# Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 [PS3/360]   - Part 3



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 4, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

There is such a thing as an edit button.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 4, 2013)

_There is a thread in gamefaqs which is asking why people are expecting new movesets for every new Storm game. Here's my response:_

I think if the developers show that they are making minor tweaks, they show that they are taking fans' feedback and making positive changes to improve the game. Take for example, Ino's grab. It was improved tremendously, since her Storm 2 recovery time took way too long. 

However, CC2 also hasn't done much to do with the shortened ougis - they gave the excuse that shorter ougis were with regard to online play, but recent gameplay videos have shown (the new Naruto ougi, even those belonging to Darui and the Jins) that this may not be such an important consideration anymore. Thus, when fans give feedback that they should update/ upgrade the ougis of Ino/ Sakura/ Kakashi etc, and yet things don't change, it can get a little frustrating. Why should only the newer characters get longer, flashier ougis? Take for example, Tenten's Gigantic Iron Ball ougi - make the spikes extend, show explosive tags in them and blow the whole ball up (following her anime Jidanda move). See? You don't have to change everything and make a new ougi from scratch.

Basically it shows the laziness of the developers. Based on what has been shown, they have done NOTHING about Onoki's jutsu (used as support), which is extremely damaging even when you SUB OR BLOCK it. The same goes for Masked Man and Hidan's (PTS Tenten and Gaara aren't in the game but you know what I mean). Seriously, if nothing is done about these jutsus despite so many complaints, this just shows that they only want feedback on things/ characters they want to receive.


----------



## Vash (Feb 4, 2013)

Page 1       .


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2013)

The only thing from Accel that I would like to return are the Janken Clashes. shit was so boss.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2013)

I was hoping he could've used the sword at least.

I just want Nagato confirmed already.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 4, 2013)

I got onto Page 1 this time 

Wow, we got through one thread in like a month 

---

Meh, Naruto costumes


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow they really need to stop with this obsession with costumes


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 4, 2013)

Yikes, that thread went fast.

Where is my Edo Nagato, and not to forget his support, a playable Gedo Mazo? And Aoba?

I'm usually not a fan of costumes, but ANBU Itachi is a welcome sight.


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> There is such a thing as an edit button.



Is it really such a big deal...?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

samurai Naruto that doesnt use a sword.pfft. Like skywalker said confirm edo nagato. most likely after this weeks episode maybe.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2013)

Hopefully Wednesdays scan will be on Itachi and Nagato


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 4, 2013)

Speaking of Costumes,any news on what American get ?


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> Speaking of Costumes,any news on what American get ?



Nope              .


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 4, 2013)

I noticed during those recent demo mathces, they actually took  and added it to Naruto's moveset. Pretty nice.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I was hoping he could've used the sword at least.


Yeah it doesn't give me high hopes for the Road to Ninja costumes being in character. But to be fair we barely see anything from Samurai Naruto, just enough to know he'll be Generations/Storm 3 Naruto just like the Goku costume. This probably means any future costumes for Naruto will go to this slot too. But we don't see his main Rasengan or Ultimate so you never know.



Red Raptor said:


> Wow they really need to stop with this obsession with costumes


I disagree. I love that we're getting a nice selection of DLC costumes and wish we saw more from them.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

G said:


> Is it really such a big deal...?



To the mods it is and I find it irritating as much as Lil B signing all of his posts. You posted like minutes apart from each of your posts. Also, if I remember correctly, you quadruple posted when the previous thread was about to be closed. If there is more you want to say just edit your first post.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno, stop


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> BlazingInferno, stop



What, cuz I told you to when you were baiting Random  

Now back on to the topic here, yes Skywalker, I too want me a Nagato confirmation.


----------



## Kathutet (Feb 4, 2013)

sweet god damn fucking lord

yeah i think i'll be calling in sick the very second i obtain the game

also @costumes: hell i appreciate the fuck out of them
wish there were more


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> What, cuz I told you to when you were baiting Random
> 
> Now back on to the topic here, yes Skywalker, I too want me a Nagato confirmation.



Please don't bring  me into this. I don't want another pointless argument starting

On topic, I really do hope samurai naruto uses that sword in some way.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

Random said:


> Please don't bring  me into this. I don't want another pointless argument starting
> 
> On topic, I really do hope samurai naruto uses that sword in some way.



i dont see how thats an option, he's nvr used a sword ever, he's not even a samurai. the costume was just to change his appareance but i dont see any sword work skills in his arsenal


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 4, 2013)

Random said:


> Please don't bring  me into this. I don't want another pointless argument starting



This. 



Valiere said:


> i dont see how thats an option, he's nvr used a sword ever, he's not even a samurai. the costume was just to change his appareance but i dont see any sword work skills in his arsenal



Actually it's quite plausible. They already have him doing a pseudo-kamehameha. Him using a sword is within the picture.

I remember there being a costume of Sasuke from that ending where he was a samurai and Naruto was in that ending as well. Samurai Naruto could be based on the same idea. Regardless though, I hope he uses one, sword users are always pretty sweet in franchise.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

im all up for it i just dont see it coming


----------



## -JT- (Feb 4, 2013)

Tenten uses swords in her ground combo


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

Reposting my theory character selection for the new thread. I'm going with the second version since it seems more likely. Second Tsunade might be someone else (hopefully Kushina) but if the game does cover the Kage vs Madara and Swimsuit Tsunade still has her Storm 2 awakening she's getting a second slot for that fight.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like it is Generations Naruto, whether he is using his canon costume or Goku's.

I still would have prefered something else, like his sparring dojo clothes from that Shippuuden ending.

I think we might get some new character(s) confirmed tomorrow since the new chapter is gonna come out  most likely or something close to that.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I noticed during those recent demo mathces, they actually took  and added it to Naruto's moveset. Pretty nice.



Yeah they did. I also pointed it out in the last thread before it was locked.

And now that I think about it, this new Naruto that has that Chou Oodama Rasengan as part of his moveset could end up having   as his Ougi. You could call it "Oodama Rasengan barrage", since it is like a variant or equivalent of the  from Generations but without Sage Mode.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like it is Generations Naruto, whether he is using his canon costume or Goku's.
> 
> I still would have prefered something else, like his sparring dojo clothes from that Shippuuden ending.


I'm pretty sure we're going to get more DLC costumes over time. I'm certain we'll be seeing him in a school uniform and swimsuit, especially since the high school ended was about him.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks like it is Generations Naruto, whether he is using his canon costume or Goku's.
> 
> I still would have prefered something else, like his sparring dojo clothes from that Shippuuden ending.
> 
> ...



His ougi is Bijuudama. It doesn't make sense but it's what we have. I think they fucked up in the Naruto department. Created artwork for an ougi ? Complete madness. Owell just gonna have to main ma man Han


----------



## Vash (Feb 4, 2013)

New message from Matsuyama, in Japanese:

[YOUTUBE]Wnhxq-z6yU4[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone translate?

I think it's likely to do with some event they have planned on the 16th of Feb, but it could still have some info of interest


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

Wish I didn't flunk my Japanese class last year then I would likely know.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 4, 2013)

damn he speaks japanese way too fast for me to translate it. dont want to give the wrong meaning but from what I understood there seems to be an event between naruto and jojo (secret game) done by bandai namco games. They will reveal a new battle system we havent seen before. and anyone who wins will get a present either a ps3 or vita I think. You can choose between the 2 if you win. They are supposed to find out who the strongest shinobi is.

anyone else is free to correct me if they understand better


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 4, 2013)

Jak said:


> New message from Matsuyama, in Japanese:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Wnhxq-z6yU4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



It's Matsuyama saying that the 16th Feb there's a special CC2 Event "Naruto X Jojo" along with Namco Bandai.
That's they'll introduce properly the new battle system features.
Stuff from fans they receive like "Me want chara X, me want feature X."
There's a special tournament battle event against Matsuyama, the one who beat him gets a present or something .
the winner gets a PS3 or PSVita.

Since he's fully aware of the new features, he shouldn't lose,


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 4, 2013)

If you look at Naruto's Chakra bar it still has the notch for showing how much Chakra you need to pull off an ultimate... Can awakenings use Ultimates now? it would make sense if ultimates can now be done against them.

Then again, even if this is the case I bet that they power-down before doing it and it's just the regular one. If not, it may be why the K11 haven't had a new Ougi as their new one is in their awakened form.

Alternatively, in attempts to balance for instance Kiba with Sasuke's awakenings these changes have been made. I.e:

1) Huge characters - Better at one-on-one
2) 'Special Actions' such as Minatos in the storyline, these help with speed-offense
3) Ultimate Ougis - Good against everyone but doesn't do crazy amounts of damage

What do you guys think?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

So a Naruto and Jojo crossover? Or is this part of that new Jump game?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So a Naruto and Jojo crossover? Or is this part of that new Jump game?


You gave me high hopes of a third Jump Stars game which Google quickly crushed.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> If you look at Naruto's Chakra bar it still has the notch for showing how much Chakra you need to pull off an ultimate... Can awakenings use Ultimates now? it would make sense if ultimates can now be done against them.


I'm pretty sure they still can't, I think the bar was like that in Storm 2 too.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

i think i read somewhere that now ultimates can be used while in awakening, and that ultimate work on awakened opponents


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

I think if any limit awakened characters had should be removed it's their lack of access to support characters. My main reason for believing KCM Naruto would be a separate character until recently was because Naruto and Bee fight together several times while Naruto is in KCM, in particular they face the Raikage and Nagato together. Story mode needs to take away that restriction for Naruto when he's fighting in KCM.


----------



## Vash (Feb 4, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn he speaks japanese way too fast for me to translate it. dont want to give the wrong meaning but from what I understood there seems to be an event between naruto and jojo (secret game) done by bandai namco games. They will reveal a new battle system we havent seen before. and anyone who wins will get a present either a ps3 or vita I think. You can choose between the 2 if you win. They are supposed to find out who the strongest shinobi is.
> 
> anyone else is free to correct me if they understand better





Yagami1211 said:


> It's Matsuyama saying that the 16th Feb there's a special CC2 Event "Naruto X Jojo" along with Namco Bandai.
> That's they'll introduce properly the new battle system features.
> Stuff from fans they receive like "Me want chara X, me want feature X."
> There's a special tournament battle event against Matsuyama, the one who beat him gets a present or something .
> ...



You guys are awesome. Thanks for the translations


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm always missing out on new information in this thread.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 4, 2013)

There's also an event on the same day probably a different part but it's a stream of the first four chapters of the game's Story Mode.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> There's also an event on the same day probably a different part but it's a stream of the first four chapters of the game's Story Mode.


What? Where's this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy fuck  I look forward to the 16th if that's true.


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> There's also an event on the same day probably a different part but it's a stream of the first four chapters of the game's Story Mode.



So there is an event where they spoil almost half of the whole story mode? Seems legit.


----------



## Vash (Feb 4, 2013)

Random said:


> So there is an event where they spoil almost half of the whole story mode? Seems legit.



FoY is right, they are.



			
				Lol google translate said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone we have continued to support
> worldwide shipments of the "Ultimate Ninja" series we broke through the 10 million books. 10 years from the release - "NARUTO-Naruto Narutimate Hero". evolved for each series progresses, the eye works eleven - "Naruto-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation" become accomplished at. "NARUTO-Naruto -" so far has been able to produce a game, thanks to everyone who you support. Thank you very much. To commemorate the 10th anniversary of "Ultimate Ninja" series with this breakthrough 10 million, we will be hosting the event in the "February 16". Of - *"NARUTO-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3" of the latest show from start to finish "birth Naruto Chapter Four" Adventure mode! ! Please enjoy watching a movie in the sense that theater.* In addition, there is also a challenge of the day from Mr. Matsuyama. If you win in the game's developers CyberConnect2 body "VITA" or "PlayStation 3" a gift of Mr. Matsuyama in "pocket money"! ! Please join us if you have confidence in the arm! ! ! ! - The current also determines the release date of "NARUTO-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3" so we have begun taking reservations, I'd like to make an appointment as soon as possible everyone. Finally, with respect to notice of award costume first, but we have received inquiries from a variety of people, it is the "costume" is the first time this award. The costume, the character's personality may change so that there is no change or performance, please note. So, in the future - thank you a game "NARUTO-Naruto".









I think it takes place at the same event as the JoJo/Naruto one.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, some sneak peeks of Yugito, Yagura and Roshi's ougis: 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2013)

That HQ pic of KCM Naruto is badass. 

Can't wait for that event next week's Saturday.

I guess it is also there where a new and final (?) trailer will come out. I think the first four chapters of the game might include the order of those trophies we saw last week. 

Therefore, there are chances of we seeing stuff like the "game's prologue" of Naruto vs Pain (the "prologue trophy" one IIRC), Sasuke vs Kages/Danzou, Sasuke vs Naruto and then Naruto vs Kurama/Kyuubi.

In other words, pretty much everything that isn't the War arc that the game mostly covers.

Gonna make a bold prediction that this week we'll get confirmed War Rin'negan masked Tobi with Itachi & Nagato.


----------



## Random (Feb 4, 2013)

Jak said:


> FoY is right, they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't saying he was wrong, just that the concept of it weird. I've never seen that kind of thing at an event, where they play the story for you.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 4, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Gonna make a bold prediction that this week we'll get confirmed War Rin'negan masked Tobi with Itachi & Nagato.


That sure would be nice.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 4, 2013)

war rinnegan tobi has been confirmed since the very beginning lol, or do u mean a gameplay of him?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2013)

Jak said:


> FoY is right, they are.


Well technically he's wrong since he said the first four chapters while this is just all of chapter four. Understandable mistake but not almost half the game.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 4, 2013)

Doesn't that mean just chapter four ? They have shown bits and pieces of it before so i'm not surprised. Looked forward to when Naruto beats Kurama with Kushina support


----------



## G (Feb 4, 2013)

Cool news.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2013)

Im still la but frustrated that all NA gets is a shitty Goku and samurai costume, while others get some actually cool costumes: RTN Sauce (i want a new Sasuke outfit; hes had that white shirt since the kage summit arc im tired of it), ANBU Itachi/Kakashi (simply badass), and the sexy RTN Hinata. Of course, they could later be revealed to be apart of the preorder bonuses, and/or released later to everyone. But still right now i wants them.


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2013)

Father said:


> Im still la but frustrated that all NA gets is a shitty Goku and samurai costume, while others get some actually cool costumes: RTN Sauce (i want a new Sasuke outfit; hes had that white shirt since the kage summit arc im tired of it), ANBU Itachi/Kakashi (simply badass), and the sexy RTN Hinata. Of course, they could later be revealed to be apart of the preorder bonuses, and/or released later to everyone. But still right now i wants them.



I don't think we even get Samurai Naruto. All the preorders just say goku costume.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 5, 2013)

BM a Ougi?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 5, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> BM a Ougi?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2013)

Father said:


> Im still la but frustrated that all NA gets is a shitty Goku and samurai costume, while others get some actually cool costumes: RTN Sauce (i want a new Sasuke outfit; hes had that white shirt since the kage summit arc im tired of it), ANBU Itachi/Kakashi (simply badass), and the sexy RTN Hinata. Of course, they could later be revealed to be apart of the preorder bonuses, and/or released later to everyone. But still right now i wants them.


First off those costumes aren't shitty. The Goku outfit is especially fantastic and will be one of my main costumes when playing as Naruto. Second it's clear that the pre-order costumes will be released normally in time. Sakura's costumes are both based on endings where each member of the Konoha 11 have a costume, and with the swimsuit Tsunade also has one despite hers going to Europe. Then you've got the ANBU outfits, separated again by region despite being linked. So why split them up? Because the costume packs are already finished. In fact I'll bet if someone looks hard enough they'll find the data for them like with the Street Fighter X Tekken DLC characters and costumes.


----------



## Pein (Feb 5, 2013)

I'd have to imagine the only thing CC2 is doing now is making costumes. Game launches in a month, they have to go gold in a week or two so there is no time for them to do anything else. 

Keep cranking out costumes CC2, I'll buy every single one. release them moderately as to keep storm 3 fresh.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 5, 2013)

So I read something about JoJo

What part will JoJo play?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> So I read something about JoJo
> 
> What part will JoJo play?



There's a Naruto X Jojo's Bizarre Adventre event on Feb 16th with Hiroshi Matsuyama.


----------



## Monna (Feb 5, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> So I read something about JoJo
> 
> What part will JoJo play?


Probably to promote CC2's Jojo game along with Naruto.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 5, 2013)

"From Tony Shoupinou the community manager from namco bandai

Hey tony,

is it possible to get the japanese dlc Costumes?

Hi Raphael,

No, it's not scheduled as some of these DLC are linked to a movie never released outside Japan."

I looked back on old Storm Facebook group and I doubt this guy made the message/Email up.
The group always posted good information.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> BM a Ougi?



awesome video glad to see some game play of the Jinchuriki and Naruto Ougi is epic.


----------



## G (Feb 5, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> "From Tony Shoupinou the community manager from namco bandai
> 
> Hey tony,
> 
> ...


What about the other japanese costumes?
They could come to NA & EU easily.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> "From Tony Shoupinou the community manager from namco bandai
> 
> Hey tony,
> 
> ...


Again you're looking at things too pessimistically. He didn't say they won't become available, he said it's not scheduled because the movie isn't available outside of Japan. However this doesn't mean they're never releasing these costumes it just means we won't get them as soon as Japan does.

And they don't need to wait for the dub DVD. Official English subs for the last movie Blood Prison are currently available to the western fans, when they do the same for Road to Ninja they can release the costumes.

So yeah we're going to have to wait longer for those costumes and that's a shame but at no point did they state they wouldn't release them, only that it's currently not an option.

Road to Ninja is coming out on DVD in Japan in April. This is when I expect Japan will get their Road to Ninja DLC pack. The west will most likely have to wait until the official subs are out which shouldn't be that long after as the gap between the DVD and sub release of Blood Prison wasn't very long.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Oh yeah, some sneak peeks of Yugito, Yagura and Roshi's ougis:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Han's ougi now


----------



## G (Feb 5, 2013)

Han's ougi is epic.. even though its pretty simple.


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that all the jins ougis involve explosions


----------



## harurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

Talking about explosions, I was wondering where the one in Fuu's ougi came from...



So I photohop-ed it


*Spoiler*: __ 





Basically the 2 fangs touch each other and the friction is what causes the explosion.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2013)

Fu's giga drill breaker.


----------



## Pein (Feb 5, 2013)

It's not fair the old ougi's look like butt now compared to the new ones, so underpowered.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2013)

The fatal flaw has been noticed, here's another costume to distract you.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 5, 2013)

Pein said:


> It's not fair the old ougi's look like butt now compared to the new ones, so underpowered.


Underpowered? How? You're looking at Jinchuuriki compared to Neji


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2013)

Pein said:


> It's not fair the old ougi's look like butt now compared to the new ones, so underpowered.



Lmao, this. It's quite hilarious 

I wonder how CC2 thinks we're inclined to use their old characters if 1. Their ougis are lackluster and underwhelming now and 2. They refuse to update them.

It's quite silly.



Jaruka said:


> Underpowered? How? You're looking at Jinchuuriki compared to Neji



Storm 3 ougis are longer. They have more cinema and basically they are very intense in terms of what happens during their specials. Compared to many ougis in Storm 2, those ones are just linear and to the point. They're underwhelming compared to how CC2's doing it now.


----------



## liamc1997 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey guys,
I've never played Naruto games on my ps3 *ever*,
Are the naruto games good?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 5, 2013)

liamc1997 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've never played Naruto games on my ps3 *ever*,
> Are the naruto games good?



They are relatively pretty qualitative. If you enjoy storymode and following the Naruto manga in the form of a game, then you'd enjoy this series a lot. It has compelling graphics, good cinema, and you get to relive most of the fights in the manga. If you're the competitive type and like to challenge others, then again, you'll enjoy this game. Though some of the online community is a bit foul, and the mechanics can be improved upon.

Overall I'd say this game is rather enjoyable. Very much so.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 5, 2013)

liamc1997 said:


> Hey guys,
> I've never played Naruto games on my ps3 *ever*,
> Are the naruto games good?



I'd definitely recommend them. As Aeiou has said, the graphics are great and the gameplay is great. The story mode is also just as gripping as the first time you watched/read it and you get to actively participate in your favourite moments from the series.

They are great for a fan of the series. Most of the complaints people have posted in this thread are only nitpicks really. In terms of online, like virtually every online game, it can be good fun providing both you and your opponent play fairly and don't abuse the system/glitches/etc.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 5, 2013)

Old Ultimate for Snake Kabuto.
Not even an update on the Akatsuki's cloaks.(In the recent commercial Edo Kakuzu also has the pre war black cloak.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 5, 2013)

mehhh. not convinced. If fodder like TENTEN can get a moveset change with the banana fan; i seriously doubt one of the main villains of the war will have the same shitty ultimate.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 5, 2013)

No Sage Kabuto

wut


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> No Sage Kabuto
> 
> wut


We don't know that yet. Kabuto keeping his Generations ultimate just means they're not ditching the Kabuto they made in Generations as a preview for this game. They might still give him a new awakening and allow you to select a new ultimate for him. However be prepared for the possibility the game doesn't reach Sage Kabuto.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe he'll just be an awakening of Generations Kabuto, who knows.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 5, 2013)

The same way they've worked on EMS Sasuke so that he is playable can be applied to Kabuto's Sage Mode. I doubt it would be that difficult to incorporate him to the game. And it'd be great since they would be offering something new & exciting regarding playing as Kabuto in this game and not just a copy-paste from Generations.

Though I really would have to question CC2's priorities if they went with confirming Sage Kabuto as playable, a character that was in action for just 1 volume in terms of chapters's lenght, and not KCM Naruto, who was a main player in the whole second half of the war.

Well, lets hope we get scans confirming Itachi & Nagato or someone new that we haven't seen yet but should be in the game as well. Surprise me CC2.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Old Ultimate for Snake Kabuto.
> Not even an update on the Akatsuki's cloaks.(In the recent commercial Edo Kakuzu also has the pre war black cloak.



i don't think the card confirm anything.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 5, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Talking about explosions, I was wondering where the one in Fuu's ougi came from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7ssUivM-eM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Feb 5, 2013)

Father said:


> mehhh. not convinced. If *fodder* like TENTEN can get a moveset change with the banana fan; i seriously doubt one of the main villains of the war will have the same shitty ultimate.



Do people even know the definition of fodder? Well, at least the anime definition. It isn't someone weak or even useless or simply a character you don't like. It's someone whose pure reason for existing is to die quickly after being introduced, most likely without even being given a name. TenTen as well as all the other Rookies have been around since the beginning, they aren't fodder in any sense of the word.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 6, 2013)

No scans this week.
Fuck. I'm dying to see Nagato.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Maybe he'll just be an awakening of Generations Kabuto, who knows.


If he's in the game he'll be an awakening. That much has been clear from the start, plus right now his awakening is just putting his hood down.


----------



## liamc1997 (Feb 6, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I'd definitely recommend them. As Aeiou has said, the graphics are great and the gameplay is great. The story mode is also just as gripping as the first time you watched/read it and you get to actively participate in your favourite moments from the series.
> 
> They are great for a fan of the series. Most of the complaints people have posted in this thread are only nitpicks really. In terms of online, like virtually every online game, it can be good fun providing both you and your opponent play fairly and don't abuse the system/glitches/etc.



Thank you guys for answering me.
Well, I think I'm gonna buy Naruto Shippuden UNS3 abit after the prices will be lower,as a Naruto fan, I have to play it!


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

I was just watching Storm 2's Cinematic Cutscenes, and some of them have moments that could make *perfect* ougis.

For example Sakura.
Instead of this 


She could have this


Same with Orochimaru.
Instead of his Storm 2 ougi


He could have this


Both short, yet 100 times better than their current ougis.​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> If he's in the game he'll be an awakening. That much has been clear from the start, plus right now his awakening is just putting his hood down.


I suppose we wait to see then.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Talking about explosions, I was wondering where the one in Fuu's ougi came from...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it look like a giant Fang over Fang.


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like a giant Fang over Fang.



its pretty meh really.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 6, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I was just watching Storm 2's Cinematic Cutscenes, and some of them have moments that could make *perfect* ougis.
> 
> For example Sakura.
> Instead of this
> ...



This so so much.


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah those would be sick ougis.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 6, 2013)

even more so, I want a Hydra Giant Awakening; that would be even more amazing :'D


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 6, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I was just watching Storm 2's Cinematic Cutscenes, and some of them have moments that could make *perfect* ougis.
> 
> For example Sakura.
> Instead of this
> ...



Those would be good. Now, are you talking about those being their _new_ ougis, or that it should have been their ougis since Storm 2?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it look like a giant Fang over Fang.



The first thing that crossed my mind when I saw Fuu's ougi was Kiba's ougi in Accel 2.



*Spoiler*: __ 










Aeiou said:


> Those would be good. Now, are you talking about those being their _new_ ougis, or that it should have been their ougis since Storm 2?



I was talking about new ougis. Their current boring and meh ougis fit perfectly in Storm 2, but not in Storm 3.
That's why CC2 should give all the Storm 2 characters new ougi, IMO.​


----------



## G (Feb 6, 2013)

Storm 4 should have new ougis for the rookies.
at least.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 6, 2013)

Father said:


> even more so, I want a Hydra Giant Awakening; that would be even more amazing :'D


That it would, but I'd settle for his "True Form".
Fighting people as a giant, assembled mass of snakes.. I'm no Oro fan, but I'd go for it.

Wouldn't mind if he had Eight Branches Technique as Ultimate, though.
And if normal and awakening modes has different UJ, his awakening would have the body transfer ritual as UJ.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2013)

He needs something fresh at least, those power up awakenings that change little to nothing are pretty lame.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2013)

G said:


> Storm 4 should have new ougis for the rookies.
> at least.


they most likely have the nine tail enchantment as a awakening.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2013)

Man, sucks that there isn't a scan today.  Lets hope we get something in what is left of the week. >.<

I agree that hydra-chakra ball beam Orochimaru showed in Storm 2's story mode should be his new Ougi. Maybe in Storm 4 he'll have it considering that by then he'll be back and the game will cover what is left of the war arc (specially last chapters).

As for the Rookies getting un Ougi upgrade, all that comes to my mind is that Sakura could get  as her new Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Man, sucks that there isn't a scan today.  Lets hope we get something in what is left of the week. >.<
> 
> As for the Rookies getting un Ougi upgrade, all that comes to my mind is that Sakura could get  as her new Ultimate Jutsu.



The Jump leaked yesterday, IF there was a scan this week we should have gotten it yesterday too (by the way, the PW2 scan already confirmed that there was no S3 scan this week).

And your Sakura ougi is just a generic punch, would be the same as her current ougi.


----------



## Random (Feb 6, 2013)

Everybody keeps saying the rookies can't get new ougis because they didn't do anything, but most of the jins have made up ougis.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 6, 2013)

war tobis ougi is gedo mazou summon this time


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 6, 2013)

They could easily use some ideas from their boss cinematics

Naruto's Frog Kata from the Pain fight in Storm 2 was eventually added to his moveset for Generations

Though it probably should've been in the first place, cuz it's effin' Sage Mode


----------



## ninja noob (Feb 6, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> _There is a thread in gamefaqs which is asking why people are expecting new movesets for every new Storm game. Here's my response:_
> 
> I think if the developers show that they are making minor tweaks, they show that they are taking fans' feedback and making positive changes to improve the game. Take for example, Ino's grab. It was improved tremendously, since her Storm 2 recovery time took way too long.
> 
> ...


Agreed i h8ed generations online as ppl would jus spam with nooby characters and i also think characters whose ninjutsu wipes out support need to go it just makes the game unfair and horrible to play.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Random said:


> Everybody keeps saying the rookies can't get new ougis because they didn't do anything, but most of the jins have made up ougis.



They don't necessarily have to invent new things, it's just that *all* the ougis in Storm 2 miss that typical CC2 "wow" factor.

I mean just compare Kiba's ougi in Storm 2 and his ougi in Accel 3 (both released at around the same time).


*Spoiler*: __ 










Or Konan

*Spoiler*: __ 







They're really similar, yet the second one is much "cooler" than the first one.

Edit: I can not believe Accel 3 was released almost a year before Storm 2...​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2013)

harurisu said:


> And your Sakura ougi is just a generic punch, would be the same as her current ougi.


They don't need to be changed necessarily, they just need that cinematic factor when you're watching them like the newer ones have.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of the Ougis from accel 3 are more impressive than the ones from the storm series. Just saying.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 6, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Some of the Ougis from accel 3 are more impressive than the ones from the storm series. Just saying.



Yeah, meh.

They weren't as useful as the ones in Storm Generations.

The better ones were from Accel 2.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> They don't need to be changed necessarily, they just need that cinematic factor when you're watching them like the newer ones have.



Isn't that what I just said (the post before yours) ? x)


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 6, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Isn't that what I just said (the post before yours) ? x)


Yes, I didn't see that.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so happy right now lol.
But on topic Bandai uploaded Utakata's Ultimate Jutsu card.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 6, 2013)

Nothing new since we already saw that in the trailer. 

EDIT: New scan. Nothing really relevant.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm wondering if we get a semi complete roster at Paris manga like with Generations. That would put some of our worries to rest for confirmed characters and also make it easier for us to guess the final remaining.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 6, 2013)

At least we got something. 

Maybe the scan shows a resume of what will be shown at that event next Saturday, the 16th.



Hydro Spiral said:


> They could easily use some ideas from their boss cinematics
> 
> *Naruto's Frog Kata from the Pain fight in Storm 2 was eventually added to his moveset for Generations*
> 
> Though it probably should've been in the first place, cuz it's effin' Sage Mode



Really? I don't remember that.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 6, 2013)

no madara scan ,i am disapoint.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Ring Out won't be available in Ranked Matches, which is a good thing.
Confirmed by one of my most reliable translator (I know it doesn't mean anything to you, but I trust totally trust him, he has been doing it since S2).

It's all being said here


​


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 7, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Ring Out won't be available in Ranked Matches, which is a good thing.
> Confirmed by one of my most reliable translator (I know it doesn't mean anything to you, but I trust totally trust him, he has been doing it since S2).
> 
> It's all being said here​


This means we'll be able to turn it off outside Ranked Matches.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3ALwKeSEYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## -JT- (Feb 7, 2013)

What's the long, brown, rope-like thing on the far right of the Darui vs Kakuzu scan (appears above/ontop of a Zetsu)

Looks somewhat like a mini map  Or have I missed something?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 7, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> At least we got something.
> 
> Maybe the scan shows a resume of what will be shown at that event next Saturday, the 16th.
> 
> ...



Regular combo of Sage Naruto.
He combos with clones, sends the guy in the air and use Frog Kata.


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Ring Out won't be available in Ranked Matches, which is a good thing.
> Confirmed by one of my most reliable translator (I know it doesn't mean anything to you, but I trust totally trust him, he has been doing it since S2).
> 
> It's all being said here
> ...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2013)

Crossover kick into a P. Fierce with a shoryuken follow up.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait for the demo on the 19th, the Kyuubi battle with the Third looks fantastic and I really have missed the giant battles since Storm 2 (such a replayable aspect, too)


----------



## G (Feb 7, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> Crossover kick into a P. Fierce with a shoryuken follow up.



Most definitely.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 7, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Ring Out won't be available in Ranked Matches, which is a good thing.
> Confirmed by one of my most reliable translator (I know it doesn't mean anything to you, but I trust totally trust him, he has been doing it since S2).
> 
> It's all being said here
> ...



Yes. I knew it would be so. It makes more sense that way


----------



## Pein (Feb 7, 2013)

awesome, that would have broken the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 7, 2013)

God today's episode makes me tired of waiting for official Nagato reveal!!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2013)

Confirm him, CC2.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 7, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> God today's episode makes me tired of waiting for official Nagato reveal!!



Wasn't it awesome when we sat there watching Naruto struggle for like five minutes trying to break free? 

No, they're dragging this crap out, and that little montage B.S of people supporting Naruto wasn't necessary.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Wasn't it awesome when we sat there watching Naruto struggle for like five minutes trying to break free?
> 
> No, they're dragging this crap out, and that little montage B.S of people supporting Naruto wasn't necessary.


About 10 minutes of that episode was filler. They could've added more Nagato action.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2013)

While we wait for the next scan(s), how about a topic: which Boss battle are you looking forward from the ones we've got a look so far?

-?

-/?

-?

-?

-/?

-?

-Darui vs Kakuzu? (as this  suggested)

-Team 10 vs Asuma? (This is mere speculation but given  , it looks like it could be...)

-?

-/ vs ?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> While we wait for the next scan(s), how about a topic: which Boss battle are you looking forward from the ones we've got a look so far?
> 
> -?
> 
> ...



How easy is it for you to find all those links? 

As for most exciting of what has been presented so far.. I'd say Sasuke vs the Kages. Because it includes Danzo. We goddamn deserve a Danzo vs Sasuke in this game, which would be badass.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm not interest in any of those to be honest. My excitement is towards the end of the story mode.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

Let's hope your speculation of Team 10 v.s. Asuma is not coming to pass. That'd be a huge, huge waste.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2013)

^I understand where you're coming from, we'll have to see. Perhaps it'll be an optional one given this new system of "Ultimate Decision".



Aeiou said:


> How easy is it for you to find all those links?
> 
> As for most exciting of what has been presented so far.. I'd say Sasuke vs the Kages. Because it includes Danzo. We goddamn deserve a Danzo vs Sasuke in this game, which would be badass.



To be honest I only had to type the game's title in Google images, plus sometimes adding as well certain characters's names to the search, and viola.  But I wanted to find the best HQ pics to link them to their respective ones so that they would illustrate them the best and that took me some time to gather them. For example, I am glad I was able to find the MS Sasuke vs Kages still since it appears to be a QTE cinematic moment, the image of Kakashi & Zabuza clashing (it looks epic btw), the one with Hiruzen vs Kurama (wanted a really badass one and was lucky to find the very same one from the game's 1st scan) and lastly, that pic of Bee Lariat-ing his brother, which gives us reason to believe we could have some sort of Boss fight against the Raikage.

As for your choice, I agree. Danzou vs Sasuke has the potential to be epic and its an important part of his revenge in this game (Itachi was it in Storm 2's case so they should make us fight Danzou this time). I also gotta say that these Boss fights tend to go more for Naruto a lot. Like, he gets many and as much as I like that, having others that focus on different characters is also nice and refreshing. 

Finally, if we do get this fight, maybe it'll be a bit like the KN4 vs Orochimaru one but with Sasuke aiming & firing arrows instead of chakra blasts/bijuudamas from his Susano'o at the real Danzou and taking out the fake, Izanagi ones during the process.



Moon Fang said:


> I'm not interest in any of those to be honest. My excitement is towards the end of the story mode.



I see what you mean, understandable. Chances are that it'll be Bijuu Naruto vs the 5 (or 6 if you don't befriend Son Goku before) remaining Bijuu in a Bijuu hack & slash fight. Or it'll be against Rin'negan masked Tobi.

Personally I'd love if we got a Boss fight against at least 1 of the Edo Kages, any of them.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 8, 2013)

Based on the achievements, the only edo boss fight is the 7 Swordsmen sadly  But that one should be good


----------



## Iruel (Feb 8, 2013)

5 kages vs Madara too should be epic


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 8, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> While we wait for the next scan(s), how about a topic: which Boss battle are you looking forward from the ones we've got a look so far?
> 
> -?
> 
> ...


Anything hack and slash related wins out for me. I'm a huge fan of CoNR3's Kumite Mode, so I can't wait to slice up Samurais at the Kage Summit and Zetsus at the battlefield. Then as you said, the possibility of Naruto and Bee in a hack and slash fight versus the Jins... epic.

Chouji vs Gedou Mazou comes a close second. Hope it's good.

Besides that, I'm all about the characters we haven't got confirmed yet.
28 more days here...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

There's a story mode Screenshot with Naruto Vs CS2 Sasuke


----------



## slickcat (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it was taken from the trailer


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> There's a story mode Screenshot with Naruto Vs CS2 Sasuke


Weird thing about that screenshot is that the model for CS2 Sasuke is the Young one...

See:


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

It's probably just one of those random mid-fight flashbacks.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Weird thing about that screenshot is that the model for CS2 Sasuke is the Young one...
> 
> See:



The thing that bothers me is that the screenshot just near this one is with Hebi Sasuke this time 

Maybe we have mutiple choices during story mode


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> The thing that bothers me is that the screenshot just near this one is with Hebi Sasuke this time
> 
> *Maybe we have mutiple choices during story mode*



Yes, that was confirmed 2-3 months ago.
For example during the Kyuubi battle you can chose to play with Naruto alone, or with Naruto and Bee/hachibi (as a support ). It's right under the Naruto vs Sasuke pic.



Pic of the French event tonight.


They will play 80 minutes of the 4th chapter of the story mode.​


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2013)

That pic of the jinchurikis on that scan would make an epic poster imo..


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 8, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Pic of the French event tonight.
> 
> 
> They will play 80 minutes of the 4th chapter of the story mode.​


Can we stream this anywhere?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 8, 2013)

J'attends l'?v?nement ? Paris avec impatience


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2013)

Why French gets all the exclusive things?
I know the games have sold well there..
but all the French people I've played were extremely cheap spammers.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

G said:


> Why French gets all the exclusive things?
> I know the games have sold well there..
> but all the French people I've played were extremely cheap spammers.



Games sells well, mangas sells well and Naruto's anime is very popular in France.


----------------------------------------------------------

*RUMOR: Kushina MAY be playable.*

Basically, a guy who works at GameOne (a very popular French channel that airs Naruto. They're ahead of everyone is the world except Japan of course) interviewed Matsuyama today.


And he just posted on his facebook page "Kushina Uzumaki will be in S3".



We've all seen the trailers and we all know she'll be in the story, at least, so it would be stupid for him to say that if he was just talking about the story, IMO, but you never know, that's why I said rumor.​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

I wouldn't mind that, as long she'd play well.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

As Skywalker said, I hope she plays well. Not another Karin or Konan that will rarely be used/appreciated in the game.

Still she has some interesting tricks to her name, so it should be interesting.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

G said:


> Why French gets all the exclusive things?
> I know the games have sold well there..
> but all the French people I've played were extremely cheap spammers.



I'm not thank you


----------



## -JT- (Feb 8, 2013)

Can you even tell which country a person is from? I could swear it just says 'EU' or 'NA' etc...


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

New card of what could be Tobi Rinnegan's ougi.
​


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2013)

100% sure its his ougi.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

Eww, Kushina, do not want. And I hope that isn't his Ultimate Jutsu. I'd rather he do something with Edo Tensei Jinchuuriki in V2 forms that overwhelm the opponent, similar to how Pain's Ultimate Jutsu overwhelmed a character.

Was useless in competitive play though.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

Tobi's awakening will be his mask breaking?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

harurisu said:


> New card of what could be Tobi Rinnegan's ougi.
> ​



Looks good. That's definitely his ougi. I can already picture him standing at the bottom like a bamf, as he did in the manga.



SoleAccord said:


> Eww, Kushina, do not want. And I hope that isn't his Ultimate Jutsu. I'd rather he do something with Edo Tensei Jinchuuriki in V2 forms that overwhelm the opponent, similar to how Pain's Ultimate Jutsu overwhelmed a character.
> 
> Was useless in competitive play though.



So.. you basically want a clone of Pein's ultimate?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2013)

Not sure that could be his ougi. If you've noticed, all the ougi cards are jutsu cards, and this isn't a jutsu card. It's possible this could be part of a Rinnegan Tobi boss battle or another Gedo Mazo battle. But we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Eww, Kushina, do not want. And I hope that isn't his Ultimate Jutsu. I'd rather he do something with Edo Tensei Jinchuuriki in V2 forms that overwhelm the opponent, similar to how Pain's Ultimate Jutsu overwhelmed a character.
> 
> Was useless in competitive play though.



So you basically want a mix of kabuto and Pain's ultimates, which are both pretty lackluster and barely show any of the actual power that said characters have. Therefore, you just want rinnegan Tobi to be another underwhelming character when he should be one of the biggest badasses in the game.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Not sure that could be his ougi. If you've noticed, all the ougi cards are jutsu cards, and this isn't a jutsu card. It's possible this could be part of a Rinnegan Tobi boss battle or another Gedo Mazo battle. But we'll just have to wait and see.




Zabuza's card also has the mission tag, yet it has the exact same frame as his ougi in Generation...
​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2013)

I think Edo Zabuza's Ougi will start the same way it did in Generations but might have  from the war arc in order to be different.



Father said:


> 5 kages vs Madara too should be epic



Certainly. I'm vouching for it to have a segment of hack & slash where you fight against his 25 Taijuu Mokuton Bunshins using Susano'o.



Wraith_Madara said:


> Anything hack and slash related wins out for me. I'm a huge fan of CoNR3's Kumite Mode, so I can't wait to slice up Samurais at the Kage Summit and Zetsus at the battlefield. Then as you said, the possibility of Naruto and Bee in a hack and slash fight versus the Jins... epic.
> 
> Chouji vs Gedou Mazou comes a close second. Hope it's good.
> 
> ...



I see. I actually look forward to the one against the 7 Swordsmen. 

I can't wait for that part where Chouji german suplexes the Gedou Mazou. 



harurisu said:


> New card of what could be Tobi Rinnegan's ougi.
> ​



That's epic! 

Even if it's just his Ougi, the setting where it takes place strikes me as the battlefield where the Mazou starts it's transformation to become the Juubi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Can you even tell which country a person is from? I could swear it just says 'EU' or 'NA' etc...



I guess so. Anyway, Matsuyama gives sign from 11h to 12h over there. But impossible to see where is the Story Mode preview is supposed to be, or when for that matter.

From what I gathered the full game is playable tomorrow ( Yes it's tomorrow for me. )
If I can put my hands on the game, count on me for me delicious spoilers.


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Can you even tell which country a person is from? I could swear it just says 'EU' or 'NA' etc...



Well I always check their gamercard after battle.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I guess so. Anyway, Matsuyama gives sign from 11h to 12h over there. But impossible to see where is the Story Mode preview is supposed to be, or when for that matter.
> 
> From what I gathered the full game is playable tomorrow ( Yes it's tomorrow for me. )
> If I can put my hands on the game, count on me for me delicious spoilers.



If you're talking about the preview happening right now, it's when Naruto has to fight against Kyuubi (see trophy list).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

harurisu said:


> If you're talking about the preview happening right now, it's when Naruto has to fight against Kyuubi (see trophy list).



Nope, I'm talking about when I'll be playing the game on Paris Manga saturday.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nope, I'm talking about when I'll be playing the game on Paris Manga saturday.



Oh, K.

And just saw your " Yes it's tomorrow for me" and it made me laugh 
I mean you do know there's only 6 hours difference between us and the US, right ? 
​


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Oh, K.
> 
> And just saw your " Yes it's tomorrow for me" and it made me laugh
> I mean you do know there's only 6 hours difference between us and the US, right ?
> ​



Well, here it's 20:25 here.
And Paris Manga opens at 9:00 AM tomorrow, so it's indeed tomorrow for me, regardless of others.

I must say I'm not up to date with hours difference, and since I attempt to an event on saturday and I heard everyone saying "ZOMG event tonight".


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Eww, Kushina, do not want. And I hope that isn't his Ultimate Jutsu. I'd rather he do something with Edo Tensei Jinchuuriki in V2 forms that overwhelm the opponent, similar to how Pain's Ultimate Jutsu overwhelmed a character.
> 
> Was useless in competitive play though.


But that'd be redundant, the Jinchuriki are all playable. Kabuto's is already redundant but can be be understood as CC2 wanting to keep his ultimate since he was a preview character in Generations (though it was a little out of place there too). Meanwhile Tobi used the statue as a trump card a couple of times in the war so why wouldn't it be in his moveset?

Also shame on you for not liking the idea of Kushina in the game. On that note, I've replaced the second Tsunade with Kushina because her chances are better.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, here it's 20:25 here.
> And Paris Manga opens at 9:00 AM tomorrow, so it's indeed tomorrow for me, regardless of others.
> 
> I must say I'm not up to date with hours difference, and since I attempt to an event on saturday and I heard everyone saying "ZOMG event tonight".



But then again, by mentioning the fact that Saturday is tomorrow for you, you're implying that it's not the case for the rest of narutoforums (most of them being from the US), which means that there would be more than 20 hours between us and them :
BUT I get your point.


On Topic: You can play with pregnant Kushina during Naruto's birth flash back. Don't worry, she doesn't fight, it's just "walking" around in Konoha.​


----------



## G (Feb 8, 2013)

Its 21:11 here


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2013)

So she is, in a way, playable. Than that means that rumor or whatever it was about the swordsmen playable in story mode seems to be likely now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 8, 2013)

So the preview is streamed somewhere ?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> So the preview is streamed somewhere ?



Narutomx is at the event, they're tweeting.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

EMS Sasuke ougi
[YOUTUBE]k3FRoZmiIJE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

So basically ..assumptions.



Random said:


> So you basically want a mix of kabuto and Pain's ultimates, which are both pretty lackluster and barely show any of the actual power that said characters have.* Therefore, you just want rinnegan Tobi to be another underwhelming character when he should be one of the biggest badasses in the game.*



Way to make assumptions based on my enjoyment of a visual and physically brutal attack, rather than 'exaggerated explosion' being my go-to for cinematics. You're basing all this on my preference of an Ultimate and 'therefore' assume I want his entire moveset to be bland based on that, real intelligent of you. 



Aeiou said:


> So.. you basically want a clone of Pein's ultimate?



I said similar, a show of overwhelming force at once with the resources available. Considering Tobi mobilized the Edo Jinchuuriki, it's a plausible idea to put them into an ultimate. If you want just another massive explosion ultimate, that's you.



Gaiash said:


> But that'd be redundant, the Jinchuriki are all playable. Kabuto's is already redundant but can be be understood as CC2 wanting to keep his ultimate since he was a preview character in Generations (though it was a little out of place there too). Meanwhile Tobi used the statue as a trump card a couple of times in the war so why wouldn't it be in his moveset?



"I hope not."

"I'd rather it not."

Where did I say it shouldn't be his Ultimate? I don't care if it is, I'd prefer if it wasn't because I consider the Edo Jinchuuriki more iconic than the statue. That's it.

You guys really don't need to ride me because I want something else.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 8, 2013)

If you follow this Twitter feed most of it shows up


----------



## Jaga (Feb 8, 2013)

FINAL SUSANOO!!! + New screenshots


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh and as for the Gedo Mazo, the shot is from the story mode. If you look at the lightning bolts around the Gedo they are exactly the same as when Choji fights him in Story mode therefore it's most likely a cutscene.

Also, loving EMS Sasuke's upgraded Ougi, definitely resembles Itachi's.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2013)

^And also of the Bijuudama that Naruto does in that Ougi of his when he goes into Bijuu Mode.

EMS Sasuke looks great, though I gotta say the scale of his Amaterasu sword's explosion is kind of a ripp-off of Bijuu Naruto's Bijuudama Ougi. 

Nice Awakening too, uses the same weapon from his Ougi plus the bow as if it was a shield.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

Oooooh shit, EMS Sasuke going to be Top 5 most seen character online, guaranteeing it. Ultimate looks gorgeous.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Where did I say it shouldn't be his Ultimate? I don't care if it is, I'd prefer if it wasn't because I consider the Edo Jinchuuriki more iconic than the statue. That's it.
> 
> You guys really don't need to ride me because I want something else.


But they're already playable. My problem with Kabuto's Ultimate is that it includes already playable characters (even more since Nagato is bound to be confirmed soon). Now the Gedo Mazo statue won't be playable (except maybe as Tobi's awakening) so it's the perfect candidate for a powerful attack from Tobi before being unmasked as Obito.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> *But they're already playable.* My problem with Kabuto's Ultimate is that it includes already playable characters (even more since Nagato is bound to be confirmed soon). Now the Gedo Mazo statue won't be playable (except maybe as Tobi's awakening) so it's the perfect candidate for a powerful attack from Tobi before being unmasked as Obito.



Why does this influence so much? Yeah, they're playable, but this isn't a problem with CC2's choice since Kabuto used Edo Tensei as a means of battle, and Tobi used the Edo Jinchuuriki for battle. It's not fair, at all, to say it shouldn't happen just because they are playable. I doubt anyone cared if they used him, because Edo Tensei was his move.

You can like the idea of Gedo Mazo being the Ultimate, and I don't care if you do, but just don't get upset because I'm hoping for something a little different.


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2013)

Bitchin :33


----------



## Random (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You guys really don't need to ride me because I want something else.



You are right, I shouldn't have sounded so douchey about it, but I have yet to find anyone who actually enjoys Pain's ultimate. He can do so much more and that attack isn't even powerful imo.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 8, 2013)

Random said:


> You are right, I shouldn't have sounded so douchey about it, but I have yet to find anyone who actually enjoys Pain's ultimate. He can do so much more and that attack isn't even powerful imo.



I enjoy it.

Furthermore, aside from Chou Shinra Tensei, it's the best choice for an Ultimate Pain could have. It's the only move where all six Paths are present, and it was used to defeat Jiraiya.

Here's to hoping Chou Shinra Tensei becomes Nagato's Ultimate.


----------



## Sera (Feb 8, 2013)

harurisu said:


> On Topic: You can play with pregnant Kushina during Naruto's birth flash back. Don't worry, she doesn't fight, it's just "walking" around in Konoha.​



How do you know this?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2013)

Planetary Rasengan is so win. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_t4i4XtB3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

EDIT: Wow, didn't see that earlier post.  Sasuke is pretty hax though. 

Where the fuck is my Nagato.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 8, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Planetary Rasengan is so win.




*No Son, you're doin' it all wrong! You got to put some HD in it!*

[YOUTUBE]-OMizbcUO4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *No Son, you're doin' it all wrong! You got to put some HD in it!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-OMizbcUO4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I said similar, a show of overwhelming force at once with the resources available. Considering Tobi mobilized the Edo Jinchuuriki, it's a plausible idea to put them into an ultimate. If you want just another massive explosion ultimate, that's you.



Yeah, a Neo-Pein Ultimate would be nice. I didn't say it would be crap nor did I disagree with your preference. I'm just stating; we have one of those already. Wouldn't you rather see something new and compelling rather than a similarity or recycled ougi that has already been done? There are so many options out there for Rinnegan Tobi, CC2 should be encouraged to do something fresh.

But by all means, I'm sure that's still possible with the Edo jins.



Jaga said:


> FINAL SUSANOO!!! + New screenshots



Lord.. look how fast all those Sasuke fans start screaming like little girls when he does his ougi 

This is looking bad in terms of balance. Sasuke's Susano trumps all other Susano ass pains in the past.  There's gonna be a lot of people holding their opponents by the balls with these awakenings.

Looks cool though.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This is looking bad in terms of balance. Sasuke's Susano trumps all other Susano ass pains in the past.  There's gonna be a lot of people holding their opponents by the balls with these awakenings.


Well, Itachi was that bad at first too, and he's beatable.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 8, 2013)

No worries.

EMS Susanoo will crumble before Bikini Tsunade.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well, Itachi was that bad at first too, and he's beatable.



Mm, yes. And now we should probably think of more methods for beating these beasts 



-JT- said:


> No worries.
> 
> EMS Susanoo will crumble before Bikini Tsunade.



I almost forgot about Bikini-nade. That's reassuring.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Mm, yes. And now we should probably think of more methods for beating these beasts


I've beaten a few Itachi's with Gai and Lee, so I might stick with that.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 8, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> This is looking bad in terms of balance. Sasuke's Susano trumps all other Susano ass pains in the past. *There's gonna be a lot of people holding their opponents by the balls with these awakenings.*
> 
> Looks cool though.



Awakenings are now vulnerable to Ultimates/Ougis, I think we can stand a chance.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Awakenings are now vulnerable to Ultimates/Ougis, I think we can stand a chance.



This doesn't apply to like Hachibi or anything right?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 8, 2013)

Lol, not much creativity with Sasuke's _"Kagutsuchi no Tsurugi"_(?) Ougi there. It's basically a mishmash of Itachi's Totsuka no Tsurugi Ougi with the added effect of Naruto's Bijuudama Ougi.

And his Susanoo looks funny. Though Itachi's did to me too, honestly. I guess the Tengu cloak doesn't translate well to 3D.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 8, 2013)

So apparently Judging is briefly playable in Story Mode but can't only walk.
KCM got a badass new Jutsu but still his combos are just Chakra Arms.
Sasuke's new UJ sucks it's just an edited version of Naruto's.
His awakening is boss though.
Yugito has Bijuu Bomb now instead of the flaming Cat rush.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Awakenings are now vulnerable to Ultimates/Ougis, I think we can stand a chance.



That only applies to instant-awakening.

There are two options before the fight with your character: Using instant-awakening (which is affected by grabs/ougis), and the traditional awakening, only available after your HP reaches a certain point, which is unaffected by ougis/grabs.

The Sasuke we're referring to used the traditional one.  But we'll see how this goes.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 8, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> This doesn't apply to like Hachibi or anything right?



Yes it does my good man, yes it does... 

[YOUTUBE]EDdMNAjtHrM[/YOUTUBE]


*Edit: This video shows it off a little better.*
[YOUTUBE]PDCd_SyOqe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> Yes it does my good man, yes it does...



Wow, it forces it to end prematurely too. And I thought for a second they'd stay in the Awakened mode, I was going to be very surprised if Ino's Ultimate sent Hachibi flying.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> *No Son, you're doin' it all wrong! You got to put some HD in it!*
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-OMizbcUO4g[/YOUTUBE]



Now that's, I say, that's not good enough son. Now pay attention boy, when you say HD you've got to deliver that kind of quality. That definition is about about as high as a flatfish in Australia.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 8, 2013)

Wakusei Rasengan looks awesome there. 

I think KCM Naruto's combos in that instantaneous Awakening are good, they also look much more fluid than in Generations, the purpose for that transformation is for him to fight with speed & usage of the chakra arms as extensions of his body + Rasengan variants (though Planetary Rasengan is the only variant so far).

I wonder if for that instant Awakening you are free to customize KCM Naruto's jutsu, because in a previous video we saw him do an attack that looked like the Bijuu Bullet from Generations, but this time he used the Planetary Rasengan instead.

So, a Naruto with KCM for an Awakening and Bijuudama in Bijuu Mode for an Ougi.

Still confident & hopeful that they will confirm KCM Naruto as it's own playable character. And who knows, maybe his Awakening could actually turn out to be a short but epic playable Bijuu Naruto with some heavy combos (just think of the KN4, KN6 and KCM Awakenings from Storm 2 & Generations), that lasts for a very short time. I'd be satisfied with that.

Now I wonder if they'll take the chance show some of the Edo Kages's gameplay too.


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 8, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Now that's, I say, that's not good enough son. Now pay attention boy, when you say HD you've got to deliver that kind of quality. That definition is about about as high as a flatfish in Australia.



LOL! I gotta hand it to you for that!


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 8, 2013)

please tell me the 4th hokage still has his 2nd ultimate (from generations) i like that far better than his bijuu sized rasengan

in case u dont know what im talking about go at 1:04
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4VTKOwVFKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daxter (Feb 8, 2013)

Shit I'm really considering making Mifune my main. Him and Darui. Maaaaaaaaaaaan. I wasn't keen on the newer jinchurikis, but I'm warming up to Yugito.

March, wtf man. You're slow. 




Aeiou said:


> Lord.. look how fast all those Sasuke fans start screaming like little girls when he does his ougi
> 
> This is looking bad in terms of balance. Sasuke's Susano trumps all other Susano ass pains in the past.  There's gonna be a lot of people holding their opponents by the balls with these awakenings.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 8, 2013)

Valiere said:


> please tell me the 4th hokage still has his 2nd ultimate (from generations) i like that far better than his bijuu sized rasengan
> 
> in case u dont know what im talking about go at 1:04
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4VTKOwVFKo[/YOUTUBE]


I think they'll keep it. Since Kakashi Gaiden Minato, Kakashi and Obito were introduced in Generations it would make sense to include them here, especially since it seems clear we're keeping Storm 2 characters that shouldn't be around in the events of Storm 3. And even if young Kakashi and Obito aren't playable we've seen costumes are part of the game's marketing so keeping this costume with its ultimate would be smart.


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2013)

Itachi's Susanoo looks like shit now


----------



## Firaea (Feb 9, 2013)

So, are there any reveals left?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

Played. The demo 
war naruto is the shit 
killer b?e is completly changed 
gets New lariat jutsu, ems sasuke susanoo is scary 
his awakening combos gets cinematic finishers


----------



## -JT- (Feb 9, 2013)

Tr?s jaloux

Any other characters you tried out?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

Asked about nagato to matsuyama 
answered that his fate is already d?cided but its a secret


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2013)

Was Bee's jutsu more balanced to use now?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played. The demo
> war naruto is the shit
> killer b?e is completly changed
> gets New lariat jutsu, ems sasuke susanoo is scary
> his awakening combos gets cinematic finishers



Did they change his ougi ?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played. The demo
> war naruto is the shit
> killer b?e is completly changed
> gets New lariat jutsu, ems sasuke susanoo is scary
> his awakening combos gets cinematic finishers


What's Yagura's Ultimate?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Asked about nagato to matsuyama
> answered that his fate is already d?cided but its a secret


I'll take that as a positive thing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hold on.
Could only test War Naruto and EMS Sasuke.
Too much people.

War Naruto :

Jutsu unchanged, Rasengan and Oodama.
Ougi : Bijuu Dama
Awakening : Kyuubi Chakra Mode ( However totally different from Kage Summit Naruto From Generations )
Combos different from Kage Summit Naruto both in Normal and Awakened form. )
Awakening Jutsu : Planetary Rasengan

EMS Sasuke :

Same as War Naruto, he basically an Upgraded Susano'o Sasuke from Generations.
Tilt is Amaterasu Guard.
Jutsu is Enton : Kagutsushi.
His combos end with Amaterasu or Amaterasu Sword from what I see.
His Awakening is like Itachi's Susano'o on steroids.
He gets cinematic finishers during Awakening ( Most likely can't be KNJ. )

Samehada Bee : 

Overall totally different from Generations Bee.
Only thing remaining is his Ougi, V2 Lariat and Awakening ( Even then, he doesn't have his Laser thingy anymore. )
All his combos are Samehada finishers.
Jutsu is cinematic one hit Lariat like Raikage.

I questioned Matsuyama about Nagato.
He told me "What we're gonna do with Nagato is already decided but I can't really tell you at this point, it's a secret."

Gameplay point :
Only regular Awakening gets L1 & R1 Jutsu ( I mean like Tsunade, Ino, Shikamaru, Gaara etc ... Thoses who doesn't transform. )

The demo had Naruto, Sasuke, All the jins, Darui, Hanzou and Mifune.

Matsuyama signed My Generations Game and a big Storm 3 poster with Rinnegan Tobi.
My day is made.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Hold on.
> Could only test War Naruto and EMS Sasuke.
> Too much people.
> 
> ...



no byakogou for tsunade's awakening?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> no byakogou for tsunade's awakening?



Wouldn't know. She wasn't in the demo.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Does the original Bee that doesn't have Samehada have the laser still?
That was my favorite Jutsu in Storm 2 and Storm Generations.
Would suck if he did because the Whirlwind looks awful.
Bee had V2 Lariat in Generations.
Bee had a faster version of his current Jutsu in the last demo that was shown a couple days ago.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Does the original Bee that doesn't have Samehada have the laser still?
> That was my favorite Jutsu in Storm 2 and Storm Generations.
> Would suck if he did because the Whirlwind looks awful.
> Bee had V2 Lariat in Generations.



Don't know, only Samehada Bee was in the demo.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

So Bee has Lariat as a Jutsu and Ougi ?
Jesus...


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami did you mean the faster Rising Bomb from the demo a few days ago? Or he actually has Raikage's Jutsu?

What about his air combo,grab and tilt?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone see this? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfDKf-bIP-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Firaea (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Wouldn't know. She wasn't in the demo.



This is actually good news.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gameplay point :
> Only regular Awakening gets L1 & R1 Jutsu ( I mean like Tsunade, Ino, Shikamaru, Gaara etc ... Thoses who doesn't transform. )


Fantastic. I was really hoping for this.

All other news is good, was already sold on EMS Sasuke and they way they phrased Nagato's inclusion was odd...

Holy shit, KCM Naruto's rasengan finishers are beautiful!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

How much time is there between an insta-awakening ending and when you can use it again? It seems like Naruto justs hops back in it pretty quick.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> How much time is there between an insta-awakening ending and when you can use it again? It seems like Naruto justs hops back in it pretty quick.


It depletes the size of your Chakra bar so i assume the person used it briefly but repeatedly so that they could do the damage and not waste time losing chakra away from the opponent. 

With Lee, Gai or Minato this could be deadly as you could pop into it, pop behind the opponent, shit them up and then just phase out of it. Repeat this and it could fuck people up.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gameplay point :
> Only regular Awakening gets L1 & R1 Jutsu ( I mean like Tsunade, Ino, Shikamaru, Gaara etc ... Thoses who doesn't transform. )



That's great. That means  that characters without spazzy awakenings get extra jutsu for them. We're finally leaving the era of blue fuzzy awakenings with no outwardly effects.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Does the original Bee that doesn't have Samehada have the laser still?
> That was my favorite Jutsu in Storm 2 and Storm Generations.
> *Would suck if he did because the Whirlwind looks awful.*



Have you even seen it in battle? His Whirlwind technique looks op.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's great. That means  that characters without spazzy awakenings get extra jutsu for them. We're finally leaving the era of blue fuzzy awakenings with no outwardly effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even seen it in battle? His Whirlwind technique looks op.


Yeah but it's boring.
Oh well and holy hell Yagura's grab in the 13 minute video.
I always enjoy Water Dragons.


----------



## G (Feb 9, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfDKf-bIP-Y[/YOUTUBE]



When sasuke did the ougi..
Damn. What a reaction.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 9, 2013)

Sasuke's new Ougi.....

Awesome they awakening animations are still there!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Gameplay point :
> Only regular Awakening gets L1 & R1 Jutsu ( I mean like Tsunade, Ino, Shikamaru, Gaara etc ... Thoses who doesn't transform. )


That'll be what Tenten's use of the banana fan is then.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

Kakahi's would be that move he used on the V2 Jin like in that one picture then, I wonder what the others will get.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 9, 2013)

Wait, so "L1/R1" Awakening Jutsus are actual new Jutsus that characters get? 

So in a sense the K12 will be getting updated with new, 'extra' jutsus? Am I getting this right?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 9, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Wait, so "L1/R1" Awakening Jutsus are actual new Jutsus that characters get?
> 
> So in a sense the K12 will be getting updated with new, 'extra' jutsus? Am I getting this right?


Looks like it.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 9, 2013)

If that is the case, then I'm willing to give the developers another chance


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 9, 2013)

About Awakenings.

From what I saw Gaara gets Shukaku Spear.
Darui gets Black Panther
There's a good chance dem Hyuugas will get some as well. Like Hakke Kushou or something.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> About Awakenings.
> 
> From what I saw Gaara gets Shukaku Spear.
> Darui gets Black Panther
> There's a good chance dem Hyuugas will get some as well. Like Hakke Kushou or something.



So far the only ones 100% confirmed are
-Gaara/Darui 
-Mifune's generic sword slash 
-Hanzo summon
-TenTen's fan
-Kakashi's raiden.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 9, 2013)

Naruto's new finishers 

I knew they would put his new Rasengan techniques in his moveset


----------



## harurisu (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RKE-CUjT1c4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 9, 2013)

Someone posted this already


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 9, 2013)

Look at the post-times, mayne..


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2013)

Why is that river stage always the only stage available in the demos?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 9, 2013)

I guess they wanna keep the others some kind of secret so we're surprised during the story or something.

That Sasuke v.s. Yugito fight sucked, amateurs~


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

3 COMBOS CONFIRMED
For me Rent only confirmed.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 9, 2013)

They removed the forward combo? Wonder why..


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 3 COMBOS CONFIRMED
> For me Rent only confirmed.





Impressive...


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

The forward combos were some of my favorites.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 9, 2013)

Frog Kata was a forward combo ;A;


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagura's Ultimate another link coming with Yugito's.

Edit: 
Yugito's Ultimate.

Also there's a Bee VS Han video and he has Rising Bomb still so that guy earlier is most likely a troll.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 9, 2013)

It's perfectly possible that forward combos still exist for characters that already had them.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yagura's Ultimate another link coming with Yugito's.


Pretty epic ougi, odd little picture in there though.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 9, 2013)

Yagura's Ultimate looks epic D:


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Pretty epic ougi, odd little picture in there though.


It's the secret factor.
Yugito had it too.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's the secret factor.
> Yugito had it too.


I didn't see hers, I'll go look.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Excuse me nevermind my troll comment.
His Rising Bomb is faster and cinematic.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 9, 2013)

So what exactly is the deal with this "secret factor" stuff?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 9, 2013)

Killer Bee's moveset is incredibly underwhelming.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

Walkway said:


> So what exactly is the deal with this "secret factor" stuff?


If you finish your match with an Ougi that pops up.



SoleAccord said:


> Killer Bee's moveset is incredibly underwhelming.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so, he should be much more impressive.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2013)

I don't remember those still images in the earlier video's.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 9, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I don't remember those still images in the earlier video's.


It's just a guess, that's how it looks to me. Maybe it's something they just put in.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 9, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> I don't remember those still images in the earlier video's.


They _might_ appear in certain matches. I.e. Jin vs Jin or Kakashi vs Zabuza, etc...

I don't see them being in every battle. 

Only criticism would be how weak Killer Bee looks compared to every other Jin'


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 9, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks so, he should be much more impressive.



I agree. 

I'd take Eight Blade Bee over Samehada Bee anyday.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 9, 2013)

Two more movesets:

Yugito:


EMS Sasuke:


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 9, 2013)

They've better not remove Tenten's Kibaku Kunai finisher! That's her side range combo! Why they remove a combo especially when they just gave Sage Naruto his awesome side combo finisher in Generations?!? It doesn't make sense! Perhaps it's only in the demo, lets wait and see


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS2VUmnmd2E[/YOUTUBE]

Oodama Rasengan more like OOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDAAAMMAAA rasengan.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 3 COMBOS CONFIRMED
> For me Rent only confirmed.



sweet Sasuke grap is the move he did to a Zetsu.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 9, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> They _might_ appear in certain matches. I.e. Jin vs Jin or Kakashi vs Zabuza, etc...
> 
> I don't see them being in every battle.
> 
> Only criticism would be how weak Killer Bee looks compared to every other Jin'



no, they are if you use an ultimate as the finishing move when the indicator pops up; theres a vid of EMS Sasuke VS Roshi and Sasuke activates his; so it really has nothing to do with the characters.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 9, 2013)

So Chakra Mode gets his Mini-Rasenshuriken + Gamahiro Summon 

Base Naruto now comes with _Massive_ Rasengan


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 9, 2013)

Gotta say that EMS Sasuke's combos are pretty good, I like specially his 2nd one where he strikes you down in the air with the Enton sword.

Yagura and Yugito's Ougis are epic! 

Regarding that comment on Nagato, I think it's safe that he'll be confirmed, the whole "his fated is decided" thing means he will be playable but we gotta wait till the scan to come out.

I've noticed that this "War Naruto"' managed to show much more of his KCM Awakening's moveset this time. We saw the  +  in that fight against Utakata and afterwards a Rasengan attack that looked a bit like the  in that battle against Roshi. He used there 4 chakra arms to create a big Rasengan and then pushed it forward in the air to hit Roshi with those same amount of chakra arms. The reason  why I say "like" is because the idea behind Rasenkyuugan is to bring the opponent with the chakra arm(s) towards the huge Rasengan...maybe CC2 got creative and came up with a variant of the jutsu.

I hope we can get soon one of those videos showing "War Naruto"'s moveset like EMS Sasuke and the other Jinchuurikis got.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Naruto's new finishers
> 
> I knew they would put his new Rasengan techniques in his moveset



Yeah, KCM Naruto as an Awakening has an awesome moveset. 

Now imagine if they actually and should gave us the character itself with all that and the other attacks we haven't seen yet like the , the    (resulting in  ) or the  

And even some quick & "trivial" attacks that could be added in the middle of his combos like an , KCM's , this   (could turn out to be a parry) and  , 

Guess I should really pre-order since there's still time left.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 9, 2013)

Father said:


> no, they are if you use an ultimate as the finishing move when the indicator pops up; theres a vid of EMS Sasuke VS Roshi and Sasuke activates his; so it really has nothing to do with the characters.



They appear when it's a Match Ending Ultimate, if you use it and the ultimate won't defeat the opponent then the 'Secret Factor' won't appear.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 9, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> 3 COMBOS CONFIRMED
> For me Rent only confirmed.



That's some buuulllllshiett. The combos are shorter than they were previously. They should have _more_ combo strings 



Walkway said:


> It's perfectly possible that *forward combos* still exist for characters that already had them.



When you guys say forward combos, you mean turning the joystick left/right, correct?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 9, 2013)

Didn't someone say we'll get a new scan next week?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2013)

just looked at the youtube video of war time naruto freaking awesome


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 9, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> That's some buuulllllshiett. The combos are shorter than they were previously. They should have _more_ combo strings
> 
> 
> 
> When you guys say forward combos, you mean turning the joystick left/right, correct?


Correct it's left/right.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 9, 2013)

Can someone link me to the War Naruto video?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 9, 2013)

War Naruto is the shit!!!!!!! I never thought it would be so. I like how they've executed awakenings for this, too. I prefer this to KCM being an awakening since it adds a bit of a strategic aspect to combat with Naruto in terms of managing your chakra and executing quick, well-timed attacks. Well done CC2.

Three more weeks, my friends. 

By the way, ATM...



That should give you the gist of War Naruto's moveset.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Feb 9, 2013)

Is Sage Naruto in this game? His awakening remains as KN6, correct? What's his Special Technique?

EDIT: Thanks, HiroshiSenju.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

I was watching that video that Deathgun left and during that War Naruto vs War Naruto fight one of them entered KCM and used Rasenrangan from the air.  Pretty neat CC2, they made the technique look even more epic although in the game he just uses 4 Rasengans instead of 6 like in the manga but it's alright, the fact that it happens in mid-air makes it look awesomesauce. 

I guess the Rasengan attack he did in that video against Roshi that looked like Rasenkyuugan was indeed Rasenkyuugan. 

It happened around 12:50 minute if anyone wants to go directly and see it.

Damn, that War Naruto Awakening has so many detailed & specific named attacks and it is just supposed to be a short-timed & momentary transformation? No way, guess we'll have to see what else they reveal in the month that is left before the game comes out. But I am calling that there'll be quite some KCM Naruto action in the next & final trailer.

And also, War Naruto's upgraded Oodama Rasengan is amazing. 



BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't someone say we'll get a new scan next week?



Given we didn't get one this past week it should be logical and

*@ATastyMuffin:* The only instance we've seen Sage Naruto in action during this game is in the Kyuubi Boss fight. We assume it is the same one from Storm 2 & Generations, however maybe they'll surprise us and add something new to his moveset. Personally I have always believed that they should have given him the  since Storm 2, but maybe they'll give it to him this time considering he


----------



## slickcat (Feb 10, 2013)

damn it really is 3 combos per character. WTF is up with that. While I m asking to extend the combos they are actually going backwards with this. They have a month to convince me with their other additions. Damn not happy


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone know the button command for instant awakenings?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 10, 2013)

flick the right analog in any direction


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn it really is 3 combos per character. WTF is up with that. While I m asking to extend the combos they are actually going backwards with this. They have a month to convince me with their other additions. Damn not happy



Weren't you the one earlier saying that CC2 should make the combos shorter with more combo strings?

I was thinking like you earlier, that 3 combo strings were worse.. But if you think about it, they kind of have roughly 6 combo strings (approximately). The instant awakening makes it a part of the character's moveset, seeing as you can use it any time. That being said, one character has more than 3 combo strings, and they're shorter, meaning the final "big hit" has a better chance of being blown.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 10, 2013)

yeah instant awakening adds more moves but what about the characters who dont have a legit instant awakening. they are getting just jutsu and not a combo. Also I havent seen some characters like susano sasuke and jin capable of transforming mid battle either. Its not as balanced as we think it is.

And yeah when I meant shorter combos i meant like 4-6 hits per combo but in this case they would extend the number of moves one could do. Not reduce it by one. its not much of a big deal but its painful


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 10, 2013)

We should just wait and see. Just like how I think we will get the 7 Swordsmen, I do think we won't have the number of combos reduced. No use getting upset over stuff that hasn't been confirmed yet and when everything is just hearsay and conjecture.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

^I agree.

Here is War Naruto's moveset, it's a compilation from different videos and it might not be his full moveset, but it's something. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL9NTxOLDwQ&list=UUudIY7_1bL5fvl0KEYdZFLw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pein (Feb 10, 2013)

Man how the hell do they give bee a better samehada moveset than Kisame ever had, seriously everything about kisame bar his awakening sucks ass. Maybe his charge jutsu is ok too, but seriously his combo's look like shit and are slow too.

Sage naruto needs to keep his frog kata combo, if they have to get rid of one of his moves get rid of the kage bunshin grab and throw.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 10, 2013)

Pein said:


> Man how the hell do they give bee a better samehada moveset than Kisame ever had, seriously everything about kisame bar his awakening sucks ass. Maybe his charge jutsu is ok too, but seriously his combo's look like shit and are slow too.
> 
> Sge naruto needs to keep his frog kata combo, if they have to get rid of one of his moves get rid of the kage bunshin grab and throw.



Kisame has a good moveset imo...
His combos are short and that creates pressure for enemies to sub and it cancut through into cinematics which negates timed support attacks that the enemy may use while they're being hit.
Kisame could use Bee's new tilt though and bomb tags as ninja items.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> *Kisame has a good moveset* imo...
> His combos are short and that creates pressure for enemies to sub and it cancut through into cinematics which negates timed support attacks that the enemy may use while they're being hit.
> Kisame could use Bee's new tilt though and bomb tags as ninja items.



no...no.......nope.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Joker J said:


> no...no.......nope.



Your Kisame senses must've tingled, hm?

I'd say they could even out Kisame's weak moveset by letting him be one of those who awakens at any point. quick bursts of speed and power for a short time since his basic form is so lackluster and demands playing three times as well as someone else.


----------



## Joker J (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Your Kisame senses must've tingled, hm?
> 
> I'd say they could even out Kisame's weak moveset by letting him be one of those who awakens at any point. quick bursts of speed and power for a short time since his basic form is so lackluster and demands playing three times as well as someone else.



Lol I usually just lurk this thread to found out new information on the game and stuff.

Kisame is just simply a low tier character in his base for form, they're gonna have to do something to his move set to move him up.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 10, 2013)

Joker J said:


> no...no.......nope.



Damn, its my opinion...


----------



## Random (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Damn, its my opinion...



No opinions allowed


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Joker J said:


> Kisame is just simply a low tier character in his base for form, they're gonna have to do something to his move set to move him up.



Definitely not happening since new characters took priority over old. They could at least lend him a boss battle to send him out but looking at the achievement list, they don't find that battle worth the effort.

..Just like Sasuke vs. Deidara >.>


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 10, 2013)

Roushi (ougi) vs Naruto

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY6_TJ4FHuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Roshi's looking pretty balanced, nice Ougi as well.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 10, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Excuse me nevermind my troll comment.
> His Rising Bomb is faster and cinematic.



Told you so .

Mind you, I didn't try Bee and just saw a guy trying his jutsu, couldn't see the name.
I assumed it was a Lariat.

The videos kinda confirms the special screens dialogue when there's a Ougi finish.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 10, 2013)

tons of videos on these three pages... i reckon some of these are posted here already but maybe easier to find here.

1. 

2. 

3.


----------



## Vash (Feb 10, 2013)

Roshi will become my main.







It's decided


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2013)

Must resist watching the videos..


----------



## Jaga (Feb 10, 2013)

G said:


> Must resist watching the videos..



watch them...they are calling your name...G!


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

Perfect Susano'o Sasuke? 

I do like the animations of it, but that's a daring filler addition.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 10, 2013)

Utakata has a boss awakening.


----------



## G (Feb 10, 2013)

Jak said:


> Roshi will become my main.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll main Han..


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 10, 2013)

Do Gaara and Naruto have a full Bijuu awakening too?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 10, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Do Gaara and Naruto have a full Bijuu awakening too?



Nope otherwise Naruto wouldn't awaken into KCM with the bijuudama ougi. Really disappointed. No KCM playable...no playable Bijuu mode...they put him on the box art and everything...*sigh*


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

tari101190 said:


> Do Gaara and Naruto have a full Bijuu awakening too?


No, it wouldn't make sense if War Gaara did, but it'd still be nice, his awakening is probably going to be shitty again anyway, I rather like Shukaku.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 10, 2013)

At first I really didn't care for the Jins, but I can't wait for them now!

They all look so cool...

I also half wish Tsunade had Katsuyu as her awakening so you could create a Slug Battle with her vs Utakata


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 10, 2013)

I have yet to see extended Son Goku gameplay


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Utakata has a boss awakening.



Damn.. Utakata gon be cheap


----------



## -JT- (Feb 10, 2013)

Utakata's ranged style looks so much slower than everyone else's though


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

The bubbles do follow you though, right? That'll get obnoxious.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 10, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Perfect Susano'o Sasuke?
> 
> I do like the animations of it, but that's a daring filler addition.



uhhh what? not filler, bro.


and apparently theres a Sound 4 Filler after the Mizukage episode in the anime, so Madara's debut will be postponed for a bit. I guess the first we will see of him will be.. from Storm 3. Weird that such a huge revelation will be debuted in a video game first.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Utakata's ranged style looks so much slower than everyone else's though



His awakening though, will be one hell of a thing to deal with.

Looks like Storm 3 has their own alternate versions of Susano with these jin awakenings. We didn't have to deal with that in Storm2/Generations because Killerbee sucked/no one used him. Overpowered & oversized awakenings FTW 



Father said:


> and apparently theres a Sound 4 Filler after the Mizukage episode in the anime, so Madara's debut will be postponed for a bit. I guess the first we will see of him will be.. from Storm 3.* Weird that such a huge revelation will be debuted in a video game first.*



Funny isn't it?  They did the same thing with the almighty Pein battle we've all been waiting for. They did a better job with it too.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 10, 2013)

What did i miss bros?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> His awakening though, will be one hell of a thing to deal with.
> 
> Looks like Storm 3 has their own alternate versions of Susano with these jin awakenings. We didn't have to deal with that in Storm2/Generations because Killerbee sucked/no one used him. Overpowered & oversized awakenings FTW



Well I'm claiming now that Utakata's always been my favourite side-Jin, so if I end up maining him it's not because he's cheap and I lyk 2 SPAM, but because he's badass and awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

So how do we counter thee guys?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 10, 2013)

Father said:


> uhhh what? not filler, bro.



Yes, I was just re-reading that.
I stand corrected; I forgot about that.

Then it's awesome that they've included it in the game (also because the anime isn't near that part yet)


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

I kept scrolling my mouse wheel up to see the fight better but it turns out that the recorder is crappy at holding it steady 

If Utakata is like the other long range characters then a chakra throw should settle things if they try to spam it.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Well I'm claiming now that Utakata's always been my favourite side-Jin, so if I end up maining him it's not because he's cheap and I lyk 2 SPAM, but because he's badass and awesome



If. We. Had. A. Nickel. 

Nah but I'm sure you'd be a swell Utakata user 



Skywalker said:


> So how do we counter thee guys?



Question of the day...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 10, 2013)

Jinchuriki will dominate the online servers 

Count on it


----------



## Jaga (Feb 10, 2013)

new video! Fuu's moveset


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 10, 2013)

Fu's move set


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has seen this, released two days ago and I'm not about to go and rummage around.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Either from the last Boss Battle or from War Tobi's Ultimate.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 10, 2013)

Fuu moveset.
Dat Grab and Up Combo!
My main for sure!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> If. We. Had. A. Nickel.
> 
> Nah but I'm sure you'd be a swell Utakata user





Jaga said:


> new video! Fuu's moveset



I've changed my mind- Fu is now my main Jin


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2013)

online we be full of Nardo,Sauce and Jins.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Nope otherwise Naruto wouldn't awaken into KCM with the bijuudama ougi. Really disappointed. No KCM playable.



He can awaken at any time now. What more could you possibly want when there's like four versions of him and that's not even including the costumes. If you want KCM Naruto so badly then Awaken a lot if that's how you play.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like Kid-Obito is playable, as a Storm 3 card of him has been released.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

Another repeat taking a slot from a brand new character? Wonderful


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

Why would he be in though?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Another repeat taking a slot from a brand new character? Wonderful



it taking no one slot.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> it taking no one slot.



CC2 proclaims that we're having 80+ characters this game.

Most of that 80+ is being filled with things we've already seen. Obito was supposed to be a Generations character.

But hell, the more the merrier.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> CC2 proclaims that we're having 80+ characters this game.
> 
> Most of that 80+ is being filled with things we've already seen. Obito was supposed to be a Generations character.
> 
> But hell, the more the merrier.



Better him than abusable PTS TenTen or PTS Kankuro ( PTS TenTen is good but no one used her to her true potential, sad. )


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2013)

Father said:


> uhhh what? not filler, bro.
> 
> 
> and apparently theres* a Sound 4 Filler after the Mizukage episode in the anime*, so Madara's debut will be postponed for a bit. I guess the first we will see of him will be.. from Storm 3. Weird that such a huge revelation will be debuted in a video game first.


what? the sound 4 are back?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 10, 2013)

these bijuu awakening are gona ruin the fun. im sure everybody is gona pick jinchurikis online just to transform into those shits especially the kids


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh and bladed attacks or sharp attacks cause small blood splats.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Valiere said:


> these bijuu awakening are gona ruin the fun. im sure everybody is gona pick jinchurikis online just to transform into those shits especially the kids



Bad kids will be bad kids. Hopefully the Awakening Jutsu for the normal characters will help even the playing field if we do need to fight large awakenings. The ability to awaken at any point grants you surprise attacks and swift damage gain. Knock them down and keep yourself up to a point where even if they did transform it'd take a stroke of luck to win.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Oh and bladed attacks or sharp attacks cause small blood splats.



I know <3 Mifune's going to be even cooler to play.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 10, 2013)

Valiere said:


> these bijuu awakening are gona ruin the fun. im sure everybody is gona pick jinchurikis online just to transform into those shits especially the kids


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

Valiere said:


> these bijuu awakening are gona ruin the fun. im sure everybody is gona pick jinchurikis online just to transform into those shits especially the kids


They will be obnoxious, but they are beatable.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Better him than abusable PTS TenTen or PTS Kankuro ( PTS TenTen is good but no one used her to her true potential, sad. )



I've used PTS Tenten in Ranked matches without using her Jutsu even a single time. It just depends on the user. Yes I've come across users who do nothing but spam her jutsu but there are many other abusable characters like Onoki, PTS Gaara (esp in his Awakening), Masked Man and Danzo (in his Awakening) who get spammed the same way as well. I really hope CC2 does something about Onoki, MM and Danzo's Justus.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I've used PTS Tenten in Ranked matches without using her Jutsu even a single time. It just depends on the user. Yes I've come across users who do nothing but spam her jutsu but there are many other abusable characters like Onoki, PTS Gaara (esp in his Awakening), Masked Man and Danzo (in his Awakening) who get spammed the same way as well. I really hope CC2 does something about Onoki, MM and Danzo's Justus.



I know there are SOME legit PTS TenTen players out there (myself included), but it's just a bummer people use characters simply to abuse something they have. Someone had the nerve to claim PTS TenTen's jutsu is worse than a Susano'o nub on the Gamespot forums, lawl. And its really not.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 10, 2013)

Valiere said:


> these bijuu awakening are gona ruin the fun.* im sure everybody is gona pick jinchurikis online just to transform into those shits especially the kids*



 I agree


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 10, 2013)

So Utakata's down combo doesn't even knock the enemy down?
Wow...
Badass Ultimate though.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 10, 2013)

Utakata was not done well.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

More fillers _again_ after the fight against the 2nd Mizukage ends in the anime? 



Moon Fang said:


> Nope otherwise Naruto wouldn't awaken into KCM with the bijuudama ougi. Really disappointed. No KCM playable...no playable Bijuu mode...they put him on the box art and everything...*sigh*



Bijuu Mode not being playable in this game makes perfect sense and I am very okay with it since Naruto does not acquire that power till near the end of the Edo Jinchuuriki fight (which could turn out to be one of the final Boss fights in the game) and most, if not literally all, of the battles he was involved in the war was in KCM. Bijuu Mode is certainly being saved for Storm 4 or Generations 2. As long as Kishi shows more new things from that mode of course.

What really wouldn't make sense is for KCM to just stay as an instant Awakening in this game, even if it's for an upgraded base "War" Naruto character. So I get from where your disappointment is coming as of now because it really would feel like a troll from CC2 to put him everywhere as you say and only to remain as a momentary & upgraded Awakening that is being carried from Generations. I could even argue that it makes even less sense that KCM isn't playable but characters like Muu and the 4th Kazekage that really didn't show much (4th only did some nameless Gold Dust waves and Muu is basically like Oonoki but with invisibility) are actually very playable with full movesets on the other hand.

And that is without mentioning  (wasn't able to show anything beside his summon but in this game he's awesome) or EMS Sasuke's early and privileged inclusion to the game.

But not everything is set in stone yet, the game still isn't out and we have around 3 more weeks to see what new characters are confirmed. I count that we still have to see characters like Itachi, Nagato, Madara & Rin'negan masked Tobi and maybe Sage Kabuto since they already went ahead to include EMS Sasuke, so KCM Naruto still has a chance IMO to become playable. Lastly and IIRC, Sage Naruto wasn't like confirmed in Storm 2 around the last moments, I could be wrong though regarding that past development but that is how I remember it.



Jaga said:


> new video! Fuu's moveset



Nice.  And they chose good music for that video, Road to Ninja's OST ("My Name" in this case) rocks. 



Olivia said:


> Not sure if anyone has seen this, released two days ago and I'm not about to go and rummage around.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe it can apply to both, as in that image belonging to the last Boss fight of the game but also that the Gedou Mazou is actually included in some way to War Tobi's Ougi.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 10, 2013)

After seeing how easy and awesome it is to turn into KCM Naruto I have to reevaluate my position on KCM being a separate character. I really do like the new ways of awakening and think that it'll be really good to mess around with all the new jutsu.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 10, 2013)

Soo.. i know there was a story mode scan with him, but does anyone know if we can play as Edo Kakuzu? We already have Edo Deidara/Sasori, and Nagato/Itachi is pretty much guaranteed, but i feel Kakuzu didn't get much screen time and might be regulated to story mode only like Kin/Gin and the Swordsmen.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Better him than abusable PTS TenTen or PTS Kankuro ( PTS TenTen is good but no one used her to her true potential, sad. )



PTS Tenten is broken nuff said.
Her Jutsu tracks good, does alot of block damage, etc.
I hate people that pick Masked Man, Onoki and PTS Tenten thats just an easy way to win.
They should give Jutsus a cooldown, its stupid being able to awaken and spam it until you win.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 10, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> what? the sound 4 are back?



Wouldn't it be a total mind fark if the Sound 4 now took four of the mysterious six Konoha slots!? LOL


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> PTS Tenten is broken nuff said.



Her jutsu's only good if you suck at ninja moving, otherwise it's able to be dealt with given you can actually move well and have decent supports to back you up. 

She's easier than Masked Man and PTS Gaara any day. I'm not saying her jutsu isn't a pain, its just not the devil's work like others are.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Her jutsu's only good if you suck at ninja moving, otherwise it's able to be dealt with given you can actually move well and have decent supports to back you up.
> 
> She's easier than Masked Man and PTS Gaara any day. I'm not saying her jutsu isn't a pain, its just not the devil's work like others are.



lol what was CC2 thinking with Onoki and Masked Man?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I know there are SOME legit PTS TenTen players out there (myself included), but it's just a bummer people use characters simply to abuse something they have. Someone had the nerve to claim PTS TenTen's jutsu is worse than a Susano'o nub on the Gamespot forums, lawl. And its really not.



Yeah, and it's a shame too. All the character's I'd love to play as (PTS Tenten, Onoki, Danzo, Masked Man) have infamous names online, so I'm discouraged from ever using them. And I'm one of those players who play skillfully, but fairly.

I can never choose some of my favourite characters online because of the horrible names that cling to them.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah, and it's a shame too. All the character's I'd love to play as (PTS Tenten, Onoki, Danzo, Masked Man) have infamous names online, so I'm discouraged from ever using them. And I'm one of those players who play skillfully, but fairly.
> 
> I can never choose some of my favourite characters online because of the horrible names that cling to them.



Likewise. I hate it. I liked PTS TenTen even without a cheap jutsu and I'm not comfortable using her a lot anymore.

Community ruins everything.


----------



## Crazy Penance (Feb 10, 2013)

I was the same way in NUNS 2.  I liked Ino but got a hell of lot of hate mail.  Whenever someone chakra dashed at me, I would punish with a Flower Bomb jutsu.  I figured if you're gonna chakra dash in incredibly unsafe situations, you're gonna pay for it.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 10, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Likewise. I hate it. I liked PTS TenTen even without a cheap jutsu and I'm not comfortable using her a lot anymore.
> 
> Community ruins everything.



Yeah 

Though the process can actually work in reverse, sometimes. I remember going through a few Player Matches using Danzo, and usually after the match I'd get a few people commemorating me on playing fairly with such a character. After they see how you play with these chars, they respect you more if it's in a positive manner. You also don't have to worry about the "work twice/thrice as hard" scenario from avoiding these chars.

But still, it has a bad taste to it..


----------



## Jaga (Feb 10, 2013)

new movesets!!


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 10, 2013)

Utaka's move set SUCKS


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 10, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah
> 
> Though the process can actually work in reverse, sometimes. I remember going through a few Player Matches using Danzo, and usually after the match I'd get a few people commemorating me on playing fairly with such a character. After they see how you play with these chars, they respect you more if it's in a positive manner. You also don't have to worry about the "work twice/thrice as hard" scenario from avoiding these chars.
> 
> But still, it has a bad taste to it..



Well let me hope the Xbox community is as friendly. I played yesterday using Haku with Mizukage and Suigetsu as supports compared to a guys Susano'o Sasuke with Pain and Kid Gaara as supports. I mostly had to hit and run considering I'm not an idiot when it comes to Pain as support and I managed to win by a mixture of hit and run and heavy evading, he was close though. I sent him a message saying GG and that it was fun (and it was despite his scrub team) and he was like 'It wasn't a GG you ran the whole time' ...so I sent him back a message saying my team was low-tier and rarely found whereas his was high tier and everyone used them.

Shut him up :3

P.S. Danzo is OP as hell lol


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Well let me hope the Xbox community is as friendly. I played yesterday using Haku with Mizukage and Suigetsu as supports compared to a guys Susano'o Sasuke with Pain and Kid Gaara as supports. I mostly had to hit and run considering I'm not an idiot when it comes to Pain as support and I managed to win by a mixture of hit and run and heavy evading, he was close though. I sent him a message saying GG and that it was fun (and it was despite his scrub team) and he was like 'It wasn't a GG you ran the whole time' ...so I sent him back a message saying my team was low-tier and rarely found whereas his was high tier and everyone used them.
> 
> Shut him up :3
> 
> P.S. Danzo is OP as hell lol



I just played a Susanno Sasuke with Masked Man and Itachi as supports. I was using Hinata with Neji and Tenten (all TS versions). He did NOTHING but his Jutsu and calling his supports in attempts to take away my sub bar and activate Strike Back, and Chakra Shuriken when Support Drive kicked in.

The irony of it all was that he was the one who RQ. Zzz


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> The irony of it all was that he was the one who RQ. Zzz



Scrubs with scrub teams will, in fact, be scrubs. Haven't you seen the study in Storm 2?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 11, 2013)

I wonder if my main tag team will still be valid in this game 

I might actually start using long range support with all of these giants running about


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2013)

Danzo is hella fun to play with though, his awakening is OP no doubt but he's a cool character and I love using fuuton.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Pein said:


> Danzo is hella fun to play with though, his awakening is OP no doubt but he's a cool character and I love using fuuton.



Oh no doubt he's fun, but he's mostly fun because he has so many options and not many weaknesses whatsoever. The Awakening just triples his lethality. He's got like double the range Asuma gets in his awakening xD

But yeah, I enjoy Danzo, but its mostly because I have an answer to almost anything and he's anything but slow. Takes less skill to play characters like him, but he's definitely enjoyable.

His items are AMAZING. I don't think any other character has such a good item set-up except perhaps PTS TenTen. 

( Anyone know what the special tag Zabuza has does? It's greenish and has like, hands shaking. )


----------



## Athruz (Feb 11, 2013)

Sound 4 fillers???

*tears of joy*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 11, 2013)

Watch this 

WARNING BIG ASS PICTURE



*Spoiler*: __ 








I case someone doubt what I said, this is proof I went to Paris Manga.
Cause Matsuyama signed me a Storm 3 poster  ( And my Generations game. )


----------



## -JT- (Feb 11, 2013)

They've ruined my bro Utakata  He's like Shino with bubbles  Even his jutsu...

Oh well, looks like I'm maining Ino and Neji again.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm maining Roshi, that's the best damn moveset I've seen in a while.

Also, three combos each? Are the character's unfinished?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

No one knows~

Either the development team thought no one used the forward combos or they saw how many characters they had to make new movesets for and couldn't muster the creativity necessary to make anything decent. Either way, for all the more positive features like stopping knockback and instant awakenings, I can live without one combo for each character. Won't kill us.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 11, 2013)

But there's a screenshot of Ino still doing her forward combo I'm sure...

But she was in her awakening mode. Maybe they're cheating and saying that the generic awakenings get 'an extra combo'


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 11, 2013)

Roshi 

still cross-dimensional and a complete fucking badass


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks like I'm sticking with Lee as my main then


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

Han seems good...


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

Seems like I got to find new mains to use.


----------



## Pein (Feb 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> They've ruined my bro Utakata  He's like Shino with bubbles  Even his jutsu...
> 
> Oh well, looks like I'm maining Ino and Neji again.



what about swimsuit SAKURA


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

What do you guys think of this?


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 11, 2013)

-JT- said:


> But there's a screenshot of Ino still doing her forward combo I'm sure...
> 
> But she was in her awakening mode. Maybe they're cheating and saying that the generic awakenings get 'an extra combo'



I was thinking the same thing
I hope her awakening mode have a mind transfer move or something here the pic your referring to


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Well let me hope the Xbox community is as friendly. I played yesterday using Haku with Mizukage and Suigetsu as supports compared to a guys Susano'o Sasuke with Pain and Kid Gaara as supports. I mostly had to hit and run considering I'm not an idiot when it comes to Pain as support and I managed to win by a mixture of hit and run and heavy evading, he was close though. I sent him a message saying GG and that it was fun (and it was despite his scrub team) and he was like 'It wasn't a GG you ran the whole time' ...so I sent him back a message saying my team was low-tier and rarely found whereas his was high tier and everyone used them.
> 
> Shut him up :3



You don't need to H&R with someone using Pein. All you need to do is avoid/block the hit when they use it (because most of the time these idiots don't even know how to use the support) and then you're good to go while the support is recharging. But eh, everyone has their own strategies. I try not to say GG after beating someone because they'll just take it as you rubbing it in their face. I only say GG to people after a long series of Player Matches if they're fair and on my level. Then they'll appreciate it.

I also don't see why supports should be such a big deal... Supports are just characters you press L1/R1 to summon. It's not the same as a high-tier character you're choosing to play as. Anyone's entitled to use any support of their choosing, right? What makes it unfair is how they use them in conjunction with their character. But if they're choosing a low-tier character to begin with and have to play thrice as hard just to get smashed by a high-tier player, then why should someone complain about their supports?

I don't know man, I always hear that complaint a lot against people I play. I'll be using someone like Konan and they'll complain about me choosing Pein as a support while they're Itachi or some jazz.



> P.S. Danzo is OP as hell lol



Correct: Danzo's awakening is OP as hell.


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> What do you guys think of this?



Shouldnt it be gold dust tsunami?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 11, 2013)

Is that 4ths Jutsu or Ougi?


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

It looks like a ougi startup


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Is that 4ths Jutsu or Ougi?



It's his regular jutsu. And by the looks of it, it looks like he will have Gaara's jutsu instead of unique ones


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

eu and australasia


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 11, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I was thinking the same thing
> I hope her awakening mode have a mind transfer move or something here the pic your referring to



I still wonder why the Hyuuga cousins weren't "unveiled" along them.

That actually gives me a bit of hope.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

G said:


> eu and australasia



what about usa?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm going bold and say we get scans confirming Madara. 

Or perhaps CC2 will just go ahead and reveal the 3 Edo Doujutsu users with a spread: Itachi, Nagato & Madara.



Father said:


> Soo.. i know there was a story mode scan with him, but does anyone know if we can play as Edo Kakuzu? We already have Edo Deidara/Sasori, and Nagato/Itachi is pretty much guaranteed, but i feel Kakuzu didn't get much screen time and might be regulated to story mode only like Kin/Gin and the Swordsmen.



He only had panels showing him killing & taking out the hearts from his opponents and this time he appeared to have his whole 4 masks. That could be enough for CC2 to include him in the game. 

It's kind of the same case with Hanzou & the 4th Kazekage if you think about it: they didn't show much nor could even land a hit on their adversaries and here they are.



BlazingInferno said:


> What do you guys think of this?



Looks cool.  I like the little details of the gold sparks in the dust's movements. Though as others have said it should be called Sakin/Gold Dust Tsunami.



G said:


> eu and australasia



Almost a week away. 

Dat KCM Naruto artwork btw. 

plz be playable as your own character.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone know what those Clans War preview mean at the end of each jinchuriki combo videos? I don't know if they are actually implenting Clan battles online now or if its just a diffrent game mode like survival.

Also Yagura looks like my jinchuriki of choice after seeing everyone's movesets.

We should also host another tourney before Storm 3 comes out because generations will never be played again after its release


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

Han moveset

Pretty neat, although the jutsu looks lame.
Gonna main him either way.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Anyone know what those Clans War preview mean at the end of each jinchuriki combo videos? I don't know if they are actually implenting Clan battles online now or if its just a diffrent game mode like survival.
> 
> Also Yagura looks like my jinchuriki of choice after seeing everyone's movesets.



I've never seen that preview before  That sounds intriguing. And yeah, Yagura is my jin of choice as well (he's always been my jin of choice.. before this game ). I just love the guy.



> We should also host another tourney before Storm 3 comes out because generations will never be played again after its release



You think we should?

Who's down for one final Generations tournament? 

I still have the old thread which is collecting dust, but if you guys are up for it, we can have one. It's the peoples' decision.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I've never seen that preview before  That sounds intriguing. And yeah, Yagura is my jin of choice as well (he's always been my jin of choice.. before this game ). I just love the guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PS3 tourney? im down 
I have a hidden Jutsu that will be your undoing.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, for those of you who are interested, the old thread is here:



I was the original OP but I claimed I was busy and gave it to NU. Just post your username, PSN/GT, and system, and we'll have you archived for the next tourney.

I'm getting control over the OP again so we can set it in motion soon. ​


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Iruel (Feb 11, 2013)

totally needs to be the theme for Madara's epic revelation. They probably wont use an anime theme in the game, and i have a feeling they will fuck it up in the anime itself, so i most definitely will be playing it on my Xbox for Madaras reveal cut scene. Xbox FTW >


----------



## Kaitou (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this is a new confirmed character?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You don't need to H&R with someone using Pein. All you need to do is avoid/block the hit when they use it (because most of the time these idiots don't even know how to use the support) and then you're good to go while the support is recharging. But eh, everyone has their own strategies. I try not to say GG after beating someone because they'll just take it as you rubbing it in their face. I only say GG to people after a long series of Player Matches if they're fair and on my level. Then they'll appreciate it.
> 
> I also don't see why supports should be such a big deal... Supports are just characters you press L1/R1 to summon. It's not the same as a high-tier character you're choosing to play as. Anyone's entitled to use any support of their choosing, right? What makes it unfair is how they use them in conjunction with their character. But if they're choosing a low-tier character to begin with and have to play thrice as hard just to get smashed by a high-tier player, then why should someone complain about their supports?
> 
> ...



I want them to waste it and not cost my guard's endurance. Plus that period allows them a free grab if they're intelligent. I was just trying to be nice with my GG, but I guess I can see how it'd be cocky sending it. It was an Endless and I just came in to dethrone him and leave xD

It's not a matter of me saying people can't pick who they want, its a matter of them only picking the ones that allow for talentless ultimates and excessive stunlocking like Hidan, or with insane tracking like Kid Gaara. You can honestly say you don't get sick of seeing Pain/Hidan/Kid Gaara as supports to compensate for how bad they are otherwise? And Susano'o Sasuke is definitely not low-tier so I have no idea why you're defending the guy. If you have a pretty low-tier character like Konan then sure, you can compensate with overused supports, but if you already have a high tier like Susano'o Sasuke then whats your excuse?

Probably because they get tired of dealing with the OP supports that slow down gameplay. That 8 seconds Hidan is on screen is generally slow and uninteresting. But like I said, if you're using low tier like Konan then I'm fine with you using whatever set-up helps you compensate for a bad character. Hell, I need to compensate for TS TenTen by using Kurotsuchi as a support often. 

And you can't tell me Danzo isn't strong even outside of Awakening. His start-up is fast, his jutsu is fast, his items are incredible, and unless you have a character with some speed he'll just catch you and wreck your face. His Awakening was just unfair and bolstered everything he already had.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

Back cover of the Russian game?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 11, 2013)

Pein said:


> what about swimsuit SAKURA



Of course! How could I forget dat Bikini Sakura?



FlashYoruichi said:


> I was thinking the same thing
> I hope her awakening mode have a mind transfer move or something here the pic your referring to



Yeah definitely. It'd be cool to see her with Shinranshin and Shinten Bunshin, but I am definitely going to be annoyed if everyone loses a combo and the 'Generic Awakeners' are 'special' because they get an extra 'new' combo.
That's just sucky and lazy.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

Also this.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

this should be madaras theme

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMyQ3pcMbNo&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

Z-one said:


> Madara's in-game pic (Back of the Russian cover):



How could you not have seen the one I posted an hour ago that is on the same page?


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> How could you not have seen the one I posted an hour ago that is on the same page?



I rushed to post it here, oh well -__-.


----------



## Vash (Feb 11, 2013)

I guess it's cool that the game will be playable in 3D.

Though I don't have a 3D tv, and don't really care for it /shrugs


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Back cover of the Russian game?



Damn, the install is around 4.5 Gigs?


----------



## G (Feb 11, 2013)

I cant help but to lol at 'Hapyto'
I know it says Naruto though


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I want them to waste it and not cost my guard's endurance. Plus that period allows them a free grab if they're intelligent. I was just trying to be nice with my GG, but I guess I can see how it'd be cocky sending it. It was an Endless and I just came in to dethrone him and leave xD



You joined Endless to dethrone a dude, left, and then put the cherry on top with a 'GG'? 

I give you credit for that.  



> It's not a matter of me saying people can't pick who they want, its a matter of them only picking the ones that allow for talentless ultimates and excessive stunlocking like Hidan, or with insane tracking like Kid Gaara. You can honestly say you don't get sick of seeing Pain/Hidan/Kid Gaara as supports to compensate for how bad they are otherwise? And Susano'o Sasuke is definitely not low-tier so I have no idea why you're defending the guy. If you have a pretty low-tier character like Konan then sure, you can compensate with overused supports, but if you already have a high tier like Susano'o Sasuke then whats your excuse?
> 
> Probably because they get tired of dealing with the OP supports that slow down gameplay. That 8 seconds Hidan is on screen is generally slow and uninteresting. But like I said, if you're using low tier like Konan then I'm fine with you using whatever set-up helps you compensate for a bad character. Hell, I need to compensate for TS TenTen by using Kurotsuchi as a support often.



Oh no, no. Don't get me wrong. When I said low-tier, I in no form meant Sasuke. I was talking low-tiers in general. I always use low tiers like PTS Temari, 3rd Hokage, Zabuza, etc. It's verrrry annoying when I'm facing these 9-year old kiddies online who get angry when they lose and blame it on the supports I use. I'm using a low-tier FFS, you're going to complain about my supports too?  (that's what I usually tell them). It's like everything is so freaking restricted in this game that anyone will complain about anything to downplay your skill as a player. What is the line between what is a fair and unfair support? Like, you have your own personal preference, but you consider Kurotsuchi be unfair?  Who told you that? Soon people are going to devolve themselves to just choose linear supports with a rasengan or chidori. Then they'll just complain about 'support spam' after that.



> And you can't tell me Danzo isn't strong even outside of Awakening. His start-up is fast, his jutsu is fast, his items are incredible, and unless you have a character with some speed he'll just catch you and wreck your face. His Awakening was just unfair and bolstered everything he already had.



Danzo is honestly just a decently mid-high-tier character (As in he's higher than a mid-tier excluding his awakening). His jutsu is generic, his grab is a little slow, his combos are medium-speed, and his aerial combo is just about 4 hits and hard to continue. The thing I like about him the most is his tilt, honestly. That's the best thing about his character.

Incredible items? 2 explosive tags, 2 defensive pills, 2 speed pills, and a sharingan eye that increases speed. His items are rather normal compared to the rest of the roster. What's unfair is his awakening, which I'm surprised CC2 thought it would be balanced to include. Everything about his awakening is jokingly unfair. Still, most people that choose Danzo pick him to spam, so they suck ass and don't realize his potential as a decent, well-rounded character. I was going to main him as a sort of "holding-you-by-the-balls" character, meaning I'll use him to play fairly, but if you're going to be an unfair douche, I'll fight fire with fire.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

A dude from Russia at the Saiyan Island forums confirms it's legit.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 11, 2013)

a tribute to Storm G, bye Generations, welcome Storm 3 :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rrNLKrDiEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> -snippy-



Had to retype this due to clearing history, so ..yeah >.>

Yeah I'm a dick, I just felt good about outlasting him until time ran out and didn't want it taken away from me so I bailed :3

Kurotsuchi's jutsu is ridiculously powerful if you know how to utilize it. The slowdown effect you get is three times better than the normal tag and leaves the opponent a sitting duck. I save her for a character that really needs the support, TS TenTen being the one. 

Danzo's grab is good enough imo. His items are great since he has something for every situation: pursuit, knockback, and defensive when things are getting tight. His Sharingan eye increases chakra btw, not speed. So in a way his set is perfectly balanced, whereas most characters sets are geared towards offense, defense, or supplementary playing. He's got an answer to everything. His tilt is okay to me, but a quick dash just leaves you open so its timing is essential to gaining the upper hand. To me, his combo start-up is really good, and even with Haku's decent combo startup I'm either equaling Danzo or getting hit with his faster. Makes direct clashes difficult. Danzo is just a huge tier higher than the rest of the roster, but Storm 3 may change that. I hope that Awakening jutsu evens the score on Awakenings like his, so normal characters have chances.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2013)

Father said:


> totally needs to be the theme for Madara's epic revelation. They probably wont use an anime theme in the game, and i have a feeling they will fuck it up in the anime itself, so i most definitely will be playing it on my Xbox for Madaras reveal cut scene. Xbox FTW >



That isn't bad. I would go with this one instead:

[YOUTUBE]tBZSzIXLNqY[/YOUTUBE]

And for any of his fights, likely the one against the 5 Kages this one could be it:

[YOUTUBE]b-tnVdzw8Ao[/YOUTUBE]



BlazingInferno said:


> Back cover of the Russian game?



Pretty neat.

And a wild Edo Madara appears there. 

Maybe he really will appear in this week's scan given how the Russian back cover spoils his involvement.



BlazingInferno said:


> Also this.



Looks like he might be in the game after all, good concept art in that case.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 11, 2013)

Why _wouldn't_ Danzo be in the game? Not only is he on the achievement icon for the Kage Summit boss battle, but his death is a huge turning point in Sasuke's characterization. That would be such an incredibly stupid thing to leave out.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Had to retype this due to clearing history, so ..yeah >.>
> 
> Yeah I'm a dick, I just felt good about outlasting him until time ran out and didn't want it taken away from me so I bailed :3
> 
> ...



Kurotsuchi's jutsu can also hit the enemy while they are downed...


Now you know one of my secrets....


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Kurotsuchi's jutsu can also hit the enemy while they are downed...
> 
> 
> Now you know one of my secrets....



So can Mei's and Gaara's. 

Now you know two of mine.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 11, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Why _wouldn't_ Danzo be in the game? Not only is he on the achievement icon for the Kage Summit boss battle, but his death is a huge turning point in Sasuke's characterization. That would be such an incredibly stupid thing to leave out.



Because as far as I remember we haven't seen yet any scan showing him, that is why. And I was wary about him being in a Boss battle despite the icon trophy. Plus I thought that a good moment to show him would've been in the 2nd trailer that covered the Kage Summit events, but nada was shown there. I just didn't want to jump the gun without 100% proof.

Overall I am glad he'll be in, it raises up the chances of a Sasuke vs Danzou Boss fight. And yes, his fate is part of Sasuke's development.

And I actually think that wouldn't be the most stupid thing to do concerning the playable characters in the game, but I am sure at this point everyone knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> So can Mei's and Gaara's.
> 
> Now you know two of mine.



I knew that as well 

Thats why Mei is one of my favorite characters in the game pek

Dat Lava, dat melee


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I knew that as well
> 
> Thats why Mei is one of my favorite characters in the game pek
> 
> Dat Lava, dat melee



I'm actually trying to use her and Gaara more. I hope their Awakening Jutsu's are good in Storm 3. (This is assuming Gaara's awakening won't count as a transformation)

But yo, no one knows what Zabuza's special tag does with the hands shaking?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 11, 2013)

G said:


> Shouldnt it be gold dust tsunami?



they made the card so both the 4th kaze kage and gaara can use it.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 11, 2013)

This game would be a day-one once Madara and Nagato are confirmed. 

Though to be honest, I'd buy this game just to end up hating on it.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> But yo, no one knows what Zabuza's special tag does with the hands shaking?



If your talking about his item a the bottom of his tool set, it's a team tag. Makes the team gauge fill up faster......


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Foxve said:


> If your talking about his item a the bottom of his tool set, it's a team tag. Makes the team gauge fill up faster......



...Huh. All right I'll need to try that out  thanks.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 11, 2013)

It's legit.

Click the top left cover picture and then click again.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's legit.
> 
> Click the top left cover picture and then click again.



It's no wonder Aeiou always ragged on you.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's no wonder Aeiou always ragged on you.



Elaborate, Clay-eating man.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

I posted that link in the last page. Now if you're asking about Aeiou getting on FoY, it's cuz he always spammed Aeiou in their online battles in Generations and spouted some kind of nonsense or something  and he has a habits of nitpicking/complaining about minor details in games and posting shit others already posted, but he hasn't been doing it until now. And you just reminded me, I need to get a new avatar


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 11, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's legit.
> 
> Click the top left cover picture and then click again.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

That cover art>>>>>>
Badass.


----------



## Vash (Feb 11, 2013)

For some reason I got it into my head that the demo would be coming out tomorrow. But nope, just checked, and it's the 19th. Fuck


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 11, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> a tribute to Storm G, bye Generations, welcome Storm 3 :
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rrNLKrDiEg[/YOUTUBE]



OMG the combos shown are just so AMAZING! Wow!!!! Such awesomeness!


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I posted that link in the last page. Now if you're asking about Aeiou getting on FoY, it's cuz he always spammed Aeiou in their online battles in Generations and spouted some kind of nonsense or something  and he has a habits of nitpicking/complaining about minor details in games and posting shit others already posted, but it he hasn't been doing it until now. And you just reminded me, I need to get a new avatar



Oooooh, okay. Was wondering what that insult was about xD

Still pissed the NA demo release date wasn't ..you know, revealed yet. Unless the EU demo is the NA demo too?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Kurotsuchi's jutsu is ridiculously powerful if you know how to utilize it. The slowdown effect you get is three times better than the normal tag and leaves the opponent a sitting duck. I save her for a character that really needs the support, TS TenTen being the one.
> 
> Danzo's grab is good enough imo. His items are great since he has something for every situation: pursuit, knockback, and defensive when things are getting tight. His Sharingan eye increases chakra btw, not speed. So in a way his set is perfectly balanced, whereas most characters sets are geared towards offense, defense, or supplementary playing. He's got an answer to everything. His tilt is okay to me, but a quick dash just leaves you open so its timing is essential to gaining the upper hand. To me, his combo start-up is really good, and even with Haku's decent combo startup I'm either equaling Danzo or getting hit with his faster. Makes direct clashes difficult. Danzo is just a huge tier higher than the rest of the roster, but Storm 3 may change that. I hope that Awakening jutsu evens the score on Awakenings like his, so normal characters have chances.



Really? I find Kurotsuchi's jutsu really easy to avoid. The sluggishness doesn't last long either. Also if your character has a speed pill, it's completely nullified (though this shouldn't really be mentioned due to item variation with each char). I saw people use her a lot when I got the game, but now, she's hardly used. And the people who do use her don't utilize her skill properly.

As for Danzo, I swear his sharingan adds speed. Last time I used it, I had the little foot icon under my health bar. His tilt is one of the best IMO because of its many uses. It throws many people off making them think it's your jutsu, so they block the first one and start dashing/moving, when unbeknownst to them, it has a second wave, which they always get hit by. If they call support they get hit by this instead. His grab on the other hand isn't _that_ fast. Haku's is much quicker, even though he has short range. His combos are also medium-speed. You're acting like he's as quick as PTS Neji/Tenten/Lee. Haku has faster moves than him. Also his aerial combo is dirt. But you're right. Danzo isn't any low-tier character. He can be considered high-tier, but he's not one of those piss-easy characters that take absolutely no skill to master whatsoever. Honestly, people only hate on him because 1. He has spammable jutsu and 2. His awakening. Everything else is justified as a normal character, including his items, which a lot of characters have a mixture of.



BlazingInferno said:


> I posted that link in the last page. Now if you're asking about Aeiou getting on FoY, it's cuz he always spammed Aeiou in their online battles in Generations and spouted some kind of nonsense or something  and he has a habits of nitpicking/complaining about minor details in games and posting shit others already posted, but it he hasn't been doing it until now. And you just reminded me, I need to get a new avatar



Well at least someone pays attention to my rants 

Playing Generations for more than 15 minutes can make a perfectly logical individual into a fuming, delirious, shit-spouting bastard, because the online "community" is so fucking pitiful it hurts mentally, physically, spiritually, sexually, and any other disposition you can think of. 

...Now by nitpicking/complaining, you're talking about FoY, right?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Really? I find Kurotsuchi's jutsu really easy to avoid. The sluggishness doesn't last long either. Also if your character has a speed pill, it's completely nullified (though this shouldn't really be mentioned due to item variation with each char). I saw people use her a lot when I got the game, but now, she's hardly used. And the people who do use her don't utilize her skill properly.
> 
> As for Danzo, I swear his sharingan adds speed. Last time I used it, I had the little foot icon under my health bar. His tilt is one of the best IMO because of its many uses. It throws many people off making them think it's your jutsu, so they block the first one and start dashing/moving, when unbeknownst to them, it has a second wave, which they always get hit by. If they call support they get hit by this instead. His grab on the other hand isn't _that_ fast. Haku's is much quicker, even though he has short range. His combos are also medium-speed. You're acting like he's as quick as PTS Neji/Tenten/Lee. Haku has faster moves than him. Also his aerial combo is dirt. But you're right. Danzo isn't any low-tier character. He can be considered high-tier, but he's not one of those piss-easy characters that take absolutely no skill to master whatsoever. Honestly, people only hate on him because 1. He has spammable jutsu and 2. His awakening. Everything else is justified as a normal character, including his items, which a lot of characters have a mixture of.
> 
> ...



But of course


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh snap did i miss the final Generations tournament? Damn it!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

No the tourney will commence if you guys want it.

Another question, when you guys play Generations, do you notice the game is glitched the fuck up? Seriously.. I'll be fighting and my char will randomly use ninja tools when my fingers were no where near the arrow pads. This has screwed me over in a lot of tournaments. Also when you sub Chiyo, you can't move for 2-3 seconds.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 11, 2013)

Well, there have been times where I'm guarding a combo, and get hurled halfway across the field, while still in guard position 

Might have something to do with being up against a wall, though


----------



## Vash (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No the tourney will commence if you guys want it.



Eh, I would take part but I haven't played in a while, besides like 3 ranked matches 2 weeks ago. Those matches were against beginners, but I still got my ass handed to me 

So yeah, I'm below amateur at the moment :/



Aeiou said:


> Also when you sub Chiyo, you can't move for 2-3 seconds.



This happens whenever I fight Chiyo. She's broken.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> No the tourney will commence if you guys want it.
> 
> Another question, when you guys play Generations, do you notice the game is glitched the fuck up? Seriously.. I'll be fighting and my char will randomly use ninja tools when my fingers were no where near the arrow pads. This has screwed me over in a lot of tournaments. Also when you sub Chiyo, you can't move for 2-3 seconds.


Chiyo's awakening is God Tier.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Feb 11, 2013)

> No the tourney will commence if you guys want it.



Oh, good. 

As for the glitch thing, _eh_. I haven't noticed much, though i haven't been playing the game for a while in order to see it.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Oooooh, okay. Was wondering what that insult was about xD
> 
> Still pissed the NA demo release date wasn't ..you know, revealed yet. Unless the EU demo is the NA demo too?



im more surprised then pissed. how does europe get it before united states of fucking america?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 11, 2013)

Jak said:


> Eh, I would take part but I haven't played in a while, besides like 3 ranked matches 2 weeks ago. Those matches were against beginners, but I still got my ass handed to me
> 
> So yeah, I'm below amateur at the moment :/
> 
> ...



Shouldn't matter. I'm sure we're all rusty here. I haven't played Generations in a bit (that shit raises my blood pressure), so you're not the only one.

As for Chiyo.. so it's not just me, right? I've only noticed this in Generations... Maybe they rushed that game and never dealt with the glitches.



Hydro Spiral said:


> Well, there have been times where I'm guarding a combo, and get hurled halfway across the field, while still in guard position
> 
> Might have something to do with being up against a wall, though



Yeah I've gotten those, but that only works in your benefit from getting away from the situation. All of the glitches I've experience have made the match detrimental and caused my demise.



Asakuna no Senju said:


> Oh, good.



Head on over to the tourney thread if you're interested


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 11, 2013)

A demo is coming out on the 19th?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 11, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> -And sometimes y-



Oh it is easy to avoid, I'm just saying its incredibly powerful if the word 'evasion' or 'tactical retreat' aren't in your mental dictionary. She's hella good though ..in fact out of the entire bunch of Kage Guards, Onoki's definitely has the best. Fu Yamanaka is a close second.

Shouldn't be hard to determine his tilt from his jutsu  I guess they don't practice enough. I guess our experiences have been different, as Haku either tied with Danzo in the hit or just lost, but it may just be a range issue since Haku is very range dependent but a very strong mid-range fighter. Problem is, Danzo can be too. I'm not comparing him to PTS speeds necessarily but as far as Shippuden era goes, his combo speed can be threatening if allowed to string. 

I only dislike him because I've never fought someone decent with them that didn't abuse Wind Release and Awakening, at least not that I can recall. I fought his Awakening head-on once, and it was a very epic battle. 



Valiere said:


> im more surprised then pissed. how does europe get it before united states of fucking america?



I don't get that either, especially since we're meant to get the game first. Japan got the Generations demo a month before Europe and NA did, and by the time we got it the release was two weeks away. So I guess CC2 doesn't give a darn about us this time around since they've yet to display the game in our region as far as I know.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 11, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I don't get that either, especially since we're meant to get the game first. Japan got the Generations demo a month before Europe and NA did, and by the time we got it the release was two weeks away. So I guess CC2 doesn't give a darn about us this time around since they've yet to display the game in our region as far as I know.



u think they still mad at us for bombing their hiroshima? maybe it got something to do with that. i dont see another reason


----------



## SaiST (Feb 12, 2013)

Japanese PSN account. Make one.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Valiere said:


> u think they still mad at us for bombing their hiroshima? maybe it got something to do with that. i dont see another reason



I don't know, it's rude of them for sure, we still have no announcements for our special DLC options and are stuck with a lousy Goku Outfit Naruto, this is pure bogus. 



SaiST said:


> Japanese PSN account. Make one.



Now Sai this may come as a shock to you, but not all of us have PS3's. Sucks since we get all the framerate issues CC2 is too lazy to address.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

I made a japanese account back when the generations demo came out, so I will be getting this demo on the 19th. Hopefully it keeps me as occupied until the game is actually out, like the Storm 2 demo did.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 12, 2013)

Based on the jins' (excluding Naruto, Gaara and Bee) moveset videos, here's how I'd rank them according to combos, jutsu and ougi:

- Combo -
1. Roushi
2. Yagura
3. Yugito
4. Han
5. Fuu

6. Utakata

- Jutsu -
1. Roushi
2. Yagura
3. Yugito
4. Fuu
5. Han

6. Utakata

- Ougi -
1. Roushi

2. Yagura
3. Yugito
4. Han
5. Fuu


6. Utakata


I'm sure you guys have a vague idea of who I would love to main and who I just don't give lilyfvcks about.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 12, 2013)

6th Place

6 Tails

Coincidence?


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2013)

I still think that Han's awesome


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 12, 2013)

So nobody commented on the supposed "leaked back cover art" for Storm 3 having a certain entity on it?  

Or am I just late to the party?


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 12, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> 6th Place
> 
> 6 Tails
> 
> Coincidence?



I guess not. 
I was never fond of his design, of his filler appearances in the anime and now, of his moveset in UNS3. Consistency at its best.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2013)

Han's jutsu is the only thing I don't like about him.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 12, 2013)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Han's jutsu is the only thing I don't like about him.



Yeah it's pretty shit. A steamy dynamic entry.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 12, 2013)

Valiere said:


> im more surprised then pissed. how does europe get it before united states of fucking america?



 Really, just really?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2013)

Valiere said:


> im more surprised then pissed. how does europe get it before united states of fucking america?


Why should it bother you? You guys get the game first, I think it's only fair we get our demo first.



cosmovsgoku said:


> So nobody commented on the supposed "leaked back cover art" for Storm 3 having a certain entity on it?
> 
> Or am I just late to the party?


You're late to the party.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm assuming they decided to use the 'Steam Dynamic Entry' as Han's jutsu because he used the technique , and it was the closest thing they could get from him as a jutsu.

Yes they could have been a little more creative, but oh well. His moveset is great though.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VziBntngHsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VziBntngHsU[/YOUTUBE]



I'd rep you so much for this, but I have to spread rep first


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2013)

Harlem Shake is everywhere


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Oh it is easy to avoid, I'm just saying its incredibly powerful if the word 'evasion' or 'tactical retreat' aren't in your mental dictionary. She's hella good though ..in fact out of the entire bunch of Kage Guards, Onoki's definitely has the best. Fu Yamanaka is a close second.
> 
> Shouldn't be hard to determine his tilt from his jutsu  I guess they don't practice enough. I guess our experiences have been different, as Haku either tied with Danzo in the hit or just lost, but it may just be a range issue since Haku is very range dependent but a very strong mid-range fighter. Problem is, Danzo can be too. I'm not comparing him to PTS speeds necessarily but as far as Shippuden era goes, his combo speed can be threatening if allowed to string.
> 
> ...



You're really having fun with editing my quote text, hm? 

And with Kurotsuchi, are you talking about her in terms of using her or fighting against her? If she's your support, I see no need to worry about the opponent's evasion/tactical retreat, that's what dashing is for . However if you're talking about fighting against Kurotsuchi... then I see what you're saying. Though again it depends on the player. If the player is one of those crazy blitzers who don't let you breathe, then you have something to worry about, though you have to realize that retreating shouldn't be one of your prime options, as that is what they'd expect you to do. I guess it's just our differing battle strategies. I also agree, Onoki has one of the best bodyguards of the bunch.

And in terms of Danzo, if you haven't tried him much already, you should really use him more often, just to see. He has a lot of decent tricks that people always fall for. It's not that they're uncommon or unfamiliar with them, it's just that in the heat of the moment it's not things they concentrate on (hence why the tilt trick works every now and then). Also, I main Haku, and use him much more than I have ever used Danzo, so I'll probably have to take your word for what you're saying about Danzo's combos and such.

Speaking of Haku... Does anyone know what those two orange tags he has do?  Looks like Zabuza and Haku have some weird ninja items.



Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VziBntngHsU[/YOUTUBE]



Lmao...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

It's no wonder why Gaara was the least used  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUMp1Z5S8XY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 12, 2013)

Is gaara taking up two slots ?


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Is gaara taking up two slots ?



Why would he?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

Hmm 


*Spoiler*: __ 





You'd think the one fingered nukite would be his ougi.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 12, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Is gaara taking up two slots ?



I think it would be the same as generations.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> It's no wonder why Gaara was the least used
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUMp1Z5S8XY[/YOUTUBE]


They just should give him Shukaku, canon or not, his awakening is awful.


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hmmmmm.......


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> -Maybe -



Fighting her. It can cost you precious seconds in the match staying nearby if she's been called out, leaving you unable to pursuit at a fast rate of speed. If you're slowed down already I know retreat is a dumb idea and you're better off trying to fight them as best as you can, but if you're not already slow then there's no shame in retreating to avoid that support. Using her is an entirely different story, and you're gonna want to dash to keep them in range of it. It's so powerful~

I'll see about using him more then. I've tended to go for the heavily underused characters lately like Mizukage and Gaara when practicing. It's just that there's not a ton of fun picking characters that have a lot going for them, I think it's funner to work a little harder.  

Haku's tags speeds up the recovery of substitution gauge, but if you use a sub as it recovers, it stops again. so it's best used if you're down to one sub gauge or none at all. 



Gaiash said:


> Why should it bother you? You guys get the game first, I think it's only fair we get our demo first.



This isn't Generations where we got the release two weeks before EU, this is Storm 3 where we only get it three days ahead of time. Not much of a wait in comparison, especially since so far you guys have the exclusive DLC and events in your region while NA hasn't gotten shit just yet. 

Now I don't agree with how Val worded his sentence, but it is kind of bullshit how we have nothing more than a release date, whereas you guys get exclusive DLC, a chance to play the demo early at their events, and a demo release date given period. I'd rather have all of that and only have to wait three extra days instead of merely getting it three days early with nothing exclusive. If we got it two weeks ahead of you, I wouldn't care, but a three day gap doesn't mean shit.

EDIT - And Gaara can't instant Awaken? God damn it man that's tragic. At least his jutsu may help counter the giants ...but still, its really disappointing he can't awaken instantly. It would've put his character back in the tier lists somewhere.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 12, 2013)

i don't really care about the release date, but i am pretty pissed that europe gets that DLC and we don't  What's the difference between EU and US for DLC?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

We didn't hear anything about the DLC and US like I thought we would after Europe, a shame.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Fighting her. It can cost you precious seconds in the match staying nearby if she's been called out, leaving you unable to pursuit at a fast rate of speed. If you're slowed down already I know retreat is a dumb idea and you're better off trying to fight them as best as you can, but if you're not already slow then there's no shame in retreating to avoid that support. Using her is an entirely different story, and you're gonna want to dash to keep them in range of it. It's so powerful~



Hmm, again, I'll have to try her out and see what all the quabubble is about.  Good to broaden one's horizons, I always say. But then again that begs the question: do people consider her unfair or 'foul' as support? I'm trying to stay away from that thing all together.



> I'll see about using him more then. I've tended to go for the heavily underused characters lately like Mizukage and Gaara when practicing. It's just that there's not a ton of fun picking characters that have a lot going for them, I think it's funner to work a little harder.



Yeah, it's like I said, I only use him as a "I got your balls by the hand" type of thing. I always choose the low-tier or extremely underused characters because I like a challenge. But whenever I stick by this motto and face someone who chooses Itachi, or Onoki with Pein/Hidan as supports, it tends to really piss me off. Especially in tournaments where one person invites 5-6 of their friends with headsets and they all choose these OP characters and then there's me who chooses an extremely low-tier char, and they manage to win against me with an hp difference of about 2%, and then they're all shouting and spouting that I suck or I got owned, when they have no fecking skill themselves with their OP chars, and if I was choosing the same tiers as them I would tear them a third asshole, and even if I do win against them they'll just terminate the tournament at the end when I'm about to win. Yeah it really annoys me. So I decided I need that one character you can play fairly as, but at the same time you can equal their bullshit when you feel like it. 



> Haku's tags speeds up the recovery of substitution gauge, but if you use a sub as it recovers, it stops again. so it's best used if you're down to one sub gauge or none at all.



Is that so? Well, you learn something new everyday.. That's pretty useful. I'll be sure to put that to good use from now on. Many thanks. 

Question: I know people consider PTS Gaara with the heat-sensing sand missiles as an unfair or OP character. Do they feel the same way about PTS Evil Gaara? I was thinking about maining him.



> This isn't Generations where we got the release two weeks before EU, this is Storm 3 where we only get it three days ahead of time. Not much of a wait in comparison, especially since so far you guys have the exclusive DLC and events in your region while NA hasn't gotten shit just yet.
> 
> Now I don't agree with how Val worded his sentence, but it is kind of bullshit how we have nothing more than a release date, whereas you guys get exclusive DLC, a chance to play the demo early at their events, and a demo release date given period. I'd rather have all of that and only have to wait three extra days instead of merely getting it three days early with nothing exclusive. If we got it two weeks ahead of you, I wouldn't care, but a three day gap doesn't mean shit.



​


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Those 3 days will be hell for EU.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Those 3 days will be hell for EU.



Take your three days. I'll be having fun with Bikini Tsunade :ho


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Take your three days. I'll be having fun with Bikini Tsunade :ho



Take your Bikini Tsunade. I'll be having.. fun...with.. Goku.. Naruto.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> -Vowels, vowels errywere-



Foul? Eh, probably not, people might get annoyed but considering what she does its understandable. She's not an air Pain jutsu so I think I'd rather deal with Kurotsuchi than Pain.

People can't handle losing. I'd only terminate if a spammer was about to win personally. 

No problem

-bows-  If only you had an Xbox =/  



GunX2 said:


> Those 3 days will be hell for EU.



They'll have the demo to keep them warm.Meanwhile NA will be shivering without a blanket.


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Take your Bikini Tsunade. I'll be having.. fun...with.. Goku.. Naruto.



Tbh i dont give a shit about the dlc costumes.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> - can't think of anything to say bout your name -



Same here, but these fools terminate whenever they lose even in the most fair matches. Same goes for contestants who've lost. Some people don't notice, but by the time the tournament gets to the finals, the only ones present in that tournament are the two finalists. Ever notice that a full tournament where everyone has a headset begins to grow more and more quiet as the tourney proceeds?

Yeah, I'd love to spar with you in battle. You sound like one of those honourable, but skillful players. It just wasn't meant to be 



G said:


> Tbh i dont give a shit about the dlc costumes.



Same here, just making a point about how CC2 ain't giving us no love


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Question: I know people consider PTS Gaara with the heat-sensing sand missiles as an unfair or OP character. Do they feel the same way about PTS Evil Gaara? I was thinking about maining him.



LMAO, they better not, his jutsu is talentless unlike his redeemed version. I think no one should complain considering that Gaara takes more skill than the other. Better make use of that tilt a lot.



Aeiou said:


> Same here, but these fools terminate whenever they lose even in the most fair matches. Same goes for contestants who've lost. Some people don't notice, but by the time the tournament gets to the finals, the only ones present in that tournament are the two finalists. Ever notice that a full tournament where everyone has a headset begins to grow more and more quiet as the tourney proceeds?
> 
> Yeah, I'd love to spar with you in battle. You sound like one of those honourable, but skillful players. It just wasn't meant to be



Then they're butthurt and garbage. If you lose legitimately and still ragequit because of it, then you're just sour you lost. At least have the decency to let the guy who played fairly have a shot at winning. Sorry that happened to you, but the butthurt is common in the NUNS community. 

Aww, you too sport. If only PS3's weren't over 200 dollars and the next gen wasn't so close. Let's cross fingers for a Storm 4 in next Gen, including every fight and everyone in the rosters.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyone else hoping for timed matches to be optional this time around? I hate timeout wins. I don't consider it a win even if i were to win that way. I also think their should be some kind of penalty if you keep running away from your opponent for like 7 sec's.


Don't even get me started on the blitzing.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> LMAO, they better not, his jutsu is *talentless *unlike his redeemed version. I think no one should complain considering that Gaara takes more skill than the other. Better make use of that tilt a lot.



Talentless as in you don't need talent to use it? 

And that's good. He's a good character, other  than the crap people say about him. All it takes is one foul move to ruin a whole char. And lol @ the tilt comment. You already know, hm? 



> Aww, you too sport. If only PS3's weren't over 200 dollars and the next gen wasn't so close. Let's cross fingers for a Storm 4 in next Gen, including every fight and everyone in the rosters.



Agreed. Here's to that 



Foxve said:


> Anyone else hoping for timed matches to be optional this time around? I hate timeout wins. I don't consider it a win even if i were to win that way. I also think their should be some kind of penalty if you keep running away from your opponent for like 7 sec's.
> 
> 
> Don't even get me started on the blitzing.



Yeah that sounds like a good idea. We should get a fight-to-the-death option rather than players being a pussy and running away. Now obviously that option comes with its own problems.. such as fight delay (imagine 2 people absent from the game during a tournament, or Endless). Don't forget the common douchebag being a troll and running away for several minutes, just for the hell of it. But I do believe such an option would be beneficial in terms of isolating foul play.

And blitzing is a strategy! Remember?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Talentless as in you don't need talent to use it?
> 
> And that's good. He's a good character, other  than the crap people say about him. All it takes is one foul move to ruin a whole char. And lol @ the tilt comment. You already know, hm?



Yeah, certain jutsu are situational and take the users own intellect to determine when it would be best to attempt usage, whereas some like Pain merely take an instant to use and have minimal repercussions from using it. Evil Gaara's jutsu has poor speed and tracking, and leaves him open for counterattack quite easily. Some characters carry too much risk and jutsu is best not used at all, Evil Gaara being that guy, unless you can compensate with a support.

Yeah his tilt is bullshit lmao. "Oh man I'm gonna sub and-- the fuck is THIS BRO?" fucking locked in his tilt from BEHIND.


----------



## G (Feb 12, 2013)

I once played a tournament with my friend, we got into the final match.
So we just jumped around the stage doing nothing.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 12, 2013)

I personally have zero comebacks for the blitzer that doesn't even let you breathe (aka won't let you get away, recover chakra, tries to break your sheild, or doesn't let your subs get back up (they ambush the shit outta you both by blitzing and supports before it fully reloads)). Especially, when they use supports like onooki. I have a hard time fighting these people who usually force me to spam grabs or jutsu due to the game's damn glitches every time i try to keep up.....


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

I lost five rank matches in a row last night, that shit pissed me off 
It happens rarely but still...


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I lost five rank matches in a row last night, that shit pissed me off
> It happens rarely but still...



Its because you lack hatred.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 12, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Its because you lack hatred.



You're actually right


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

I was just playing the Intermediate Survival against Team 8 in Generations and fucking Kiba keeps kicking my ass


----------



## Walkway (Feb 12, 2013)

Wasn't there a scan of Shukaku fighting the Two Tails? I always figured that meant there would be some form of Gaara that could turn into it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I was just playing the Intermediate Survival against Team 8 in Generations and fucking Kiba keeps kicking my ass



Who were you using?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 12, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Wasn't there a scan of Shukaku fighting the Two Tails? I always figured that meant there would be some form of Gaara that could turn into it.



Where o.O ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 12, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Wasn't there a scan of Shukaku fighting the Two Tails? I always figured that meant there would be some form of Gaara that could turn into it.


 
I believe that was Saiken (Rokubi) that was fighting Matatabi (Nibi) 



SoleAccord said:


> Who were you using?



Sage Naruto, Masked Man and Kabutomaru


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Sage Naruto, Masked Man and Kabutomaru



...You've got no excuse then. Bar Kabutomaru you have two powerful characters on your side. 

Be shamed, Clay-eating man, be shamed >:3


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol the Shukaku never gets any love


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Yeah, certain jutsu are situational and take the users own intellect to determine when it would be best to attempt usage, whereas some like Pain merely take an instant to use and have minimal repercussions from using it. Evil Gaara's jutsu has poor speed and tracking, and leaves him open for counterattack quite easily. Some characters carry too much risk and jutsu is best not used at all, Evil Gaara being that guy, unless you can compensate with a support.
> 
> Yeah his tilt is bullshit lmao. "Oh man I'm gonna sub and-- the fuck is THIS BRO?" fucking locked in his tilt from BEHIND.



Surely though that takes a lot of talent to use then, right? Iunno, the phrase of the word threw me off.  But yeah, I get what you're saying. I really like him though because his jutsu is hard to use, but when you manage to snag them you get that cool sand coffin cinema (I love doing that as a match finisher).

And yeah, another reason of his use is to fight off those blitzers. I love his tilt  Haku's tilt is utterly useless.



Foxve said:


> I personally have zero comebacks for the blitzer that doesn't even let you breathe (aka won't let you get away, recover chakra, tries to break your sheild, or doesn't let your subs get back up (they ambush the shit outta you both by blitzing and supports before it fully reloads)). Especially, when they use supports like onooki. I have a hard time fighting these people who usually force me to spam grabs or jutsu due to the game's damn glitches every time i try to keep up.....



It's all part of the ball game in Generations now, meng. We've passed the age of Storm 2 where we grab/jutsu rape to win. Now it's combos. And to administer combos effectively, one must blitz. Learn the way of the blitz. Accept the way of the blitz... And then the blitz will lend you its power. If you blitz back, you will put them on the pressure spot rather than yourself.  I learned that the hard way from Noctis, that fucker.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 12, 2013)

Alright that settles that. I'm done posting on SI, the mods are full of shit and the people there are dickheads. So what you guys talking about ?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2013)

Even though it was already posted, here is again a complete video showing "War Naruto"'s moveset (or Naruto "KCM2"'s moveset as the video's title is):

[YOUTUBE]ZLJ-j8nnQh8[/YOUTUBE]



BlazingInferno said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe his Ougi will consists of him attacking his opponent with all his fingers nukite. You know, first with his 4 fingered nukite, then 3 and 2 and so until he just has 1 left remaining. That's my hunch.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome vid. Games going to be way better than its predecessors.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 12, 2013)

Seriously, I can't wait for this game to arrive. I just dreamt of playing with Bashosen Tenten a few nights ago. This is madness. I'm wondering if the Asian version comes together with the USA version, or if we in Singapore are even getting the US version on 5 March as well. AHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Considering we're getting close now, I wonder if there will be one more reveal.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Surely though that takes a lot of talent to use then, right? Iunno, the phrase of the word threw me off.  But yeah, I get what you're saying. I really like him though because his jutsu is hard to use, but when you manage to snag them you get that cool sand coffin cinema (I love doing that as a match finisher).



I was defending the use of Evil Gaara, so yes, his non-sand shower version would take immense skill to master. Get the start-up figured out so you know the proper distance its viable in!



Red Raptor said:


> Seriously, I can't wait for this game to arrive. I just dreamt of playing with Bashosen Tenten a few nights ago. This is madness. I'm wondering if the Asian version comes together with the USA version, or if we in Singapore are even getting the US version on 5 March as well. AHHHHHH!!!!!!



You better pray her Bashosen jutsu can make the Awakening worth going into. She's difficult enough to master even with supports and its all too tempting to abuse her jutsu to even the score. I pray they give her a massive AoE to compensate for the fact long range combos are easily beaten.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Considering we're getting close now, I wonder if there will be one more reveal.



There should be IMO a few left. We still need:

-Itachi

-Nagato

-Madara (the most hinted recently)

-War Tobi

And that's without counting Sage Kabuto. Or even independently KCM Naruto.

But those four I listed above should be revealed as of now before the demo is shown.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 12, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> There should be IMO a few left. We still need:
> 
> -Itachi
> 
> ...


I believe all of these will be in and if they are there to round out our roster then I'll be very happy.

Please tell me that's the Raikage's jutsu and not ougi...


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I was defending the use of Evil Gaara, so yes, his non-sand shower version would take immense skill to master. Get the start-up figured out so you know the proper distance its viable in!
> 
> 
> 
> You better pray her Bashosen jutsu can make the Awakening worth going into. She's difficult enough to master even with supports and its all too tempting to abuse her jutsu to even the score. I pray they give her a massive AoE to compensate for the fact long range combos are easily beaten.



Yeah actually I'm quite worried about this. Wondering if the Bashosen is only an Awakening jutsu, or if she's going to have an entirely different move set with the fan. Then again, we don't really know if she'll remain a ranged character, cuz apart from the similar ougi and the picture of her wielding the Bashosen shown, there's no indication that she's using the giant scroll still. Her character art shows her holding on to the two smaller scrolls she's wielding in the war arc, so I'm not even certain if we're getting the PTS version or TS version of Tenten.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Yeah actually I'm quite worried about this. Wondering if the Bashosen is only an Awakening jutsu, or if she's going to have an entirely different move set with the fan. Then again, we don't really know if she'll remain a ranged character, cuz apart from the similar ougi and the picture of her wielding the Bashosen shown, there's no indication that she's using the giant scroll still. Her character art shows her holding on to the two smaller scrolls she's wielding in the war arc, so I'm not even certain if we're getting the PTS version or TS version of Tenten.



Ooooh my god let her have some melee capability like PTS TenTen, I'm dying for it. She doesn't even need to have her attacks be fast, just don't have her hit and then pause, let it come naturally..>.< I hope for the best, I really do, but they haven't updated any characters so far, hell still no Byakugou for Tsunade, so why should we expect anything good for TenTen, Shino, even Temari now?

We can only hope I guess, but I'm tired of hoping, I want to see the Awakened Konoha 11 in action =/


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

If they haven't shown them yet, I fear the worst.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> If they haven't shown them yet, I fear the worst.



Recycled garbage here we come =/ at least the special Awakening jutsu's could be beneficial ..and with the bonus of Awakening at any time you want, perhaps this could be okay for Konoha 11 users in the long run. 

I hope.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

Hopefully they give them good jutsu then. I know we can guess at Tenten and Chouji, but characters like Lee or Kiba, what will they possibly give them?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hopefully they give them good jutsu then. I know we can guess at Tenten and Chouji, but characters like Lee or Kiba, what will they possibly give them?



Maybe Akamaru can 'mark' the opponent and stun them ..but that'd just make him more OP than ever. Lee may just have a generic physical attack, but considering he can get behind the opponent constantly I don't think he really needs more.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

Supposedly there is a war Gaara that hasn't been shown in any of the demos. If this is true, hopefully he has a different moveset  and a better awakening than regular Gaara. 

It's bad enough that it looks like Gaara's dad is just a golden rip-off of Gaara himself (looking at his jutsu). I saw it coming, but I was really hoping for better.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Random said:


> Supposedly there is a war Gaara that hasn't been shown in any of the demos. If this is true, hopefully he has a *different moveset*  and a better awakening than regular Gaara.



Hahahahahaaaaa I'm not betting on the bold =/ Awakening however, is feasible, since his mother behind him could count as a large Awakening in place of Shukkaku.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hahahahahaaaaa I'm not betting on the bold =/ Awakening however, is feasible, since his mother behind him could count as a large Awakening in place of Shukkaku.



Yea, CC2 has pretty much crushed all my hopes when it comes to old characters getting updated.

His mother is only a defense mechanism though, I can't see her being his awakening, though anything new would make me happy.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Random said:


> Yea, CC2 has pretty much crushed all my hopes when it comes to old characters getting updated.
> 
> His mother is only a defense mechanism though, I can't see her being his awakening, though anything new would make me happy.



Well the Shukkaku arms aren't a legitimate Awakening anymore either since he lost it, so Kage Summit Gaara was a pointless edition. His mother being the Awakening for the real War Gaara makes perfect sense and can bolster his attacks as much as his mother did.


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Well the Shukkaku arms aren't a legitimate Awakening anymore either since he lost it, so Kage Summit Gaara was a pointless edition. His mother being the Awakening for the real War Gaara makes perfect sense and can bolster his attacks as much as his mother did.



Those aren't Shukkaku arms, those are regular sand arms. He can easily do that without the help of Shukkaku.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 12, 2013)

He could still use something new, I do like mother idea.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 12, 2013)

Random said:


> Those aren't Shukkaku arms, those are regular sand arms. He can easily do that without the help of Shukkaku.



They were modeled after Shukkaku's arms, we've seen them in part 2.

Do you have a panel proving he still had them after he was resurrected by Chiyo? I'd like to see it.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 12, 2013)

You know.. I'm really going to miss the PTS characters considering they're being excluded in Storm 3. Most of my mains were low-tier PTS characters...  Glad Edo Haku will be in Storm 3 though.



Random said:


> Those aren't Shukkaku arms, those are regular sand arms. He can easily do that without the help of Shukkaku.



Actually, Gaara has only used those arms when Shukaku was his bijuu. We've never seen Gaara using those Shukaku arms after his extraction. The guy needs a serious update...


----------



## Random (Feb 12, 2013)

I have no actual proof that Gaara can still use the sand arms, but I simply don't see why he couldn't. He didn't lose any of his other abilities when he lost Shukkaku. Shukkaku was supposedly the reason why Gaara could manipulate sand (at least sand that wasn't in his gourd) but he can still manipulate sand just fine and use it in ways that are probably harder than simply molding the sand into the shape of an arm.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Actually, Gaara has only used those arms when Shukaku was his bijuu. We've never seen Gaara using those Shukaku arms after his extraction. The guy needs a serious update...



As I thought, thank you. Random, you're misunderstanding Shukkaku's arms from merely sand arms.

And I'll miss some of the PTS characters as well, they were generally very much superior to their TS counterparts, minus a few exceptions.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> As I thought, thank you. Random, you're misunderstanding Shukkaku's arms from merely sand arms.



The arms he uses in his awakening aren't Shukkaku's arms though. Shukkaku's arms look totally different. Those are legitimately just sand arms. Now whether it's a canon ability, I don't know, but it's better than having the same moveset while glowing.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Random said:


> I have no actual proof that Gaara can still use the sand arms, but I simply don't see why he couldn't. He didn't lose any of his other abilities when he lost Shukkaku. Shukkaku was supposedly the reason why Gaara could manipulate sand (at least sand that wasn't in his gourd) but he can still manipulate sand just fine and use it in ways that are probably harder than simply molding the sand into the shape of an arm.



Well, think of it as Shukaku lending him chakra to do such a thing, or a sand-version of an "Ichibi Sand Shroud" in the shape of sand arms. Losing the Shukaku meant losing Shukaku's influence to do this sort of thing. Also about the sand control thing, you're right. I smell retcon. 



SoleAccord said:


> And I'll miss some of the PTS characters as well, they were generally very much superior to their TS counterparts, minus a few exceptions.



Yeah. I wish I got in on the action a little earlier in the game's release. I only started getting into these PTS characters recently (except for Haku). Oh well. Out with the new, in with the copy/paste.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah. I wish I got in on the action a little earlier in the game's release. I only started getting into these PTS characters recently (except for Haku). Oh well. Out with the new, in with the copy/paste.



The copy/paste that's being hidden behind the 'new'.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 620's Spoilers_ 



So who is excited to have another flashback Boss battle in the next Storm game but in this case based on the VotE fight? 




C'mon, gives us an awesome scan this week CC2! 



Jaruka said:


> I believe all of these will be in and if they are there to round out our roster then I'll be very happy.
> 
> Please tell me that's the Raikage's jutsu and not ougi...



Good to know I'm not the only one here hoping we get all of those. 

The 3rd Raikage's jutsu seems to be  I only speculated that his Ougi could be a series of hits all going from 4 fingers to his last one.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _Chapter 620's Spoilers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully they'll do the fight justice if it's epic in the manga.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hopefully they'll do the fight justice if it's epic in the manga.



I have a good feeling they will. Just look at the Hiruzen vs Kyuubi fight we have in the game. It was completely off-panel in the manga & anime, yet CC2 decided to go all-out with it here.

In any case, now we have something exciting too look forward in the next Storm installment in this very early stage.


----------



## Hohohaha (Feb 13, 2013)

Same thread for generations last year around this time, jesus time passes so fast it seems like things were just starting yesterday


----------



## harurisu (Feb 13, 2013)

Storm 3 scan confirmed, should leak soon.


----------



## UchihaSasukeSama (Feb 13, 2013)

Harurisu from SI? 

On topic: Yeah, I hope it leaks soon.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

New scan soon.
According to HystericalGamez it's Rinnegan Tobi in Free Battle!


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 13, 2013)

Scan is about Tobi, (*maybe* Itachi & Nagato as well)


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Ooooh my god let her have some melee capability like PTS TenTen, I'm dying for it. She doesn't even need to have her attacks be fast, just don't have her hit and then pause, let it come naturally..>.< I hope for the best, I really do, but they haven't updated any characters so far, hell still no Byakugou for Tsunade, so why should we expect anything good for TenTen, Shino, even Temari now?
> 
> We can only hope I guess, but I'm tired of hoping, I want to see the Awakened Konoha 11 in action =/[/QUOTE
> 
> It's actually a miracle that they even bothered to let Tenten use the Bashosen since they didn't even update Ino (based on what we've seen so far) and she's been pretty badass the whole war arc. I'm just hoping CC2 Does take into account Tenten's smaller scrolls cuz it's gonna be weird that she has the same Ougi using the giant scroll without using the smaller scrolls at all in her moves when her character art shows them and they are in her holster of her war outfit. It'll be pretty cool if she has both range and melee move sets, with her war arc outfit move set being her PTS Tenten version and her Storm 2 outfit being her regular range version. It's quite suspicious that in the release of the K11 pictures she only had three pictures with no sign of her combos, and they only teased us with the Bashosen, so I guess we will have to see. OMG 20 days


----------



## harurisu (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 13, 2013)

............


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 13, 2013)

About damn time they confirmed them. Looks like Madara is the trump card.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

HOLY SHOT!


----------



## Vash (Feb 13, 2013)

harurisu said:


> .


----------



## Jaga (Feb 13, 2013)

NEW SCAN!!!! 

i am sooo maining edo itachi!!!! damn that guy looks freaking beast!!! BEASSST!!!!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

Now we're talking. 
Now where's my time machine...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 13, 2013)

for storm 4 these guys should learn to incorporate every persons jutsu per character. looking at madara and harashima, all these jutsus in combos pale in comparison to what they are capable of


----------



## Si Style (Feb 13, 2013)

He's also fighting Naruto - Hint that this game ends at the mask reveal?

I can see Tobi's mask falling off and revealing his face but NOT revealing his name and then the screen goes black and white and CC2 paste "Too be continued" across the screen - credits role.

So...say UNS4 end the franchise and this is it;


*Spoiler*: __ 



Juubii boss battle, Edo Hokage arrive, Naruto vs Sasuke, Revelation, See Naruto a few years in the future




CC2 have covered everyone important/necessary in terms of character models except maybe 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sage of the 6 paths


 so all they'll have to do is update people accordingly? (I am making assumptions like 1st Hokage, Madara being playable).
This makes me think UNS4 finishes the story and will spend their character time on people like the Kage guards, Anko, Scorch dude/Blast dude and Sound 4 being playable.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!!!


----------



## Iruel (Feb 13, 2013)

and in the scan, its HEALTHY Nagato using Asura hand canon as an OUGI, so the entire character is healthy Nagato, not white haired and then red head awakening, like everyone was fearing. 

Fire Tornado for Obito's jutsu, and Itachi gets Magatama Susanoo as Ougi.


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok im not a fan of those characters but THIS IS EPIC!!!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Finally, I'm sold.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HOLY SHOT!



dat scan


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2013)

Amazing news


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Nagato's Ougi looks bawssss.

Tobi's Flame Jutsu looks like its going to be a pain in the ass to dodge lol


----------



## -JT- (Feb 13, 2013)

I don't see what all the hullabaloo is about.


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

Today is a marvelous day.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I don't see what all the hullabaloo is about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



                  .


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I don't see what all the hullabaloo is about.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



35 secs of my life i will never get back!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2013)

I fucking told you that Nagato was coming 4 days ago, Matsuyama told me so.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 13, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I fucking told you that Nagato was coming 4 days ago, *Matsuyama told me so*.



Arr?tes de faire ton malin, toi. 



Dat Edo Itachi. Dat Edo Nagato (I'm glad he isn't only an awakening in that form). Dat War Mask Obi... Tobi. 

My reaction:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Well, I wanted it be crippled Nagato so he'd actually have an awakening that'd change him, what will his awakening be now since he doesn't really transform?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well, I wanted it be crippled Nagato so he'd actually have an awakening that'd change him, what will his awakening be now since he doesn't really transform?



Six Paths Mode?


----------



## Pein (Feb 13, 2013)

why not chibaku tensei!? goddamn, someone needs that move either pain or nagato. CT shits all over asura cannon.

Still hyped though, I'm gonna main Itachi and Nagato, Sakura swimsuit over everyone thugh.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2013)

What if that canon is his awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Six Paths Mode?


That'd be neat, like multiple paths as his combos or something and CT as his jutsu.  He just needs _something_, if he gets a generic power-up like other characters I'm going to choke someone. 

Still maining his regardless.


----------



## Pein (Feb 13, 2013)

Scizor said:


> What if that canon is his awakening



I can only hope.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaga said:


> NEW SCAN!!!!
> 
> i am sooo maining edo itachi!!!! damn that guy looks freaking beast!!! BEASSST!!!!



Hell yes! 



Looks like Rin'negan masked Tobi is gonna use more Katon attacks this time. I think that fire jutsu that he is doing there is something CC2 has improvised since his only known Katon so far to the date is the  And he's figthing KCM Naruto too. 

Yasaka's Magatama must be Itachi's jutsu in this case. Already counting on Izanami being his Ougi in some way.

And dat red-haired Nagato  So glad they confirmed him playable in his prime, healthy self. I think the Asura canon will be his jutsu while Chibaku Tensei his Ougi.

Wonder why they are still showing ("War") Naruto in these scans though.

Well then, now we just need Madara's confirmation. Unless CC2 surprises us and gives us Sage Kabuto too...



Skywalker said:


> Well, I wanted it be crippled Nagato so he'd actually have an awakening that'd change him, what will his awakening be now since he doesn't really transform?



Mah sig maybe?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Mah sig maybe?


That's what I was thinking, that'd be pretty boss.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Interreresssting...



Yagami1211 said:


> I fucking told you that Nagato was coming 4 days ago, Matsuyama told me so.



Lmao. Everyone's cheering about the new character while there's that one guy angry at them because he told them that before. 



Skywalker said:


> Well, I wanted it be crippled Nagato so he'd actually have an awakening that'd change him, what will his awakening be now since he doesn't really transform?



Yeah that would actually be a good idea. Like Tekken 3's Dr. Boskonovitch. He was an awesome character and very hard opponent to beat even though he was crippled. If Nagato was the same the game would have more depth.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2013)

Glad to see Tobi will be getting a new character slot and that Nagato will have his red hair right away (though an old man Nagato alternate costume could be nice). It looks like we're approaching the end of the character reveals.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Glad to see Tobi will be getting a new character slot and that Nagato will have his red hair right away (though an old man Nagato alternate costume could be nice). It looks like we're approaching the end of the character reveals.



The last charchter scan will probally be SM Kabuto/ M.Uchiha

I also hope they add Dodai.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's Muu Muu.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> The last charchter scan will probally be SM Kabuto/ M.Uchiha
> 
> I also hope they add Dodai.


Madara is inevitable. Kabuto's Sage Mode awakening would be a good option to have by his side, if the game makes it to that fight. If not and the Kushina rumour is true she could be there instead.


----------



## G (Feb 13, 2013)

GunX2 said:


> Nagato's Ougi looks bawssss.
> 
> Tobi's Flame Jutsu looks like its going to be a pain in the ass to dodge lol



Op as hell....


----------



## Walkway (Feb 13, 2013)

Ahh, I can rest easy now knowing red haired Nagato is confirmed...

Wait, how is he going to move around the map!?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Ahh, I can rest easy now knowing red haired Nagato is confirmed...
> 
> Wait, how is he going to move around the map!?



Like every other character? Red-haired Nagato could move, the older crippled one couldn't move well on his own.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Ahh, I can rest easy now knowing red haired Nagato is confirmed...
> 
> Wait, how is he going to move around the map!?


He _can_ levitate.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 13, 2013)

Is that Tobi attack not his Ougi then? Jesus Christ...

Also, here's hoping Edo Itachi works like Sasuke with the partial Susano'o attacks!


----------



## Walkway (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Like every other character? Red-haired Nagato could move, the older crippled one couldn't move well on his own.



He stood in the same place for the entire battle in the manga. He never moved once.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HOLY SHOT!



sweet Rinnegan Obito,Edo Itachi and Nagato confirmed now we need Madara.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Walkway said:


> He stood in the same place for the entire battle in the manga. He never moved once.



Well when you counter everything, why move?  no but I see what you're saying. They'll balance him out and give him a ninja move animation for sure.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Interreresssting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not angry, at all. Means the dude didn't told me BS.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

dat edo itachi & nagato


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 13, 2013)

What if Nagato's Awakening is going back to his cripple self and to fight from on top of his pterodactyl while also summoning his cerberus? 

Its kinda funny thinking about it. 



Gaiash said:


> Glad to see Tobi will be getting a new character slot and that Nagato will have his red hair right away (though an old man Nagato alternate costume could be nice). It looks like we're approaching the end of the character reveals.



Yeah, we truly are. Only a few more reveals to be make are left. Madara's a given and should be up next.

Sage Mode Kabuto would be a good treat. But I would enjoy it much more if he was playable as red-haired Nagato is in that scan and not, well, his white-haired crippled self. Not an instant Awakening but it's own available character, more since it took Kabuto a whole chapter to enter Sage Mode in the fight vs the Uchiha bros. It isn't that instantaneous as KCM is for the new Naruto character we have in the game.

In terms of "relevant" characters left, I would argue that we should get Madara (obvious), Sage Kabuto (sweet surprise) and finally, and also kinda "duh" from my end, a separate KCM Naruto character. ()

And Kitsuchi too since he's a General from the 5 divisions. Though maybe the reason why he isn't confirm is because he didn't engage any Edo personally in the war. I mean, Kakashi took on Zabuza (and then the Swordsmen but Zabuza was the first priority), Darui went for the KinGin bros, Mifune fought Hanzou and Gaara took care of his father. Kitsuchi was just fighting White Zetsus.

Or maybe it's a given he'll be in and there's no use in showing him like Danzou...then again, no scan either for Edo Kimimaro. Or Edo Chiyo.



BlazingInferno said:


> Here's Muu Muu.



He floats just like Oonoki does.

Could his Ougi have to do with his invisibility jutsu?

Or it could be that he first  and then attacks you in a "sneak-behind you" way. Probably will involve Jinton too.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 13, 2013)

^ Imagine if Nagato's awakening was jumping onto that bird of his and move away from the fight, and you got to fight as Cerberus. Ougi would be firebreathing, UJ would be a combined attack of the chameleon, the dog and the bird, with Nagato laying the finishing strike. It's "kunai" attacks would be Nagato using small versions of CT to bomb the opponent with from his spectator place. One can dream...

I'm unsure if Edo Nagato will use that cannon of his as an Ougi or in a combo. Specially since ST always was the move of his favored Path.

And Edo Madara (as playable, and not just a boss) and Sage Mode Kabuto (likewise).. I don't dare to hope for the both of them, along with all the characters we've gotten on a silver platter. Not that I'd object to either of them... at all.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 13, 2013)

Red head Edo Nagato could move. He just wasn't very mobile. He cannot flash step for instance. I see CC2 making him the type of character that can't dash. And his runs will be slow. But his combos fast.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 13, 2013)

I think Madara. next


----------



## Jaga (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## GunX2 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaga said:


>



Sweeet...hope they implent multiple jutsu's to others aswell.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Gaara didn't have one, why'd they say he did?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 13, 2013)

Edo Itachi, Nagato, and Rinnegan Tobi. Fuck yeah 

But I really want to know about Costumes for America!!!


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Gaara didn't have one, why'd they say he did?



Niether did Naruto, but he at least has it as an ougi. Gaara might as well not be considered a jinchuuriki any more.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

I misread it, thought it said Hachibi when it was Ichibi, so my mistake.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Gaara didn't have one, why'd they say he did?


Gaara isn't a tailed beast. They didn't say the Jinchuriki all have Tailed Beast Bomb, just that all the Tailed Beasts do.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Gaara isn't a tailed beast. They didn't say the Jinchuriki all have Tailed Beast Bomb, just that all the Tailed Beasts do.



I already said I made a mistake and corrected myself.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I already said I made a mistake and corrected myself.


I pressed reply before seeing it.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 13, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Red head Edo Nagato could move. He just wasn't very mobile. He cannot flash step for instance. I see CC2 making him the type of character that can't dash. And his runs will be slow. But his combos fast.



I doubt they'd do that because that puts him at a clear disadvantage.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

Are they planning to handle spammers? Nothing pisses me off more than players spamming Ino's/Pain's/Shikamaru's/Gaara's/Naruto's chakra shuriken. The run-and-throw tactic made me stop playing the game for five months straight at one point. 

And that Hidan and Pain support.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

Seeing no Shukaku awakening angers me


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> here's hoping Edo Itachi works like Sasuke with the partial Susano'o attacks!



Why the fack would you want more of that?!


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

Just found out that you can "instantly" awaken (I'm slow, I know). That's cool and all, but what will keep people from doing that during an online match? I can see myself getting dogged by a Nine-tailed Naruto on a regular basis.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Just found out that you can "instantly" awaken (I'm slow, I know). That's cool and all, but what will keep people from doing that during an online match? I can see myself getting dogged by a Nine-tailed Naruto on a regular basis.



Absolutely nothing.

At least it gives us a better chance against characters that already have tough awakenings. Yet to master the art of Awakening, you must first master yourself.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Edo Itachi will be an alternate costume for Storm 2 Itachi but with a new jutsu and ultimate.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> At least it gives us a better chance against characters that already have tough awakenings. Yet to master the art of Awakening, you must first master yourself.



Why do I have a feeling that, in the end, it'll be down to whoever has the better awakening?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Why do I have a feeling that, in the end, it'll be down to whoever has the better awakening?



This is the Storm series, 98% of  scrub battles come down to who goes into it first.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

Punish fucking ragequitters. If they don't I will spam CC2's twitter page calling them retarded #unts.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

Let's go...

The War has started

<NEW> Tobi

(Great Ninja War)

Not only his dojutsus are dangerous!!

He is also an expert at Katon Ninjutsus

The hidden leader of ? l?Akatsuki ?, who acts behind the scenes.

Tobi

Scary Dojutsus ? !!

SCOOP

Tobi, the mysterious man, will join the war in Free Battle !!

Tobi, Madara, Masked Man ?

The mysterious man, who's called by different names, is finally moving.

Can any jutsu in the word face his powerful dojutsus, the sharingan in the right eye, the rinnegan in the left eye ?

I swear I'll break your mask (Naruto must be the one talking )

Declaration of war !!

The brain behind the 4TH Great Ninja War, who declared the war to the 5 Kages, is finally fighting on the front.

The best members of Akatsuki will appear successively.

<NEW> Uchiha Itachi (Edo Tensei)

Yasaka no Magatama , Susanoo's most powerful long range attack !!

<NEW> Nagato (Edo Tensei)

Nagato is a very powerful shinobi who uses the 6 paths of Pain !!

The best in the Storm serie. Over 80 shinobis will join the war.

Masashi Kishimoto-sensei himself is looking forward to play the game.

SCOOP


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 13, 2013)

Now that I think about it Naruto didn't fight Tobi one on one untill like chapter 595 but I thought we were only going up to like 571 and the Sasuke, Itachi and Kabuto part would be the fragments.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Let's go...
> 
> The War has started
> 
> ...



Judging from 'l'Akatsuki', I take it this is badly translated French?
Why not ask me Yagami to give a proper translation?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Punish fucking ragequitters. If they don't I will spam CC2's twitter page calling them retarded #unts.



I forgot about this. People who disconnects over rage needs to have some sort of punishment riddled out for them. Maybe take out a few BP points? Temporary ban?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Just give the win to the other user and give the ragequitter a 'rating'. They lose rating points every time they leave. When facing a player, you can look at their rating, if it's low, you'll realize they leave a lot. If it's high (or normal, as it should be), they're normal players. Ratings should be permanent values, as disconnection frequencies are not accurate judgments and are easy to dismiss.

It works in both ways in this case.. The ragequitter leaves because they don't want a loss on their record. The person staying is there to win. The ragequit results in both people being happy, with the ragequitter suffering from permanently lost rating points.

I've seen this work on a mutliplayer game called Robotek, it functions quite nicely.


----------



## SionBarsod (Feb 13, 2013)

Stared playing Generations online again.... I forgot how much rage this game can induce within just a few minutes.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Let's go...
> 
> The War has started
> 
> ...



So much energy and bravado!
You deserve an standing ovation.
You must have been born with a silver tongue..




Ragequitters have no life. They wanna have a zero loss record, haha they must be fat lards, living in basements thinking that a perfect record will get them laid.
Google Thesuperorochimaru youtube channel, he is thesuperitachi, one of the biggest ragequitters ever


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Judging from 'l'Akatsuki', I take it this is badly translated French?
> Why not ask me Yagami to give a proper translation?



le Akatsuki 
le Me


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Just give the win to the other user and give the ragequitter a 'rating'. They lose rating points every time they leave. When facing a player, you can look at their rating, if it's low, you'll realize they leave a lot. If it's high (or normal, as it should be), they're normal players. Ratings should be permanent values, as disconnection frequencies are not accurate judgments and are easy to dismiss.
> 
> It works in both ways in this case.. The ragequitter leaves because they don't want a loss on their record. The person staying is there to win. The ragequit results in both people being happy, with the ragequitter suffering from permanently lost rating points.
> 
> I've seen this work on a mutliplayer game called Robotek, it functions quite nicely.



That sounds like what the disconnection frequency does. Instead of just warning other players about the ragequitter, I think everybody will be happier to see those cowards be punished.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

I copy and pasted from GameFaqs.
Also isn't Rinnegan Tobi's outfit Blue? It was in the Manga,Anime and Storm 3 trailers.
And Itachi's Susano'o is suppose to be more Redish?


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2013)

Started playing Generations again, I'm really rusty right now.

Also, dat edo Itachi


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

I can't wait, I will main Rinnegan Tobi


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I can't wait, I will main Rinnegan Tobi



same here. and madara


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

I chose PTS Evil Gaara while facing some Itachi spammer/ragequitter. After he ragequit he messaged me saying "if u had no sand u would have lost". He knows Gaara's character so well.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I chose PTS Evil Gaara while facing some Itachi spammer/ragequitter. After he ragequit he messaged me saying "if u had no sand u would have lost". He knows Gaara's character so well.



Scruuuuuubs will be scruuuuuuubs~

I don't mind ragequitting if its in ranked but anywhere else is just pointless. And even then only ragequit if they're playing like a douchebag, running away from you constantly to run the time out, and just being a nub with Sage Naruto and using jutsu. 

( They seriously nerfed Hebi Sasuke's Fireball jutsu but not Sage Naruto's jutsu. I want to punch whoever made that fucking decision in the fucking balls. )


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

I was playing NUNS2 one day and took the risk to fight a guy who's W/L was 238/0 and had a 7/10 disconnection frequency. Obviously, he was a spammer. He jumped in circles around me and threw shurikens consistently. I would've lost, but luckily, I was using Itachi and managed to chakra dash -> left analog stick up + circle, which is nearly unstoppable in Itachi's case. 

He quit, surprise surprise, and then messaged me saying "stop spamming your special move noob"

Have I ever told you guys how much I hate the word "noob?"


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Have I ever told you guys how much I hate the word "noob?"



Who did you go into battle with?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Who did you go into battle with?



Do you have a PS3? You can't search him without having a PS3.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I chose PTS Evil Gaara while facing some Itachi spammer/ragequitter. After he ragequit he messaged me saying "if u had no sand u would have lost". He knows Gaara's character so well.



That's word for word exactly what Kimimaro told Gaara before Gaara dropped 15T of sand on him.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

A disconnection frequency of 7/10 is the highest I've ever seen. I've never seen 8+.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Do you have a PS3? You can't search him without having a PS3.



I meant your characters. What characters did you go into battle with?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I meant your characters. What characters did you go into battle with?



Wow, what the hell is wrong with my vision...

Itachi. Support characters:

1) Attack type - Sasuke (Kirin). 

2) Support type - Sakura.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Wow, what the hell is wrong with my vision...
> 
> Itachi. Support characters:
> 
> ...



Hm. And he didn't go Susano'o on you? Strange ..most scrubs resort to that immediately when low.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Hm. And he didn't go Susano'o on you? Strange ..most scrubs resort to that immediately when low.



This is a fact, but I never said that he was playing as Itachi.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> This is a fact, but I never said that he was playing as Itachi.



The way I read it, I thought HE was the Itachi.

Who was he then, Sage Naruto, Kiba, Pain, Tobi?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> The way I read it, I thought HE was the Itachi.
> 
> Who was he then, Sage Naruto, Kiba, Pain, Tobi?



Sasori.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> Sasori.



Ah, yeah, Puppet Master's are damn bear unbeatable in that game. Good job.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Ah, yeah, Puppet Master's are damn bear unbeatable in that game. Good job.



The only reason I won was because he didn't bother to block or sub. He just jumped around throwing those high damage throwables without a care in the world. You'll never believe what his supports were. 

Balanced Ino. And. Balanced Chiyo.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> The only reason I won was because he didn't bother to block or sub. He just jumped around throwing those high damage throwables without a care in the world. You'll never believe what his supports were.
> 
> Balanced Ino. And. Balanced Chiyo.



That sick son of a bitch plays a dirty game, send him a message back saying "You lack hatred" or "You got caught in my Tsukuyomi"

...

"Totsuka Blade GG"


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Sasori users all think they're such tough shit.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasori users all think they're such tough shit.


This.
They are just cheap.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 13, 2013)

I know he hasn't used it in the manga but I hope Tobi uses Shinra Tensei in his awakening. I just want him to use some Rinnegan ability other than summoning the Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2013)

I hate supports in general. Imo they get in the way of the real fight. I'm even hesitant to use mine, but I really have no choice if I want to counter my opponents tactics.

I fought Aeiou today, got my butt handed to me every time


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> That sick son of a bitch plays a dirty game, send him a message back saying "You lack hatred" or "You got caught in my Tsukuyomi"
> 
> ...
> 
> "Totsuka Blade GG"



The only things I say to strangers is "Good game bud." I rarely say anything else unless I know them. 



Skywalker said:


> Sasori users all think they're such tough shit.



They *are* tough shit, even though they spam like hell. Killing a master puppet user is almost impossible, especially if they jump + throw+ block. Their special attack is hax as well. The only way to beat a puppet master is to *be* a puppet master, at least for me.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

Valiere said:


> same here. and madara



Tobi's UJ should be S/T followed by breaking the enemy's neck


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> They *are* tough shit, even though they spam like hell. Killing a master puppet user is almost impossible, especially if they jump + throw+ block. Their special attack is hax as well. The only way to beat a puppet master is to *be* a puppet master, at least for me.


I know, they kick my ass a lot. They don't have to be so condescending about it.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 13, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Tobi's UJ should be S/T followed by breaking the enemy's neck



hahaha that'd be fucking epic. id be snapping necks all day long


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I chose PTS Evil Gaara while facing some Itachi spammer/ragequitter. After he ragequit he messaged me saying "if u had no sand u would have lost". He knows Gaara's character so well.



What trash. I hope you handed his ass to him


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> The only things I say to strangers is "Good game bud." I rarely say anything else unless I know them.



Well I'm saying just use it as a counter to their rage message xD

To beat a Puppet Master demands some heavy support aid. An easy way is to use Ino and poison stall. I remember dealing with a poison stalling ino who just ran away constantly from my Hinata ( it was a Singles match ) and all they did was run ...and run ...and run ..while throwing poison. 

Needless to say I left out of irritation at it not being a 'fight' but a chip and run war.

Not my way of playing.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Random said:


> I fought Aeiou today, got my butt handed to me every time



Good matches. Those were some fun tourneys as well. All in due time, you will become a prince of Storm yourself. Practice, great comrade. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> What trash. I hope you handed his ass to him



Yeah, I sure did. I ripped him an 8th asshole.  The funniest part though, is that he was Itachi and he was complaining about the character I chose... lmao.


----------



## Jabba (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I know, they kick my ass a lot. They don't have to be so condescending about it.



I know what you mean. I was fighting a puppet master once (not a disconnecting one) and he spammed his throwables like a bitch. Unfortunately, I was playing as Juugo with piss poor support (Orochimaru and Karin). This was in NUNS2, by the way. 

After the match, he messaged me saying "That was too easy but good game anyways."

I literally cringed when I typed "Good game" to him. 



SoleAccord said:


> Well I'm saying just use it as a counter to their rage message xD
> 
> To beat a Puppet Master demands some heavy support aid. An easy way is to use Ino and poison stall. I remember dealing with a poison stalling ino who just ran away constantly from my Hinata ( it was a Singles match ) and all they did was run ...and run ...and run ..while throwing poison.
> 
> ...



Oh my Jesus, don't get me started on Ino spammers. I think they're one of the worst spammers of the lot, simply because even one petal can be fatal. If I were to rank the spammers, I would put them in this order:

1) DEIADARA SPAMMERS! 

2) Ino/Shikamaru/Pain/Minato/Naruto throwable spammers. 

3) Puppet masters (especially Sasori). 

4) People who use support and run away when their health is higher than their opponent's. 

5) Naruto Rasengan spammers (mostly Sage mode Naruto).

6) Sasuke players who run away and spam Kirin and Fireball jutsus. 

That's all I can think of on the top of my head.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> I know what you mean. I was fighting a puppet master once (not a disconnecting one) and he spammed his throwables like a bitch. Unfortunately, I was playing as Juugo with piss poor support (Orochimaru and Karin). This was in NUNS2, by the way.
> 
> After the match, he messaged me saying "That was too easy but good game anyways."
> 
> I literally cringed when I typed "Good game" to him.


I hate to admit that I just used Itachi the next time I fought a Sasori user, all puppet maters will feel my hate.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba is right though. The most powerful, disgusting, and brokenly OP characters in Storm 2 were Sasori users. Sasori users in general are a pain in the ass to fight, but the experienced ones are absolutely no match to face. I could beat anyone in Storm 2: Deidara spammers, Rasengan/Chidori spammers, pussy runners, poison ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), you name it. Could handle their pimple-infested asses with ease. But the only thing that always got me, my fucking kryptonite, were those Hero Sasori users. They don't even jump  & kunai spam. They just get you in their tilt and the match is done, they'll juggle you in that until your HP hits zero, should they know how.

You should see some of those matches on Youtube, man. It's unbelievable...


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You should see some of those matches on Youtube, man. It's unbelievable...



Sasuke's fireball jutsu was clearly priority in comparison. 

Sasori's tilt has a minor change but hardly noticeable to me.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm hardly noticing a difference with his tilt as well. I think they added more animation stances towards the end so he's left vulnerable for a longer period of time.

How was Sasuke's fireball nerfed?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I'm hardly noticing a difference with his tilt as well. I think they added more animation stances towards the end so he's left vulnerable for a longer period of time.
> 
> How was Sasuke's fireball nerfed?



Ridiculously long start-up in Generations compared to a very swift start-up in Storm 2. Put both in and use his jutsu, and feel the difference immediately. Nerf Sasuke but not Sage Naruto, seems legit.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Ridiculously long start-up in Generations compared to a very swift start-up in Storm 2. Put both in and use his jutsu, and feel the difference immediately. Nerf Sasuke but not Sage Naruto, seems legit.



Is that so? What a shame. I'm guessing he's a character you use?

And you seem to have gotten the phrase wrong.. Nerf Sasuke and _amp _Sage Naruto. This bitch got a combo makeover, as well as better shading/cinema for his Rasengan Barrage. I would be pissed too.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 13, 2013)

Jabba said:


> I know what you mean. I was fighting a puppet master once (not a disconnecting one) and he spammed his throwables like a bitch. Unfortunately, I was playing as Juugo with piss poor support (Orochimaru and Karin). This was in NUNS2, by the way.
> 
> After the match, he messaged me saying "That was too easy but good game anyways."
> 
> ...



Obito, Kid Kakashi and KS Naruto using frenzy pills


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Is that so? What a shame. I'm guessing he's a character you use?
> 
> And you seem to have gotten the phrase wrong.. Nerf Sasuke and _amp _Sage Naruto. This bitch got a combo makeover, as well as better shading/cinema for his Rasengan Barrage. I would be pissed too.



The one that took skill and didn't get three chances at landing was the one I used. Since he's down a jutsu, he's much more difficult to use and just isn't worth much effort anymore. 

Well, unless I feel like working harder, but there are better characters with viable jutsu to do that with.


----------



## Pein (Feb 13, 2013)

frenzy pill is nice to bust out on puppet users. I also spam itachi tilt on those assholes.

so what do you guys think Madara's moveset will be? Ougi has to be meteor and awakening susanoo?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

Whoever thought frenzy pills would have been a good idea online is obviously in the wrong fucking line of work.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Whoever thought frenzy pills would have been a good idea online is obviously in the wrong fucking line of work.



You ever have someone frenzy pill and awaken on you in an already small map and the match was close anyway, not to mention it was a singles?

Yeah, fuck KCM Naruto, fucking hate Frenzy Pill after that.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

Since I never played Generations, I watched a video of someone using a frenzy pill while fighting Pain and standing in his ST, Naruto got one shotted.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Since I never played Generations, I watched a video of someone using a frenzy pill while fighting Pain and standing in his ST, Naruto got one shotted.



Frenzy Pill increases damage sustained but in return you cannot flinch from the enemies attacks and its easier to ninja move from them and sub. It's got a cost but often times it's still enough to kick your ass.

People are often cocky and think the Frenzy Pill will just make them completely invulnerable.

They're wrong


----------



## Random (Feb 13, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Since I never played Generations, I watched a video of someone using a frenzy pill while fighting Pain and standing in his ST, Naruto got one shotted.



Yea, frenzy pills stop you from flinching or being pushed back, so instead of being pushed back by ST like usual, the character using the frenzy pill just takes all the damage that the technique does over time.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 13, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You ever have someone frenzy pill and awaken on you in an already small map and the match was close anyway, not to mention it was a singles?
> 
> Yeah, fuck KCM Naruto, fucking hate Frenzy Pill after that.



Wow... these people will use any cheap trick to win  Well gotta give that guy credit for saving his pills to use it... "tactfully". Those things have to go.. I've yet to see someone master the KCM awakening though.



Skywalker said:


> Since I never played Generations, I watched a video of someone using a frenzy pill while fighting Pain and standing in his ST, Naruto got one shotted.



LOL I would have loved to see that.  That's their own medicine backfiring on them. I imagine the damage was stacked on him about 6 or 7 times.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 13, 2013)

It seems like it's more trouble then it's worth then. 



Aeiou said:


> LOL I would have loved to see that.  That's their own medicine backfiring on them. I imagine the damage was stacked on him a bout 6 or 7 times.


Here you go. 

[YOUTUBE]vQCQ6qB28rY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 13, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Wow... these people will use any cheap trick to win  Well gotta give that guy credit for saving his pills to use it... "tactfully". Those things have to go.. I've yet to see someone master the KCM awakening though.




More like "I may lose, I better bet it all on this one moment and ruin a very good game!" I don't mind Awakenings too much but the pill just prevents it from being stopped, and if I can prevent it from being stopped then by all means do it. 

And just wait, Storm 3 is going to see a plethora of Naruto, Sasuke, Tobi, and Madara players so much that you'll likely want to puke all over your balls at the repetitiveness of it.  People will be mastering the quick Awakenings very quickly, and it'll take a while before the community knows who has what in terms of Awakening jutsu. 

I can't wait to see what Sakura/Haku/Mizukage get since I've been using them the most lately. 

Oh ..and Taka Sasuke, but at least his Awakening isn't pure 'spam fireball' like Hebi so yeah


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> It seems like it's more trouble then it's worth then.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vQCQ6qB28rY[/YOUTUBE]



Man, that was a good video.  I love seeing such things blow up in their faces rather than working like they expected. That was a devastating KO. That kid will think again before being a douche with frenzy pills  Already repped you before this.



SoleAccord said:


> More like "I may lose, I better bet it all on this one moment and ruin a very good game!" I don't mind Awakenings too much but the pill just prevents it from being stopped, and if I can prevent it from being stopped then by all means do it.
> 
> And just wait, Storm 3 is going to see a plethora of Naruto, Sasuke, Tobi, and Madara players so much that you'll likely want to puke all over your balls at the repetitiveness of it.  People will be mastering the quick Awakenings very quickly, and it'll take a while before the community knows who has what in terms of Awakening jutsu.
> 
> ...



Yeah. That's most likely a ball-grabbing scenario that was undeserved on your part, as I'm right to assume you weren't undergoing any foul play. I guess CC2 wanted there to be more of a setback from using those things, but it wasn't implemented properly, as there's either no setback, or as Mr. Skywalker has shown us, too much of a setback.  I'm interested in using Killerbee's jutsu or Pein's on these frenzy pillars now. Any jutsu that attacks more than once in conjunction would be detrimental to these pill poppers 

As for Storm 3, I see some nasty faggotry coming into play with these OP characters and unbalanced instant-awakening. The best part about these communities (considering it has any good parts) is how they cope & adapt to strategies commonly used online and develop new ones. I remember when I first got Storm 2 and played online there were certain things everyone did, and when I gave it a break for about 2 months and came back, there were completely different strategies in play. Generations was a different ballgame, and I know for sure Storm 3 is going to offer a completely different ballgame all together. The first few weeks are going to be adjusting to the stuff people are going to throw at them online. Waiting for that fun stuff to come along...


----------



## Walkway (Feb 14, 2013)

Pein said:


> frenzy pill is nice to bust out on puppet users. I also spam itachi tilt on those assholes.
> 
> so what do you guys think Madara's moveset will be? Ougi has to be meteor and awakening susanoo?



I would be absolutely floored if it was anything else. His jutsu will probably be that huge katon he did. Combos will be assorted sword slices and misc. jutsus.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2013)

My anticipated teams in UNS 3:
1. Darui (with Roushi & Yugito or Yagura)
2. Sage Kabuto (with Edo Nagato & War Mask Tobi)
3. Edo Itachi (with War Mask Tobi & Edo Madara)

Characters that I am disappointed will not be playable:
1. Kurotsuchi
2. Kinkaku
3. Kitsuchi
4. Chojuro
5. Black Zetsu


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Characters that I am disappointed will not be playable:
> 1. Kurotsuchi
> 2. *Kinkaku*
> 3. Kitsuchi
> ...


We don't know about Kinkaku and Ginkaku yet. The swordsmen not being playable separately doesn't mean the same applies to them. I'm having faith  is accurate.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 14, 2013)

I still wish all the Support-onlies had got the Darui treatment and been upgraded


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I still wish all the Support-onlies had got the Darui treatment and been upgraded



Darui got that treatment because of Gin and Kin.


----------



## Superrazien (Feb 14, 2013)

I wish they didn't have the substitution meter. I am not a huge fan of it, kind of decreases the skills factor.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 14, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> I wish they didn't have the substitution meter. I am not a huge fan of it, kind of decreases the skills factor.



Because the spazzing out guard in Storm 2 was skill? It makes combos viable again, less shuriken throw and running fights in Gen as a result. Sub meter just rewards those persistent enough to do it, and also makes you think of the appropriate time to use a sub. It's not perfect whatsoever, but its a solution from how poor Storm 2 could be online. 

And some of you gotta let the unplayable Kage Guard thing go. Darui actually had a battle in the manga, the others didn't.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> And some of you gotta let the unplayable Kage Guard thing go. Darui actually had a battle in the manga, the others didn't.



Who said anything about the Kage Guards?

I want Placenta Cannon Kurenai.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> I wish they didn't have the substitution meter. I am not a huge fan of it, kind of decreases the skills factor.


It needs to stay, every single match in Storm 2 was someone hitting the block button like a madman, that was annoying as hell.



-JT- said:


> Who said anything about the Kage Guards?
> 
> I want Placenta Cannon Kurenai.


Right there with you.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 14, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> We don't know about Kinkaku and Ginkaku yet. The swordsmen not being playable separately doesn't mean the same applies to them. I'm having faith  is accurate.


Only issue is that Edo Itachi is a separate slot, indicated by the 'new' tag on the scan.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Who said anything about the Kage Guards?



I dunno maybe Icegaze's disappointment that Kurotsuchi and Choujuro is not playable?


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kfMPMo35nnM[/YOUTUBE]


Based on this video, it is possible that some - if not most - characters in UNS 3 could have 2 jutsu. Yes, I know that the "charged jutsu" option already existed in previous UNS installments but this time around maybe it has been "democratized" and expanded to all the existing characters in the roster.

So for instance, Ino could have a different jutsu other than her rose flower bomb.
What do you think the other ex-rookies could have as a 2nd jutsu? Which other shinobi are susceptible to have 2nd jutsu and what could they be?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 14, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> [YOUTUBE]kfMPMo35nnM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Based on this video, it is possible that some - if not most - characters in UNS 3 could have 2 jutsu. Yes, I know that the "charged jutsu" option already existed in previous UNS installments but this time around maybe it has been "democratized" and expanded to all the existing characters in the roster.
> ...


I don't think it will be spread to everyone, the reason this was done is that otherwise every bijuu would have the same jutsu. 

I hope it would be widespread but it most likely wont be.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

I thought it was going to be spread to most characters, especially the ones they didn't feel like fully updating.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 14, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Right there with you.







SoleAccord said:


> I dunno maybe Icegaze's disappointment that Kurotsuchi and Choujuro is not playable?



Well, as a Yamanakatard I do want Fu playable. But that's obviously not happening now and would probably 'cause too much confusion' with Fu the Jin.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Well, as a Yamanakatard I do want Fu playable. But that's obviously not happening now and would probably 'cause too much confusion' with Fu the Jin.



I wouldn't think so, as Viz uses Foo as his name, which was used as his name in Gens.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I dunno maybe Icegaze's disappointment that Kurotsuchi and Choujuro is not playable?



A justified gripe given the fact that the likes of Karin make the cut into the final roster.
Plot relevance at this point cannot be a sufficient enough reason to substantiate why Karin would be included over "simple kage guards".
Sorry, they are "just" shinobi who are seen alongside their respective leaders 24/7 and who have shown at least 2 jutsu feats. Karin? 

That said, the omission of those few characters isn't enough for me to bash CC2 and rant about not buying the game.


----------



## G (Feb 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I dunno maybe Icegaze's disappointment that Kurotsuchi and Choujuro is not playable?



I remember when the bodyguards were announced for Generations, i thought I'd get to play as Chojuro.
I was sure the bodyguards would be playable in Storm 3.
Apparently not.
Oh well....


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 14, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> A justified gripe given the fact that the likes of Karin make the cut into the final roster.
> Plot relevance at this point cannot be a sufficient enough reason to substantiate why Karin would be included over "simple kage guards".
> Sorry, they are "just" shinobi who are seen alongside their respective leaders 24/7 and who have shown at least 2 jutsu feats. Karin?
> 
> That said, the omission of those few characters isn't enough for me to bash CC2 and rant about not buying the game.



I'm not saying it wasn't justified, I was just pointing out what he didn't see. Karin has been a supporting character for half of Shippuden whereas the Kage Guards came in at the last stretch. I can give you the excuse of 'they lack development' or 'we haven't seen them fight enough' but Karin has attempted no combat whatsoever and is pure support.

CC2 just didn't feel in the creative mood I guess.

And seriously, why Choujuro guys? He's such a little bitch lol


----------



## Pein (Feb 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'm not saying it wasn't justified, I was just pointing out what he didn't see. Karin has been a supporting character for half of Shippuden whereas the Kage Guards came in at the last stretch. I can give you the excuse of 'they lack development' or 'we haven't seen them fight enough' but Karin has attempted no combat whatsoever and is pure support.
> 
> CC2 just didn't feel in the creative mood I guess.
> 
> And seriously, why Choujuro guys? He's such a little bitch lol



Hiramekarei and He's the last mist swordsmen. Plus I like his design and he has at least 2 moves which is enough for jutsu and ougi.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 14, 2013)

Pein said:


> Hiramekarei and He's the last mist swordsmen. Plus I like his design and he has at least 2 moves which is enough for jutsu and ougi.



Doesn't Suigetsu count after taking Zabuza's blade?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 14, 2013)

Superrazien said:


> I wish they didn't have the substitution meter. I am not a huge fan of it, kind of decreases the skills factor.



Decreases the skill? Quite the opposite. Subs require more tactics than anything Storm 2 had to offer. It takes more skill to handle a fight with the sub system now. Unless you were one of those people who subbed and then ougi'd to the back..



Icegaze said:


> A justified gripe given the fact that the likes of Karin make the cut into the final roster.
> Plot relevance at this point cannot be a sufficient enough reason to substantiate why Karin would be included over "simple kage guards".
> Sorry, they are "just" shinobi who are seen alongside their respective leaders 24/7 and who have shown at least 2 jutsu feats. Karin?
> 
> That said, the omission of those few characters isn't enough for me to bash CC2 and rant about not buying the game.



Karin was a continuous member of Taka. Leaving her out of Storm 2 would raise speculation as to why she's not in the game. Also keep in mind Storm 2 had no support-only characters whatsoever. They had no choice to but make Karin playable in that sense. It's easier to make one character with little feats playable than it is to make 9-10 characters playable with little feats. It's not entirely right that you have to use Storm 2 as an example for a character you want, but given the case, if Karin was meant to be installed in Generations, she would have been support-only as well.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 14, 2013)

Dat Itachi. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





Where's my Jokey Boy?!?!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 14, 2013)

Gotta love Susano


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 14, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Because the spazzing out guard in Storm 2 was skill? It makes combos viable again, less shuriken throw and running fights in Gen as a result. Sub meter just rewards those persistent enough to do it, and also makes you think of the appropriate time to use a sub. It's not perfect whatsoever, but its a solution from how poor Storm 2 could be online.


I think Chakra Dash Cancelling negates the Sub meter to some degree. In Storm 1 and 2 you only had two options: Get your ass kicked or Sub behind your opponent. Having only those options makes the Sub meter a reasonable countermeasure to have in future games.

Now that we have CDC (lol!), we have an offensive counter instead of just a defensive/evasive counter to rely on. Both counters could rely on the same meter and make utilizing the chakra meter more strategic than previous games. Assuming the chakra cost for everything balanced properly it could be a good approach.

The Sub meter isn't bad now the way it is, but CDC made it a bit more redundant than it would've been initially.


Icegaze said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of the other characters in Storm 2 were support-only, so CC2 made a concession by making Karin a playable character.

Generations was different because there was too many characters and some had to be made support-only instead of making them all playable for canon-related reasons (CC2 and fans initially didn't know how the Kage Guards fully fought). If it makes you feel any better, it's not like Karin has been upgraded in any real way since then.

Now Juugo? Yeah, there's no fucking excuse whatsoever for not updating him.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 14, 2013)

"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Aeiou again"


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't worry guys, we have plenty of other giants to play with now too. 

EDIT: Some screenshots


----------



## -JT- (Feb 14, 2013)

^ Giant Bikini Sakura?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> ^ Giant Bikini Sakura?



Don't matter how giant she is she is still gonna be flatter than pancakes.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 14, 2013)

-JT- said:


> ^ Giant Bikini Sakura?



In my dreams....

...unless CC2 decides to port Storm 3 with all of the DLC to the Wii U and give it similar features as Tekken Tag Tournament 2 Wii U Edition. Then my dreams will become a reality.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 14, 2013)

Holy Shit ! Ino-Shika-Chou get their own boss battle against Asuma


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not even a fan of them. 

Well, besides Ino.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Only issue is that Edo Itachi is a separate slot, indicated by the 'new' tag on the scan.


I think he's sharing the slot regardless. Scans and trailers made a big deal about Biju mode and Sasuke's complete Susanoo yet they're both ultimates only. Edo Itachi being "new" due to a brand new ultimate and jutsu still seems likely to me.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 14, 2013)

Icegaze said:


> Red head Edo Nagato could move. He just wasn't very mobile. He cannot flash step for instance. I see CC2 making him the type of character that can't dash. And his runs will be slow. But his combos fast.


they wont care about stuff like that, look at Ay he have both his arms.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 14, 2013)

Sound 4 Filler.

Please let the last 4 slots be them.
Please.

They did say they would be in a future game.


----------



## Random (Feb 14, 2013)

Isn't the filler episode for them coming out after the game? Besides, if they weren't in generations, I see no reason for them to be in this one either. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 14, 2013)

lolSound 4


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 14, 2013)

Random said:


> Isn't the filler episode for them coming out after the game? Besides, if they weren't in generations, I see no reason for them to be in this one either. I could be wrong though.


The game goes by Japans Episode on their release date.


----------



## Random (Feb 14, 2013)

The game has to be complete way before then though. There really isn't much chance of the S4 being in.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 14, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The game goes by Japans Episode on their release date.



Not a chance. Canon characters that haven't appeared in the war in the manga or anime won't appear in the game. Yeah there are character showing up in the game that have no role in the game story but they were past characters and the Sound 4 have not been in a Storm game. And since when has an anime only character been playable?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> they wont care about stuff like that look at Ay he have both his arms.


That's probably because they felt giving him a new slot just so he can had a missing hand would be poor and that the hand loss wasn't needed for the game. It makes sense from a gameplay perspective.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 Filler.
> 
> Please let the last 4 slots be them.
> Please.
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YerxGI6U5Q[/YOUTUBE]

But lets pick apart exactly what's wrong with this post.

1. You criticize me for thinking Kinkaku and Ginkaku  still have a chance by saying that the empty slots are Konoha symbols yet you're hoping the SOUND Four will get in despite there only being three empty Sound slots which is enough for Orochimaru, Snake Kabuto and Kimimaro but certainly not for the Sound FOUR.
2. The Kage Bodyguards are still support only. Why upgrade four characters that don't appear after the timeskip in the manga but leave those who are from the main arc of the game out just because a filler?
3. A future game doesn't mean this one. Generations 2 would make much more sense.
4. If filler was a deciding factor surely there are better options for this game than the Sound Four.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 14, 2013)

This Sound Four shit again?


----------



## Jabba (Feb 14, 2013)

I'll be honest and say I probably won't last long in NUNS3. I always get my ass handed to me in Generations.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 14, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Sound 4 Filler.
> 
> Please let the last 4 slots be them.
> Please.
> ...



another fking filler coming...........  fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

we just got out of one that lasted months



Gaiash said:


> I think he's sharing the slot regardless. Scans and trailers made a big deal about Biju mode and Sasuke's complete Susanoo yet they're both ultimates only. Edo Itachi being "new" due to a brand new ultimate and jutsu still seems likely to me.



edo itachi being a separate character would be good. different ultimate, different jutsu. maybe different awakening



Linkdarkside said:


> they wont care about stuff like that, look at Ay he have both his arms.



armless A with white cape would be badass


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 14, 2013)

Valiere said:


> edo itachi being a separate character would be good. different ultimate, different jutsu. maybe different awakening


I'd prefer one slot myself. I figure his Jutsu and Ultimate are the only things worth changing.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

Thinking of getting this game day 1, yay or nay?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm getting this day 1, as I've gotten the other Naruto Storm games on the first day of release.


----------



## Random (Feb 15, 2013)

I've already pre-ordered the game, just gotta pick it up when it comes out.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2013)

day 1 as always. i didnt pre order since im lazy to put money on the card


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> Thinking of getting this game day 1, yay or nay?



It's all opinionated, the majority are buying, the rest are renting, some with lame ass reasons, others with better ones.

If you like the new features introduced and are prepared to formulate new strategies when it comes to the expanded roster, as well as want to enjoy some amazing cinematic boss fights, day 1 is for you.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 15, 2013)

If I can buy before Day 1, I WOULD! LOL throwing myself into writing my Tenten fan fic while waiting!!!





Fifteen minute gameplay


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I know full well 360 is going to have huge framerate issues now since PS3 has its own framerate drop when Han is battling.

GG CC2 ...GG.

EDIT - Sasuke was garbage in that last game.

EDIT2 - O.M.F.G. they really did make Edo Asuma a boss battle. What a waste of resources, that fight was NOT boss battle worthy. Is no one else sick of Team 10's screentime compared to the other teams yet? Team Kurenai and Gai ftl apparently.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm sick of Team 10, very much so.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 15, 2013)

I wanted Ino to get an epic boss battle against Kinkaku instead


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'm sick of Team 10, very much so.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm still alittle bomb out that she still have flowers in her moveset


----------



## -JT- (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, she DID solo Ami with them


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Well, she DID solo Ami with them





10chars


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

Edo Asuma bossfight, i see..
hmm, i hope itll be good..


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

We should've had a Nagato boss fight.


----------



## Death-kun (Feb 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> It's all opinionated, the majority are buying, the rest are renting, some with lame ass reasons, others with better ones.
> 
> If you like the new features introduced and are prepared to formulate new strategies when it comes to the expanded roster, as well as want to enjoy some amazing cinematic boss fights, day 1 is for you.



I haven't been keeping up much, is the story mode/single player back to the way it was in Storm 2? Since I won't always be playing multiplayer, I want something else to do.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Is no one else sick of Team 10's screentime compared to the other teams yet? Team Kurenai and Gai ftl apparently.


I'm sick of Shikamaru screentime. I'm fine with Choji getting more attention in this arc, he earned it. I just wish Ino didn't have to share her moment in the spotlight with Shikamaru. And of course Team Kurenai and Guy really need more attention to their members. Hinata and Lee getting to be part of the main front line group is great but Kishi doesn't really care about Kiba, Shino or Tenten.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 15, 2013)

At least there's always false hope for them still... Neji did absolutely nothing for virtually the whole of Part 2, popped up for a few minutes and died.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

-JT- said:


> At least there's always false hope for them still... Neji did absolutely nothing for virtually the whole of Part 2, popped up for a few minutes and died.


He died a noble death and had a huge impact on Naruto, Hinata and Lee. It's more than Kiba and Shino who haven't really done anything since the timeskip (even when Team 8 and 7 teamed up) and poor Tenten didn't even get any pre timeskip time in the spotlight.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 15, 2013)

Wait wut

Asuma isn't a boss fight 

Or at least, he's not under the achievements listed as one of them.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Wait wut
> 
> Asuma isn't a boss fight
> 
> Or at least, he's not under the achievements listed as one of them.


The screenshots of the battle with him seem to imply he is. I think the achievements are for the bigger boss fights. He has that fire life bar that other boss battles seem to have.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2013)

He has arrived...


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2013)

Motherfucking NarutoSSJ2 I just posted that.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> He has arrived...



His boss battle against the kage is going to be soooo epic, our souls are not readyT​


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Motherfucking NarutoSSJ2 I just posted that.



Oops my bad i will delete it because i didnt see it my bad my apologieze


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 15, 2013)

Sage mode Kabuto leggo dont let me down!!!!!!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> He has arrived...



oh the joy... people are gonna spam him online 

and i'll be kicking their ass them with tsunade


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The screenshots of the battle with him seem to imply he is. I think the achievements are for the bigger boss fights. He has that fire life bar that other boss battles seem to have.



That sounds good to me, it could mean that there are chances that we do get a Boss fight with one of the Edo Kages despite there not being, as far as we cantell from the trophies achievement's silhouettes, one for any of them.

I'll have to go back and look at the screenshots and see if Edo Asuma's life bar to confirm if it really looked like a Boss's life bar in the game.



BlazingInferno said:


> He has arrived...



Cool. 

Hmm he is showing the cracks of being a zombie and we haven't seen that from any of the Edo confirmed characters. This must be just the concept art for his card, I am expecting his concept art for the game to be based from  (either way it's his signature stand all the time).

This just means that his time to arrive official in a scan is near.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 15, 2013)

Edo Asuma himself isn't a boss, the achievements list can tell you that much.

However I do think he's possibly a portion of the boss battle titled "The Rumbling Coast" which also features Chouji vs Gedo Mazou and Darui vs Kaku Bros


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

Almight Omega Lord Madara sama-gami have arrived for his Second Coming. Us mere mortals are not ready for his reign. 

This is honestly the only scan of a playable character I've been excited to see.



SoleAccord said:


> Well I know full well 360 is going to have huge framerate issues now since PS3 has its own framerate drop when Han is battling.
> 
> GG CC2 ...GG.
> 
> ...



What's the whole quabubble about this framerate thing anyways? Also where was it shown that Asuma is a Boss Battle?



PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 15, 2013)

Calling it, Madara's awakening is Rinnegan


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking at these screenshots it looks like awakened characters can use supports in story mode. Choji seems to be awakened (he has the same portrait as he does in the preview gameplay, if this was the second Choji I'd assume he would have a different one) while still using Shikamaru and Ino as supports. Looks like that's fixes the issue concerning KCM Naruto's fights almost always having Bee there for support.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys we might get a demo today or tomorrow


----------



## harurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Guys we might get a demo today or tomorrow



The Ef are you talking about ?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The Ef are you talking about ?



Well im sure you know about the even happening today in japan so we might get a trailer today or as you said on si tomorrow


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Guys we might get a demo today or tomorrow



Demo is released Feb 19 

You sound just like those guys on youtube


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 15, 2013)

do we know the characters available in the demo yet?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Well im sure you know about the even happening today in japan so we might get a trailer today or as you said on si tomorrow



You said demo 



Pathos Grim said:


> Demo is released Feb 19
> 
> *You sound just like those guys on youtube*



Because that's exactly where he gets most of his fake rumors


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Lol sorry i didnt realize i said demo sorry guys.

"Sasaki producer
Thanks to you I have to continue to support everyone
Shipments worldwide is the "Ultimate Ninja" series
I broke through the 10 million books.

10 years from the release - "NARUTO-Naruto Narutimate Hero".
evolved for each series progresses, the eye 11 works
- "NARUTO-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm Generation"
It will be achieved by.

"NARUTO-Naruto -" I was able to work up to this game, the
It is thanks to everyone who you support.
Thank you very much.

To commemorate the 10th anniversary of "Ultimate Ninja" series with this breakthrough 10 million,
I held the event in the "February 16".

Of - "NARUTO-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3" of the latest
I want to show from the beginning to the end, "birth Naruto Chapter Four" Adventure mode! !

Please enjoy watching a movie in the sense that theater.

In addition, there is also a challenge of the day from Mr. Matsuyama.

If I win in the game of developers CyberConnect2
The body "VITA" or "PlayStation 3"
I will gift of Mr. Matsuyama in "pocket money"! !

Please join us if you have confidence in the arm! ! ! !

Also determines the release date - "NARUTO-Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3" now
So we have begun taking reservations, I'd like to make an appointment as soon as possible everyone.

Finally, with respect to the initial announcement costume award,
I have gotten inquiries from a variety of people,
It is a "costume" is the first time this award.
By costume, character or personality change
There is no performance or change it, please note.

So, in the future - thank you a game "NARUTO-Naruto"."



so im using that info as a possible trailer coming out today or tomorrrow if not soon

@jack: yes 3rd hokage vs kyuubi and minato vs mask man


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2013)

harurisu said:


> You said demo
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's exactly where he gets most of his fake rumors



Now the Narutoforums are going to suck now. Like him at the SI forums are bad enough  Pretty much FoY.2


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

We might get a trailer soon if not today or tomorrow.

Just trying to correct myself before it gets much worst because i dont want it to be like last time


----------



## harurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Now the Narutoforums are going to suck now. Like him at the SI forums are bad enough  Pretty much FoY.2



Dayum he's literally everywhere, it's not even funny, he's like a parasite 




PositiveEmotions said:


> We might get a trailer soon if not today or tomorrow.




Of course if not today or tomorrow it will be "soon", thank captain obvious


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 15, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> do we know the characters available in the demo yet?



From what I know, it's a story mode demo.

Minato vs MAsked Man
and Hiruzen vs Kyuubi.


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

si community sucks.........


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't been keeping up much, is the story mode/single player back to the way it was in Storm 2? Since I won't always be playing multiplayer, I want something else to do.



Yes, it'll be going back to its old RPG style. Generations was filler time so they aren't doing that for the primary series. We can all agree Generations' story mode was pretty boring and the 'anime cutscenes' don't make up for that. 



Gaiash said:


> I'm sick of Shikamaru screentime. I'm fine with Choji getting more attention in this arc, he earned it. I just wish Ino didn't have to share her moment in the spotlight with Shikamaru. And of course Team Kurenai and Guy really need more attention to their members. Hinata and Lee getting to be part of the main front line group is great but Kishi doesn't really care about Kiba, Shino or Tenten.



Shikamaru got a huge role in Shippuden Movie 3 about 'protecting the King', and I can't tell you how fucking old that's getting. Ino and Chouji, yes, I can go with them. Chouji's needed more screentime since his fight with Jirobo. Kiba is a one-move-wonder but you'd think someone who battles with bugs or ninja tools could have a LOT more done. 



Gaiash said:


> He died a noble death and had a huge impact on Naruto, Hinata and Lee. It's more than Kiba and Shino who haven't really done anything since the timeskip (even when Team 8 and 7 teamed up) and poor Tenten didn't even get any pre timeskip time in the spotlight.



Noble my ass. Neji died to gain an emotional reaction from readers and an excuse for Naruto to just 'power up' again, and I know a lot of people thought that death was piss pathetic and unjustified, myself included. Neji's only screentime in Part 2 amounted to that death, and if you really thought that was the treatment Neji deserved, then I disagree. Perhaps had he gotten to speak to his own dad in this war, and wasn't used merely as the 'lol I overused my Byakugan' humor panel his death might've been better.

As it stands, no one in the Konoha 11 should have died except someone in Team 10 who got more development than the other teams combined in the entire series and even then that's stretching it. 

Neji died like an underdeveloped dog, who's entire existence led up to just dying in Part 2. Kishimoto stopped trying with everyone who wasn't Naruto, Sasuke, Chouji, Shikamaru, and Ino years ago. That was anything but noble. 



Jackieshann said:


> oh the joy... people are gonna spam him online
> 
> and i'll be kicking their ass them with tsunade



Yeah because Uchiha-only teams are gonna be super original huh? 

LolTsunade, I hope so. 



Aeiou said:


> What's the whole quabubble about this framerate thing anyways? Also where was it shown that Asuma is a Boss Battle?


. The flames near his portrait and the enlarged health bar hint towards it. I could be mistaken but I don't think we've seen anyone else with that kind of health bar.  doesn't have those flames either. 

Framerate drops are frequent because when something is on screen it totally affects the speed of the gameplay. For instance, on 360 Susano'o Sasuke's tilt is a framerate killer, as well as Chojuro's support attack. Hell in the Sasuke v.s. Itachi boss fight in the Generations story mode the game is so choppy you need to let Susano'o hit you first for it to be somewhat playable again. It's just bad. There are too many particle effects in some of the moves and it really destroys the speed we all want. Training Field (Evening) was unplayable because of this, and I noticed a lot more lag in the normal Training Field as well.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 15, 2013)

I figured I could just add to this thread instead of making a new one. There's 30 pages so I'm not gonna skim thru all of it to see what you guys have said. If your willing to help a brotha out then thanks! 
I'm going to pre order Naruto Naruto Shippuden: Ultimate Ninja Storm 3 for PS3 but I was wondering if anyone knew the best palce to place the order with the must have or best bonuses that come with the game? Gamestop, Amazon? Thanks in advance!


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2013)

sasuke's susano...whoaa...

i see spam in future onlinee..


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

His tilt isn't even that bad, but the jutsu's tracking looks like a big issue.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

Well Sasuke is going to be the strongest character in the manga.
so...


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

I wonder whos gonna do madaras english voice and jap voice


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 15, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Well Sasuke is going to be the strongest character in the manga.
> so...



HAHAHA nottt


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> HAHAHA nottt



You're one of those typical idiot readers who can't understand the manga properly.



Well in a few weeks, you'll be sitting in front of your monitor.
 all day long.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Noble my ass. Neji died to gain an emotional reaction from readers and an excuse for Naruto to just 'power up' again, and I know a lot of people thought that death was piss pathetic and unjustified, myself included. Neji's only screentime in Part 2 amounted to that death, and if you really thought that was the treatment Neji deserved, then I disagree. Perhaps had he gotten to speak to his own dad in this war, and wasn't used merely as the 'lol I overused my Byakugan' humor panel his death might've been better.


See this is my problem with people who complain about Neji's death, they're not about Neji's death they're about his screen time. Yes Neji deserves more screen time after the timeskip, I can't argue with that. That doesn't however mean he death wasn't noble or moving, it was an emotional death.



SoleAccord said:


> As it stands, no one in the Konoha 11 should have died except someone in Team 10 who got more development than the other teams combined in the entire series and even then that's stretching it.


That's a stupid argument. Screen time isn't what mattered here, it was impact on other characters and while he didn't have as much time in the spotlight as he should have he did make an impact on Naruto, Hinata and Lee so it made the most sense that if anyone in the Konoha 11 was going to die it was him. Team 10 members dying would have been stupid because two thirds of them just lost their fathers.



SoleAccord said:


> Neji died like an underdeveloped dog, who's entire existence led up to just dying in Part 2. Kishimoto stopped trying with everyone who wasn't Naruto, Sasuke, Chouji, Shikamaru, and Ino years ago. That was anything but noble.


Again that isn't his death. That is your issue with how Kishi wrote Neji in general but that doesn't mean he death isn't noble. How much screen time a character has hasn't got anything to do with how noble they were in their final moments. Neji died saving people who meant a lot to him, it was a hero's death.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## RogerMD (Feb 15, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> You're one of those typical idiot readers who can't understand the manga properly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol someones butt hurt huhh . Didn't know this thread was called "No1's opinions matters but Pathos Grim." I wasn't saying Sasuke is weak. Just don't think he'll be at the top of the food chain. Chill now


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

lolsasuke, I'll be destroying anyone that uses him with Lee. 

Meteor jutsu incoming.


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

MADARAS OUGI????!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions, spoiler tag that image dude, come on. 



Gaiash said:


> See this is my problem with people who complain about Neji's death, they're not about Neji's death they're about his screen time. Yes Neji deserves more screen time after the timeskip, I can't argue with that. That doesn't however mean he death wasn't noble or moving, it was an emotional death.
> 
> 
> That's a stupid argument. Screen time isn't what mattered here, it was impact on other characters and while he didn't have as much time in the spotlight as he should have he did make an impact on Naruto, Hinata and Lee so it made the most sense that if anyone in the Konoha 11 was going to die it was him. Team 10 members dying would have been stupid because two thirds of them just lost their fathers.
> ...



-Taking the rest to VM's, its not appropriate here-


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> He has arrived...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Lol someones butt hurt huhh .* Didn't know this thread was called "No1's opinions matters but Pathos Grim."* I wasn't saying Sasuke is weak. Just don't think he'll be at the top of the food chain. Chill now



That's not a bad idea... 
I like it


----------



## harurisu (Feb 15, 2013)

Just as expected.​


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys what is the shattered heavens jutsu?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Guys what is the shattered heavens jutsu?



Guys what is PositiveEmotions' avatar and sig?


----------



## Bender (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> He has arrived...






All hail the motherfucking king


----------



## Mako (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh god, another reason why I will never get a chance to play online mode  There is absolutely no hope for me.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Foster said:


> Oh god, another reason why I will never get a chance to play online mode  There is absolutely no hope for me.



.....Wut....?


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2013)

finally madara so his jutsu will be the meteor one it seems


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like Tenten's Ougi is indeed the Gigantic Iron Ball (MASTERFUL USER on the card no less hehehe). So I guess this means there's no/ few changes to her move set and she'll remain a ranged character with the big scroll, which she doesnt even use any more. So her smaller scrolls are just in her holster for nothing? Zzz 

Wow here's hoping that whoever's shown on those cards are indeed playable characters. That would confirm the Seven Swordsmen and Kin/Gin


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Guys what is PositiveEmotions' avatar and sig?



Why are you guys so rude to the guy?



SoleAccord said:


> . The flames near his portrait and the enlarged health bar hint towards it. I could be mistaken but I don't think we've seen anyone else with that kind of health bar.  doesn't have those flames either.
> 
> Framerate drops are frequent because when something is on screen it totally affects the speed of the gameplay. For instance, on 360 Susano'o Sasuke's tilt is a framerate killer, as well as Chojuro's support attack. Hell in the Sasuke v.s. Itachi boss fight in the Generations story mode the game is so choppy you need to let Susano'o hit you first for it to be somewhat playable again. It's just bad. There are too many particle effects in some of the moves and it really destroys the speed we all want. Training Field (Evening) was unplayable because of this, and I noticed a lot more lag in the normal Training Field as well.



But what is it though?  Lag? Missing frames? Slower FPS?

Also yeah You're right. Most likely Asuma is a Boss Battle. For what reason, I don't know...



SoleAccord said:


> His tilt isn't even that bad, but the jutsu's tracking looks like a big issue.



Are you kidding? His tilt is OP. He can spread that _multiple times_. They're like landmines. They'll stay there for an extended period of time. He can use other methods of raping you while those things are still on the ground. Probably most h4x Awakening yet.


Lordeh Lordeh, it has come. 

Anyone notice how CC2 does Susano, since Storm 2? Instead of the person being inside Susano, CC2 puts the user in front of Susano.. Find it to be very annoying. Kishi even started doing this in the manga recently.



SoleAccord said:


> .....Wut....?



He's talking about the rape he'll suffer from.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it just me or does it look like susano is holding up his middle finger?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2013)

so meteor ougi. perfect susano awakening. grandfireball jutsu

calling it now


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> But what is it though?  Lag? Missing frames? Slower FPS?
> 
> Also yeah You're right. Most likely Asuma is a Boss Battle. For what reason, I don't know...
> 
> ...



Too much particle effects/smoke effects on the screen that the system can't process enough. It lags the gameplay, but its definitely a framerate issue, not a connection issue.

Support and retreat, or jump and chakra dash. Most of the players playing the demo suck/ having enough time to actually try everything out. It looks bad now, certainly, but it doesn't mean there isn't a huge counter. The community will figure something out, especially since he'll be one of the most played characters online bar none.

He said he'd 'never get a chance to play online' so either that's just terrible english or he implied exactly what you said.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 15, 2013)

Wouldn't perfect Susanoo mean we reach Edo Tensei release ? I thought we were only going up to Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto fragments ?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

Perfect Susano'o just seems like massive overkill, even if it'd only last like 15 seconds.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Is it just me or does it look like susano is holding up his middle finger?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nah, he's just saying westside for life 



SoleAccord said:


> Support and retreat, or jump and chakra dash. Most of the players playing the demo suck/ having enough time to actually try everything out. It looks bad now, certainly, but it doesn't mean there isn't a huge counter. The community will figure something out, especially since he'll be one of the most played characters online bar none.
> 
> He said he'd 'never get a chance to play online' so either that's just terrible english or he implied exactly what you said.



And if it's a Singles match? Rape.  Calling supports would have the same effect if you're facing Goofy Tobi's  landmine jutsu. They'll come down and land on his bombs and that'll be the end of it. I see the same thing happening when calling support while he uses his tilt. But you're most likely right. We'll find a cure. 

Well with his latter sentence, I'm sure he meant the latter of your suggestion, in which he's right in saying so. Three new and improved Susanos coming into the game? We all getting raped.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Why are you guys so rude to the guy?



So many reasons. Look at his posts on the Storm 3 thread at the SI forums. But to save you the time, he posts rumors (most of the time from YouTube) with nothing to back them up and acts like "lol i was just guessing lol" and posts things already posted just 5 or so minutes afterwards and claims he didn't see it but in reality he's just an attention whore. Everyone at SI forums are just tired of him and his crap. In a way, he's almost like your archnemesis FoY, a fraud. Just ask haruisu.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> And if it's a Singles match? Rape.  Calling supports would have the same effect if you're facing Goofy Tobi's  landmine jutsu. They'll come down and land on his bombs and that'll be the end of it. I see the same thing happening when calling support while he uses his tilt. But you're most likely right. We'll find a cure.
> 
> Well with his latter sentence, I'm sure he meant the latter of your suggestion, in which he's right in saying so. Three new and improved Susanos coming into the game? We all getting raped.



Singles depends on character, if you have instant awakening then you're gonna need to do that and apply serious pressure, if you have transformation awakening and its close, let him lower you so you can do it when you please, and if he goes into it you have a weapon to even the score. We'll find ways to beat them.

Because using Uchiha characters is going to be unexpected. Lol. For the sake of fun and beating the unoriginal players I'll wager the more skilled folks will find ways to beat the Susano'o scrubs.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 15, 2013)

I always wanted a Blue Susano'o but why is Itachi's still Orange and not Red?
Even his Shuriken thing is Red.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So many reasons. Look at his posts on the Storm 3 thread at the SI forums. But to save you the time, he posts rumors (most of the time from YouTube) with nothing to back them up and acts like "lol i was just guessing lol" and posts things already posted just 5 or so minutes afterwards and claims he didn't see it but in reality he's just an attention whore. Everyone at SI forums are just tired of him and his crap. In a way, *he's almost like your archnemesis FoY*, a fraud. Just ask haruisu.



Pfffffffffffft, _please._ An arch nemesis has to be on par with his counterpart. 



SoleAccord said:


> Singles depends on character, if you have instant awakening then you're gonna need to do that and apply serious pressure, if you have transformation awakening and its close, let him lower you so you can do it when you please, and if he goes into it you have a weapon to even the score. We'll find ways to beat them.
> 
> Because using Uchiha characters is going to be unexpected. Lol. For the sake of fun and beating the unoriginal players I'll wager the more skilled folks will find ways to beat the Susano'o scrubs.



Well, as a player who stays away from the high-tier characters, it's going to be a drag to face these high-tier susanos in Singles.

Are you also telling me you've never fallen prey to anyone's Susano in all your years of playing online? I'm not talking about scrubs. Just like Sasori, I'm talking about those experienced users who know what they're doing from start to finish. I'm talking about those fights where each player is evenly matched, and both have about 25% HP left, and that's when the douche decides to awaken his Susano.

_Those_ fights are when you get worried.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I always wanted a Blue Susano'o but why is Itachi's still Orange and not Red?
> Even his Shuriken thing is Red.



Itachi's Level-2 Susano was always orange. Only the shield was red in the anime, and by that factor, it's right for CC2 to assume Magatama will be red as well.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 15, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> why is Itachi's still Orange and not Red?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 15, 2013)

Looks like Snake Kabuto's Ougi will be the same, based on the cards


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 15, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Wouldn't perfect Susanoo mean we reach Edo Tensei release ? I thought we were only going up to Sasuke and Itachi vs Kabuto fragments ?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Edo Tensei is released immediately following the Super Uchiha Bros vs. Kabuto fight. I don't see how Perfect Susano'o is an issue. Now if we get Unmasked Tobi, *that* would be an issue.




Anyways I am really excited for Madara.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well, as a player who stays away from the high-tier characters, it's going to be a drag to face these high-tier susanos in Singles.
> 
> Are you also telling me you've never fallen prey to anyone's Susano in all your years of playing online? I'm not talking about scrubs. Just like Sasori, I'm talking about those experienced users who know what they're doing from start to finish. I'm talking about those fights where each player is evenly matched, and both have about 25% HP left, and that's when the douche decides to awaken his Susano.
> 
> _Those_ fights are when you get worried.



What have I said that ever implied I don't have trouble with Susano'o? I'm giving you ways to potentially beat it, not suggesting I wouldn't struggle against a good player.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> What have I said that ever implied I don't have trouble with Susano'o? I'm giving you ways to potentially beat it, not suggesting I wouldn't struggle against a good player.



Yeah, I actually misinterpreted your post as downplaying the OPness of Sasuke's Susano. My dearest apologies.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 15, 2013)

I swear... Some of the guys on Saiyanisland and youtube are retarded.
They kept saying Madara's susanoo was suppose to be red.
I can clearly recall seeing it colored blue in one of the covers of the manga volume.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> All of the guys on Saiyanisland and youtube are retarded.


There is your first issue.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Yeah, I actually misinterpreted your post as downplaying the OPness of Sasuke's Susano. My dearest apologies.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. Couldn't Goofy Tobi's awakening do this as well with his grab?



Yea i think so


----------



## G (Feb 15, 2013)

Cant wait for the demo.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)

Me either i really wanna try out the double jump if its in the demo


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 15, 2013)

Edo Itachi SOLD, what's going on with Konan, are they just skipping over her fight? was really hoping she'd be updated.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2013)

so the demo is coming out the 19th a day before my Birthday nice. So is it for Japan only or everywhere?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Gabe said:


> so the demo is coming out the 19th a day before my Birthday nice. So is it for Japan only or everywhere?



Japan and EU, NA has no release date as of yet.

Which is horseshit and CC2 knows it.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 15, 2013)

sucks but at least i have a Japan playstation account


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 15, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Japan and EU, NA has no release date as of yet.
> 
> Which is horseshit and CC2 knows it.


It's confirmed world wide release this Tuesday.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> It's confirmed world wide release this Tuesday.



Did you post the source somewhere? Is it on SI?

I heard EU and JP release Feb 19th but nothing about international.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 15, 2013)

sucks my internet wont work on 360 something is fucked up in the inside. and i dont want to get it for the ps3 bcuz its laggy


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Edo Itachi SOLD, what's going on with Konan, are they just skipping over her fight? was really hoping she'd be updated.


If it's there it'll just be a regular fight with awakened Tobi, nothing worth promoting really. The Choji fight gets promotion because Choji has a new awakening and it leads to the fight with the Gedo Mazo statue. I don't see them updating Konan, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 15, 2013)

The most they could do is give her her Paper Ocean as an ougi, which would be neat, but who knows.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 15, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> The most they could do is give her her Paper Ocean as an ougi, which would be neat, but who knows.



This. This so much.


----------



## Pein (Feb 15, 2013)

I would have liked a cinematic konan boss fight but not much happened in that fight except her using paper ocean and getting killed. Giving her a lengthy ougi would be good enough.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 15, 2013)

So, do you think we'll get to play as Madara in story mode to fight against the Kages, or will it be the opposite?

I just hope we get some cinematic QTE's involving Madara as a boss fight, not just a normal fight.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 15, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> So, do you think we'll get to play as Madara in story mode to fight against the Kages, or will it be the opposite?
> 
> I just hope we get some cinematic QTE's involving Madara as a boss fight, not just a normal fight.



You always play the protagonist in the boss battles, I doubt that'll change now, especially since Madara was going easy on them ..before ...you know...


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 15, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I swear... Some of the guys on Saiyanisland and youtube are retarded.
> They kept saying Madara's susanoo was suppose to be red.
> I can clearly recall seeing it colored blue in one of the covers of the manga volume.



Yup. 





SoleAccord said:


> You always play the protagonist in the boss battles, I doubt that'll change now, especially since Madara was going easy on them ..before ...you know...



Well, CC2 did say during the 7 Swordsmen fight that we could fight on different perspectives, meaning we could play the good guys or the bad guys. I doubt that'll be the case against Madara though, due to it being 1 vs 5. Rather than multiples vs multiples.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SamOuvO8io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

HQ edo itachi, nagato and war tobi scan


New screen shots from the japan event

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2013)

SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6SamOuvO8io[/YOUTUBE]



Thanks.



PositiveEmotions said:


> HQ edo itachi, nagato and war tobi scan
> 
> ​



It's not HQ, negged for telling lies.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2013)

Wait, the fuck, I just realised the scan was released three days ago and I'm actually slowpoke as fuck. 

Take all my money anyway.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

> Storymode will take more than 50 hours, 20 hours being just pure main story,(cutscenes/battles/etc), the Kyuubi events alone is 80 minutes long!
> Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja Storm 3


Sources comes from here



3 newer screen shots.

*Spoiler*: __ 











3 new screen shots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> blablabla​





> This message has been deleted by PositiveEmotions.





> This message has been deleted by PositiveEmotions.



You know there's an edit button, right ? No need to delete your posts each time you want to add a new pic or sentence...​


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> You know there's an edit button, right ? No need to delete your posts each time you want to add a new pic or sentence...​



no one visit old posts to see if they are edited.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 16, 2013)

So this will be like storm2 , unlocking characters by doing story mode?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2013)

Pardon me for my slowness, but where does it state that Nagato's Asura Path is an Ougi? 

I'm pretty sure it could be a Jutsu or even a combo ender, 'cause if his Ougi isn't Chibaku Tensei I'm gonna kill an ant.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 16, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Pardon me for my slowness, but where does it state that Nagato's Asura Path is an Ougi?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it could be a Jutsu or even a combo ender, 'cause if his Ougi isn't Chibaku Tensei I'm gonna kill an ant.



Asura's Path should be a grab, IMO.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Asura's Path should be a grab, IMO.



Yeah, that'd make sense. Don't know why I see people saying it's an Ougi.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Pardon me for my slowness, but where does it state that Nagato's Asura Path is an Ougi?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it could be a Jutsu or even a combo ender, 'cause if his Ougi isn't Chibaku Tensei I'm gonna kill an ant.





Yagami1211 said:


> Asura's Path should be a grab, IMO.





Firaea said:


> Yeah, that'd make sense. Don't know why I see people saying it's an Ougi.



I'm pretty sure it's from his ougi.
Tobi has a pic of his ougi (the second one), same for Itachi, so one could assume it's the case for Nagato too.
And look at the pic, at the effects used, it looks more like an ougi than a simple jutsu/grab/combo to me, but who knows.​


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 16, 2013)

So wait, story mode can take up to 100 hours?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> I'm pretty sure it's from his ougi.
> Tobi has a pic of his ougi (the second one), same for Itachi, so one could assume it's the case for Nagato too.
> And look at the pic, at the effects used, it looks more like an ougi than a simple jutsu/grab/combo to me, but who knows.​



Well, I wouldn't mind if he used Asura Path to blast an opponent into his Chibaku Tensei or something along those lines.

But seriously, I be mad if he doesn't get CT as an Ougi.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

Firaea said:


> Well, I wouldn't mind if* he used Asura Path to blast an opponent into his Chibaku Tensei or something along those lines.*
> 
> But seriously, I be mad if he doesn't get CT as an Ougi.



Maybe if it was an Accel, but ain't happening in Storm.

It's going to be 2 seconds to transform his arm => 4 seconds to load and fire => 3 seconds for the explosion, there you have his ougi 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope not


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

Really makes me miss the old games, these ougi are so lackluster.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

Kushina confirmed playable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2013)

So that meteor no Jutsu is gonna be Madara's jutsu, that's great.

His Ougi likely involves his Susano'o. And until we see him in a scan something tells me he could have the Rin'negan from the get-go. Either way I am sure his Awakening will come down to either Rin'negan or Susano'o, the same way it is for Sasuke & Itachi.

Kushina playable in story mode, that sounds okay. Guess we'll just run around the village with her till she has to go give birth to Naruto.

I hope we get some videos showing those parts of the game from that Japan event soon here.



PositiveEmotions said:


> HQ edo itachi, nagato and war tobi scan
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Nice to get a much better & closer look, specially to Itachi & Nagato.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

Bijuu naruto art work and 3 newer screen shots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Bijuu naruto art work and 3 newer screen shots
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Awesome! 

That Bijuu Naruto artwork is great, now we see from where that character icon of Bijuu Mode that we saw a long time ago (and at first hinted him as playable but nvm) came from, this is it's source.

But why? If the only glimpse of Bijuu Naruto we are gonna have in the game is in the form of "War Naruto's" Ougi, why is there even concept art of it if it is not gonna be playable in any way?

Unless it turns out that there is an accessible, available and playable KCM Naruto as it's own character in the game that turns into this very same Bijuu Naruto that we have in front of us when you enter into his Awakening.  

I could get behind that. Save the best for last.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

I think we might at least play as bmn in the story mode


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

Stop running off at the mouth.
Kushina is just a character that the player can travel as during story mode.
How and why would you be able to fight with a preggo, Mother to be?


----------



## Si Style (Feb 16, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kushina confirmed playable.



No, no no no, just no - You cannot have a pregnant woman as a playable character, that is sick.

She is not playable


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Maybe if it was an Accel, but ain't happening in Storm.
> 
> It's going to be 2 seconds to transform his arm => 4 seconds to load and fire => 3 seconds for the explosion, there you have his ougi
> 
> ...



It's actually plausible. There's always an ougi startup before the cinema starts (when the screen goes black). That could easily be Nagato transforming his arm and powering up the blast. If it hits the opponent, _then_ then can be flown back and he can prepare Chibaku Tensei. It's a possibility.


It's looking good for Placenta Canon. 



Si Style said:


> No, no no no, just no - You cannot have a pregnant woman as a playable character, that is sick.



That made me laugh irl.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

Not sure if this hinata card has been posted or not.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

Giving birth to Naruto will be a button mashing sequence.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Giving birth to Naruto will be a button mashing sequence.



I wonder what happens if I don't press any buttons?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I wonder what happens if I don't press any buttons?


Kushina sucks him back in like a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought that with all the recent Madara stuff we were getting we would have him confirmed by today, the same way we got that Jinchuuriki scan on a Saturday last year.



PositiveEmotions said:


> I think we might at least play as bmn in the story mode



Yep, just like KN6 was in Storm 2's story mode. So it'll look like a wild Awakening in the story, specially in the Bijuus brawl.

Still, I think CC2 know well that fans will like to get a small taste of gameplay regarding Bijuu Naruto that isn't exclusive just for one of the final Boss fights of the story mode or only in the form of an Ougi, even less wait till the next Storm installment. So a KCM Naruto character that has Bijuu Mode as it's Awakening would be a natural thing to do I think.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 16, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Giving birth to Naruto will be a button mashing sequence.



 "You must spread reputation before giving it to Skywalker again."


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Jaruka (Feb 16, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> But why? If the only glimpse of Bijuu Naruto we are gonna have in the game is in the form of "War Naruto's" Ougi, why is there even concept art of it if it is not gonna be playable in any way?


The Artwork is the cover for the Will of Fire edition and that's most likely it. (aside from the art perhaps being used in-game or for a card)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 16, 2013)

I want some goddamn Rinnegan Tobi and Nagato gameplay.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

Kushina will be playable.
She just won't be pregnant like when she helped Naruto fight Kurama.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Giving birth to Naruto will be a button mashing sequence.



Sounds as hard (and fun)  as pulling off Madison's bra in Heavy Rain.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

5 new screen shots

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 16, 2013)

I get the impression the story mode could go up to around Naruto and Kurama's battle with the tailed beasts, and end just before the Uchiha brothers reunion.

I honestly don't know how they are going to handle it - the story could end at a cliffhanger moment or CC2 might even produce their own ending.

But do you think we'll get some DLC with additional content to the story mode later on?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 16, 2013)

Really? We don't need a pregnant Kushina part of the game ...doesn't help I already loathe her.



Takamura Bear said:


> But do you think we'll get some DLC with additional content to the story mode later on?



Doubt it. Perhaps Storm 4 on next Gen consoles will allow them to do the entire story from beginning to end with full rosters, but as of now I can't see them adding a DLC for an ending. The most DLC we get so far are costumes.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 16, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> I get the impression the story mode could go up to around Naruto and Kurama's battle with the tailed beasts, and end just before the Uchiha brothers reunion.
> 
> I honestly don't know how they are going to handle it - the story could end at a cliffhanger moment or CC2 might even produce their own ending.
> 
> But do you think we'll get some DLC with additional content to the story mode later on?



Seems more likely. Either ending right before Sasuke and Itachi fight Kabuto or afterwards as just a normal battle.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Really? We don't need a pregnant Kushina part of the game ...doesn't help I already loathe her.
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Perhaps Storm 4 on next Gen consoles will allow them to do the entire story from beginning to end with full rosters, but as of now I can't see them adding a DLC for an ending. The most DLC we get so far are costumes.



I don't wanna see part 1 Genin anymore.
Kiba, Gaara, Tenten.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Doubt it. Perhaps Storm 4 on next Gen consoles will allow them to do the entire story from beginning to end with full rosters.


That'd be wonderful, then they could stop making them there, lest they fall into the Dragon Ball pit.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I don't wanna see part 1 Genin anymore.
> Kiba, Gaara, Tenten.



You don't want to see them because they're in the hands of garbage players, or ...?



Skywalker said:


> That'd be wonderful, then they could stop making them there, lest they fall into the Dragon Ball pit.



CC2 can stop, certainly ..other studios may not. Money is money, and Dragon Ball still makes money, which is why its being milked dry for so many years.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You don't want to see them because they're in the hands of garbage players, or ...?
> 
> 
> 
> CC2 can stop, certainly ..other studios may not. Money is money, and Dragon Ball still makes money, which is why its being milked dry for so many years.



Oh yeah and part 1 Kankuro.

I can beat them its just that when I gain the upper hand some players leave the match.lawl


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Oh yeah and part 1 Kankuro.
> 
> I can beat them its just that when I gain the upper hand some players leave the match.lawl



That's not the character's fault, its the players. Bad kids are going to be bad kids with any character. If they leave and you weren't a spammer or staller, then they acknowledge they are the worst player and leave. 

People act like leaving from the legitimate match against a legitimate player will prevent the loss. Even if its not on your record, you still forfeit by leaving intentionally.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I don't wanna see part 1 Genin anymore.
> Kiba, Gaara, Tenten.



the only characters that should be in the game

madara
itachi
sasuke
tobi
orochimaru
kisame
danzo

the rest shouldnt be playable


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Oh yeah and part 1 Kankuro.
> 
> I can beat them its just that when I gain the upper hand some players leave the match.lawl


You forgot Neji.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 16, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> You forgot Neji.



PTS Lee is also very troublesome. His speed is incredible ..Storm 1 did Team Gai more justice than Kishimoto ever has.


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> 5 new screen shots
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


thats the same konoha map as in Storm 2...

obligatory i wanna play as chojuro comment


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

Valiere said:


> the only characters that should be in the game
> 
> madara
> itachi
> ...



Yes, let the characters with sharingan be playable only.
They drive the story 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> You forgot Neji.



Geneartions did Lee and Neji justice 
They aren't too broken.
Neji has quick combos, Rotation is a cutscene attack
Lee awakens on Green bar of health, better combos.
imo... They are better than their Part 2 versions.
Sasuke...
Man, fuckk Part 1 Sasuke uses his Fireball Jutsu quicker than his Part 2 version. 
Damn, I wish TS Sasuke had that buff.
Itachi and Obito beat TS Sasuke in Fireball execution speed.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

Hinata has the same ougi


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Hinata has the same ougi



I thought having seen how PTS characters had better ougis than their TS versions in Storm Generations would have made them realize they needed to change them, but apparently not...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

Kishimoto told CC2 to ignore K11. 

Kishimoto: Just do it, these fucks will buy the game just for Madara Uchiha.



Kishimoto: I haven't even developed them in the manga, so you guys are safe. They hate Sakura so much, so make sure you give her a broken Tilt and an item that lets her awaken again. 
Give Tenten the fan  People seem to be fond of her for some strange reason.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 16, 2013)

Im only gonna play the 20hrs of the main story with the battles and cut scenes


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2013)

Actually thinking of selling the gane after beating the story mode 100%.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 16, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Kishimoto told CC2 to ignore K11.
> 
> Kishimoto: Just do it, these fucks will buy the game just for Madara Uchiha.
> 
> ...



And what about Tsunade, a sannin, hokage and got the fight of her life during the war, yet they still paid her DUST.


Same awakening as in S2

*Spoiler*: __ 








Let's not even talk about her ougi

*Spoiler*: __ 





5 years ago we got this, from the same CC2...




*meltdown*​


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

G said:


> thats the same konoha map as in Storm 2...
> 
> obligatory i wanna play as chojuro comment


They've changed so much.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> And what about Tsunade, a sannin, hokage and got the fight of her life during the war, yet they still paid her DUST.
> 
> 
> Same awakening as in S2
> ...



Very true.... But imo I like her Accel Ougi
Naruto Accel series was great, very good ougis and even team ones with certain characters.
I'm CC2 will do something for the next game, if they will make them anymore.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 16, 2013)

G said:


> thats the same konoha map as in Storm 2...
> 
> obligatory i wanna play as chojuro comment



You just want Chojuro because he wears glasses.


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2013)

AEIOU WHATS WITH THE BUTTHURT


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 16, 2013)

I hit a soft point, eh?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Hinata has the same ougi


That's good, I was hoping she'd keep it.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2013)

@G

That's the exact same shit I did after beating Naruto Shippuden Ultimate Ninja storm 2.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm thinking of replaying Generations in preparation.

...before I realise just how bad the story mode was


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 16, 2013)

lol, that didn't really even qualify as a story mode

It's Arcade Mode with an extra side of abridged plot


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 16, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I'm thinking of replaying Generations in preparation.
> 
> ...before I realise just how bad the story mode was



You're better off playing Storm 2 to get into the rpg style again. Generations wasn't a story game, they used the anime cutscenes as a way of getting you to ignore how much it really sucked.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 16, 2013)

Generations' "storymode" was pitifully horrid. I couldn't bear doing that even just to get the characters.


----------



## Raidoton (Feb 16, 2013)

harurisu said:


> 5 years ago we got this, from the same CC2...
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> *meltdown*


Oh I'm glad CC2 got rid of these DBZ Ougis from the PS2 Games... Some of the Ougis are still a bit over the top in Storm, but overall they stick to the anime.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 16, 2013)

And the trailers made everyone think that they were gonna have fully fleshed out and animated cutscenes 

But more than half the story mode is made of stills taken from the anime


----------



## G (Feb 16, 2013)

I still hope for Choji to get a new Ougi.
CC2 must have realized how bad it is, right? right??!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2013)

Best part of Generations' story mode was this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqlgNh0YZNE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 16, 2013)

I want Chojuro because he has my favorite Naruto weapon.
But I know the last 4 characters are most likely those I want most.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 16, 2013)

G said:


> I still hope for Choji to get a new Ougi.
> CC2 must have realized how bad it is, right? right??!


Doubtful.

[YOUTUBE]41yQOwM5MZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Best part of Generations' story mode was this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqlgNh0YZNE[/YOUTUBE]



It's so true


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 16, 2013)

Had CC2 not focused on Asura's Wrath then Generations could've probably continue with the story mode from Storm 2 and cover the Kage Summit & Confining the Jinchuuriki arcs with all the cinematic stuff.

A.k.a. the final product would have been more consistent with it's predecessors and as epic as the two previous installments.


I have always liked Asuma's Fuuton chakra blades, in the game they look much more awesome.



Jaruka said:


> The Artwork is the cover for the Will of Fire edition and that's most likely it. (aside from the art perhaps being used in-game or for a card)



Yeah I remember, good argument.

However I side with that it could also end up being used in-game, like in the example I've been arguing today.  It would be _perfect_ if it turned out like that.



Takamura Bear said:


> I get the impression the story mode could go up to around Naruto and Kurama's battle with the tailed beasts, and end just before the Uchiha brothers reunion.
> 
> I honestly don't know how they are going to handle it - the story could end at a cliffhanger moment or CC2 might even produce their own ending.
> 
> But do you think we'll get some DLC with additional content to the story mode later on?



I don't think CC2 will produce their own ending. I think the game will end with a very important and climatic cliffhanger after a Boss fight that involves Naruto (Storm 1 & Storm 2's story modes end with battles that involved him, 'cause you know, main character thing). And since Rin'negan Tobi has been recently confirmed I say the cliffhanger will be players finding out who Tobi is after his mask is broken when we win the Boss battle against him.



G said:


> thats the same konoha map as in Storm 2...
> 
> obligatory i wanna play as chojuro comment



I think the reason why it is the same Konoha map is because the screenshots are showing the flashback hours prior to when the Kyuubi attacked Konoha and Kushina is narrating the events that happened back them, so therefore we get there the same one from Storm 2. But during the present time of story mode, we'll be going around the rebuilding Konoha that we've seen in the trailers.



PositiveEmotions said:


> Hinata has the same ougi



Juuho Soushiken looks epic as always! 



G said:


> I still hope for Choji to get a new Ougi.
> CC2 must have realized how bad it is, right? right??!



 could be his new Ougi if he gets an upgrade there too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 16, 2013)

is there any way an american gamer can get the Samurai Costume?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 16, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Best part of Generations' story mode was this
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqlgNh0YZNE[/YOUTUBE]



yes this shit was funny



Pathos Grim said:


> Yes, let the characters with sharingan be playable only.
> They drive the story



im serious


----------



## Monna (Feb 17, 2013)

We need a game where Zetsu is playable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> We need a game where Zetsu is playable.



Indeed we do.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Raidoton said:


> Oh I'm glad CC2 got rid of these DBZ Ougis from the PS2 Games... Some of the Ougis are still a bit over the top in Storm, but overall they stick to the anime.



I can't at people throwing the "DBZ ougi" for every Accel 2 ougi, it doesn't even make sense sometimes, like now.

You do realize we're talking about Tsunade, right ? A woman that can, in the manga/anime, do this



Or this



And this



The generic weak punch they gave her in Storm 2 doesn't represent her well AT ALL.


There's *NOTHING* DBZ in this Accel 2 gif. ​


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

She did a punch like that in Storm 1 against Orochimaru, just minus the whole tearing a fissure through the earth. 

Her current Ougi is shit though, doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm kinda inbetween

I think over the top Ultimates work for some characters, but feel out of place with others

Tsunade is particular, lol, she needs a change


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 17, 2013)

The same map as in storm 2 just for the Minato flashback.
Because the actual map for the game is very different.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2013)

Sadly, Tsunade isn't going to change as they already confirmed that she will have the same awakening when they showed her stupid swimsuit attire.

So no Byakugou or anything new.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 17, 2013)

Ino, Sakura and Tsunade need new ougis badly!


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 17, 2013)

Madara. 
My Madara + Rinnegan Tobi/M? + Mizukage/Edo Nagato team will be a reality.

So... anyone dare take a guess what characters that might be left?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Ino, Sakura and Tsunade need new ougis badly!



The fuck is this shit? TenTen does too


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 17, 2013)

All the females need updating


----------



## Firaea (Feb 17, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Sadly, Tsunade isn't going to change as they already confirmed that she will have the same awakening when they showed her stupid swimsuit attire.
> 
> So no Byakugou or anything new.



As is usual with this game, there's always something to kill the hype when something is announced to build the hype.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2013)

I hope they give Tsunade Byakugō no Jutsu as an Ultimate Ougi!


----------



## Jaga (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## G (Feb 17, 2013)

What..
whys Kshina shown in the scan alongside the rookies and Edos?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2013)

God... they're going to use pictures from the anime for Storymode again?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 17, 2013)

I've another pet peeve about Generations for the past few weeks. People are just mashing buttons while playing the game! So bloody noisy!!!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> I've another pet peeve about Generations for the past few weeks. People are just mashing buttons while playing the game! So bloody noisy!!!



What, you mean like pressing R1/L1 when their supports aren't available, and then you hear that 'unavailable' sound? I like that sound. It's like tasting their pitiful desperation.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> What, you mean like pressing R1/L1 when their supports aren't available, and then you hear that 'unavailable' sound? I like that sound. It's like tasting their pitiful desperation.



Exactly, it's like they are crying "HEEELP!!" to their supports when they are out of substitution bars and you are comboing them!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

That noise makes my ears bleed.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 17, 2013)

lol this is someone's post on SI

"sasukeuchiha1808 ? 44 minutes ago −
MY WISHLIST:
- Naruto Bijuu Mode
- Madara Uchiha
- Kakashi with Executioners Blade
- 7 Swordsman of the Mist
- Omoi
- *Hack & Slash as a new game mode*
- Multi awakenings for some characters
- More map detail e.g. if a fireball hits a wall it burns for a bit
- Map Destruction
-* Fried Chicken for dinner*
- Charged Jutsu for every character
- When characters get hit show the damage
- Naruto substitution a poof of smoke whilst not awakened to make it look like a clone
- Edo Itachi Ultimate not Totsuka Blade
- Nagato ultimate Planetary Devastation 
- Gaara Shukaku (not gunna happen though)
- *Naruto without a robe as Sage Mode
- Mortal Kombat free fall Kombat*"


I want to make a SI account so bad, just to log in and call people "dumbass" for making these random posts.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> The same map as in storm 2 just for the Minato flashback.
> Because the actual map for the game is very different.



Agreed.



Wraith_Madara said:


> Madara.
> My Madara + Rinnegan Tobi/M? + Mizukage/Edo Nagato team will be a reality.
> 
> So... anyone dare take a guess what characters that might be left?



You mean as in being officially confirmed? Well Madara would fall in that category. I also think that when he is revealed that same scan will also show the 5 Kages all together since those 6 characters are supposed to be put in a Boss fight. 

Maybe there we'll get a look at Tsunade using Byukugou. Raikage wearing his Kage cloak and well, Oonoki in this game has more canon attacks & feats unlike in Generations where they made up a lot of Doton jutsus for him.

And afterwards, my last dare predictions are Sage Kabuto & KCM Naruto as their own characters.


Sweet. I like a lot this screenshot showing the "result" of you winning the Boss battle against Kurama:



Can't help but think that CC2 really animates better KCM than Pierrot...



Aeiou said:


> God... they're going to use pictures from the anime for Storymode again?



I think they are just as "secret factors" you unlock after you win a Boss fight with all the achievements and starts, etc, like in Storm 2.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 17, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> -* Fried Chicken for dinner*



The fuck?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 17, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> You mean as in being officially confirmed? Well Madara would fall in that category. I also think that when he is revealed that same scan will also show the 5 Kages all together since those 6 characters are supposed to be put in a Boss fight.
> 
> And afterwards, my last dare predictions are Sage Kabuto & KCM Naruto as their own characters.


Yep, the confirmed ones. SI leaves alot of characters out of the roster and math was never my strong side. Without the Kages (Gaara, Tsunade not included), their supports and Taka, I got to 56-57. 
I forgot the Akatsuki Edos and Kisame, too.

And I hope your last dares are correct. Sage Kabuto would be a most welcome secret character, just like Snakecloak Kabuto (at least for me, he was the last character I found out about before Generations hit the mailbox), and KCM Naruto... well, I never managed to get anywhere with him as an awakening, but greatness can't be denied when it blitzes around the screen. Give him an Ougi and an UJ, and voila. I gotta try him out more, to see what he does.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 17, 2013)

So there's 4 Mystery slots.
I wonder who.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Neji card


Im glad that the water falls of truth stage is in this game


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

No one posts character cards here unless they are someone that wasn't announced yet....


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Well i do


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

And that is a bit irritating, especially since you don't spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Well i do



Yeah because you crave of attention. No one posts cards of characters that have already been confirmed to be in the game....jackass. 



Skywalker said:


> And that is a bit irritating, especially since you don't spoiler tag that shit.



Oh he knows, SI forums are no different than here and he's there all the time.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Jaruka (Feb 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Yeah because you crave of attention. No one posts cards of characters that have already been confirmed to be in the game....jackass.


Wow. Why're you being such a dick?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Wow. Why're you being such a dick?



If you had an SI account, you would understand why. He annoys the hell out of everyone there with his crap. Watch, he's going to start doing the same thing here in no time and then you'll completely understand why people are being dicks to him.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If you had an SI account, you would understand why. He annoys the hell out of everyone there with his crap. Watch, he's going to start doing the same thing here in no time and then you'll completely understand why people are being dicks to him.



*Curiosity level = over 9000*


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

When is the release date of this game?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> When is the release date of this game?



March 5 for US, March 8 for EU and April 18 for JP.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

What? why till April 18 for JP? This doesnt make any sense. O_o

Also is Sakura even going to have her pony tail like in the cover of the game? Just wondering you know.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If you had an SI account, you would understand why. He annoys the hell out of everyone there with his crap. Watch, he's going to start doing the same thing here in no time and then you'll completely understand why people are being dicks to him.



Seriously bro, what does he do to annoy people ?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

If he bothers you guys, just put him on your ignore list and you won't have to worry.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> Seriously bro, what does he do to annoy people ?



He posts a lot of BS rumors, most of them from YouTube and nothing to back them up. PM haruisu if you want a better explanation. Once HE started showing up, haruisu just stopped coming here as often.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

HystericalGamez says he has the game but he isn't telling us anything. Rather pointless really.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

The youtube thing was one time.

I swear i do one annoying thing and all the sudden i do it all the time which again the yt thing was one time


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

It looks like there a lot of BS going on in here for me to understand it, lol.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 17, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> What? why till April 18 for JP? This doesnt make any sense. O_o


Of course it makes sense. It was the case for Storm and Storm 2, released in Japan after US and EU releases.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> Of course it makes sense. It was the case for Storm and Storm 2, released in Japan after US and EU releases.



But why? shouldn't it be on reverse?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Idk whats the point of saying " i have the game but i cant post anything about it" imo he should say that when he actually can post stuff about the game but hey thats just my opining


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Idk whats the point of saying " i have the game but i cant post anything about it" imo he should say that when he actually can post stuff about the game but hey thats just my opining



Exactly. I think he is more concerned about views and his channel more then actually giving us anything.


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 17, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> But why? shouldn't it be on reverse?


Compare the sales of Naruto games in Japan and One Piece ones... maybe you will have a beginning of answer.





And the Naruto licence is very popular in Europe and US, so why should they be forced to release their Naruto games in Japan first ?


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

Loool people on Gamefaqs think I'm HystericalGamez


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If you had an SI account, you would understand why. He annoys the hell out of everyone there with his crap. Watch, he's going to start doing the same thing here in no time and then you'll completely understand why people are being dicks to him.





BlazingInferno said:


> He posts a lot of BS rumors, most of them from YouTube and nothing to back them up. PM haruisu if you want a better explanation. Once HE started showing up, haruisu just stopped coming here as often.



When I found out he's a member here too I was like


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why lord ? WHYYYY ?








Fullazare said:


> Compare the sales of Naruto games in Japan and One Piece ones... maybe you will have a beginning of answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It has NOTHING to do with sales, it's all about spoils.
The game covers chapters that will be shown in the anime months and months after the EU/US release, they can't/don't want to spoil Japanese viewers that much.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 17, 2013)

HystericalGamez is a troll.
Lol I know about his BS on GFaqs too.
I'm UltimaXOmega.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm Skull-Gang and they are bullying me


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HystericalGamez is a troll.
> Lol I know about his BS on GFaqs too.
> I'm UltimaXOmega.



The Storm 3 thread on SI just got closed and GFaqs has turned into a pandemonium, because of that whole "I have the game already'" thing 

(I'm not saying he's lying)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HystericalGamez is a troll.
> Lol I know about his BS on GFaqs too.
> I'm UltimaXOmega.



Yeah, a guy who doesn't even want this attention is clearly trolling. 



harurisu said:


> The Storm 3 thread on SI just got closed and GFaqs has turned into a pandemonium, because of that whole "I have the game already'" thing


 
Huh, wonder how long that'll be. Lol I should start going to the GameFaqs forums again.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The Storm 3 thread on SI just got closed and GFaqs has turned into a pandemonium, because of that whole "I have the game already'" thing
> 
> (I'm not saying he's lying)



Really ? Lol I haven't been on since I got banned.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Lol well that lock lasted long


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Really ? Lol I haven't been on since I got banned.



Why did you get banned ?



BlazingInferno said:


> Lol well that lock lasted long


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Why did you get banned ?



"Consistently posting off-topic content"

Which I think is bullshit since no one ever gets at me for going off topic which must mean i'm not off topic. Iv'e seen members there that have been there longer than I have and they don't get shit for it. Especially when that ass hat Holy One and two other dickheads are negging me when I'm not even talking to them. I think Kengen also has it out for me 

I'm Snake Eyes btw.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> "Consistently posting off-topic content"
> 
> Which I think is bullshit since no one ever gets at me for going off topic which must mean i'm not off topic. Iv'e seen members there that have been there longer than I have and they don't get shit for it. Especially when that ass hat Holy One and two other dickheads are negging me when I'm not even talking to them. *I think Kengen also has it out for me*
> 
> I'm Snake Eyes btw.



He could be lurking, so I'll keep it cute, but let's just say that I feel you bro


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

I agree holy one its just as annoying as me


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> But why? shouldn't it be on reverse?



Whoa.

Whoa.

Whoa.

Shut the fuck up, I'm not waiting till April for this. Don't question the release date that works in your favor.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I agree holy one its just as annoying as me



Trust me he is not.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

New card


----------



## Taylor (Feb 17, 2013)

Can anyone confirm that this game will have a run about story mode, unlike the Generations one?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Taylor said:


> Can anyone confirm that this game will have a run about story mode, unlike the Generations one?



You mean a "real" story mode like in S2 ? Yes, that was confirmed months and months ago.
[YOUTUBE]L25gM4Z4y9o[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2013)

I wonder what kind of opening Storm 3 will have. And if it'll be as awesome as the previous installments. 

[YOUTUBE]Li5kbxsySw4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-vUW90VnjsA[/YOUTUBE]



Wraith_Madara said:


> Yep, the confirmed ones. SI leaves alot of characters out of the roster and math was never my strong side. Without the Kages (Gaara, Tsunade not included), their supports and Taka, I got to 56-57.
> I forgot the Akatsuki Edos and Kisame, too.
> 
> And I hope your last dares are correct. Sage Kabuto would be a most welcome secret character, just like Snakecloak Kabuto (at least for me, he was the last character I found out about before Generations hit the mailbox), and KCM Naruto... well, I never managed to get anywhere with him as an awakening, but greatness can't be denied when it blitzes around the screen. Give him an Ougi and an UJ, and voila. I gotta try him out more, to see what he does.



I take it Kisame will be in the game too, at least so that we can see in the game the transition of Samehada into it's new wielder, Killerbee. This reminds me of Gaiash's theory that the achievements are only for the bigger & important Boss battles, so Kisame might turn out to have one for him, likely against Gai since that was his final round.

Sage Kabuto would like EMS Sasuke in this game, just that he showed more of his Senjutsu skills while the Uchiha bros were more on the defensive (Sasuke the most therefore he didn't show much of his new abilities but CC2 gathered all the little things he was able to do during his small time in the war's business back then). As for KCM Naruto, he looks ready to come out of the Awakening oven and be his own full-fledged available character.

I think they could still find place to give him the     and the  for an Ougi/Ultimate Jutsu. Unless that FRS is set to be his Ougi/Ultimate Jutsu.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 17, 2013)

Heres to hoping the new story mode doesnt have me picking up bs in the environment. Storm 2 free roam wasnt exactly my cup of tea, also they removed the ability to ninja run in the open world to increase play time. Annoying.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Heres to hoping the new story mode doesnt have me picking up bs in the environment. Storm 2 free roam wasnt exactly my cup of tea, also they removed the ability to ninja run in the open world to increase play time. Annoying.



Remember Konoha's looped music? Boy that shit got old~


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Seems like neji has the same ougi go look at his card the new one


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 17, 2013)

Are there still plans to include the ring-out feature? Read something about it on SI a few months ago, and a lot people hated the idea of it being included in the first place. Personally, I don't think it's a wise move at all and is just going to abused to hell online. 

And I know this is going to sound crazy, but am I the only one that thinks this game's anime visual style is better than the actual anime itself? Even the choreography in some of the cut scenes looks spectacular.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 17, 2013)

@sole accord, its been ages since I played storm 1 but yeah looping music in konoha has been even in the accel games. My problem is the camera angle changing to 2D and picking items from the environment. Other than that no problems with the story mode in Storm 2.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 17, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Are there still plans to include the ring-out feature? Read something about it on SI a few months ago, and a lot people hated the idea of it being included in the first place. Personally, I don't think it's a wise move at all and is just going to abused to hell online.
> 
> And I know this is going to sound crazy, but am I the only one that thinks this game's anime visual style is better than the actual anime itself? Even the choreography in some of the cut scenes looks spectacular.



Ringout won't be in Ranked matches, and I'm glad that it won't.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

slickcat said:


> @sole accord, its been ages since I played storm 1 but yeah looping music in konoha has been even in the accel games. My problem is the camera angle changing to 2D and picking items from the environment. Other than that no problems with the story mode in Storm 2.



After 20 hours Konoha's music didn't annoy you? You're a champ then.

Anyone else wondering if CC2 is going to skip out on Naruto hyperventilating? I wonder how they'll handle it.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 17, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> After 20 hours Konoha's music didn't annoy you? You're a champ then.
> 
> Anyone else wondering if CC2 is going to skip out on Naruto hyperventilating? I wonder how they'll handle it.



That was one of the best parts of the Kage summit arc.
Oscar performance on Naruto's end I must say. 
CC2 must input that scene onto Storm 3.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> After 20 hours Konoha's music didn't annoy you? You're a champ then.



The Konoha soundtrack was amazing. I miss hearing that song to this day.  It's most likely aligned with the good times I had with Storymode in Storm 1.


----------



## G (Feb 17, 2013)

4 man squad? But Sakura's a woman
yes im funny


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Really ? Lol I haven't been on since I got banned.



Look what I just got for exposing NarutoSSJ2



> You have been banned for the following reason:
> Posting off topic content.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Geez, SI is really strict on off-topic posting.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 17, 2013)

You got banned for the exact same thing you're doing right now.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 17, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Look what I just got for exposing NarutoSSJ2



BS man


----------



## slickcat (Feb 17, 2013)

damn always giving dem reps to aeiou as usual. Yeah the music of konoha had a certain feeling to it, reminded me of my younger days in college n shit. also very good and relaxing melody. Another one was from accel 2 too

[YOUTUBE]5obq5PBT9Yg[/YOUTUBE]

This track used to drive me nuts at the time.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 17, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Ringout won't be in Ranked matches, and I'm glad that it won't.


Which should in tern mean it's an optional feature.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

How is everyone doing today


----------



## harurisu (Feb 17, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> How is everyone doing today



I am SEETHING right now...



OT: Neji, Hinata, Choji and TenTen have all shown the same ougis as in S2.
I wonder if they'll pay Sai dust too, even tho he did show 2-3 new jutsus during the war...


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> The Konoha soundtrack was amazing. I miss hearing that song to this day.  It's most likely aligned with the good times I had with Storymode in Storm 1.



If you play over 20 hours of Storm 2 and listened to that as frequently as I did, and you were never bothered, then more power to you. I just got tired of it eventually.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Someone said that most konaha 11 will have the same move sets idk if its true tho and so far it seems like that


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2013)

Man... CC2 really fucked up with Zabuza in Generations. He is so shit it's disgraceful. But that drives me to use him even more for some reason. That work-8x-as-hard thing is challenging, but sometimes the difference in tiers is saddening. Was in a tournament and went up against PTS Lee, then PTS Neji, then a spamming Masked Man. Beat all of them and then the host terminated the tournament. Why... I was Zabuza... _Zabuza_ FFS. 



slickcat said:


> damn always giving dem reps to aeiou as usual. Yeah the music of konoha had a certain feeling to it, reminded me of my younger days in college n shit. also very good and relaxing melody. Another one was from accel 2 too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5obq5PBT9Yg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This track used to drive me nuts at the time.



And they are delicious 

Yeah, the Storm 1 Konoha track reminds me of the days playing that game during Christmas Break. No school for 2 weeks left me waking up early in the morning to that song when I played the game. Was a relaxing playthrough. 



SoleAccord said:


> If you play over 20 hours of Storm 2 and listened to that as frequently as I did, and you were never bothered, then more power to you. I just got tired of it eventually.



Oh, you were talking about Storm 2? Feck that shit, that looped soundtrack annoyed the hell out of me as well. I was solely talking about Storm 1's konoha track.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Man... CC2 really fucked up with Zabuza in Generations. He is so shit it's disgraceful. But that drives me to use him even more for some reason. That work-8x-as-hard thing is challenging, but sometimes the difference in tiers is saddening. Was in a tournament and went up against PTS Lee, then PTS Neji, then a spamming Masked Man. Beat all of them and then the host terminated the tournament. Why... I was Zabuza... _Zabuza_ FFS.


Was he bad? I never really saw people use him. That sucks, Zabuza is one of my favorites.


----------



## Psysalis (Feb 17, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Was he bad? I never really saw people use him. That sucks, Zabuza is one of my favorites.



His moveset was pretty slugish and he was sometimes glitchy after using KnJ. Also at times when using his jutsu at close range it would fly right over the person you are fighting, leaving you wide open. I really wanted to main him in generations but it was kind of a pain in the ass. Some characters are just at a complete disadvantage with their movesets compared to the fast hitters in the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 17, 2013)

Honestly, I hope Rinnegan Tobi DOESN'T have the Gedo Mazu summon as his ougi. The Version 2 jinchuriki attacking sounds more cooler imo.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2013)

lol Zabuza

I had a match with a friend who was using him, and literally danced circles around him using Naruto 

Laughably slow


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 17, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn always giving dem reps to aeiou as usual. Yeah the music of konoha had a certain feeling to it, reminded me of my younger days in college n shit. also very good and relaxing melody. Another one was from accel 2 too
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5obq5PBT9Yg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This track used to drive me nuts at the time.



best naruto game in every way. and the music just adds to it


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 17, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Was he bad? I never really saw people use him. That sucks, Zabuza is one of my favorites.



Zabuza by far has to be the worst, most horrid character in the history of Storm. He's so poorly done it's embarrassing. His combos are ridiculously slow, as people have said. His jutsu flies over the opponent, making you waste precious chakra, time, and leaves you as a sitting duck. His air combos are glitched, you can't combo-cancel effectively without it getting messed up. He's also glitched when dashing towards his opponents, your attacks won't hit the opponent for some reason and they can just attack you. His tilt is utterly useless, he does a random, stupid flip in the air before he hits you, leaving you as a stupid-looking sitting duck. Also, his ougi has _no range whatsoever._ The mist may seem to go far but you have to literally be touching Zabuza for his ougi to connect. The mist is just ornamental.

He is my favourite character too. That's probably why I'm going to try to main this guy and kick ass. I've given up on this guy about 18 times throughout my Generations experience, but something keeps telling me to give him a chance.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 17, 2013)

Any thoughts as to what Madara's awakening could be? Judging from that card shown, his ougi will be Shattered Heaven, so his awakening could be his Susanoo.

Not his Perfect Susanoo (chakra stabilized) as it will be too big for them to fit on the screen.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Any thoughts as to what Madara's awakening could be? Judging from that card shown, his ougi will be Shattered Heaven, so his awakening could be his Susanoo.
> 
> Not his Perfect Susanoo (chakra stabilized) as it will be too big for them to fit on the screen.


He does have smaller Susano'os.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Anyone gonna dl the jap demo tomorrow?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 17, 2013)

Is it tomorrow or the 19th? 

I'll try it out either way


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 17, 2013)

Well right now its monday in japan so ima dl the demo tomorrow which will be tue in japan


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Any thoughts as to what Madara's awakening could be? Judging from that card shown, his ougi will be Shattered Heaven, so his awakening could be his Susanoo.
> 
> Not his Perfect Susanoo (chakra stabilized) as it will be too big for them to fit on the screen.



There're too many possibilities for Madara's character to be perfectly captured in Free Battle mode, honestly. That's my main qualm with the game, because the general lack of multiple Jutsus and Ougis is inevitably gonna stifle some characters, for example Pain in Storm 2/Generations.

Madara could get normal Susano'o, but that'd be a little underwhelming considering what he has shown.

Ultimate Susano'o is still possible, though it'd definitely look downscaled (Itachi's and Sasuke's Susano'os look rather downscaled too in Storm 2/Generations).

I think Rinnegan would be a cool awakening, but it wouldn't really classify as a transformation, and considering that Susano'o is lolhaxspampwnage in Storm, he's more likely to get Susano'o. It's the brainless way out for CC2 to make him powerful.

I do hope CC2 manages to capture Nagato's and Madara's characters properly in Free Battle, because being able to play characters which are well-represented in comparison to the manga is one of the main reasons why I anticipate Storm.

I particularly want to see Mokuton: Kajukai Korin as part of Madara's movesets.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 18, 2013)

As far as the story is getting, we probably won't even see Perfect Susano'o. Apart from it likely being drawn out into a longer clash, the Gokage boss fight in this game isn't going past Chapter 563.

Still a possibility though. Chakra Mode appeared in Generations when it only reached the Kage Summit, so I think PS could at least be his UJ for free matches.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2013)

i never understood why cc2 refuses to put multiple jutsus per character


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

it will be better if storm 4 will be next gen, then they shouldnt have any excuses with 3 combos and one jutsu for most characters. we need every character to be capable of all his techniques without it being a combo ender. Also adding free for all mode, tag team. These guys are intentionally cutting the game short.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 18, 2013)

slickcat said:


> it will be better if storm 4 will be next gen, then they shouldnt have any excuses with 3 combos and one jutsu for most characters. we need every character to be capable of all his techniques without it being a combo ender.* Also adding free for all mode, tag team. *These guys are intentionally cutting the game short.



Sounds like something that one of those happy go lucky youtube posters and SI would say.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 18, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> As far as the story is getting, we probably won't even see Perfect Susano'o. Apart from it likely being drawn out into a longer clash, the Gokage boss fight in this game isn't going past Chapter 563.
> 
> Still a possibility though. Chakra Mode appeared in Generations when it only reached the Kage Summit, so I think PS could at least be his UJ for free matches.



I may be wrong, but based on the 'Achievements' list I actually think this game goes beyond the Gokage boss fight and completes somewhere at Naruto VS Tobi or Itachi VS Kabuto. 



Valiere said:


> i never understood why cc2 refuses to put multiple jutsus per character



Nor have I ever.



slickcat said:


> it will be better if storm 4 will be next gen, then they shouldnt have any excuses with 3 combos and one jutsu for most characters. we need every character to be capable of all his techniques without it being a combo ender. Also adding free for all mode, tag team. These guys are intentionally cutting the game short.



Damn straight. Even on the current generation, the only excuse is laziness, really. I can accept combo enders being Jutsus in some cases, but it should never replace the actual Jutsu being usable.

We need multiple Jutsus and Ougis for many characters who simply weren't depicted well in the game. Take Jiraiya, for instance. What happened to Frog Song? He was extremely disappointing in the game, unfortunately.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Sounds like something that one of those happy go lucky youtube posters and SI would say.



Those youtube posters know their shit then. People are buying this game just for the character reveals, it shouldnt be so at this point. the differences between the storm titles in mechanics arent so vast that people cant omit a title. Only generation has a system that is based around taijutsu but even with that theres newer ways to exploit. 

Let people have their opinions.If such mode is added to the game its more variety and those who dont like it, dont use those modes. Simple


----------



## -JT- (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi guys, have I missed any good news?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Hi guys, have I missed any good news?



We're getting a trailer tomorrow, CC2 confirmed it on their blog.
Apparently it could be the final one, so expect something epic and 6-10 minutes long.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

nah it wont be the final trailer, they usually also have a trailer thats the opening of the game. just like sennin posted a while back


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

slickcat said:


> nah it wont be the final trailer, they usually also have a trailer thats the opening of the game. just like sennin posted a while back



I'm not saying it will, but we got S2 and SG last trailer 5-6 weeks before the release, and the game is coming out in 2 weeks, it's the perfect time to release a final trailer, at least a EU/US one.


----------



## Xin (Feb 18, 2013)

Will there be a PC version?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 18, 2013)

Most likely the demo on Tuesday is final so hopefully Minato has 4 combos.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2013)

I hope/think the trailer'll be epic


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 18, 2013)

New Trailer?

INB4 Madara


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2013)

@Harurisu

Bitchin 

pek pek pek 

Total awesome sauce


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 18, 2013)

Will the demo be on the 360 ?


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

The new trailer should be about..


*Spoiler*: __ 



Neji's death.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The new trailer should be about..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Only if his ultimate is updated to 'Chakra Bird of Inspiration' no Jutsu


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 18, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Only if his ultimate is updated to 'Chakra Bird of Inspiration' no Jutsu



Chakra bird of wha- what??  

His uj should be 'The Shinobi Alliance no Jutsu/Cry moar no Jutsu'

And his awakening should be teary eyed golden byakugam.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea the trailer comes out today or tomorrow in my time (cali)


Also i will get the demo around 6-7pm today which in japan time will be tomorrow at 11am to 12pm.

Did i make sense?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Chakra bird of wha- what??



He's talking about this "bird" I think


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait the demo will be in jap on the jap bandai yt channel right?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 18, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Chakra bird of wha- what??





harurisu said:


> He's talking about this "bird" I think


Yes. Yes I am 



> His uj should be 'The Shinobi Alliance no Jutsu/Cry moar no Jutsu'
> 
> And his awakening should be teary eyed golden byakugam.



I approve of Golden Bykugam


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

The demo on the 20th im guessing NA demo?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HystericalGamez is a troll.
> Lol I know about his BS on GFaqs too.
> I'm *UltimaXOmega*.



This explains SO MUCH.


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

So has Japan gotten the demo yet?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

No komo not yet


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

*Full translation of what CC2 said on their blog today
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



A playable demo will be available tomorrow!
Hello everyone!

I wanted to thank everyone who came at the event held last Saturday for Naruto Storms 3.

(then an little irrelevant part about a "challenge" during the event)

Now we will finally be able to give you a playable demo of Naruto Storms 3 on PS3 from tomorrow!
In this demo you'll be able play the "Kyuubi incident" which represents the beginning of the game.
The difficulty level and content of the Battle might partially differ from the full version of the game, but it's still very representative of what you'll get when you'll buy the game. Have fun!

And from tomorrow, the fifth and latest trailer of the game, and the new combat system and Ougis "finish" that got you all concerned, as well as details on the goup/team fighting will also be revealed! A lot of topics that will give you an overview of the game will be discussed.

In addition, the latest information about Naruto Storms 3 were published in the Shounen Jump that just came out today in Japan (the Shounen Jump that leaked last week on the Internet). "HE" will finally participate in the war (he must be talking about Rinnegan Tobi)


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 18, 2013)

hopefully we get Madara footage.


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone have an idea of what they mean by Ougi's finish?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> Anyone have an idea of what they mean by Ougi's finish?



That's the "secret factor"
[YOUTUBE]YCMQ1eqreeA[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh man that's sick!


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Komoyaru said:


> Oh man that's sick!



To me it's a pointless feat.
It makes the ougis unnecessarily longer and would have been better if they used the Storm engine instead of random anime pics...


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Well said. I can agree with that too. But I guess it still is a pretty nice little feature for free battle mode.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

So.. I made a JPSN for Storm 2's Japanese demo.. but I can't remember how to log in to it or check it's login info. Anyone remember how? 

And if not, who remembers how to make one?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Search it on yt


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 18, 2013)

Saw these two tweets from earlier just now



No idea why the PS3 demo is a day later now for the UK, and making silver Live members have to wait until the 26th is bloody annoying :/


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> Saw these two tweets from earlier just now
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why the PS3 demo is a day later now for the UK, and making silver Live members have to wait until the 26th is bloody annoying :/


Because X-Box live likes your money. Still one day later is barely anything, we can see the demo online tomorrow and if we want to play it we get it on wednesday.


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

What time will Japan recieve the demo? Anyone know?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

well it will be good if the demo isnt region locked, apparently Japan has started locking certain demos to play only on jap PS3s


----------



## Nardo6670 (Feb 18, 2013)

^Any logical reason for why they do that?( I know they did that with JPN version of Metal Gear Rising Revengeance demo)


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Because X-Box live likes your money. *Still one day later is barely anything*, we can see the demo online tomorrow and if we want to play it we get it on wednesday.



But getting the game 3 days later than NA is bloody annoying, right?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 18, 2013)

NEW TRAILER


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

So both the demo and the new trailer come out tomorrow? Awesome! 

The trailer most likely will show the events from the second day of the war and the gameplay of the Edo Kages, Itachi, Nagato, Rin'negan Tobi, Madara and EMS Sasuke. Betting on that the other 4 Kages (Mei, Oonoki, Ei and Tsunade will star in too in some footage regarding their fight against Madara).



Firaea said:


> I may be wrong, but based on the 'Achievements' list I actually think this game goes beyond the Gokage boss fight and completes somewhere at *Naruto VS Tobi* or Itachi VS Kabuto.



I'm vouching for the bolded to be the game's final Boss fight.

EDIT: That's the trailer? 

*watches*


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Konan vs Tobi confirmed, yaaaas


And also hack and slash ougis


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

Hmmm, I guess there ll probably be one more trailer.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 18, 2013)

Awww yeaaaah^


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2013)

not badd. and konan vs tobi confirmed nice

i guess tobi's ultimate is izanagi


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 18, 2013)

Damn good trailer


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 18, 2013)

if konan has a boss fight then im assuming she's going to have paper ocean as her ougi yasss 

now all i want is madara vs kage fight confirmed


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 18, 2013)

Called Mu being a clone. Also we saw barely anything from Edo Itachi and Nagato but Nagato has a boss Jutsu and Edo Itachi is an alt. 
Guy lost his badass Ultimate for no reason even though in the arcs covered he uses it. 
No Rinnegan Tobi gameplay.
Mu has same air combo as Onoki.
Kazekage has exact same moveset as Gaara.
Based on the coffins no Edo Kimmimaro and Chiyo.

The disappointment is great.


----------



## Icegaze (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol they included a Jay model in the game - 2:07. Tribute to the fallen Kumo nin? 
Decent trailer. But I was expecting a lil something at the end. I guess the anime/Studio Pierrot is to blame. 
Oh well, looking forward to trailer 7.


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Called Mu being a clone. Also we saw barely anything from Edo Itachi and Nagato but Nagato has a boss Jutsu and Edo Itachi is an alt.
> *Guy lost his badass Ultimate for no reason even though in the arcs covered he uses it. *
> No Rinnegan Tobi gameplay.
> Mu has same air combo as Onoki.
> ...



Who says he lost it. He could use asakujaku in gen as well but still had his other ultimate.

And I'm still banking on the 4th Kazekage being faster than Gaara.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw Danzo vs Sasuke Boss Battle.  Also did anyone notice Nagato's awakening used the Asura Realm's arm blaster? It's probably a grab/combo ender rather than an ougi (still a chance for CT as ougi then!).

Also that "special conditions" tournament thing is going to cause some shitstorms. "Battle ends at count 70", "1 Ultimate kills opponent", "no Substitution for each player". This is going to be fun in a chaotic, frustrating way... 

I also like how the war in Storymode is going to work, the menu screen is kind of like the anime where they were explaining the war, showing the whole map and seeing where each division is.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with haru the best part of the trailer is this


----------



## Walkway (Feb 18, 2013)

Nagato was awakened...Please don't tell me that red hair is awakening only...

(But other than that, excellent trailer!)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2013)

Trailer was awesome. And it looks like we can pick which division to play as in any order which makes me love this game even more.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is the comment of the day from SI forums.

"I feel as though I have literally fallen in love with this video game.
I just wan't to buy storm 3 put it in a dress n go to the prom dance seriously. "


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 18, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Here is the comment of the day from SI forums.
> 
> "I feel as though I have literally fallen in love with this video game.
> I just wan't to buy storm 3 put it in a dress n go to the prom dance seriously. "



Oh damn I'm jealous! Can't wait for this game to come out!!


----------



## Pein (Feb 18, 2013)

looks so fucking awesome. Nidaime and the rest of the kages looks so awesome, even the 4th kazekage looks better than Gaara.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 18, 2013)

My first UNS3 trailer... at least I think so...
And what a trailer. Edo Kages, Jins and Itachi & Nagato. Be still my heart.

Can't wait to get it.
Wonder which Tobi you're gonna fight Konan with if that fight comes up, since he was doing all but joking around during said fight.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

For some reason I m not hyped from this trailer. I didnt see much new stuff and well I feel like I might agree with some of FoYs points but anyways, I was expecting an elaborate expansion on what battle features they added to the vs mode, other than that support assist, I clearly havent seen anything else.

Still going to purchase the game for the story mode though,whether I keep it after that would depend on if I ll be in the mood to keep it.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 18, 2013)

There has to be a way to let this come out faster right?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

I kind of agree with some people, though. Gaara's father looks like a clone of Gaara (I think that aerial combo was the worst thing to show in this trailer, they literally got the choreography from Gaara's air combo and changed the sand a little bit).

Also Mu's tilt is basically Akatsuchi's jutsu.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

Decent trailer, it was more of a resume of everything we've seen so far but with new cutscenes like from the Kage Summit (and a cinematic sequence of Sasuke vs Danzou, which hints more at their Boss confrontation) and from Naruto vs MS Sasuke (wonder if those scenes of Sakura & Kakashi will be part of the QTEs from the Boss fight). And it appears there will also be Konan vs Tobi as a Boss battle.

Wonder if Mifune vs Hanzou is a Boss fight too judging by that small sequence showing the beginning of their fight, could be wrong.

The Edo Kages look epic.  The Nidaime Mizukage looks very good. I don't remember much from Oonoki's moveset from Generations but I think Muu looks great too. Besides, I have a feeling Oonoki's moveset is gonna be different from Generations this time since he has shown new attacks during this arc. Sandaime Raikage looks badass, though not sure if he was in his Awakened state or it was KCM Naruto (or both things).

However some things were still missing: no focus on the gameplay of Itachi (I wouldn't jump the gun to say he's an alternate costume just for that crow-sneak attack from Storm 2), nor Nagato (only saw him using his Asura canon in an Awakening, which already makes me fear a bit that red hair Nagato could be just his Awakening >.>), nor Rin'negan Tobi or EMS Sasuke. The only new characters that displayed their movesets were the Edo Kages.



slickcat said:


> Hmmm, I guess there ll probably be one more trailer.





Motochika said:


> Awww yeaaaah^





Icegaze said:


> Oh well, looking forward to trailer 7.



Yeah I agree. And I hope it's a new one too and not just a 1 minute or some seconds lenght addition to this one. That 7th trailer should show the gameplay of Itachi, Nagato, EMS Sasuke, Madara and Rin'negan Tobi. And Sage Kabuto & you-know-who-else-I've-been-arguing-about-the-whole-time.



Random said:


> Who says he lost it. He could use asakujaku in gen as well but still had his other ultimate.
> 
> And I'm still banking on the 4th Kazekage being faster than Gaara.



Same here, the 4th looked a bit more faster than Gaara.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 18, 2013)

Random said:


> Who says he lost it. He could use asakujaku in gen as well but still had his other ultimate.
> 
> And I'm still banking on the 4th Kazekage being faster than Gaara.


No he couldn't.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

GUYS! Did anyone notice he online mode and what it says? There's a list of modes, saying Player Match, Endless, Tournament, and "Ninja World War Map". Then the trailer delves deeper in this and shows the world map with a lobby of sessions. Could this be _multiples vs multiples_? Look at the icons beside it, there's one player alone, or players stacked together. Teams and every-person-for-themselves?


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 18, 2013)

lol nobody noticed the new Sasori/Edo Sasori using a human shield instead of his 3rd Kazekage puppet ?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2013)

Cthulhu21 said:


> lol nobody noticed the new Sasori/Edo Sasori using a human shield instead of his 3rd Kazekage puppet ?



 Mind taking a snap of that? The fighting was too speedy.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

@haru if i ask you to make me a gif will you please do it for me?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 18, 2013)

Trailer was awesome, and so glad to see Konan vs Tobi too!


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2013)

Amazing. So with the Kage Summit and Tobi vs Konan I'm so hopeful of a properly done Danzo battle. 

KCM getting a frog summon would indicate that he was incomplete in the recent demo as were other characters who got three combos. 

Game looks freakin' excellent and I love how there's that wall-chart where we pick which battles we go to in the war.


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 18, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Mind taking a snap of that? The fighting was too speedy.





You can see it better at around 0:37 and 0:38 in the actual video(he comes as a support to Deidara)


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol he has the Hyuga dude now as his puppet?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 18, 2013)

Tobi VS Konan 

I will be really pleased if serious Tobi is playable (separate charecter slot) or at least if Goofy Tobi can use that new awakening feature like Naruto.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Amazing. So with the Kage Summit and Tobi vs Konan I'm so hopeful of a properly done Danzo battle.
> 
> *KCM getting a frog summon would indicate that he was incomplete in the recent demo as were other characters who got three combos.*
> 
> Game looks freakin' excellent and I love how there's that wall-chart where we pick which battles we go to in the war.



Well that mini FRS + Gamahiro move was seen in that event where we saw the Jinchuurikis's movesets. So I wouldn't call him incomplete in that sense, though I sure can see another way KCM Naruto is "incomplete". 

We'll see, there's still time left before the game is released so we could be in store for some surprises like the three combos thing being more than just 3.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

@Jaruka, the frog summon is his tilt, he does a mini FRS then proceeds to bring down the house. As for the game having only 3 combos, this will mean they take out one combo from every pre-existing character. Well not going to jump into conclusions. Buying it regardless of if madara is playable or just a boss fight.

Its rush hr now so I m sure the next trailer wont be too far off, a week at most. they ll need to advertise more to get more ppl if they can.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Called Mu being a clone.


He's hardly a carbon copy. He shares the similarities that, gasp, he had in the manga. Besides there's nothing wrong with a clone character when there are enough differences between them and there aren't too many clones. Mu seems more like the Akuma to Onoki's Ryu (and he doesn't even have a Ken).



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Also we saw barely anything from Edo Itachi and Nagato but Nagato has a boss Jutsu and Edo Itachi is an alt.


Of course Itachi is an alt. What did you expect? Does it matter? Itachi has a decent enough moveset already and we're sure to get a difference between his outfits.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Guy lost his badass Ultimate for no reason even though in the arcs covered he uses it.


Seems more like part of the Hack&Slash mode to me. And even if this is a new Ultimate who says this isn't just War arc Guy?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No Rinnegan Tobi gameplay.


Doesn't matter. We know he's playable.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Kazekage has exact same moveset as Gaara.


Exact? Really? Oh he's a clone certainly but we've not seen his entire moveset, it could be different enough.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Based on the coffins no Edo Kimmimaro and Chiyo.


Based on the preview character selection I think otherwise. Who else but Chiyo would fill the third empty sand slot?



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The disappointment is great.


You're always disappointed. The rest of us are looking at the positives yet you can't help but be pessimistic about everything.



Wraith_Madara said:


> Wonder which Tobi you're gonna fight Konan with if that fight comes up, since he was doing all but joking around during said fight.


Awakened Tobi seems like the safest bet. KCM Naruto will be awakened Naruto and we've seen awakened Tobi used for serious Tobi's fight in Generations' story mode.



Cthulhu21 said:


> lol nobody noticed the new Sasori/Edo Sasori using a human shield instead of his 3rd Kazekage puppet ?


Well it was shown in a screenshot a while back. What we haven't seen is if he plays differently enough from the Kazekage puppet.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Tobi VS Konan
> 
> I will be really pleased if serious Tobi is playable (separate charecter slot) or at least if Goofy Tobi can use that new awakening feature like Naruto.


Which might actually make Tobi worth playing as especially given that the new R1+L1 jutsu might be pretty cool.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Well that mini FRS + Gamahiro move was seen in that event where we saw the Jinchuurikis's movesets. So I wouldn't call him incomplete in that sense, though I sure can see another way KCM Naruto is "incomplete".
> 
> We'll see, there's still time left before the game is released so we could be in store for some surprises like the three combos thing being more than just 3.


My apologies, I remember seeing that video but can't remember the move, I can be very forgetful sometimes.

Perhaps Asa Kujaku is Might Guy's R1/L1 attack?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I agree with haru the best part of the trailer is this



teh fuck?  why didnt they show tobi's other sharingan?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

Here's hoping that Konan gets revamped , because her Storm 2 moveset was poor. Also hoping Edo Zabuza has an updated moveset, or just something different from his Generations one. I hope CC2 realizes how horrid it was. Still, Generations Zabuza could have been his Storm 3 model that they were introducing early on..


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 18, 2013)

Imma have fun spamming Dat Joki Boy.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Here's hoping that Konan gets revamped , because her Storm 2 moveset was poor. Also hoping Edo Zabuza has an updated moveset, or just something different from his Generations one. I hope CC2 realizes how horrid it was. Still, Generations Zabuza could have been his Storm 3 model that they were introducing early on..


How was it bad? I quite liked it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks like that scene is going to be involved in the game.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Valiere said:


> teh fuck?  why didnt they show tobi's other sharingan?



I have no idea i didnt make the game lol but i think they will tho


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 18, 2013)

No Madara in the trailer ?  What the hell ...


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> GUYS! Did anyone notice he online mode and what it says? There's a list of modes, saying Player Match, Endless, Tournament, and *"Ninja World War Map". Then the trailer delves deeper in this and shows the world map with a lobby of sessions. Could this be multiples vs multiples? Look at the icons beside it, there's one player alone, or players stacked together. Teams and every-person-for-themselves?*



Oh man, words can't express how excited i'll be if it's a hack'n slash online mode where a number of players are thrown in a big stage and the last one standing is the winner 


I'm gonna be king of the hill


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

They sure are covering more events from the story isn't? I mean in reference to that scene of Konan vs Tobi.

In other words, they are showing her death. If that is true I wonder if the same treatment will be given to Kisame in the Confining the Jinchuuriki arc. 

*@Gaiash:* I like your defense arguments, really.   However, I find something I can't agree with it: you say that Edo Itachi is an "alt" (I take it means alternate costume) but you argue that it is not fair to go ahead and say the 4th Kazekage is a Gaara clone because we haven't seen his entire moveset (which I agree with).

Don't you think the same thing can be said about this Itachi? The only thing we saw from him in the trailer was that tilt/sneak-behind-with crows attack. It is too early to judge him, specially when he appeared with the "new" title in last week's scan. I say it is best to wait and see him in full action in any kind of footage that we haven't seen yet and then evaluate if he's an alt or actually a new version of the character.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 18, 2013)

The new trailer's awesome 

Set worthy, even


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I like your defense arguments, really.   However, I find something I can't agree with it: you say that Edo Itachi is an "alt" (I take it means alternate costume) but you argue that it is not fair to go ahead and say the 4th Kazekage is a Gaara clone because we haven't seen his entire moveset (which I agree with).
> 
> Don't you think the same thing can be said about this Itachi? The only thing we saw from him in the trailer was that tilt/sneak-behind-with crows attack. It is too early to judge him, specially when he appeared with the "new" title in last week's scan. I say it is best to wait and see him in full action in any kind of footage that we haven't seen yet and then evaluate if he's an alt or actually a new version of the character.


True. Personally I'd prefer if he's an alt but he could still have a second slot. I just think having more slots open for new characters is a better thing to hope for than them going to characters we already have.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> How was it bad? I quite liked it.



Konan or Zabuza? Konan's moves are sluggish, your jutsu has a slow startup and doesn't knockback the opponent until the end, making it easy to sub. But she's no where near as horrible as Zabuza.



Foxve said:


> Oh man, words can't express how excited i'll be if it's a hack'n slash online mode where a number of players are thrown in a big stage and the last one standing is the winner
> 
> 
> I'm gonna be king of the hill



Well, I don't know if this is the case, but it's just a hunch. There's a bunch of sessions under the category of "Ninja World War Map" with sessions showing 1/4, 1/6, 1/8, etc. But Tournament and Endless were another category, so why would there be rooms in Ninja World War Map? Makes me believe there is a multiple hack n' slash feature online.. I can't remember if CC2 confirmed there wouldn't be multiple online matches, though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 18, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> Saw these two tweets from earlier just now
> 
> 
> 
> No idea why the PS3 demo is a day later now for the UK, and making silver Live members have to wait until the 26th is bloody annoying :/



Because you need to pay for good shit, not just have the console. If Silver members can still get demo's and not pay for shit, then they should consider themselves lucky. 



Gaiash said:


> Because X-Box live likes your money. Still one day later is barely anything, we can see the demo online tomorrow and if we want to play it we get it on wednesday.



Yet I guarantee you Xbox still has the framerate issues.




Aeiou said:


> But getting the game 3 days later than NA is bloody annoying, right?




Lmao, I'm glad you pointed that out. 



Valiere said:


> not badd. and konan vs tobi confirmed nice
> 
> i guess tobi's ultimate is izanagi



I would hope not. Danzo's ultimate was garbage. "Loltrappedinatree-no-jutsu"

Anyway, Mu and Gaara's dad both basically steal from their predecessor's movesets. Cloned combos.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 18, 2013)

I liked Danzo's UJ.

If Serious Tobi is a separate character, I want his UJ to be Izanagi/Space Time Jutsu troll followed by dat pipe stab.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well, I don't know if this is the case, but it's just a hunch. There's a bunch of sessions under the category of "Ninja World War Map" with sessions showing 1/4, 1/6, 1/8, etc. But Tournament and Endless were another category, so why would there be rooms in Ninja World War Map? Makes me believe there is a multiple hack n' slash feature online.. I can't remember if CC2 confirmed there wouldn't be multiple online matches, though.



There's only two ways it can be better if it's true. One is if you go around the map looking for a session and two is if you can pick teams for the battle royale.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I liked Danzo's UJ.
> 
> If Serious Tobi is a separate character, I want his UJ to be Izanagi/Space Time Jutsu troll followed by dat pipe stab.



Basically just a copy/paste from his UJ in Impact ? That would be so reductive, I want something totally new, it's CC2 we're talking about, what happened with their "Accel" creativity ?


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

Well they had better not pull this stunt with Generation 2, old characters coming back the same way. Also if the game really is down to 3 combos now, you had best bet generations 2 will have 4 combos again. LOL


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

what do you guys think this numbers mean on the sessions found screen?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> what do you guys think this numbers mean on the sessions found screen?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



....You really are a little troll aren't you?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

@sole what i really dont know that those numbers mean. Im not the brightest person you know


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> what do you guys think this numbers mean on the sessions found screen?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





PositiveEmotions said:


> @sole what i really dont know that those numbers mean. Im not the brightest person you know



You don't read posts in this thread, do you?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

I think days ago some of you were discussing what could Madara's Ougi  be since his jutsu seems to be the metor no jutsu. Well what if his Ougi consists of him creating his  and then they all go at you in some kind of a 



Gaiash said:


> True. Personally I'd prefer if he's an alt but he could still have a second slot. I just think having more slots open for new characters is a better thing to hope for than them going to characters we already have.



I see. Well I take it he's like the third and final Itachi we will have (Generations had Storm 1 and Storm 2's Itachis). IMO slots should be open for either new characters, different versions of characters that have displayed in the manga new attacks (Edo Itachi falls here and even EMS Sasuke) and finally, transformed or Awakened characters that showed enough stuff to be considered as separate new characters. *coughkcmnarutocough*


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You don't read posts in this thread, do you?



No i dont sorry ;(


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think days ago some of you were discussing what could Madara's Ougi  be since his jutsu seems to be the metor no jutsu. Well what if his Ougi consists of him creating his  and then they all go at you in a



Too many Susano'o Awakenings and Ultimates.

I'd prefer he used Forest Pollen World to 'daze' the opponent and use a massive Katon to set it aflame and burn the opponent alive.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Konan or Zabuza? Konan's moves are sluggish, your jutsu has a slow startup and doesn't knockback the opponent until the end, making it easy to sub. But she's no where near as horrible as Zabuza.


Sorry for the lack of clarity, I was asking about Zabuza.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> No i dont sorry ;(



Well then you should invest in that. You should probably read what others have to say before asking questions. What you're asking has been discussed in the previous page.



Jaruka said:


> Sorry for the lack of clarity, I was asking about Zabuza.



Something I said a little earlier:



Aeiou said:


> Zabuza by far has to be the worst, most horrid character in the history of Storm. He's so poorly done it's embarrassing. His combos are ridiculously slow, as people have said. His jutsu flies over the opponent, making you waste precious chakra, time, and leaves you as a sitting duck. His air combos are glitched, you can't combo-cancel effectively without it getting messed up. He's also glitched when dashing towards his opponents, your attacks won't hit the opponent for some reason and they can just attack you. His tilt is utterly useless, he does a random, stupid flip in the air before he hits you, leaving you as a stupid-looking sitting duck. Also, his ougi has _no range whatsoever._ The mist may seem to go far but you have to literally be touching Zabuza for his ougi to connect. The mist is just ornamental.
> 
> He is my favourite character too. That's probably why I'm going to try to main this guy and kick ass. I've given up on this guy about 18 times throughout my Generations experience, but something keeps telling me to give him a chance.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

@AE sure will next time thanks for the tip.

@everyone else: how is everyone doing?

Ima main ems sasuke and madara if his in the game


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Ima main ems sasuke and madara if his in the game



Okay what's that make, the seventh person maining Madara?

EDIT - HOLY SHIT MY COLLEGE'S SPRING BREAK STARTS THE WEEK S3 comes out. THANK YOU GOD!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

@sole: wow really wow but in this game theres gonna be tons of people are gonna main him


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Anyone get the demo on japanese account yet?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

@komo no bro in 5 hrs from now check the jap psn


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well then you should invest in that. You should probably read what others have to say before asking questions. What you're asking has been discussed in the previous page.



See what SI has to deal with


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Too many Susano'o Awakenings and Ultimates.
> 
> I'd prefer he used Forest Pollen World to 'daze' the opponent and use a massive Katon to set it aflame and burn the opponent alive.



Could be, but maybe we could end up with another Susano'o Ultimate with the amount of cinematic exposition like EMS Sasuke's. I proposed that because it could be like Pain's Ultimate but obviously stronger and more brutal.

Its either gonna be one of these options or they will just go for the


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 18, 2013)

that  Planetary Rasengan have bad ass effects, i am disappointed in Mu his jutsu look exactly like Ohnoki even if he did it in another shape in the anime and manga.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> that  Planetary Rasengan have bad ass effects, i am disappointed in Mu* his jutsu look exactly like Ohnoki even if he did it in another shape* in the anime and manga.



What we saw in the trailer is his basic "jutsu", could even be a combo finisher.
The laser Jinton will, IMO, be his ougi.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

i really like this part of the trailer
 i like how theres damage on the rock when naruto hits it its awesome imo


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

@ sennin you are right, all the susano users have the same ougis in this title in one form or the other,but Itachi should have a different ougi this time, Madara doing a slash with susano as his ultimate will be darn boring. He ll most like have meteor


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2013)

When Tenten throws Neji back into the Arena after Sai's bird knocks him out....


SHE DOESN'T HAVE HER GIANT SCROLL ATTACHED TO THE BACK OF HER WAIST!

AHHHHHHHHH NEW MOVE SET OR WHAT?


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Could be, but maybe we could end up with another Susano'o Ultimate with the amount of cinematic exposition like EMS Sasuke's. I proposed that because it could be like Pain's Ultimate but obviously stronger and more brutal.
> 
> Its either gonna be one of these options or they will just go for the



I think it will be shattered Heaven.


----------



## Komoyaru (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally was able to make my japanese PSN after like 10 tries! Def playing the game when Japan gets it tonight.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> When Tenten throws Neji back into the Arena after Sai's bird knocks him out....
> 
> 
> SHE DOESN'T HAVE HER GIANT SCROLL ATTACHED TO THE BACK OF HER WAIST!
> ...



Don't get your hopes up tho, we're not talking about "After Storm 2" CC2.
They didn't even change her UJ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

*@Cheshter:* The card says "jutsu", so I think it is safe to say that will be a part of his moveset and not "The jutsu" that stands out the most. 



PositiveEmotions said:


> i really like this part of the trailer
> i like how theres damage on the rock when naruto hits it its awesome imo



Must be due to the higher impact you recieve after being hit by an Awakened character.



slickcat said:


> @ sennin you are right, all the susano users have the same ougis in this title in one form or the other,but Itachi should have a different ougi this time, Madara doing a slash with susano as his ultimate will be darn boring. He ll most like have meteor



I think Edo Itachi's Ougi could be the one to turn out as boring, there is a chance his one could be Izanami.  But yeah Itachi's Ougi this time is gonna be different.

I doubt Madara's perfect Susano'o slash will be that anticlimatic, but we'll see.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *@Cheshter:* The card says "jutsu", so I think it is safe to say that will be a part of his moveset and not "The jutsu" that stands out the most.



Not trying to sound rude, but that doesn't make sense.
How is a "mission card" for example supposed to be "The jutsu" that stands out the most ? Yet that's what they did with most of the ougi cards.



And Madara's pose on his "jutsu" card is clearly the same as the one he used in the manga before throwing the meteor, that can not just be part of his moveset, that's definitely his ougi.




Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I think Edo Itachi's Ougi could be the one to turn out as boring, there is a chance his one could be Izanami.  But yeah Itachi's Ougi this time is gonna be different.




We've seen his ougi in the latest shonen jump scan AND in one of those promo cards, it's his Yasaka Magatama jutsu



And as you can see, his ougi is also a "jutsu card", just like Madara...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

I see. I've never known so much about the cards so I am going from what I have gathered by seeing other cards that did have the jutsu name and concluding it was just a regular jutsu. In the case of the Edo Kages, most of their cards ended up being confirmed in today's trailer to be what their cards said, jutsus.

The only way this can be settled is if in the next & likely final trailer we see Itachi doing more than in today's.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Must be due to the higher impact you recieve after being hit by an Awakened character.



Idk i didnt see this in nsg i think it a new feature unless in wrong


----------



## harurisu (Feb 18, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I see. I've never known so much about the cards so I am going from what I have gathered by seeing other cards that did have the jutsu name and concluding it was just a regular jutsu. In the case of the Edo Kages, most of their cards ended up being confirmed in today's trailer to be what their cards said, jutsus.
> 
> The only way this can be settled is if in the next & likely final trailer we see Itachi doing more than in today's.



I have a last "jutsu" card for you



I think the whole "mission"/"jutsu" thing has nothing to do with the card being a jutsu or ougi...


Edit: All the tailed beast ougis are "jutsu" cards too


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

Ahh okay, much better. Thanks.

Madara's meteor no jutsu just raised a lot in chances of it being his Ougi then.


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 18, 2013)

Is art from these cards lifted from the game its self?

The Madara one certainly has the CC2 looks.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Ben Tennyson (Feb 18, 2013)

very awesome trailer.


----------



## Mishudo (Feb 18, 2013)

My body is fucking ready. Just pre-ordered this shitzkovitz


----------



## -JT- (Feb 18, 2013)

Wait, which trailer are _you_ guys talking about?


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol people that can't wait. Guess i won't be in this thread again till it comes out or i get the demo in US......


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Two more hrs for the jap demo


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Two more hrs for the jap demo



Good news, guess I'll wait then and dl it using my Japanese account.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

One more hour for tha jap psn demo


----------



## Foxve (Feb 18, 2013)

lol you can't wait till the day after tomorrow? really? I don't mean to sound like a dick but just wow


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Don't get your hopes up tho, we're not talking about "After Storm 2" CC2.
> They didn't even change her UJ...



I know I know... I'm thinking she'll probably get the same moveset but with her twin scrolls instead of her giant scroll this time... I'm still very confused, and annoyed why they haven't shown more of her and the Bashosen, but oh well! I'm just very excited! Now that Guy has two ougis confirmed in the game, I'm wondering whether everyone will get two ougis, since I'm sure CC2 must have been spammed with such requests for months. Perhaps they've purposely only shown the old Storm 2 ougi to throw us off for now? 

I'm gonna be a walking zombie for the next two weeks before the game drops.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

I waited long enough bro


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

THE DEMO IS OUT!!!!!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

Well, time to get "spoiled" about some of the game's chapters. 

Expecting some vids to start coming out showing the demo.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Sorry for the double post guys ;(


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 18, 2013)

Finally saw the trailer, dat fucking Mu and Trollkage and even Yondaime Kazekage!!! . 

Edo Kages do not disappoint.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Im playing the demo now


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 18, 2013)

While we wait for news regarding the demo, here's a crazy idea regarding Nagato.

What if he is like "War Naruto"? What if he can also use that instant/"adversity" Awakening and turn in the middle of his combos into his red haired, prime self like Naruto can turn into KCM?

If that was revealed I would feel trolled after they confirmed him as his red haired self, even his concept art character window was based from it. But I think we should have our minds open to that possibility.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Ima upload my game play here


----------



## slickcat (Feb 18, 2013)

played the demo, its safe to say its 3 combos per character now. Its in minatos movelist. Graphics is amazing as usual but theres isnt much meat to the demo. killed kyuubi under 1min. I would recommend replaying just minatos half,but it shouldnt be any different from generations.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got done with the demo, and wow that was awesome. now i really can't wait for it


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 18, 2013)

Any update about the number of ground combos?


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 18, 2013)

Konan O_O YESSSS

Kushina YESSSS 

From the looks of the screen shot I saw Itachi will have the same moveset though >.>


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

The mm boss battle was to easy and super fast to beat i have a bad feeling about the story mode


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 18, 2013)

Ah yeah. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNRGgCKlgq8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Walkway (Feb 18, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> The mm boss battle was to easy and super fast to beat i have a bad feeling about the story mode



To be fair Masked Man is the very first battle.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea and no tilt cancel hopefully in the real game you can


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 19, 2013)

Heard that tilt cancel isn't in the demo, this leaves me worried for certain characters I enjoyed. I'm hoping they just didn't include that in it because the demo is really old, but I'm still concerned.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm about to play the demo right now. Hope it fuels me over until the game comes out


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 19, 2013)

Demo was good but wasn't much to it. A free battle would have been better


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

Yea, there wasn't much to it.  I don't know why, but even though the Storm 2 demo was also just the first boss fight, it was more satisfying.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 19, 2013)

Where is the demo? 

Not seeing it on the PS Store...


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

Only in japan right now bro.

Meaning you need a japanese psn account.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 19, 2013)

And from the sounds of things, not at all worth getting


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJTvGaiPZq8[/YOUTUBE]


My playthrough of the demo


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 19, 2013)

Random said:


> Only in japan right now bro.
> 
> Meaning you need a japanese psn account.





SoleAccord said:


> And from the sounds of things, not at all worth getting



Well then


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

Demo was great imo. The damn soundtrack is amazing. I hope the new stages in free battle sound as good as what I've heard from story mode.
The new awakening feature is pretty neat, I can only hope that a majority of the characters get an L1-R1 attack like Minato. (Those who have the instant awakening feature)Hiruzen should get something, he is long overdue for improvements  

It'll be nice to see some tier lists a few days after release. 
I'm getting this game on the day of release. I'm buying it for online and story mode.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

Did anyone try the double jump


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Did anyone try the double jump



 i forgot, sweet gif by the way


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

@shy: thanks haru made it for me.

Yea the new mechanics are awesome........ Kinda


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

So is the game back to 3 health bars, or was that just for the boss fights?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

Looks like I missed quite a bit today.

Pretty good trailer, though.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

Heres my demo game play the quality of the video is lame next time ima use my roxio game capture.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 19, 2013)

that scene was so badass

Could someone please make a gif of Inochi part in the demo


----------



## harurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> that scene was so badass
> 
> Could someone please make a gif of Inochi part in the demo


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you sooo much harurisu!!!
Let me rep you +++


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2013)

Now that's how you make a video game trailer.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

InoShikaCho are BAMFs.

Both generations


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> InoShikaCho are BAMFs.
> 
> Both generations


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7p0OfuJp4[/YOUTUBE]

Kushina & Obito's Dub voices are awesome , even Minato's


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

But damn this game having just 3 ground combos really really irritates me. I m trying not to dwell on it but fuck not all characters awaken to a different set of combos.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 19, 2013)

new screenshots: 

don't think i can post them all with NF's limit but here are a few


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7p0OfuJp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kushina & Obito's Dub voices are awesome , even Minato's



I'm sorry, but after this how can anyone say the dub is awful and it sucks? I thought it was epic. Not saying people can't prefer the Japanese, but this proves that the English is great too.

Love the background music, and English InoShikaCho is even more awesome 

My only gripe- Kiba's voice can be heard when the Inuzuka clan arrives, despite the fact that he either wasn't even born yet, or if he was he was only a few months old


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7p0OfuJp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kushina & Obito's Dub voices are awesome , even Minato's



fucking awesome ,more epic than the japanese version.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> But damn this game having just 3 ground combos really really irritates me. I m trying not to dwell on it but fuck not all characters awaken to a different set of combos.



Lets just hope it's just a demo. Insiders seem to be saying that we still have four combos, and it doesn't make sense to take one away... So lets see. Fingers crossed!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Lets just hope it's just a demo. Insiders seem to be saying that we still have four combos, and it doesn't make sense to take one away... So lets see. Fingers crossed!



I just desperately hope that they're not taking out a combo from everyone's moveset just to give it back to the 'Generic Awakeners' in attempt to pass it off as them not being so boring and generic any more...

EDIT:

And from the looks of the screenshots, Neji is unchanged, and Karin (and therefore Team Taka as a whole) doesn't get a cloak


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 19, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gP7p0OfuJp4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Kushina & Obito's Dub voices are awesome , even Minato's



Dat Minato


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2013)

Might as well try out this demo 

Is it silly to ask how shyakugan has access to an english dub demo?


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> But damn this game having just 3 ground combos really really irritates me. I m trying not to dwell on it but fuck not all characters awaken to a different set of combos.



Why does that bother people so much? Is it really that big of a deal the we lost one combo.

@FoY What do you know, it's Hirudora


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

Random said:


> Why does that bother people so much? Is it really that big of a deal the we lost one combo.



It's just the fact that it seems to serve no purpose. Why change the characters' movesets by removing things, rather than replacing or adding?


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

-JT- said:


> It's just the fact that it seems to serve no purpose. Why change the characters' movesets by removing things, rather than replacing or adding?



Yea, I understand that. But a lot of people are getting really pissed off about it like it ruined the game or something.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2013)

In the demo, Awakened Minato can really screw you two ways into sunday with this new jutsu.

Can be performed airborne and can juggle easy after.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2013)

I main TS Tenten and if her side Shuriken combo is removed I'd be quite miffed since a lot of combos I use with my supports ensure that the Kibaku Kunai finisher hits the opponent. I mean her Up combo is useless, but if they just remove everyone's side combo without considering the combo's usefulness, then it'd suck. Hopefully the insider info is accurate and they still all have four combos


----------



## harurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Might as well try out this demo
> 
> Is it silly to ask how shyakugan has access to an english dub demo?



The Xbox 360 European demo was released today.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 19, 2013)

panda


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The Xbox 360 European demo was released today.



Ahh... makes sense.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

Jounin costumes for the Konoha 12.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Random said:


> Yea, I understand that. But a lot of people are getting really pissed off about it like it ruined the game or something.



Apparently, for those of us who like variation of animation, Yes its a big problem. While I m asking for more combos to be added, they are taking it out. A character like Naruto who morphs to KCM is not my problem. But Very few characters awaken into a new moveset. So Its a pointless subtraction. If they are subtracting they should be adding something of equal value and Awakening jutsus is definitely not it. Because each character should be able to use atleast 2 jutsus from the getgo. 

Then again its my opinion, same way people cant understand why others need sound four. I m a taijutsu spammer, the moment you take any sort of variation this game has and I m repeating the same 3 combos in tandem. Well to the shelves.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 19, 2013)

Really? Nagato's Jutsu is Hella lame.
I guess the laser is his awakening action.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, that's that. Edo Itachi is most likely just an alternate costume. You can fully see that he has the exact same moveset. He's about to do his combo finisher in that scan that has been the same since Storm 2.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning everyone. (Its 7am here).

So i seen neji's so call air rotation jutsu i think its part of his air combo but if its a air jutsu than awesome


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2013)

Regarding Neji, I've noticed that when he's doing that Kaiten move in the air, the Jutsu name is onscreen so that's a new air Jutsu. When he does the usual air combo the finisher air Kaiten is much smaller and doesn't have the Jutsu name appearing onscreen. So that's something new! 

As for the Itachi screenshot, that's his side combo finisher. Semi-proof that there are still four ground combos hopefully? 

Even though Tenten is getting beaten up by Neji in these screenshots, I just keep thinking (while looking at DAT ASS - old joke) and thinking small scrolls in belt holster! No big scroll! New move set!

RE: Hinata's screenshots. If she can activate either L1 or R1 during Awakening, does it mean she will two more Justus or just one more?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

Someone please show me the newest screen shots without the si watermark


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Well, that's that. Edo Itachi is most likely just an alternate costume. You can fully see that he has the exact same moveset. He's about to do his combo finisher in that scan that has been the same since Storm 2.



yeah you are right, now thats 2 combos shown with the same finisher. there lies the 3rd one his down combo which might be those shiruken flames he used on bee. but whether thats added remains to be seen.

Minatos forward combo got a tweak because of his normal O combo was removed. So the same might be the case for the other characters.

Oh and it seems minato can double jump


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Apparently, for those of us who like variation of animation, Yes its a big problem. While I m asking for more combos to be added, they are taking it out. A character like Naruto who morphs to KCM is not my problem. But Very few characters awaken into a new moveset. So Its a pointless subtraction. If they are subtracting they should be adding something of equal value and Awakening jutsus is definitely not it. Because each character should be able to use atleast 2 jutsus from the getgo.
> 
> Then again its my opinion, same way people cant understand why others need sound four. I m a taijutsu spammer, the moment you take any sort of variation this game has and I m repeating the same 3 combos in tandem. Well to the shelves.



I can relate on the taijutsu spam. But either way I'm either repeating 2-3 combos. I rarely use all 4. I guess that's why it doesn't bother me as much


----------



## Jaga (Feb 19, 2013)

is the kisame vs guy a boss battle or a regular battle i can't tell. im hoping the boss battle is in


----------



## Walkway (Feb 19, 2013)

The panda looks like a combo finisher, not a jutsu. Same thing for Itachi.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

It could be a tilt


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 19, 2013)

Jaga said:


> panda



now we need Madara.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish they would just release full movesets when they reveal characters, then we would know what was what.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 19, 2013)

Give Me Edo Madara.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 19, 2013)

In the demo.
-3 ground Combos
-Tilt canceling is removed
-You can control where you sub


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

@Minato They already did


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2013)

Aw, was hoping to see Rinnegan Tobi's ougi from the new scan.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2013)

Played the demo. It was rather short and hardly had any content. But it was definitely fun


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Aw, was hoping to see Rinnegan Tobi's ougi from the new scan.



I'm pretty sure that was his ougi. It looked way to flashy to be a jutsu


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

Random said:


> I can relate on the taijutsu spam. But either way I'm either repeating 2-3 combos. I rarely use all 4. I guess that's why it doesn't bother me as much


If you rarely used all 4 now that theres 3, you will use only 1 or 2. Nothing bad with having variety,just know that everyone plays this game for different purposes. Anyways theres no more point in me complaining, the game is most likely done. 

If there happens to be 4 combos in the full game. Halleluyah,If not,then well I sure as hell am done bitching about storm games. Next game I ll play will be the very final version after the next generations and all the trial and errors,If I have time at that point.

Also I always main a characters whose 4 combos I enjoy seeing constantly, In that case itachi from storm 1, Sage Naruto and Asuma,love their animations.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2013)

Random said:


> I'm pretty sure that was his ougi. It looked way to flashy to be a jutsu



I'm not sure about that. If you look at his chakra bar, it's more than what needs to be consumed for an ougi.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

slickcat said:


> If you rarely used all 4 now that theres 3, you will use only 1 or 2. Nothing bad with having variety,just know that everyone plays this game for different purposes. Anyways theres no more point in me complaining, the game is most likely done.



True. I don't use the up combo much because I like keeping my opponent on the ground. So I guess I'll either just be using 2 combos, or I'll have to step up my aerial game.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 19, 2013)

Naruto vs Kyuubi full boss battle
[YOUTUBE]w_4CoGqinHw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh my god, the music of the first fight of the playable demo made my day. 
Best music in a Naruto game ever. 
It looks like Asura's Wrath ost inspired Chiyako Fukuda for the musics of Storm 3 :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSr-y7TE3ws[/YOUTUBE]

I'm so happy, Storm and Storm 2 OSTs are good, but not that epic like in the Storm 3 demo.
The game will be amazing.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 19, 2013)

The new way of awakening is perfect. Popping in and out of it was a truly fun and fresh experience.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah i applaud cc2 on the kyuubi music, spectacular. as for english voices, tobi and minato are good but narutos voice makes me cringe


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat demo.  Also watched the dubbed one, pretty good too. And yep, the OST for the Hiruzen vs Kyuubi fight was damn epic.

That Minato vs Tobi/Masked Man fight _almost_ looked like a Boss battle given Tobi's 3 life bars and the flame-like design of his charactery avatar, just like the Kyuubi's looked in the previous Boss battle. Maybe that demo fight will be the same case with that screenshot we saw where Edo Asuma appeared to be a Boss fight...not really a Boss one but a fight with that "secret action" feature. 



Jaga said:


> panda



Dem scans! 


*Spoiler*: _Gonna post them directly here_ 








Looks like CC2 felt like re-confirming last week's new characters. No idea what Tobi is doing in that panel, but looks to be a Katon jutsu. Could be a tease for his S/T Katon...

Itachi seems to be doing his Katon combo finisher there, still not enough evidence to claim he's an alternate costume (the "new" tag above him would be pointless then). I'm betting that he has a few things similar to his Storm 2 self but is made up mostly of new stuff like ,    in his combos (in Storm 2 he only uses it when he's in his Awakened form),    afterwards would come  (wonder if  is the same attack though) and maybe a  And that is without counting a possible Izanami jutsu somewhere. Danzou has the counterpart of Izanami as his Ougi...And has anyone realized that Itachi's concept art features the crow with Shisui's eye? =P

I am glad that Nagato is really gonna be playable as his red haired, healthy self. Wasn't expecting to see the panda summoning as part of his moveset, I bet it's used to crash on his opponents.

Now the second spread scan has me a bit curious because it shows things we've seen already (the demo's Boss fight, the Edos Kages although it looks like the 4th Kazekage is doing a different attack there, the L1 & R1 buttons feature for the new Awakening system) and the only things that stand out are Bijuu Naruto's character artwork being there and that new drawing of KCM Naruto on the other side. We know already that "War Naruto" turns into Bijuu Mode in order to use the Bijuudama as his Ougi so not sure why they are shoving it on our faces again there...and the KCM Naruto drawing is just, well, there. It occurred to me for a moment that maybe the game's cover would change the base Naruto that is there for his new mode, but I am not sure that's why they put it there. Either way, great scan.



Jaga said:


> is the kisame vs guy a boss battle or a regular battle i can't tell. im hoping the boss battle is in



Looks like a regular battle. But who knows, yesterday's trailer hinted to a Konan vs Tobi Boss fight and we saw a cutscene of Sasuke aiming Chidori to Danzou, which hints to a Boss battle.

Unless those two fights are just regular fights like Minato vs Tobi but with the "secret action" feature...I really hope that isn't the case regarding Sasuke vs Danzou though.



Walkway said:


> The panda looks like a combo finisher, not a jutsu. Same thing for Itachi.



Agreed. 



Random said:


> @Minato They already did



I think he means like 100% officially with his scan and everything. Can't blame him, but the good thing is that Madara's reveal should be, like, tomorrow. 

EDIT: Crap, another video already.  *goes to see it*


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2013)

That boss fight was just too awesome. Just imagine the others we've yet to see. Oh yeah, forgot to mention this but the Third vs the Nine-Tails music reminds me of this: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c94Tqj_GFIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

That Naruto vs. Kyuubi fight was also very good, the english voices aren;t bothering me nearly as much as Storm 2 did, people complain too much about it.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 19, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> That boss fight was just too awesome. Just imagine the others we've yet to see. Oh yeah, forgot to mention this but the Third vs the Nine-Tails music reminds me of this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c94Tqj_GFIM[/YOUTUBE]



mehh.. Too overrated. Storm 3 definitley had a good piece though. I can only hope the other boss battles will have epic music; Madara vs Gokage, Naruto VS Jin Paths of Pain/Obito should especially.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2013)

That Nine-Tails boss fight was very impressive.

And the English voices aren't bothering me nearly as much as I had anticipated.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2013)

Scizor said:


> That Nine-Tails boss fight was very impressive.
> 
> And the English voices aren't bothering me nearly as much as I had anticipated.


The guys playing the game on the other hand...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> That Naruto vs. Kyuubi fight was also very good, the english voices aren;t bothering me nearly as much as Storm 2 did, people complain too much about it.



The thing I don't like about the Kyuubi's English voice is how Paul St. Peter gave him that Frank Welker voice. But he has changed it up a little.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 19, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The guys playing the game on the other hand...



Who cares?

At least they deliver.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> The thing I don't like about the Kyuubi's English voice is how Paul St. Peter gave him that Frank Welker voice. But he has changed it up a little.


I rather liked his voice.

Speaking of, they made the Kyuubi look fantastic, the manga/anime version looks so bad it's a joke.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

I said this before, but if Trollkage has a French accent in the English dub, I'll have died and gone to heaven.

Also, I love Neji's Air Jutsu. The mini Air Rotation in his combo looked great anyway, so this looks wonderful!

He's so beautiful


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 19, 2013)

Didn't feel much from Minato's english voice, never really did tbh. 

His second hit in the demo feels slower than it was in Generations, leaves me wondering why they did that. 

Still don't get what 'strategy' double jump was meant to implement.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Loved the Naruto vs Kyuubi Boss fight, specially the secret factor in the end. They teased well the future team up that will result in Bijuu Mode with that.

That Sage Naruto fought a bit differently from the ones of Storm 2 and Generations...or maybe it was just because the one that was playing did not use him fully well. I saw him repeat over and over the same attack and charge in the end of his moveset.

But still a pretty epic Boss battle.


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 19, 2013)

I want to play as Rinne Tobi already!

Dem Fire Tornadoes


----------



## slickcat (Feb 19, 2013)

yeah this sage Naruto fights differently from the past versions. And the only time story mode altered moves was for KN6 and SM Jiraiya. So I m guessing maybe he has some new moves


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 19, 2013)

CC2 might screw up with the instant awakening.
It has so much potential, it can make fan favorite characters more playable.
Jaraiya should have this perk, It would be fun to see him with IA.
I doubt goofy Tobi has IA, due to a screenshot that I saw earlier


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 19, 2013)

IA by itself is nothing special. You want IA Jiraiya, but do you even awaken with regular Jiraiya in Storm2/Generations? IA only becomes useful when you get additional abilities with it, and I don't know if that's going to apply to every character.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 19, 2013)

Dat Swimsuit Tsunade


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 19, 2013)

instead of making tsunade a swimsuit why didnt they focus on giving her a decent awakening (creation rebirth/byakogou) why?????


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 19, 2013)

Besides Japanese outfit/kimono Sasuke & ANBU Itachi that DLC isn't as good as the Japanese one that comes with the RtN outfits.

Prediction: Madara will be confirmed in a scan along with the 5 Kages together. Byakugou Tsunade probably will be in it too. But I am sticking to the Madara vs Gokage scan(s) being true.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish we got Bikini Sakura and Anbu Kakashi but atleast we got Schoolgirl Sakura and Anbu Itachi.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 19, 2013)

I think that Byakugou Tsunade ship/ possibility has sailed. She's been shown to awaken the same way as she's been doing in Storm 2/ Gens


----------



## -JT- (Feb 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Bikini Tsunade bandwagon, North Americans. Take a seat.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 19, 2013)

So getting the Shonen Jump membership wasn't a waste after all.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 19, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wish we got Bikini Sakura and Anbu Kakashi but atleast we got Schoolgirl Sakura and Anbu Itachi.



Japan can keep Bikini Sakura. I'd much rather take Schoolgirl Sakura over the former. Besides, we also get Bikini Tsunade


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 19, 2013)

So Us get them same as EU ? Well ...


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

All I needed was Anbu Itachi


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I wish we got Bikini Sakura and Anbu Kakashi but atleast we got Schoolgirl Sakura and Anbu Itachi.


They're obviously from upcoming DLC packs. I mean seriously Sakura and Tsunade both having bikinis from the same ending, like they're not going to release both and more in a swimsuit pack.


----------



## tab16 (Feb 19, 2013)

They wont release bikini Sakura outside Japan because she is too loli (although she is 16).


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

Bikini Sakura > Bikini Tsunade


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 19, 2013)

So we get EU's DLC? Wonder why it took so long for them to just say that.

Bikini Tsunade is gross, mostly the color is what I take issue with. The rest of the DLC I can live with.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 19, 2013)

ok so i dont need to play the demo since u guys already made a complete video


----------



## MS81 (Feb 19, 2013)

Is the US demo out?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 19, 2013)

MS81 said:


> Is the US demo out?



On Xbox, yes. PS3 is tomorrow.


----------



## Pein (Feb 19, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Bikini Sakura > Bikini Tsunade



preach. 

I'm already signed up for both neon alley and shonen jump, they should have a costume pack for each service. Give me that japanese dlc and stop being assholes bandai!


----------



## bigduo209 (Feb 19, 2013)

I really do love all the expressions Kurama makes (I refuse to call him Nine-Tails now ), it's half epic and half funny-as-hell.

And the Sage Naruto attacks are just spectacularly well done, it's definitely worth the 5 months spent on it. 

Storm 2's cinematics as well Storm 3's are the reasons I can't really say CC2 is lazy. I wish there were certain things they didn't overlook when it comes to this game and Generations (what the hell is it with forgetting Juugo?!), but lazy isn't what I'd call it.

Absent-minded maybe?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2013)

bigduo209 said:


> I really do love all the expressions Kurama makes (I refuse to call him Nine-Tails now ), it's half epic and half funny-as-hell.
> 
> And the Sage Naruto attacks are just spectacular well done, it's definitely worth the 5 months spent on it.
> 
> ...


Probably,  they work so hard and some stuff they forget others.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> On Xbox, yes. PS3 is tomorrow.



Say no more.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2013)

tab16 said:


> They wont release bikini Sakura outside Japan because she is too loli (although she is 16).


It's a bikini not underwear. They can easily release bikini Sakura outside Japan because it's just a bikini, there's nothing sexual about it and the ending it's based on was still released on DVD in the west. Also like I said they're likely to be in a costume pack. Hinata, Ino and Tenten would also have swimsuits and I have reason to think the Konoha guys and the sand siblings would be in this costume pack too as they are in the ending.

So with that in mind why wouldn't they release the Sakura swimsuit when she's the main focus of that ending? Your "she's too loli" argument doesn't work because the ending wasn't even sexual, it's just Sakura walking around the beach with a few shots of the Konoha 11, Kakashi, Tsunade, Iruka and the sand sibs chilling on the beach.

Also if your argument were true why end bother giving us the swimsuit Tsunade outfit? If we really couldn't get swimsuit Sakura over here why not just leave the swimsuits alone and give us schoolgirl Hinata or something? We're getting the swimsuit pack and it'll have Sakura.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 19, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> On Xbox, yes. PS3 is tomorrow.



cool!!!


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 19, 2013)

NA DEMO IS OUT!!!!!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 19, 2013)

New translation of the recent scan confirms a new mode where you replay Part 1 arcs.
Sound 4 are looking likely now.


----------



## Random (Feb 19, 2013)

For some reason, the NA demo was a slight bit harder than the JP one. I raped the nine-tails and Tobi in the JP one, but in the NA one they actually put up a fight.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

That Chronology mode sounds interesting, but wouldn't that need Part I versions of the Konoha 11? Unless you can play only as Part I Naruto and Sasuke exclusively in that mode. So Xbox Live members that don't pay for memberships don't get the demo am I right?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> So Xbox Live members that don't pay for memberships don't get the demo am I right?



Someone said you guys can get it 26th.


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 20, 2013)

Wait, the PS3 demo won't be until tomorrow? Well, I least I have something forward to, since I'm not that excited for the PS4.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

NA demo 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h50qcj2sTC0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> New translation of the recent scan confirms a new mode where you replay Part 1 arcs.
> Sound 4 are looking likely now.


So when I say Ginkaku and Kinkaku still have a chance to be playable you say "no they're obviously confirmed as boss only" but here you are trying to assume things mean the Sound Four? EVEN THOUGH IT *IS* CONFIRMED THAT THE PRE-TIMESKIP CHARACTERS *AREN'T* PLAYABLE. You seem to think that even though pre-timeskip versions of their opponents aren't playable that replaying the Sound Four is an option? Are you serious? After all the things you've said I was wrong for thinking might be likely you're really claiming that that's a possibility?


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

Phantom Roxas said:


> Wait, the PS3 demo won't be until tomorrow? Well, I least I have something forward to, since I'm not that excited for the PS4.



PS3 demo is already out right now. I just played it a few hours ago

@FoY, even if what you think is true, what makes the Sound 4 more likely in any way? They weren't playable in Storm 1, they weren't playable in Generations, so why would they be playable in Storm 3 where there aren't even any other PTS characters playable (unless you count Kimimaro). You have to be trolling us right?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> That Chronology mode sounds interesting, but wouldn't that need Part I versions of the Konoha 11? Unless you can play only as Part I Naruto and Sasuke exclusively in that mode. So Xbox Live members that don't pay for memberships don't get the demo am I right?


I imagine it'll be for unlocking Storm 2 characters not around in the story mode. Characters like Jiraiya, Hidan, Pain and the first two Hokages.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

I shall comeback to this thread hours later and find a scan confirming Madara (and the other current Kages) as playable and hints of their epic Boss battle. 


*Spoiler*: _Chapter 621's spoilers so far_ 



Judging by the spoilers...yup, Hashirama vs Madara is happening in the next Storm game as a Boss fight. And it will look _very much_ epic.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

I wonder if there will be another new scan tomorrow? And off-topic, you guys know about the free $10 credit PSN is handing out to certain users? Anyone know if PSP users get them too (yes, I don't have a PS3  )?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 20, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> So when I say Ginkaku and Kinkaku still have a chance to be playable you say "no they're obviously confirmed as boss only" but here you are trying to assume things mean the Sound Four? EVEN THOUGH IT *IS* CONFIRMED THAT THE PRE-TIMESKIP CHARACTERS *AREN'T* PLAYABLE. You seem to think that even though pre-timeskip versions of their opponents aren't playable that replaying the Sound Four is an option? Are you serious? After all the things you've said I was wrong for thinking might be likely you're really claiming that that's a possibility?



Pat pat. Don't get worked up over his words. Just ignore them


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Ain't watching that new trailer....
Don't want too much spoilers...


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2013)

Just realised that I'll still be at Uni for two more weeks before Easter when the game comes out, so I want secret characters and whatnot spoiler tagged, please


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 20, 2013)

Hashirama vs Madara in Storm 4


----------



## Jaga (Feb 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Just realised that I'll still be at Uni for two more weeks before Easter when the game comes out, so I want secret characters and whatnot spoiler tagged, please



Storm 3 > school bro! skip it!! or bring ur ps3 with u!


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 20, 2013)

No scan today and there's some bad news.

The Edo Kage might not be playable.

In the recently translated scan it's talks about story battles not VS battles.
They don't have items in either of the scans they appear in.
Their cards aren't their Ultimates and so far only Hack and Slash only characters have a non Ultimate attack card.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Hashirama vs Madara in Storm 4



which mean another Madara and Hashirama.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Just realised that I'll still be at Uni for two more weeks before Easter when the game comes out, so I want secret characters and whatnot spoiler tagged, please


I'm getting it delivered to my Uni, nothing would make me miss this!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

tab16 said:


> They wont release bikini Sakura outside Japan because she is too loli (although she is 16).


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Storm 3 > school bro! skip it!! or bring ur ps3 with u!





Jaruka said:


> I'm getting it delivered to my Uni, nothing would make me miss this!



But my PS3 and TV are at home and it'll take me a couple of hours by train to get there  Maybe I could disguise it as a trip to see my parents?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 20, 2013)

That trailer is pretty damn awesome. 

So, when's the next scan? The ultimate reveal we've all been waiting for.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

Crap no scan. 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No scan today and there's some bad news.
> 
> The Edo Kage might not be playable.
> 
> ...



The scan might just be focusing on the story battles that you are gonna face in story mode and the Edo Kages are part of them (this actually could mean that they won't have any kind of Boss battles but just regular story mode fights). If they aren't playable because they don't their items then I might as well say that neither Awakened Minato or Gai are in the scan showing Tobi and Nagato/Itachi. And that is without saying that the only Edo Kage that does not appear in his Awakened state there is Gaara's father.

My point is, we might be taking that info too literally. So I am not worried about that ilogical scenario.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Funnily enough the least talked about feature in UNS3 I've seen mentioned is the addition of blood when you slash with a Kunai.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No scan today and there's some bad news.
> 
> *The Edo Kage might not be playable.*
> 
> ...



That is the stupidest thing I ever heard you say  Trailers, scans, even the cards, prove they are playable. Masked Man doesn't have items during his fight and he's playable. The Edo Kage not having ougi cards doesn't prove they aren't playable.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

FoY and PositiveEmotions are the same person, confirmed.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> FoY and PositiveEmotions are the same person, confirmed.



Didn't I tell you Aeiou


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright. Who of you are getting this for Xbox 360?
Excluding SoleAccord.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> FoY and PositiveEmotions are the same person, confirmed.



And how would YOU know, Ms Aeiou?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Alright. Who of you are getting this for Xbox 360?
> Excluding SoleAccord.


This guy.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> FoY and PositiveEmotions are the same person, confirmed.


I don't have an alt.


----------



## G (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> This guy.



          .


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol i dont even know foy nor do i know what it means if it stands for something than idk that either and if thats a persons real name its not even close to my real name.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't have an alt.





PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol i dont even know foy nor do i know what it means if it stands for something than idk that either and if thats a persons real name its not even close to my real name.



So I suppose it's pure coincidence that you both replied to him back to back.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

Random said:


> So I suppose it's pure coincidence that you both replied to him back to back.



I like how people asume things with no proof or anything and replying to him back to back seriously its the first time i ever replied to him hells im hardly even on here


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I like how people asume things with no proof or anything and replying to him back to back seriously its the first time i ever replied to him hells im hardly even on here


Hardly? Every other post is yours, bud.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Hardly? Every other post is yours, bud.



Look at when i joined and i barely have 140 something post thats proof enough that im not that active in here


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I like how people asume things with no proof or anything and replying to him back to back seriously its the first time i ever replied to him *hells im hardly even on here*



You're joking right


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I like how people asume things with no proof or any thing and replying to him back to back seriously its the first time i ever replied to him *hells im hardly even on here*



BULL. Since you came here, you post here everyday. Now do you guys understand what I mean now?


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

What i mean is i dont post allot like i do in saiyan island and i dont go around posting rumors and such


----------



## Fullazare (Feb 20, 2013)

Exclusive review from the French magazine  in its march issue, released today.
18/20.

Not enough time to write a resume in english right now, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Didn't I tell you Aeiou







-JT- said:


> And how would YOU know, Ms Aeiou?



The similarities are too accurate to pass up 



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> I don't have an alt.





PositiveEmotions said:


> What i mean is i dont post allot like i do in saiyan island and i dont go around posting rumors and such



I think you two would make _great_ friends.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 20, 2013)

None of this matters; if they bother you, put them in your ignore list - I come here to discuss the game, how about we do that.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

Si Style said:


> None of this matters; if they bother you, put them in your ignore list - I come here to discuss the game, how about we do that.



There isn't much to discuss at this point. We haven't gotten any new information.

If you want to discuss a particular topic about the game, feel free to start the discussion yourself.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 20, 2013)

Alright, I got a topic: What are the chances, in your opinions, of we getting Sage Kabuto too? I bring this up because it appears you gain new characters as you advance through the game's story mode, it would make sense as to why we have EMS Sasuke and Rin'negan masked Tobi as playable characters. The more you go into the story and complete it the more new characters will be unlocked.

And I think that in order to get EMS Sasuke in the game we will have to play as him in a vs battle against another character, not in a hack & slash one (I am obviously talking about his encounter with the White Zetsus before meeting with Itachi).

What do you think?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd like to think we'll be getting him, since I had thought about the EMS Sasuke reasoning too, but who knows.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

I believe we will be getting Sage Kabuto in some sort of way. We have both EMS Sasuke and Edo Itachi, and the game is obviously going far enough for the fight they had, so I see no real reason to exclude SM Kabuto.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

Random said:


> There isn't much to discuss at this point. We haven't gotten any new information.
> 
> If you want to discuss a particular topic about the game, feel free to start the discussion yourself.



Yeah!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

At first I was skeptical of Sage Kabuto making an appearance, but with EMS Sasuke and that "Avenger on the Move" achievement, it's looking pretty likely now. He'll most likely be an awakening than a separate character imo.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm going with 50/50 on Sage Kabuto. And repeating what's been said already. If they include EMS Sasuke, why not Sage Kabuto, who was a major character in the war arc, and with all those stunts he pulled off at the island and the cave, they have more than enough material to create a moveset for him.

If they're feeling generous, they'll include him. They'll still have plenty of things they can do to buy the next Storm game. But perhaps 3 different Kabutos is pushing the limit?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

Didn't we already see Kabuto having the same ougi as Generations? As some have said, it's more likely he'll just be an awakening rather than a brand new character, unfortunately.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2013)

Fullazare said:


> Exclusive review from the French magazine  in its march issue, released today.
> 18/20.
> 
> Not enough time to write a resume in english right now, maybe tomorrow.



Avant la r?sum? en anglais, je pourrais le lire pour mieux garder mon fran?ais 



And I always assumed that Sage Mode would just be Voldemort-Kabuto's Awakening.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Avant la r?sum? en anglais, je pourrais le lire pour mieux garder mon fran?ais
> 
> 
> 
> And I always assumed that Sage Mode would just be Voldemort-Kabuto's Awakening.



If you read the latest chap... 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hashi now has Sage Mode  Storm 4, I can tell that game will make 3 look like doo doo


----------



## Walkway (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> At first I was skeptical of Sage Kabuto making an appearance, but with EMS Sasuke and that "Avenger on the Move" achievement, it's looking pretty likely now. He'll most likely be an awakening than a separate character imo.



I hate to say it, but I really doubt the "fragment" will be encapsulate the entire storyline. I really think it'll only consist of 574 and 575 when he rampages against the Zetsu. In storm 2 the fragment was just a generic fight with Killer Bee, so I don't think you should expect too much. 

I think it'll likely end with Sasuke saying "I will go to that place as well."


----------



## -JT- (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> If you read the latest chap...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Keep a hold of yourself, young man  3 hasn't even arrived yet!


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Walkway said:


> In storm 2 the fragment was just a generic fight with Killer Bee, so I don't think you should expect too much.
> 
> I think it'll likely end with Sasuke saying "I will go to that place as well."



Pretty much what I expect the fight to be like (if it's in).


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

I look forward to Storm 4 purely because everyone with have a Kyuubi awakening


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I look forward to Storm 4 purely because everyone with have a Kyuubi awakening


I hadn't even thought of that possibility.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> No scan today and there's some bad news.
> 
> The Edo Kage might not be playable.
> 
> ...


Stop jumping to the most pessimistic conclusion about everything except the Sound Four. This might very well be your dumbest conclusion yet.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 20, 2013)

Flames, are you trollin'? 

Edo Kages were already confirmed


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey I just thought of something. You think there's a probablity of anime filler arcs and characters being added to the Naruto games once the series ends? DBZ games started doing that once the series ended and the Naruto series does tend to copy the things DBZ does. But then there's the numerous Part I fillers...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Hey I just thought of something. You think there's a probablity of anime filler arcs and characters being added to the Naruto games once the series ends? DBZ games started doing that once the series ended and the Naruto series does tend to copy the things DBZ does. But then there's the numerous Part I fillers...



Tiger Mizuki 

Ohh no, a mere disc couldn't contain his might 

Those Ice Ninjas in the land of snow Movie 
Zero tailed Beast


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

No thanks, while DBZ filler/movie villains were acceptable, Naruto filler/movie villans are jokes.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No thanks, while DBZ filler/movie villains were acceptable, Naruto filler/movie villans are jokes.



Guren, Hiruko and Menma are acceptances right :ho


----------



## slickcat (Feb 20, 2013)

Nah I dont think we ll get sage Kabuto, most likely a normal kabuto vs both of them if it ever gets that far. And since BM Naruto MIGHT not be playable save story mode only. Its safe to say other characters will be upgraded accordingly in the next title


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guren, Hiruko and Menma are acceptances right :ho


Not even close. 

Now characters like Iruka.


----------



## GunX2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Didn't we already see Kabuto having the same ougi as Generations? As some have said, it's more likely he'll just be an awakening rather than a brand new character, unfortunately.



I already liked Snake Kabuto's moveset in generartions and his ouji. A good awakening is what he was lacking. Much like Kisame in the previous Storm games (1,2). SM awakening would surely put him in the top tier of chars.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

G said:


> Alright. Who of you are getting this for Xbox 360?
> Excluding SoleAccord.



Oh so I ain't good enough for you then, is that it?



Skywalker said:


> This guy.



You are? Since when do you even have an Xbox?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> You are? Since when do you even have an Xbox?


Sole, I've always had an Xbox, I just never mention it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sole, I've always had an Xbox, I just never mention it.



The fuck is this Sky? I thought I knew you.

Now tell me what your GT is and maybe, maybe I won't execute Order 66 on your sneaky ass.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> The fuck is this Sky? I thought I knew you.
> 
> Now tell me what your GT is and maybe, maybe I won't execute Order 66 on your sneaky ass.


I'm sorry brother. 

Denzel07, I'm rarely on it though, be warned.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'm sorry brother.
> 
> Denzel07, I'm rarely on it though, be warned.



Do you live in NA and have Generations? >.>


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Do you live in NA and have Generations? >.>


Yeah I live in NA, and no I decided to skip Generations, sorry.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Yeah I live in NA, and no I decided to skip Generations, sorry.



That's my boy--



Skywalker said:


> Yeah I live in NA, and no *I decided to skip Generations, sorry.*



...


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

I couldn't afford it at the time, you'll just have to wait until Storm 3, champ.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Does Neji have a new Ougi?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I couldn't afford it at the time, you'll just have to wait until Storm 3, champ.



It appears I have no choice -_- ..then we will talk with our fists, not with our -- wait ...wait >.> who are you maining?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> It appears I have no choice -_- ..then we will talk with our fists, not with our -- wait ...wait >.> who are you maining?


Most likely Lee or Gai just like in Storm 2. 

Overpowered characters are for chumps.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Most likely Lee or Gai just like in Storm 2.
> 
> Overpowered characters are for chumps.



You're telling ME this? I'm a Haku-centered fella lately so I know I don't run to the cheap shit~ Hell the only 'overpowered' thing I use is Sakura and she's not even that OP. 

Your ability to instantly Awaken, and get behind someone, on the other hand ...that'll be overpowered against most characters. Fucking Gates brah.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll only use that on giant awakening users, that'll show show them to use cheap characters.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I'll only use that on giant awakening users, that'll show show them to use cheap characters.



I'm not complaining, it's just another obstacle the community will need to come across and find a solution against. Minato, Gai, and Lee players are going to be in greater quantity ...and if the first Tobi is in the game, him too. Admittedly, I'd probably main him if that were the case


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I'm not complaining, it's just another obstacle the community will need to come across and find a solution against. Minato, Gai, and Lee players are going to be in greater quantity ...and if the first Tobi is in the game, him too. Admittedly, I'd probably main him if that were the case


Tobi was always a nightmare for me, honestly. Players that knew how to use him, I got raped.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Riffing off of that Neji image I'm wondering if the K11 will get their PTS Ougis as Ougis for this game along with their Storm 2 ones... It certain looks like Neji has his.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Riffing off of that Neji image I'm wondering if the K11 will get their PTS Ougis as Ougis for this game along with their Storm 2 ones... It certain looks like Neji has his.


Unlikely, it's a shame, but the only updates they seem they're getting are awakening tweaks and new outfits.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Unlikely, it's a shame, but the only updates they seem they're getting are awakening tweaks and new outfits.


Yes, however in Neji's card he's doing 8 Trigrams 64 Palms.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yes, however in Neji's card he's doing 8 Trigrams 64 Palms.


Well, when you use team ultimates with Neji, that's how it starts, if I'm remembering right.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well, when you use team ultimates with Neji, that's how it starts, if I'm remembering right.


With the green symbols and the lot?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 20, 2013)

That's the start up for Neji's Ougi when he activates it during a Team Ultimate. I've seen it many times. So, sorry that's not a new Ougi.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> That's the start up for Neji's Ougi when he activates it during a Team Ultimate. I've seen it many times. So, sorry that's not a new Ougi.


Fuck's sake. This is what I get for only playing single games. Cheers though lads.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2013)

The only Naruto games I've ever gotten are Rise of a ninja and Broken bonds and I enjoyed both but this looks good. When's it going to be out in the UK? Rock Lee has always been my main in the other two games, simply because he's my fav character from the series.


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 20, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> The only Naruto games I've ever gotten are Rise of a ninja and Broken bonds and I enjoyed both but this looks good. When's it going to be out in the UK? Rock Lee has always been my main in the other two games, simply because he's my fav character from the series.



Its out on the 8th of March  Not long to go


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No thanks, while DBZ filler/movie villains were acceptable,* Naruto filler/movie villans are jokes.*


no all of them.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 20, 2013)

Cheshter said:


> Its out on the 8th of March  Not long to go



That's good, should my internet back by then so I can have fun fighting online.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll probably get my ass kicked though


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 20, 2013)

Where's the demo?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Played the demo a couple time's today, Masked Man's jutsu doesn't appear to have been addressed unfortunately folks, so if he's a playable character you may need to deal with the same spamming assholes. 

I will note that there seemed to be a slight delay, and by slight I mean perhaps a 0.5 second delay between him jumping back and then launching forward. The demo is, as people have said, a pretty old build, so perhaps they've spent time tweaking the characters with easily spammable moves ..hopefully, anyway.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 20, 2013)

Interesting article on USA vs Japanese version of Storm 3:  

seems like the Japanese got robbed and have no blood in the game:


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

the actual game box (xbox)


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

The amount of blood is so minimal that I didn't notice it anyway. Frankly I don't see the need for blood when slashing people because it still doesn't leave any marks. Where is the blood even coming from if there are wounds or tattered clothing to even display that they have been cut.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 20, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> the actual game box (xbox)



i saw this on saiyan island forums... damn the guy that got it early.... DAMN HIM I SAY!!to hell!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 20, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Played the demo a couple time's today, Masked Man's jutsu doesn't appear to have been addressed unfortunately folks, so if he's a playable character you may need to deal with the same spamming assholes.
> 
> I will note that there seemed to be a slight delay, and by slight I mean perhaps a 0.5 second delay between him jumping back and then launching forward. The demo is, as people have said, a pretty old build, so perhaps they've spent time tweaking the characters with easily spammable moves ..hopefully, anyway.



Played this build in Paris, July 2012 to give you an idea. Japan Expo.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 20, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played this build in Paris, July 2012 to give you an idea. Japan Expo.



Then let's pray they've tweaked the movesets a bit.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaga said:


> i saw this on saiyan island forums... damn the guy that got it early.... DAMN HIM I SAY!!to hell!!!



Its not his game tho


----------



## Sidn22ey (Feb 20, 2013)

I just want Nagato confirmed already.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Random said:


> The amount of blood is so minimal that I didn't notice it anyway. Frankly I don't see the need for blood when slashing people because it still doesn't leave any marks. Where is the blood even coming from if there are wounds or tattered clothing to even display that they have been cut.


I have to agree, it's nice it's in and all but I don't notice it really.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 20, 2013)

Sidn22ey said:


> I just want Nagato confirmed already.



Nagato is already confirm


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 20, 2013)

Sidn22ey said:


> I just want Nagato confirmed already.



How did a computer aka A.I register here?

You are a good adbot.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 20, 2013)

Random said:


> For some reason, the NA demo was a slight bit harder than the JP one. I raped the nine-tails and Tobi in the JP one, but in the NA one they actually put up a fight.


not surprised as they usually Nerf the difficulty in japanese version of games.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 20, 2013)

Loved the demo. A little on the easy side, but I assume CC2 scaled down the difficulty just for the demo. Dem visuals, though. 

Also, is anyone getting the will of fire or true despair editions of the game? The only place in the UK that sells it online is Zavvi for ?74.95, can't find anywhere else that has it for pre-order. 

If I have the money by that time I will get it but might have to opt for the regular edition with the Goku costume instead.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 20, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Loved the demo. A little on the easy side, but I assume CC2 scaled down the difficulty just for the demo. Dem visuals, though.
> 
> Also, is anyone getting the will of fire or true despair editions of the game? The only place in the UK that sells it online is Zavvi for ?74.95, can't find anywhere else that has it for pre-order.
> 
> If I have the money by that time I will get it but might have to opt for the regular edition with the Goku costume instead.


Will of Fire edition was ?50 on Amazon when I pre-ordered but I think they're all sold out now. Sorry dude but Zavvi is the only place.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

Jaga said:


> Interesting article on USA vs Japanese version of Storm 3:
> 
> seems like the Japanese got robbed and have no blood in the game:



That's great. I played both the Japanese and NA demo, and I did notice that Hiruzen had blood on his face for the NA one. I see people here saying it's unnoticeable in battle, but I think the important part is the fact that we'll see it in cinematic boss battles. Minato/Kushina will have blood on their mouths when they get impaled by the Kyuubi. It'll make it look more dramatic and less cartoony. I certainly don't want another Hinata moment with her "rod-under-the-armpit" nonsense she pulled against Pein.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 20, 2013)

Pretty much what everyone else said on the blood issue. It's a nice addition, and I didn't expect it. In a way this makes the game a bit more than an innocent fighter for me, though. I guess I'm just so used to bloodless battles. 

But blood is extremely important for certain cinematic scenes. Can you imagine Itachi and Sauce's last exchange (when Itachi tapped Sauce's forehead) without the blood on Itachi's hands?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 20, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Pretty much what everyone else said on the blood issue. It's a nice addition, and I didn't expect it. In a way this makes the game a bit more than an innocent fighter for me, though. I guess I'm just so used to bloodless battles.
> 
> But blood is extremely important for certain cinematic scenes. Can you imagine Itachi and Sauce's last exchange (when Itachi tapped Sauce's forehead) without the blood on Itachi's hands?



Lol this.

No blood was fine to me in Storm 2, and them dumbing it down was alright too. However, they went too far with the Hinata thing during the Pein fight. That was basically changing incidents of the actual story.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol this.
> 
> No blood was fine to me in Storm 2, and them dumbing it down was alright too. However, they went too far with the Hinata thing during the Pein fight. That was basically changing incidents of the actual story.



Oh no! Don't remind me of that shitty scene 

Nardo: Hinata...why?

Hinata: Because I...-dies-

Honestly, even the manga handled that scene better. The Anime did it best, IMO. That shit was epic


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Did HG drop any hints or spill any beans on GameFaqs?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah yes, blood removal....

The most blatant and ridiculous example of it is in that one Zabuza cutscene in Generations

Just lol


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

Next scan will confirm Konohamaru


----------



## slickcat (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah that hinata scene was atrocious. Also I m alittle annoyed that Tobi caught minatos hands by sheer power. Which wasnt the case in the series, then again I m bias about minato so it doesnt count but still annoying though. haha


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2013)

Random said:


> Next scan will confirm Konohamaru


Calling it, he has the most hax awakening. 

He summons Enma.


----------



## Random (Feb 20, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Calling it, he has the most hax awakening.
> 
> He summons Enma.



He'll probably summon the Juubi in his ougi


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol this.
> 
> No blood was fine to me in Storm 2, and them dumbing it down was alright too. However, they went too far with the Hinata thing during the Pein fight. That was basically changing incidents of the actual story.


Actually considering the way story mode worked I was ok with them doing that. If Hinata's confession had been intact then Naruto just wandering around Konoha with nothing but side quests to do would have no excuse not to discuss it with her (especially if you hadn't filled up Hinata and Sakura's hearts to unlock the "date" yet). I'm a NaruHina fan and while I would have loved to have seen Hinata's confession in cell shaded form I understand their choice.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 20, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Did HG drop any hints or spill any beans on GameFaqs?



Nope. He's waiting till the 25th which doesn't make sense for exclusivity since alot more people would have the game by then thus not making him a number one source for info. He's not going to show anything or answer anything if he isn't getting views for it. Rather pointless saying that he has it if you ask me. Had it been just a random member on the board they would have gotten flamed into oblivion...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 20, 2013)

Moon Fang said:


> Nope. He's waiting till the 25th which doesn't make sense for exclusivity since alot more people would have the game by then thus not making him a number one source for info. He's not going to show anything or answer anything if he isn't getting views for it. Rather pointless saying that he has it if you ask me. Had it been just a random member on the board they would have gotten flamed into oblivion...



Oh the 25th now? I remember he originally stated he was gonna wait til the 27th. Oh joy


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 21, 2013)

HystericalGamez is a troll.
Also after today I confirm I will be switching to PS4 in December.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> HystericalGamez is a troll.
> Also after today I confirm I will be switching to PS4 in December.



Says the one that said the Edo Kage aren't playable.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Says the one that said the Edo Kage aren't playable.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5OXON8vIaA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Oh the 25th now? I remember he originally stated he was gonna wait til the 27th. Oh joy



Apparently he couldn't answer a Tenten fan's questions about the usage of her giant or twin scrolls. He stopped replying suddenly in the PM between them.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 21, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> the actual game box (xbox)



Ask him to post the roster


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 21, 2013)

BANDAI CG posted that picture on their Facebook page. People are hounding them to reveal the roster as well, but at the moment they are keeping mum about it.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Actually considering the way story mode worked I was ok with them doing that. If Hinata's confession had been intact then Naruto just wandering around Konoha with nothing but side quests to do would have no excuse not to discuss it with her (especially if you hadn't filled up Hinata and Sakura's hearts to unlock the "date" yet). I'm a NaruHina fan and while I would have loved to have seen Hinata's confession in cell shaded form I understand their choice.



You're justifying an altered, major cutscene that also took place in the actual series... for a few insignificant filler side-quests after the game is complete?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> BANDAI CG posted that picture on their Facebook page. People are hounding them to reveal the roster as well, but at the moment they are keeping mum about it.



I swear, people that hound video game companies or companies related to them, to reveal character rosters are complete idiots. I mean seriously


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You're justifying an altered, major cutscene that also took place in the actual series... for a few insignificant filler side-quests after the game is complete?


Yes because the format of the game caused Naruto to have all the free time in the world. It's a shame it wasn't there but it's clear why they did it.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 21, 2013)

Is playing the demo worth it or should I wait till the actual game is out? I've only seen one trailer thus far. The one with Sasuke freely walking around and taking out the Samurai. Don't see a lot of differenc from the 2nd game to this. I'm sure I'm missing a lot the goods lol. Regardless I'm still getting the game.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Is playing the demo worth it or should I wait till the actual game is out? I've only seen one trailer thus far. The one with Sasuke freely walking around and taking out the Samurai. Don't see a lot of differenc from the 2nd game to this. I'm sure I'm missing a lot the goods lol. Regardless I'm still getting the game.



Good sir, I suggest you watch the other trailers.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Yes because the format of the game caused Naruto to have all the free time in the world. It's a shame it wasn't there but it's clear why they did it.



That doesn't justify it at all. They altered canon events for the sake of there side quests. It doesn't matter how much free time he had, the game itself isn't canon, so nobody could really complain about him not talking to Hinata. Besides, it shouldn't be CC2's job to worry about character shipping anyway, they should just stick with the story.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Yes because the format of the game caused Naruto to have all the free time in the world. It's a shame it wasn't there but it's clear why they did it.



They did it because of censorship, not because of side quests.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 21, 2013)

For me Hinata's 'death' wasn't abysmal because of the way it was cut short, it was the way Pain's rod () merely went under her arm 

And just for the record, I hated the padding the filler team put in that scene  The confession itself was a helluva lot better in the anime because it was more emotive and whatnot, but the fighting... no, just no.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 21, 2013)

Storm 4 please have multiple jutsu, I just realized that KCM Naruto is incapable of FRS,after seeing todays episode with raikage forgot he could manipulate FRS that way. Alot of work for cc2, this is probably the last time I will endorse their title.

As for the blood issue, well the reason its less prominent is obvious, so that the game can be sold to a wide variety of audience, though Japanese themselves tend not to care about this.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2013)

-JT- said:


> And just for the record, I hated the padding the filler team put in that scene  The confession itself was a helluva lot better in the anime because it was more emotive and whatnot, but the fighting... no, just no.


What? You didn't like Hinata scoring a hit on Pain?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What? You didn't like Hinata scoring a hit on Pain?



I know I didn't.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

This is funny lol


----------



## -JT- (Feb 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I know I didn't.



Retweeted.



PositiveEmotions said:


> This is funny lol



Simple things please simple minds, eh Ms Youth?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> This is funny lol



Lol, the background picture of Sakura crying...


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

Waiting for this game to come is like waiting for Christmas. Jesus...


----------



## -JT- (Feb 21, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Waiting for this game to come is like waiting for *Christmas. Jesus*...



I like the word play  And thanks for the rep


----------



## Vash (Feb 21, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> This is funny lol



Playable Anko? I'm in.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 21, 2013)

Come on announced a PS4 Naruto Ultimate Ninja game!


----------



## Daxter (Feb 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Come on announced a PS4 Naruto Ultimate Ninja game!



Do they always announce a successor before the predecessor comes out?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Do they always announce a successor before the predecessor comes out?


In his universe.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Come on announced a PS4 Naruto Ultimate Ninja game!


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Come on announced a PS4 Naruto Ultimate Ninja game!


That would be stupid. The console hasn't even been released yet meaning that even after its release there will still be a market for games on the previous platform. Gamecube still released a few games when the Wii was new (Twilight Princess was on both and was better on the Gamecube), there are still regular DS games getting released now and the PS2 sold new games for quite some time while the PS3 was new (especially considering the price of the console).

So it would not make sense to jump over to the PS4 so soon. Especially if the PS4 is going to be backwards compatible, selling a PS3 game that PS4 owners can still play would make them more money.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

i already have a moveset in mind for madara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2013)

Played the demo yesterday & it was excellent. I am highly impressed on the way the new boss battles are set up, & the secret actions within story mode battles.
Just wish there were more battles.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 21, 2013)

We should get a PS4 Naruto launch title.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Lol funny you say that but today a rumor came out about naruto storm 4 coming out on the ps3, ps4 and psvita


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> That would be stupid. The console hasn't even been released yet meaning that even after its release there will still be a market for games on the previous platform. Gamecube still released a few games when the Wii was new (Twilight Princess was on both and was better on the Gamecube), there are still regular DS games getting released now and the PS2 sold new games for quite some time while the PS3 was new (especially considering the price of the console).
> 
> So it would not make sense to jump over to the PS4 so soon. Especially if the PS4 is going to be backwards compatible, selling a PS3 game that PS4 owners can still play would make them more money.



So true. Every word. 



PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol funny you say that but today a rumor came out about naruto storm 4 coming out on the ps3, ps4 and psvita



I warned you guys...


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> We should get a PS4 Naruto launch title.





PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol funny you say that but today a rumor came out about naruto storm 4 coming out on the ps3, ps4 and psvita



I think I'll start referring to you as FlamesofPositiveEmotions now.

But seriously, we are just about to get a new game and you are already asking for a new one for the console that was just announced? There is almost no way there would be a Naruto launch title for the PS4 unless CC2 or Namco Banadai had access to the PS4 software before it was announced and have already started making the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2013)

Let's be satisfied with this game first.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Random said:


> I think I'll start referring to you as FlamesofPositiveEmotions now.
> 
> But seriously, we are just about to get a new game and you are already asking for a new one for the console that was just announced? There is almost no way there would be a Naruto launch title for the PS4 unless CC2 or Namco Banadai had access to the PS4 software before it was announced and have already started making the game.



Here is the proof im not making it up


Here is the translation

Cyber ​​Connect 2 Staff Chinese Japanese Wei hong
Naruto Storm 4 ps3, ps4, psvita release announced.
*
Naruko timit weyhong: We Storm series from a ps3 commit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

some just want madara and bijuu mode naruto. thats it. once those two are in, thats all you'll see.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Positive Emotions. The thing he sucks out of every sentient being he interacts with.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Its ok here is more proof that cc2 is working with the ps4


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 21, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Lol funny you say that but today a rumor came out about naruto storm 4 coming out on the ps3, ps4 and psvita



its not a rumor but a fact. storm 4 will come out for the ps4. thats how they will improve their games

idk if it will be called storm 4 though


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm sure storm 4 will be on the ps4 (not so sure about the vita), but it won't be a launch title


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Valiere said:


> its not a rumor but a fact. storm 4 will come out for the ps4. thats how they will improve their games
> 
> idk if it will be called storm 4 though



Tbh cc2 has not announced anything so we dont know where ruliweb got the ps4 info from so as of now its just a rumor even tho i kinda agree with you


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 21, 2013)

Storm 3 Thread. Where we discuss Storm 4.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

I know i made a storm 4 rumor thread.


----------



## Pein (Feb 21, 2013)

I want a port of storm 3 on PS4, 1080P 3D, 4xAA, 60FPS. Make it happen CC2.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> some just want madara and bijuu mode naruto. thats it. once those two are in, thats all you'll see.



Well Madara is a given but Bijuu mode isn't. If he was playable I don't think they would just keep showing him in a ougi.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

karin is probably the least used character in the series.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> karin is probably the least used character in the series.



I don't know. Sakura and Tsunade might be giving her a run for her money.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2013)

I rather like Sakura in these games, actually.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 21, 2013)

Bandai will unbox storm 3 tomorrow.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I rather like Sakura in these games, actually.



I can actually work with her as well. But most people shy away from her out of sheer dislike for her character.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 21, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Bandai will unbox storm 3 tomorrow.



There shouldn't be any excuse why you didn't put that in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 21, 2013)

What does it matter?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 21, 2013)

Random said:


> I can actually work with her as well. But most people shy away from her out of sheer dislike for her character.


Their loss, then.

Now Tsunade on the other hand, she's just awful.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 21, 2013)

with sakura, i can feel the power behind her punches.

but with tsunade, she's so bland and uninteresting. just boring punches and kicks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for your answers regarding SM Kabuto people. 

I am on the stand that there is a chance for him being playable, even if it is just as an instant/adversity-Awakening, I guess I could actually deal with that case. I think the arguments of the "Avenger on the Move" achievement and how the inclusion of not only Edo Itachi but also EMS Sasuke are the best in terms of hinting SM Kabuto's appearance.

To those I would add another point. So far CC2 has given us two out of the 3 main final bad guys of the game's war arc as playable characters. Rin'negan Tobi is confirmed and Madara has been very hinted through the game's back cover artbox and the cards. Thus leaving only Kabuto/SM Kabuto as the final & remaining "boss" from that trio to be confirmed. In other words, they might as well complete the trinity of villians that compose the .



HiroshiSenju said:


> Pretty much what everyone else said on the blood issue. It's a nice addition, and I didn't expect it. In a way this makes the game a bit more than an innocent fighter for me, though. I guess I'm just so used to bloodless battles.
> 
> But blood is extremely important for certain cinematic scenes. Can you imagine Itachi and Sauce's last exchange (when Itachi tapped Sauce's forehead) without the blood on Itachi's hands?



Or can you imagine the scene where Madara explains to Naruto and company the  without blood? Or even Obito's  from his flashback without that?



slickcat said:


> *Storm 4 please have multiple jutsu, I just realized that KCM Naruto is incapable of FRS,after seeing todays episode with raikage forgot he could manipulate FRS that way.* Alot of work for cc2, this is probably the last time I will endorse their title.
> 
> As for the blood issue, well the reason its less prominent is obvious, so that the game can be sold to a wide variety of audience, though Japanese themselves tend not to care about this.



The funny thing is that there shouldn't even be the need to wait till another Storm installment for that if they just gave us KCM Naruto as his own brand new playable character instead of still keeping him as an upgraded Awakening. I'm sure they could find some space in his moveset to at least give him that as his Ougi (if not the , you'd figure that after all the Rasengan variants his Ougi would be something a bit more Bijuu-esque).



Moon Fang said:


> Well Madara is a given but Bijuu mode isn't. If he was playable I don't think they would just keep showing him in a ougi.



The only way I can think of Bijuu Mode being playable is if we had a KCM Naruto character with that as his Awakening. Just how Sage Naruto's was KN6. And I would totally be okay with Bijuu Naruto being left for Storm 4, its what would make the most sense. KCM has been the most advertised thing for this game after all, so naturally what would come after in Storm 4/Generations 2 (?) is a playable Bijuu Mode.

Lastly, has anyone realized that apparently there isn't a secret factor after you defeat the Kyuubi in the Konoha flashback at the start of the game but the Minato vs Tobi fight does? Kinda weird.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 21, 2013)

I rarely seen anybody as Karin other than showing off the characters move set.


----------



## Random (Feb 21, 2013)

NeoKurama said:


> I rarely seen anybody as Karin other than showing off the characters move set.



I've at least fought a couple people who use Karin. I've never fought anyone who used Tsunade or Sakura though.

As previously stated, Sakura is actually good. I can't even complain about her jutsu or ougi because that's literally all she can do. Plus, I don't have an unfathomable hatred towards Sakura like most people seem to, so she's an all around decent character to me.

Tsunade on the other hand is terribad. Her moveset is just like Sakura's, but there seems to be less power behind her attacks. And she can actually do a lot more than just punch and kick, so I'm not happy with her ougi or awakening. Her jutsu is alright with me though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I rather like Sakura in these games, actually.



Same. I may hate her actual personality but as a fighter in these games she's actually REALLY fucking good and dangerous. Love using her.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Love using her.



Me too


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Walkway (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srv-y6ko8Ds[/YOUTUBE]

By the gods, the Nine Tails fight music is so good...


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 22, 2013)

Too bad there isn't enough time for them to add an updated Hashi to this game's roster


----------



## Rokudaime (Feb 22, 2013)

Naruto vs Nine Tails.

Sorry if this posted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2013)

slickcat said:


> Storm 4 please have multiple jutsu, I just realized that KCM Naruto is incapable of FRS,after seeing todays episode with raikage forgot he could manipulate FRS that way. Alot of work for cc2, this is probably the last time I will endorse their title.
> 
> As for the blood issue, well the reason its less prominent is obvious, so that the game can be sold to a wide variety of audience, though Japanese themselves tend not to care about this.



in one of the newest chapter he was able to create 2 Wind Style:Rasen Shuriken in both his hands.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 22, 2013)

They gave him Mini-FRS at least :T


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Naruto being able to spam FRS  that'd follow you would be a bad thing.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes         .


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

kyuubi makes funny faces when you punch his face


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2013)

Bandai is gonna make us wait aren't they?


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

I havent gotten the chance to play the demo yet.....
AAAARGH


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Bandai is gonna make us wait aren't they?


It would appear so.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 22, 2013)

Back box art


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

The back of the box suggests jutsu clashes online with that image. 

I wonder if anime-only fans will be spoiled by the appearance of HIM in the game before the episode airs in Japan. Poor saps.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 22, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> The back of the box suggests jutsu clashes online with that image.
> 
> I wonder if anime-only fans will be spoiled by the appearance of HIM in the game before the episode airs in Japan. Poor saps.



obviously if they get the game, and play all the way through. xD


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

the word "epic" is so overdone and has absolutely no power behind the meaning anymore.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2013)

Lol sang and two violences  this is the downside of US getting Naruto games early. Viz always screws up something.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2013)

G said:


> I havent gotten the chance to play the demo yet.....
> AAAARGH



yeah same


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the word "epic" is so overdone and has absolutely no power behind the meaning anymore.



lol every thing lost it's value

epic
troll
umad

etc


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> the word "epic" is so overdone and has absolutely no power behind the meaning anymore.


Add fodder to that list.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow, they included the whole concept art of Bijuu Mode Naruto in the back of the box.

CC2 teasing us with it, making us think it'll somehow be playable in any sort of remote way.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

FPS game: I'M EPIC TOO! NO WAIT COME BACK! IM EPIC SEE? I'M USING THE WORD WHY ISN'T IT WORKING??? AM I COOL YET? QUICK TIME EVENTS, AWESOME GRAPHICS, EDGY UP TO DATE  REFERENTIAL HUMOR, and gameplay. HARD CORE SELLING POINTS!


----------



## Iruel (Feb 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wow, they included the whole concept art of Bijuu Mode Naruto in the back of the box.
> 
> CC2 teasing us with it, making us think it'll somehow be playable in any sort of remote way.



especially since it has a playable characters tag on the picture of BM Naruto Dx


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

They do it out of spite for their fans.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpkXWGEfbvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Too bad there isn't enough time for them to add an updated Hashi to this game's roster


He'd break the game, and they'd have to add all sorts of new rules for him.

- He's immune to poison, unless you're Kabuto.
- Due to his perfect regeneration, he recovers health as long as he has 50% chakra.
- Whenever he doesn't move in normal mode, his chakra meter will refill itself, 2 times as fast if you're helping.
- When he awakens or uses his UJ, the word "You're done for!" will appear on the opponent's screen.

- Special online rule. To get the privilege to play as 'Will of Fire Hashirama', lose all your online friends, get alot of online enemies, and forever own all opponents that still wants to challenge you for whatever reason, you must enter a ranked tournament and win... with every character in the game, using no support, no kawarimi no jutsu, and no chakra usage.

I don't think I can play with Generations Hashirama with a clear conscience anymore. He doesn't do himself justice.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

at first i thought PS would be madara's awakening. but after recent chapters i rethought  those who know what im talking about gets +rep


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> at first i thought PS would be madara's awakening. but after recent chapters i rethought  those who know what im talking about gets +rep


Susano'o Kyuubi? Too hax.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

how so? 

grab: chew
tilt: vertical sword swipe
combo: claw swipes, sword swings, tail whips,
jutsu: susanoo sword bomb

whats so hax? they nerfed pein and hachibi didn't they?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 22, 2013)

On the topic of overused things in gaming, every game has quick-time events now ...it's getting old too. Like, why do I need to press the A button for you to turn a wheel? can't you just do it yourself?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> how so?
> 
> grab: chew
> tilt: vertical sword swipe
> ...


He'll do ridiculous amounts of damage, he'll be extremely quick, I can see it now. 

Oh and Madara can dismount and fight tag team style.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

don't all characters do the same damage though? i never noticed...


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> don't all characters do the same damage though? i never noticed...


Madara is the exception, he can one shot.



SoleAccord said:


> On the topic of overused things in gaming, every game has quick-time events now ...it's getting old too. Like, why do I need to press the A button for you to turn a wheel? can't you just do it yourself?


Because more button mashing = profit


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 22, 2013)

Madara uchiha from the video we saw


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2013)

That character select is confusing me so much...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

thats what they say about itachi and look how much hits he has to do before game over


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

That is the game's opening sequence? Not bad.



Father said:


> especially since it has a playable characters tag on the picture of BM Naruto Dx



Yeah. Quite the tease. Not cool CC2, specially since things are really pointing towards KCM just being an improved Awakening and nothing else. 



PositiveEmotions said:


> Madara uchiha from the video we saw



Yep, I saw him. It was the cutscene when he summons the meteorites. Pretty good.

And also, before Tobi said "The 4th Ninja War" there was a short scene of Kabuto (smirking?) without his cloak, a lot of his snake skin is visible there.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

hope there are leaked movesets of unseen characters soon


----------



## Xeogran (Feb 22, 2013)

*LOL AT THE PTS CHARACTERS*

People on GameFAQs were speculating so much about what these 7 spots on the select screen will be for. CyberConnect2 trolled them all with PTS characters XD


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

as in PRE time skip chars? XD WOOOOW. just...WOW


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Just so everyone can see.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 22, 2013)

Sage kabuto?


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

That's what I thought as well, definitely looks like Sage Kabuto. If he's in then it's a bonus. Dat Madara and dat meteor, though. 

And PTS Neji solos. Don't be mad.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

looks like he has his hood on to me. =/


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2013)

madara uchiha yee boii. ok and looks like the game is coming out march 5 here in the u.s ;]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

he'll probably just be a boss and not a playable character. won't hold my breath.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

It'd be nice if they gave PTS Gaara Shukaku, but I doubt it.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Just so everyone can see.


That's just stupid. You can't claim you're not bringing back pre-timeskip characters, go back on your word and only include 7 of them. That shouldn't be allowed, they have working versions of all of the pre-timeskip characters yet only 7 return, this makes them look like they're using up spaces other characters could have occupied.

I really hope there is another row of characters that gets revealed once you've unlocked most of the available options because this was a dumb move. I don't have an issue with having these character, it's only having some of them where new ones should be. It's like they're just there to give them that 80 characters count (and if they are, having all the PTS characters would give you more).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

OVER 80 CHARACTERS! (actually 81 not including PTS chars)


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

I actually remembered that they said PTS characters wouldn't be here. And well, the big majority of those slots show a lot of concept art that appears to have been copy-pasted from Storm 2 specially. 

Until there is some kind of official statement from CC2 whether they lied or not, I am gonna remain on the fence about this.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 22, 2013)

Wh...
Wha...
What...
...
...
...




Ginkaku and Kinkaku!


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

CC2. fuck you.
You are a bunch of bad trolls.


Seriously, fuck you.
Why the PTS characters?


----------



## Walkway (Feb 22, 2013)

The legitimacy of that roster shot seems dubious at best.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

It makes me sad hardly any of these characters are getting updates either.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

Those PTS characters could've been the mist swordsmen.
A no brainer...


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Because more button mashing = profit



Are you serious?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

There needs to be an unlockable 5th row because there's clearly nowhere for Tobi from the Nine Tails attack or with the Rinnegan to go. I mean look at the empty slots.

*Spoiler*: _long analysis_ 



The first slot is obviously Naruto
The second in between Choji and Ino, I don't think anyone expects to see him there
The next four slots are where I used to think he'd be but now it seems more like the Edo Kage's home
Next slot is obviously Sasuke
Next slot has a sand symbol which points towards it being another Gaara
Next slot would go to the missing Akatsuki member Kisame (odd he's absent, maybe it's because he's in the story mode without an Edo counterpart)
Next would be Nagato
The next three slots are looking likely to be the Hokages
After them Danzo seems to be at the end of the Hokage line
I still think these next two slots are Young Kakashi and Obito, plus I doubt they'd use the Konoha symbol for Tobi.
The next two symbols seem like they'll be Mifune and Hanzo
Next 6 would be the Jinchuriki
Next two would be Haku and Zabuza
Next one has to be snake Kabuto
No idea what the next symbol is but the colour implies it's different from characters
The next slots would be Darui, the kage and Killer Bee
The remaining slots are the kage guards, besides they're support only



So where does our masked antagonist go? He can't share the Tobi slot, their style is too different and if they could Bee and Gaara wouldn't get new slots.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Are you serious?


No, I'm not even close. It's overdone as hell.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

lol someone on SI said that the blue slots could be the mist swordsmen.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

No no no no.
This doesn't seem legit at all.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 22, 2013)

Unboxing


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 22, 2013)

I seriously dare someone to tweet the prez this pic in Japanese.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> lol someone on SI said that the blue slots could be the mist swordsmen.


Only the one at the bottom left has that possibility, and even then they'd only be available as a group.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 22, 2013)

PTS characters? 

Matsuyama specifically said there would be no PTS characters whatsoever. 

At least Hashirama and Tobirama are pretty much confirmed. Good thing, too, since I didn't plat Generations and they are two of my favorite characters (maining Tobirama).



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> he'll probably just be a boss and not a playable character. won't hold my breath.



The developers at CC2 would literally have to be mentally retarded to not include Madara as a playable character. He is the ultimate selling point of this game.

And that scan of Sage Kabuto was interesting. I hope it's true


----------



## Jaga (Feb 22, 2013)

new news! i think i just came back from work


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

i know! madara and bijuu mode naruto are THE two most powerful characters at the moment.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

There is no scan of Sage mode Kabuto... 
I didn't see one.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi guys. What did I miss.  ...... Oh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

i could imagine the full bijuu naruto moveset too...

the arms, the head bite, the tails, bijuu bomb rasengan, kurama shroud as the awakening...

guess i'll wait for storm 4/generations 2


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

We all are as pissed off as you, Aeiou


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 22, 2013)

I would have hoped for them to add Hiruko Sasori, Omoi, Pakura, Kin/Gin, Kushina and Konohamaru instead of the PTS Characters who feel out of place in a part 2 game. T_T


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh for fuck's sake. They look like they're there purely so CC2 can claim 'the largest roster' either that OR they are in the story in some way.

We know that PTS Naruto and Sasuke is a battle we can choose in the story mode so that's why they're there (unlike Storm 2 where they weren't fully playable) perhaps we get a Gaara flashback when he's reminiscing about Naruto and the same for the others (especially Hinata). I guess if they're converted for the games already then why not make them fully playable.

Also, dat PTS Neji Ougi


----------



## Daxter (Feb 22, 2013)

No 7MS, no Omoi/Karui, but I get PTS Sakura again after almost losing her?

My dreams for this game just came true. :33 CC2's better than Santa Claus.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm happy with Kimimaro, but the rest can kindly go.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2013)

i knew thered be pts characters lol

sometimes your gut knows best


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 22, 2013)

So for those who watched the video (not watching it due to spoilers), how was the intro and the music? Was it better than Storm 2's.



Pathos Grim said:


> There is no scan of Sage mode Kabuto...
> I didn't see one.





Someone pointed out he may have his hood on. I didn't see the video, so I really don't know. =/


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 22, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Someone pointed out he may have his hood on. I didn't see the video, so I really don't know. =/


He's quite clearly in his cloak, the background colour is the colour of the inside of his hood.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 22, 2013)

damn why would CC2 port these old characters to take spots. Damn, too late to nitpick anyways but CC2 come on now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 22, 2013)

slickcat said:


> damn why would CC2 port these old characters to take spots. Damn, too late to nitpick anyways but CC2 come on now.


they take no one spots they already had their models and move sets.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

Again it's not just that PTS characters are there, it's the laziness of the selection. Even if we get another row of characters Hinata is in Tenten's spot in Team Guy meaning PTS Tenten, Kiba and Shino are all missing. It's bad enough being lazy with new characters but with the PTS characters we already have? If you're going to have PTS characters at least have the full Konoha 12.

And again where the heck is The Masked Man supposed to go?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

in one of the 6 sharingan slots.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> in one of the 3 sharingan slots.


I would have thought that before this reveal except now it makes more sense for them to be the Edo Kage, Nagato and Hanzo.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 22, 2013)

anyways that opening confirms that BM Naruto will be playable during story mode for sure. As for Madara being playable, thats anyones guess. Still those 7 characters do take up spots for very good candidates CC2 could have added and whats the most annoying part is that there are atleast 3 Naruto icons and 3 sasuke icons. FUCKING JUST ADD ALL THESE NARUTOS AS COSTUME SWAPS. geez


----------



## Athruz (Feb 22, 2013)

The top right corner, those Sasukes aren't even the same. 

-No Space for Masked Man
-ONLY Storm 2 artworks
-Sage Naruto unlocked, while at the last demo FKS Naruto was and SM Naruto was not
-cursor is at Karin/Suigetsu
-PTS Artworks have a 3D effect, resembling the artworks of the Clash of Ninja series
-we had the exact same shot, Guy chosen, at support screen picking Lee, when we first got the roster leak

I'm seriously doubting this.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

slickcat said:


> the most annoying part is that there are atleast 3 Naruto icons and 3 sasuke icons. FUCKING JUST ADD ALL THESE NARUTOS AS COSTUME SWAPS. geez


Actually they're just all the Naruto's from Generations, the newest Naruto is an updated Generations Naruto instead of giving KCM or BM Naruto his own slot. The Narutos we're getting play differently enough from each other to merit the separate slots. There are much more annoying things than this.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 22, 2013)

seriously dissapointed at the pts character revelations, fuck them. i doubt the game will even go up to the kage fight, it's probably gonna go up to madara fighting onoki, gaara and naruto. sage mode kabuto probably wont even be on it. why couldn't they have delayed the game till the 4th quarter of the year and worked on the characters + storyline a bit more? guess i'll have to wait for a few more years to get the perfect naruto game which will probably be on the ps4


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

but how else will they make a quick and easy buck?!


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> The top right corner, those Sasukes aren't even the same.
> 
> -No Space for Masked Man
> -ONLY Storm 2 artworks
> ...


You think it's an elaborate fake then?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Well the picture has the PS3 buttons and the video is on the xbox.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 22, 2013)

jackieshann, you are a wise guy. I probably want to do the same as you, but I don't see myself gaming after this year. Too busy with responsibilities to continue this hobby. On the flipside I havent bought a game this year, so this will be the first and the last game most likely Lord of shadows 2 and Ninja gaiden I guess.

Right now I just need that story mode and hoping to see the composers new style of music,since he also did asuras wrath.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

*makes game about ninja war>ends unfinished*


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> The top right corner, those Sasukes aren't even the same.


Actually that makes sense. That slot likely belongs to Storm 2 Sasuke who had two different costumes.



Athruz said:


> -Sage Naruto unlocked, while at the last demo FKS Naruto was and SM Naruto was not


We didn't get a good enough look though, Generations Naruto could have only had the Goku outfit available in that demo.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Well the picture has the PS3 buttons and the video is on the xbox.



I didn't even notice that...good catch my master 

I still have to spread rep first...


----------



## Random (Feb 22, 2013)

I really hope PTS Gaara gets Shukkaku at least.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 22, 2013)

Random said:


> I really hope PTS Gaara gets Shukkaku at least.



Too much this, I can't even.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

somehow that feels like asking too much from lazy cc2.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> I didn't even notice that...good catch my master
> 
> I still have to spread rep first...


I try my best. 



Random said:


> I really hope PTS Gaara gets Shukkaku at least.


One of the Gaara's need it, that'd make it all worth it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I try my best.
> 
> One of the Gaara's need it, that'd make it all worth it.



that would mean everyone but naruto gets to turn into their full beast and be playable (kyuubi shroud in an ougi doesn't count)


----------



## Daxter (Feb 22, 2013)

It's grossly unfair all the jinchurikis get to be jinchurikis except Gaara; kage or not he's one of them and needs a wicked as Shukaku awakening too.


----------



## G (Feb 22, 2013)

Calling it, that character selection screen is fake


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> that would mean everyone but naruto gets to turn into their full beast and be playable (kyuubi shroud in an ougi doesn't count)


I wouldn't mind, I'm not comfortable with Naruto being stuck with RM, but the other 8 should at least all have their full forms.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

i find it funny how naruto and gaara have different kinds of transformations yet the other hosts in between transform all the same


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

They became the same when Kishi decided to get lazy and make them all generic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2013)

Are they starting the game from pre skip or post skip?


----------



## Athruz (Feb 22, 2013)

They are starting from the Kyuubi attack on Konoha (Hiruzen vs. Kyuubi & Minato vs. Masked Man) and switch over to the Kage Summit arc.

None of this roster makes sense. Not enough space for either the Edo Kage, Hanzo, Masked Man or Madara.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks. Would have been better starting from the beginning.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Athruz said:


> The top right corner, those Sasukes aren't even the same.
> 
> -No Space for Masked Man
> -*ONLY Storm 2 artworks*
> ...



Good points and the bolded is what makes me doubt the legitimacy of this supposed roster. Most of the TS characters there are using Storm 2's artwork.



G said:


> Calling it, that character selection screen is fake



Yeah, agreed. If it was true then there really wouldn't be space for the quite pack of new characters they've confirmed through the scans. If those PTS characters are confirmed for this game then we would be losing slots for new characters like:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Han
Fuu
Yugito
Yagura
Roushi
Utakata
4th Kazekage
2nd Tsuchikage/Muu
3rd Raikage
2nd Mizukage
Mifune
Hanzou
Darui
Rin'negan Tobi
EMS Sasuke
Madara
Edo Nagato
*Edo Deidara
*Edo Kakuzu
*Edo Itachi
*Edo Sasori
*Kinkaku
*Ginkaku
*Kushimaru
*Jinin
*Mangetsu
*Ameyuri
*Fuguki
*Jinpachi





Thats 17 brand new characters and I am not even couting the other 12 slashed ones with the asterisk. If we were to consider those twelve as new characters too and if my calculations are correct, then the total number of new characters that would get like shifted so that the Part I characters can be in would be of 29. And that would suck a lot.

So yeah, calling it fake too. Someone with a perverse sense of humour wants to troll us.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe Madara could be behind this trolling. 

How much shit storms would occur if instead of the PTS character slots we got 8 Zetsu clones to replace them instead?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

White Zetsu, Black Zetsu, Spiral Zetsu, Zetsu Tree just to mention a few...


----------



## Olivia (Feb 22, 2013)

Just saying, in the old character selection screen roster the Storm 2 character arts were there too, does that make them fake as well? 


*Spoiler*: __ 







It's obvious that it is a character art switch for the Konoha 11 for their war outfits (meaning new character arts). That includes Itachi, Deidara, Kakuzu, and Sasori as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> White Zetsu, Black Zetsu, Spiral Zetsu, Zetsu Tree just to mention a few...


What would their jutsu be?


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 22, 2013)

The possibility of war outfit Tenten being PTS Tenten just increased ten-fold


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What would their jutsu be?



poo **


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2013)

Playable samurai from the Kage summit?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 22, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What would their jutsu be?


Hm, that's a trickier one to pull off...

All of them would get Mokuton variations in their combos, and as for jutsu..

*White Zetsu* - Ougi: Mayfly Strike, UJ: Parasite Clone Massacre - A Zetsu variant of the Uzumaki Barrage.

*Black Zetsu* - Ougi: Mokuton Wall, UJ: Black/White Zetsu Spore Technique Combo - Black Zetsu traps the opponent in Mokuton, White Zetsu eats their chakra and their life.

*Spiral Zetsu* - Ougi: Mokuton Snare, UJ: Zetsu/Obito combo. Zetsu punches his opponent right into a Katon.

Zetsus all around 
For their Awakening, they turn into their opponent, but lacks their jutsus.
Spiral Zetsu merges with Obito and he goes insane.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 22, 2013)

Wraith_Madara said:


> Hm, that's a trickier one to pull off...
> 
> All of them would get Mokuton variations in their combos, and as for jutsu..
> 
> ...


I support this 100%


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 22, 2013)

Playable Zetsus in story mode to try and kill the Daimyo leaders would be fun.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

so zetsu would be the ditto/mokujin of the series?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 22, 2013)

*At 4:01, Matsuyama said "Zen'in ja nai desu", which means "NOT ALL OF THEM", when asked if the genins would be back...*

[YOUTUBE]8Z4Mp9kgnus[/YOUTUBE]

Basically we were wrong from the very beginning, thanks to a bad translation...​


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 22, 2013)

The roster pic is pretty much confirmed fake.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Just saying, in the old character selection screen roster the Storm 2 character arts were there too, does that make them fake as well?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Alright, point taken in that case.

In other words the real trolling/misguiding is with those PTS characters, they are not supposed to be there. Meaning that there should be around 25 new confirmed characters with Kinkaku & Ginkaku and the 6 other swordsmen that I listed there. And if they aren't included as well, then the remaining 17 unslashed characters from that list I made are the only new that will be playable. I guess I could live with that...

Edit: Oh another video.  *watches it*


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 22, 2013)

Bad translation or not they shouldn't be in. I was actually looked forward to online without having to deal with PTS Neji and Lee.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

but 7 of the gennin?  feels so random for them to be in there...


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 22, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The roster pic is pretty much confirmed fake.



surprised ppl got time for this kind of shit. and lying about pts characters of all things.. just lol


----------



## Firaea (Feb 22, 2013)

What the fuck, PTS characters have NO PLACE in Storm 3. 

There're so many better characters which could have taken their place, and they give us PTS characters. The fuck, CC2? As usual, they ALWAYS have to do something stupid to kill my impression of the game.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 22, 2013)

At least PTS Tenten isn't in the roster but still 

CC2 are stupid for putting 7 of those Genin brats in the game.
I'll be happy if PTS Sasuke gets an instant awakening buff.
But still 
Unwise choice CC2.

Naruto Ultimate Ninja series are suppose to cater to the fans, instead CC2 does random shit like this. 
I'll still buy the game of course, I love the series enough to still be a loyal customer. 
I just hope that the ragequitting shit is fixed.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 22, 2013)

damn that interview, they asked really good questions. but his answer for being like tekken tag sucked, its because of the way the shitty moves were made where the first 3-5 hits are the same until you modify with direction and there by tagging would be worthless since they would repeat the same shit over and over.

If storm 4 is really on ps4, dont want to hear those excuses.


----------



## Motochika (Feb 22, 2013)

Has anybody posted this?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 22, 2013)

Can't wait for this story to unfold...


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 22, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> At least PTS Tenten isn't in the roster but still
> 
> CC2 are stupid for putting 7 of those Genin brats in the game.
> I'll be happy if PTS Sasuke gets an instant awakening buff.
> ...



Ermmmm... I wouldn't be surprised if War Outfit Tenten is now her PTS version, since she is having her twin scrolls instead of her giant scroll. And TBH PTS Tenten isn't as bad as PTS Gaara


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Another reason why the Part I characters shouldn't be in this game is because they haven't advertised them in none of their trailers. The game is supposed to cover the following events from where we left off in Storm 2 and the characters involved in those arcs. So to see them just now occupying about 7 slots really feels like an asspull and an underhanded move from them.

Still hoping it isn't true.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 22, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Another reason why the Part I characters shouldn't be in this game is because they haven't advertised them in none of their trailers. The game is supposed to cover the following events from where we left off in Storm 2 and the characters involved in those arcs. So to see them just now occupying about 7 slots really feels like an asspull and an underhanded move from them.
> 
> Still hoping it isn't true.



Wasn't there a scan which said you could play certain Part 1 arcs? With that in mind, it isn't absurd to believe that the PTS characters could be in too. >.>

I hope they aren't, though. Absolute waste of precious character slots.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 22, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Ermmmm... I wouldn't be surprised if War Outfit Tenten is now her PTS version, since she is having her twin scrolls instead of her giant scroll. *And TBH PTS Tenten isn't as bad as PTS Gaara*



Is that a joke? PTS Gaara isn't even that bad to begin with. That's even only Alternate Outfit PTS Gaara you're most likely talking about.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 22, 2013)

regardless once bijuu mode naruto and madara are playable in either 3 or 4, none of the others will probably matter.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 22, 2013)

When I first read that PTS characters were in, I presumed that they would be Naruto, Sasuke, Neji, Kiba, Choji and Shikamaru


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Is that a joke? PTS Gaara isn't even that bad to begin with. That's even only Alternate Outfit PTS Gaara you're most likely talking about.



Well people I've come across online, use Sand Shower PTS Gaara's Jutsu like crazy, with PTS Tenten and Onoki as Balanced supports.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 22, 2013)

I dub this, the NIGHTMARE ROSTER: 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto
Naruto (2)
Naruto (3)
Sakura
Sai
Neji
Lee
Tenten
Shikamaru
Choji
Choji (2)
Ino
??? 
??? (Madara?)
Masked Man
Rinnegan Tobi
Jugo
Karin
Suigetsu
Sasuke (3)
Sasuke (2)
Sasuke (1)
Kiba
Shino
Hinata
Kakashi
Yamato
Guy
Asuma
Gaara (1)
Gaara (2)
Kankuro
Temari
Chiyo
Tobi
Kakuzu
Hidan
Sasori
Deidara
Kisame
Itachi
Nagato
Konan
Pain
Hashirama
Tobirama
Hiruzen
Minato
Tsunade
Danzo
Jiraiya
PTS Kakashi 
PTS Obito
Mifune
Hanzo
Fu
Yagura
Han
Roshi
Utakata
Yugito
Zabuza
Haku
Kabuto (2)
Kabuto (1)
Darui
A
Oonoki
Mei
Killer Bee (1)
Killer Bee (2)
Fuu
Torune
Cee
Kurotsuchi
Akatsuchi
Chojuro
Ao
PTS Naruto
PTS Sasuke
PTS Sakura
PTS Neji
PTS Lee
PTS Hinata
PTS Gaara
PTS Kimimaro




No Edo Kage, No KinGin, No 7SoM. This is assuming worst case scenario for all slots.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 22, 2013)

I know I'm getting this for sure. Just don't know when.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 22, 2013)

I still don't see the logic behind their choices. Ok PTS Naruto, Sasuke and Gaara I understand, especially if they give Gaara Shukaku as an awakening. Sakura is really just there to complete Team 7, no reason to have her outside of that though (even if you like PTS Sakura in Generations). Lee maybe for reenacting the Kimimaro fight but that's pushing it. Neji and Hinata? Really? To reenact their fight? But it has no place in Storm 3, none. And I like Hinata, she's my favourite Naruto character, but I don't need younger Hinata in this game.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 22, 2013)

Red Raptor said:


> Well people I've come across online, use Sand Shower PTS Gaara's Jutsu like crazy, with PTS Tenten and Onoki as Balanced supports.



It doesn't break your defense the way Tenten's jutsu does. She's also not as vulnerable as Gaara while using that jutsu. Plus it's tiring hearing players complain about Evil PTS Gaara (not you, but those snobby kids who absolutely _must_ complain about something whenever they lose) when he has nothing to do with Alternate Costume PTS Gaara.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 22, 2013)

Sometimes I think they should replace the TS Naruto from Storm 2 (the one with the KN4 Awakening) with the new "War Naruto" that we've seen. He just looks like, well, better and the type of Naruto character most people will likely choose to play as. And would actually open up a slot/space for KCM Naruto.

Anyway, I think the only way we can put all these doubts to rest is to wait for a trailer showing all the characters that are playable in the game. All Storm games have those kind of trailers before coming out and I still remember the ones Storm 2 & Generations got, so Storm 3 shouldn't be different. Lets just wait till then.



Firaea said:


> Wasn't there a scan which said you could play certain Part 1 arcs? With that in mind, it isn't absurd to believe that the PTS characters could be in too. >.>
> 
> I hope they aren't, though. Absolute waste of precious character slots.



Yeah I remember. That was what The Flames of Youth 4ever said regarding one of the recent scans that was translated. But I hope that is something you can like unlock after you beat the game's main storyline.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 22, 2013)

Walkway said:


> I dub this, the NIGHTMARE ROSTER:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I know this is going out on a limb here, but there is still room for at least the Edo Kage on this roster, even in this Nightmare Version.

I recall there were comments that Gaara's father and Muu showed off some moves that are very similar to Gaara and Onoki, and came to the conclusion that they're clones.

What if they are, and in fact take up the same slots as Gaara and Onoki, in a similar manner to how Mizuki shares Iruka's slot in Clash of Ninja 2? This may also hold true for the Third Raikgake, as we only saw him awakened, and his awakening could be the only thing separating him from his son, A. And Trollkage might be given a form of Mei's or Yagura's moveset with the appropriate changes. In short, the Edo Kage might all be alternate skins of their successors.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally paid off dis shit


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 23, 2013)

Does any body knows itachi's justu


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

Probably his fire ball still.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> It doesn't break your defense the way Tenten's jutsu does.



Then dodge that shit. Either CC2 did a secret nerf or the community is whining about the wrong characters. TenTen's can actually miss given the combos push you back enough, but Gaara's freezes in the air and then targets you no matter what position you are. At least TenTen's isn't hitting you from behind. I never found either of those supports AS bad as they've been hyped up to be, and PTS TenTen's jutsu is hella easy to avoid given you actually have skill in movement. You can even manage to stop her before she releases it (as support) unlike Gaara, where even if you hit him its still going up. Instantaneous.

The day her jutsu got compared to Susano'o in OP is the day the community started getting ridiculous with what was OP and what isn't. Don't turtle the attack, move from it.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

I can say honestly that this roster doesn't bother me at all.

Pakura and Gari ? Who are they ?

I can understand the 7 swordsmen, we still Zabuza which haves the most screentime in the manga. I honestly don't remember what the other did.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 23, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I can say honestly that this roster doesn't bother me at all.
> 
> Pakura and Gari ? Who are they ?
> 
> I can understand the 7 swordsmen, we still Zabuza which haves the most screentime in the manga. I honestly don't remember what the other did.



The roster doesn't bother you? 

You do know that Storm 3 focuses on the 4th shinobi war.
Why bring in part 1 characters that have no relevance to the current arc?
CC2 failed. Story mode may be the selling point of the product but still...
Those fools didn't fully take into account the online and offline battling.
They are showing us all of the enemies we get to fight against in story mode but the audience would definitely like to play as them.
Failure, CC2. Don't get me started on the DLC. Costumes? lol...
They'll probably make the Mist swordsmen and Kin/Gin DLC...
There is even a strange blue slot bottom left hand side of the character select which is rumored to be used for DLC. Thats means that we are gonna pay for something thats already on the disc.
Fucking CC2, turning into capcom if thats the case.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> The roster doesn't bother you?
> 
> You do know that Storm 3 focuses on the 4th shinobi war.
> Why bring in part 1 characters that have no relevance to the current arc?
> ...




Opinions ...

CC2 never did payed DLC.
Couldn't care less about Gin & Kin ( Although, them as boss is cool. )


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm fine with the roster too tbh :T


----------



## Si Style (Feb 23, 2013)

Weren't the PTS characters proved more or less fake?

People raised a few points about the legitimacy of that screen.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 23, 2013)

Shit is not right. People are fine with old Part 1 characters taking the place of all of the other new characters that aren't confirmed playable?


----------



## Walkway (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Shit is not right. People are fine with old Part 1 characters taking the place of all of the other new characters that aren't confirmed playable?



Uh, they're not "taking the place" of anybody. 8 PTS Characters aren't there at the expense of 8 new characters. If they weren't there, the roster would simply have 8 less characters. These are characters they worked on for Generations that are being tacked on to Storm 3 as a bonus.



Si Style said:


> Weren't the PTS characters proved more or less fake?
> 
> People raised a few points about the legitimacy of that screen.



There's evidence that goes both way. Best to prepare for the worst.


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh wow PTS Neji -_-


----------



## -JT- (Feb 23, 2013)

*THIS ROSTER IS OFFICIALLY ABSOLUTE CRAP*

Where's Teuchi? Rin? Shigure?

No buy.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems the negativity in this thread has no base, as the roster isn't even confirmed yet right?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Walkway said:


> Uh, they're not "taking the place" of anybody. 8 PTS Characters aren't there at the expense of 8 new characters. If they weren't there, the roster would simply have 8 less characters. These are characters they worked on for Generations that are being tacked on to Storm 3 as a bonus.


It's still a sloppy job. If you're going to bring back PTS characters that weren't in the war bring all of them not just 7. And if you're only bringing back a small amount only bring Naruto, Sasuke and Gaara. There's not point in bringing back this selection. Again PTS Neji and Hinata have no place in this game, reenacting their fight in story mode would be a terrible idea.

And they still are taking the place of characters even if they're not at the expense of them. There are characters in the game that aren't playable that they could have worked harder on to make playable. We wouldn't have minded waiting longer for the release if it meant getting these characters.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 23, 2013)

Everything fit perfectly without PTS. Each spot of the roster was filled well, there was room for every good character this game announced. The numbers were exact, all mapped out.
Now i can scrap of all that and try dunking it into a bin. 

There's not even space for the CONFIRMED characters. hell yes.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 23, 2013)

In serious, the inclusion of some PTS characters is stupid. Naruto and Sasuke at a stretch (even though we have a gazillion versions of them already ) but that's it.
Either that or bung them all in.

And yes, they _have_ taken spots of other characters, because CC2 were all about how this game would have such a large roster and no PTS characters would be returning, but they either got lazy or couldn't be bothered, so decided to shoehorn these guys in instead.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2013)

Had a feeling when I mentioned starting from pre skip.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 23, 2013)

This isn't funny. Where is my Pregnant Kushina, Pregnant Mikoto, Pregnant Kurenai, Teuchi, Pregnant Anko, and Konohamaru dammit?!!!


----------



## -JT- (Feb 23, 2013)

Not Sure said:


> This isn't funny. Where is my Pregnant Kushina, Pregnant Mikoto, Pregnant Kurenai, Teuchi, Pregnant Anko, and Konohamaru dammit?!!!



This, this and this.

And Pregnant Moegi.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2013)

the part 1 genin took no one stop ,their models and animations were already created.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 23, 2013)

lol the game isn't even out yet


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the part 1 genin took no one stop ,their models and animations were already created.


I disagree. Yes they already have their models but yet we don't get all of them. Why? They're there to fill up space, why else include Neji and Hinata despite there being no need to revisit in in story mode? Revisiting Lee and Gaara Vs Kimimaro is fair enough but why revisit a fight that isn't relevant to any of the events covered in this game? The game won't cover Neji's death and Hinata hasn't got any reason to revisit her fight from the Chunin Exams (and if she did why not include the rest of the pts Konoha 12?)

But there are character models in game that aren't going to be playable normally. Adding an excuse to include a small selection of pts characters instead of expanding on more relevant new ones is what they're doing.


----------



## eHav (Feb 23, 2013)

why are so many people arguing about a fake roster?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

eHav said:


> why are so many people arguing about a fake roster?


We don't know if it's fake yet. Not to mention if it is fake it's a cruel fake. If you make a fake usually you make it seem like you're getting a better option than the end result.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2013)

eHav said:


> why are so many people arguing about a fake roster?



yeah as fake as the Brawl roster.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2013)

Some scan confirming either Madara, Sage Mode Kabuto or KCM Naruto would come handy now to lift up some spirits.



Pathos Grim said:


> The roster doesn't bother you?
> 
> *You do know that Storm 3 focuses on the 4th shinobi war.
> Why bring in part 1 characters that have no relevance to the current arc?*



This is the main general problem above everything, IMO.



Si Style said:


> Weren't the PTS characters proved more or less fake?
> 
> People raised a few points about the legitimacy of that screen.



Yes there are good arguments of why it could be fake, but until we get some kind of official announcement from CC2 proving it is or a trailer that shows all the playable characters, we are gonna be stucked debating whether it is or not. =P



Scizor said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems the negativity in this thread has no base, as the roster isn't even confirmed yet right?



Yeah, it isn't confirmed yet. Its just hard not to think about the possibility, we are kinda preparing for the worst case scenario. But I am still hopeful.



Gaiash said:


> It's still a sloppy job. If you're going to bring back PTS characters that weren't in the war bring all of them not just 7. And if you're only bringing back a small amount only bring Naruto, Sasuke and Gaara. There's not point in bringing back this selection. Again PTS Neji and Hinata have no place in this game, reenacting their fight in story mode would be a terrible idea.
> 
> And they still are taking the place of characters even if they're not at the expense of them. *There are characters in the game that aren't playable that they could have worked harder on to make playable.* We wouldn't have minded waiting longer for the release if it meant getting these characters.



That is true. Examples come to my mind like Chojuro, Ao, Kitsuchi, Kurotsuchi, Akatsuchi, etc.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 23, 2013)

At least PTS Tenten, Kiba and Kankuro aren't in the mix. That would be hard to stomach.
I find it funny how the PTS characters are better than their older versions.
Kankuro has a deadly tilt, Kiba's ougi can pressure guard, his Jutsu goes into cutscene.
Many of us can do without them though. 
Storm 3 was "Wow look, over 80 characters. Characters from the war"

The audience expected that. But now...
Not so much.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> We don't know if it's fake yet. Not to mention if it is fake it's a cruel fake. If you make a fake usually you make it seem like you're getting a better option than the end result.



I wouldn't worry until there's an actual reason to worry.

Let's find solace in hope and let's try to regain hype from that recent Nine-tails boss battle


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> At least PTS Tenten, Kiba and Kankuro aren't in the mix. That would be hard to stomach.
> I find it funny how the PTS characters are better than their older versions.
> Kankuro has a deadly tilt, Kiba's ougi can pressure guard, his Jutsu goes into cutscene.
> Many of us can do without them though.
> ...


I disagree. If we're going to get PTS characters the least they could do is give us all of them.


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2013)

Fake roster is fake.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I wouldn't worry until there's an actual reason to worry.
> 
> Let's find solace in hope and let's try to regain hype from that recent Nine-tails boss battle



I support this as well. 

Or the possibility of a hack & slash Boss fight against the Jinchuurikis. Or how Madara's Boss battle will be handled.


----------



## Vash (Feb 23, 2013)

Dat part 1 Hinata... come here bb, you will be Jak's main :33


----------



## Daxter (Feb 23, 2013)

To be fair, I actually really like part 1 Temari and Gaara, and liked playing them. Part 1 Lee > part 2 Lee as well. But that could be solved by updating the part 2 movesets instead of including both p1 and p2 characters all over again.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm under the impression that most of you don't give a hoot about Online.

I like the story mode and all its just that I wanna own people online.


----------



## G (Feb 23, 2013)

Online mode is what keeps me coming back after beating the story mode.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I'm under the impression that most of you don't give a hoot about Online.
> 
> I like the story mode and all its just that I wanna own people online.


I care about online.


----------



## Vash (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> *I'm under the impression that most of you don't give a hoot about Online.*
> 
> I like the story mode and all its just that I wanna own people online.



I have no idea why you would think that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't care about Online. At all !


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> I'm under the impression that most of you don't give a hoot about Online.
> 
> I like the story mode and all its just that I wanna own people online.


Of course I don't care about online. I have much more fun coming up with team ups and battles between characters.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2013)

Motochika said:


> Has anybody posted this?


----------



## Daxter (Feb 23, 2013)

I was under the impression Online mode is what 90 percent of the game should be about. It's a fighter.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 23, 2013)

Apparent list of characters according to a friend of someone who got Storm 3 early:

1. Naruto (Ougi 1: NTR/Ougi 2: WSRS)
2. Naruto (Sage Mode)
3. Naruto (5KS)/Naruto (War) <- Moveset alt
4. Sakura
5. Sai
6. Neji
7. Lee
8. Tenten
9. Shikamaru
10. Choji
11. Choji (War)
12. Ino
13. Madara
14. Mu
15. Clamkage
16. Third Raikage
17. Jugo
18. Karin
19. Suigetsu
20. Sasuke (Susano'o)/Dr. Snakes (EMS) <- moveset alt
21. Sasuke (Taka)
22. Sasuke (Ougi 1 - CTS/Ougi 2 - Kirin)
23. Kiba
24. Shino
25. Hinata
26. Kakashi
27. Yamato
28. Guy
29. Asuma
30. Fourth Kazekage
31. Gaara
32. Kankuro
33. Temari
34. Chiyo
35. Tobi
36. Kakuzu
37. Hidan
38. Sasori/Sasori (Reanimation) <- moveset alt
39. Deidara
40. Kisame
41. Itachi (Ougi 1 - Totsuka Blade/Ougi 2 - Yasaka Magatama)
42. Nagato
43. Konan
44. Pain
45. Hashirama
46. Tobirama
47. Hiruzen
48. Minato
49. Tsunade
50. Danzo
51. Jiraiya
52. Kakashi (Youth)
53. Obito
54. Mifune
55. Hanzo
56. Fuu
57. Utakata
58. Han
59. Roushi
60. Yagura
61. Yugito
62. Haku
63. Zabuza
64. Harry Potter (Snake Cape)
65. Kabuto
66. Orochimaru
67. Raikage
68. Darui
69. Ohnoki
70. Mizukage
71. Bee
72. Bee (Shark Skin)
73. PTS Naruto
74. PTS Sasuke
75. PTS Sakura
76. PTS Neji
77. PTS Lee
78. PTS Hinata
79. PTS Gaara
80. Kimimaro

He also claims the blue button opens up a new batch of character slots, all left blank. Possibly for DLC or characters unlockable in Story Mode?

By his statements Naruto,Sasuke,Tobi and Sasori (maybe more) have different movesets in the same slot, while Choji and Bee for example are seperate.

*No Tsunade or Konan updates* appear to have made it in.

There's no reason for trust or dismay, but for now he seems to be correct.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I was under the impression Online mode is what 90 percent of the game should be about. It's a fighter.



It's an 'anime adaptation fighter'.

And 'anime adaptation' is like the kryptonite of competitive play (bar a few exceptions, of course).


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm in it for the story. I'm don't play online unless I'm fighting someone from the forums. I do fight my friends locally though.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Athruz said:


> 64. Harry Potter (Snake Cape)


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0urb6lU-FkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

bah. naruto (beggining of the timeskip, rasenshurriken, and kagesummit) don't feel like they should be in anymore storm games to me. I was expecting there should be 

war, (the latest updated moveset we've seen so far with KCM)
 sage, 
jinchuuriki (bijuu mode naruto)

that to me, is my dream naruto's.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 23, 2013)

English people: I just canceled my Will of Fire Edition on Amazon so there's one up for grabs for ?55


----------



## Daxter (Feb 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


> It's an 'anime adaptation fighter'.
> 
> And 'anime adaptation' is like the kryptonite of competitive play (bar a few exceptions, of course).



Maybe so, but its core is still fighter. If no one to play with, once the story modes are over with, the game will grow old very quickly.

Personally I prefer getting my ass handed to me online than raping coms over and over again. As I understand it thus far, at least within the community of those who play such a series as NS, online still plays a big role in their enjoyment of these games. The story mode is probably not enough to keep players of a fighter, anime or no, consistently happy for a prolonged amount of time.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Apparent list of characters according to a friend of someone who got Storm 3 early:
> 
> 1. Naruto (Ougi 1: NTR/Ougi 2: WSRS)
> 2. Naruto (Sage Mode)
> ...



If you're friend isn't right about that icon in the corner I'm coming after him


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

WHY would they NOT update konan and tsunade?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2013)

Athruz said:


> Apparent list of characters according to a friend of someone who got Storm 3 early:
> 
> 1. Naruto (Ougi 1: NTR/Ougi 2: WSRS)
> 2. Naruto (Sage Mode)
> ...



Either I'm blind or I can't see Masked Man and War Tobi.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 23, 2013)

He's just some guy online, not that i care about him. Permission granted. 

To be honest, everyone is too nervous because of the constant speculation around here.All while CC2 are possibly sitting in their HQ and laughing their asses off over our rage, not even bothering to confirm anything themselves. By this time, everything we read could be plain wrong or the truth, so it's best not to think about it too much and come back at a later time when the early accessed game copies are presented online. And i wouldn't trust anything but pictures and videos in this critical phase.

Having said that, i'll come back tomorrow and check up on this. Suggest you do the same, peace guys.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 23, 2013)

so no konan and tsunade update? konan is shown to have a boss fight, should have paper ocean and if the kage fight is in, tsunade should have byakogou. what kind of fuckery?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> so no konan and tsunade update? konan is shown to have a boss fight, should have paper ocean and if the kage fight is in, tsunade should have byakogou. what kind of fuckery?


The guy also said Harry Potter would be playable. Besides those are lack of updates we expected. Tsunade's awakened stance was shown in a swimsuit and they're hardly going to update Konan, they'll just throw new stuff into cutscenes.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> so no konan and tsunade update? konan is shown to have a boss fight, should have paper ocean and if the kage fight is in, tsunade should have byakogou. what kind of fuckery?


the Madara fight  probably end in a cliffhanger before Tsunade use the Mitotic Regeneration: One Hundred Healings  jutsu.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

Linkdarkside said:


> the Madara fight  probably end in a cliffhanger before Tsunade use the Mitotic Regeneration: One Hundred Healings  jutsu.



that would be an awkward note to end it on, it stops after the pollen tree's and onoki's laz0r? really?


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The guy also said Harry Potter would be playable. Besides those are lack of updates we expected. Tsunade's awakened stance was shown in a swimsuit and they're hardly going to update Konan, they'll just throw new stuff into cutscenes.



Not saying whether the guy is right or wrong, but Harry Potter meant Kabuto.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> The guy also said Harry Potter would be playable. Besides those are lack of updates we expected. Tsunade's awakened stance was shown in a swimsuit and they're hardly going to update Konan, they'll just throw new stuff into cutscenes.



i know but i was hoping she'd have a different character or something like naruto with her new awakening  her moveset is great but what's so hard drawing on some tatoo lines on her and giving her a slow healing effect for awakening? 

it looks like the game really is ending at madara using the meteorite.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2013)

Kinda off-topic but I think it would be cool if in the next Storm game the main menu was made up with all the Naruto's we have seen in the game going from one place to another and in each selection you see first Part I Naruto, Part 2 Naruto then, Sage Naruto, KCM Naruto and finally Bijuu Naruto. 



Athruz said:


> Apparent list of characters according to a friend of someone who got Storm 3 early:
> 
> 1. Naruto (Ougi 1: NTR/Ougi 2: WSRS)
> 2. Naruto (Sage Mode)
> ...



I would like that the first Naruto there was actually the "War Naruto" with the epic Kage Bunshin moveset. Sage Naruto is good where he is and instead of the "War Naruto" being in the 3rd place it should be KCM Naruto instead. But I guess that is how they are filling up spaces. >_> 

And well, those 7 PTS characters could've been the 6 remaining Swordsmen and Kinkaku. Saying only Kinkaku because I don't recall if we've seen Ginkaku in that Edo Tensei line up from the game's opening whereas his brother did, then again I don't remember seeing Kimimaro in that line up either. But it would be a much better choice instead of bringing those characters in that have no business in these arcs.

And yeah, can't see either Masked Man nor Rin'negan Tobi. I also find it a bit suspicious that someone got the game "early". It can't arrive that quickly even if it was pre-ordered (and I think the game ships out on March 5th to arrive accurately on the 8th, unless I am wrong).

And I hope the blue button is for characters you unlock in story mode and not DLC.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Maybe so, but its core is still fighter. If no one to play with, once the story modes are over with, the game will grow old very quickly.
> 
> Personally I prefer getting my ass handed to me online than raping coms over and over again. As I understand it thus far, at least within the community of those who play such a series as NS, online still plays a big role in their enjoyment of these games. The story mode is probably not enough to keep players of a fighter, anime or no, consistently happy for a prolonged amount of time.



True, but the game offers the largest Naruto character roster to date, so it's alright in that department.

I'm not talking about what people should or shouldn't like, but there's a difference between competitive play and casual play and the storm series seems to be all about the latter (which isn't a bad thing per se, of course).


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I would like that the first Naruto there was actually the "War Naruto" with the epic Kage Bunshin moveset. Sage Naruto is good where he is and instead of the "War Naruto" being in the 3rd place it should be *Bijuu mode Naruto* instead. But I guess that is how they are filling up spaces. >_>



fixed. don't care if OP, madara's in it too. gotta even things out yo.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2013)

He posted this on GameFaqs too. th
at roster pics is fake.
But if not I'm extremely pissed no new Ultimate for Konan.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm still annoyed that there are two Choji's too. Why not just update him?

Of course, the space between him and Ino was never going to be filled by anyone else... (Choza had probably the best, but still extremely slim, chance)


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 23, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> i know but i was hoping she'd have a different character or something like naruto with her new awakening  her moveset is great but what's so hard drawing on some tatoo lines on her and giving her a slow healing effect for awakening?
> 
> it looks like the game really is ending at madara using the meteorite.



But didn't that opening video show Tobi using the 6 Jinchuriki? Which means the story must at least go past that point with Madara summoning the meteorite?

Remember, there is an achievement/trophy called Uchiha Against Five Kage. The story should end sometime around towards the end Jinchuriki fight.

I will laugh if they end it with Tobi's mask breaking off. Then to be continued pops up.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2013)

He also said the Fragments are Sasuke VS Zetsus.
No Sage Kabuto.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 23, 2013)

Edo Teseis' are available, right?


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2013)

So what costumes is the US getting again? I heard a rumor that some have special tilts.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 23, 2013)

Foxve said:


> So what costumes is the US getting again? I heard a rumor that some have special tilts



Same ones as europe. Kimono Sasuke, Schoolgirl Sakura, Swimsuit Tsunade, Anbu Itachi, Samurai Naruto.


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2013)

And some more than one, don't know how their going to do that though. Different directions for the tilt maybe 



Walkway said:


> Same ones as europe. Kimono Sasuke, Schoolgirl Sakura, Swimsuit Tsunade, Anbu Itachi, Samurai Naruto.



Are they DLC or do they come with the pre-order?


----------



## Walkway (Feb 23, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Are they DLC or do they come with the pre-order?



In North America, they're free for Neon Alley subscribers. (If I'm not mistaken, PS3 Gamestop pre-orders come with a free month subscription so...)


----------



## Foxve (Feb 23, 2013)

Walkway said:


> In North America, they're free for Neon Alley subscribers. (If I'm not mistaken, PS3 Gamestop pre-orders come with a free month subscription so...)



Do I have to ask for it? Never got that for a pre-order before. It only being for subscribers sounds like BS to me. Doesn't matter, all the costumes for the game, even the ones not in the US, will eventually DLC anyway......


----------



## Walkway (Feb 23, 2013)

Foxve said:


> Do I have to ask for it? Never got that for a pre-order before. It only being for subscribers sounds like BS to me. Doesn't matter, all the costumes for the game, even the ones not in the US, will eventually DLC anyway......



It's specifically for Storm 3, you can check on the Gamestop website if you want. The costumes come with Neon Alley because Neon Alley doesn't exist in Europe, and Viz is trying to push Neon Alley pretty hard in the US and Canada.

But since the game comes with a free month subscription, I think that means getting the costumes along with it is possible.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

madara moveset i want

projectile: wind from fan swinging

normal combo: sword slashes ending with a kick
up combo: wood clone ending with underground sword stab
side combo: wood branches
down combo: wood pollen ending with susanoo slamming the opponent to the ground.
air combo: slashes ending with fire dragon balls
tilt: susanoo rush stab (the one he tried to do on tsunade before dan saved her)
jutsu: flamethrower
jutsu hold: fire wall
grab: genjutsu followed by barrage of susanoo swords
ultimate: throws necklace for animation starter, if it hits; meteor followed by perfect susanoo slicing it in half

awakening: perfect susanoo

combo: sword swings
tilt: vertical slice
grab: foot stop
jutsu: sword shockwave


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 23, 2013)

Wonder if you get that "Avenger on the Move" achievement simply by defeating White Zetsus as EMS Sasuke in a hack & slash fight. I don't know, it would be kinda lame if it is like that and the Zetsus do not stand such a great threat.

Unless CC2 decides to give us another improvised Boss battle and instead of just making EMS Sasuke follow Edo Itachi through the forest they go ahead and give us an Uchiha fight rematch from Storm 2. And only once Sasuke wins then Itachi agrees to let him come with him to stop Kabuto.



Takamura Bear said:


> But didn't that opening video show Tobi using the 6 Jinchuriki? Which means the story must at least go past that point with Madara summoning the meteorite?
> 
> Remember, there is an achievement/trophy called Uchiha Against Five Kage. The story should end sometime around towards the end Jinchuriki fight.
> 
> *I will laugh if they end it with Tobi's mask breaking off. Then to be continued pops up.*



That actually is where I think the game will end. And would give us a taste of Bijuu Naruto fighting in story mode since Naruto was using that mode when he smashed Tobi's mask.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> madara moveset i want
> 
> projectile: wind from fan swinging
> 
> ...



i don't think Madara will have his fan as Obito have it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

well it shouldn't be your regular kunai


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> WHY would they NOT update konan and tsunade?



Because no one plays them, they're just used for team name bonuses 98% of the time.



Pathos Grim said:


> I'm under the impression that most of you don't give a hoot about Online.
> 
> I like the story mode and all its just that I wanna own people online.



What kind of assumption is that?

No one here is stopping you ...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

never liked team battles.


----------



## KnightGhost (Feb 23, 2013)

So far i was hoping for a little more

The wait for Storm 4 is on.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 23, 2013)

Just waiting for someone to upload some gameplay....


----------



## Scizor (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Because no one plays them, they're just used for team name bonuses 98% of the time.





SoleAccord said:


> What kind of assumption is that?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> never liked team battles.


But team ups are half the fun of free battle.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

i only like single battle


----------



## Random (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> But team ups are half the fun of free battle.



Not to me. Supports just get in the way. I like to enjoy a one on one battle.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 23, 2013)

I wish there was a Team vs Single mode where one player could have supports while the other player could choose not to have supports.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 23, 2013)

Any new information that I've missed?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 23, 2013)

Why the fuck does there need to be two Choujis? 

And the list is looking more suspect with each passing day. CC2 needs to hurry up and clear this shit up.

If this list is actually true, you know what would be the ultimate troll? The extra row of characters that was mentioned turned out to be the DLC costumes.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

dlc costumes don't look worth it to me.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Scizor said:


>



Oh, please, show me the list of the thousands of Tsunade and Konan users out there. I'll wait.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 23, 2013)

Which character do you think is going to be the Deidara of Storm 3's online mode? I have a feeling Madara (if he is playable) will be the most broken and abused online.

Didn't play Generations so I don't know if they nerfed him or not, but the Deidara spamming in Storm 2 was just ridiculous online. 

EMS Sasuke looks pretty OP with his susanoo here if you haven't seen the video. Noticed Hachibi has his whirlwind attack, which I'm not sure if it's a new move or not, but it looks like the one he used against the Jinchuuriki in the forest.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dstVlBDAao4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Takamura Bear said:


> Didn't play Generations so I don't know if they nerfed him or not



Nay, Sasuke's Fireball Jutsu > any other characters needing nerf apparently. Deidara has not changed whatsoever, still the fastest ranged combatant.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

bijuu mode naruto move list i want

normal combo: speed blitzing
side combo: arm slam
down combo: tail whips
tilt: kyuubi head chomp
jutsu: rasengan bijuu bomb
ougi: bijuu bomb

awakening: kurama shroud

these at least.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 23, 2013)

Can anyone link me to where CC2 apparently said costumes won't be useable online?


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 23, 2013)

All of that select screen confirmed.
So the other guy was legit.... meaning no new Ultimate for Konan.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> All of that select screen confirmed.
> So the other guy was legit.... meaning no new Ultimate for Konan.


Stop saying confirmed every time you find something. We've no proof said person is telling the truth. Second the other guy was clearly looking at the available slots after that screenshot and without the slots the pts characters filled it because easy to fill in the blanks.

Now maybe this person is right, it's a strong possibility. But considering you said this


The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> The roster pic is pretty much confirmed fake.


You clearly need to stop saying things are confirmed.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Because no one plays them, they're just used for team name bonuses 98% of the time.




Pff those two are my mains along with Itachi.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Crow Master Apprentice said:


> Pff those two are my mains along with Itachi.



Yeah, uh huh, okay. 

EDIT - Oh shit maybe you aren't kidding, I just checked your favorite characters. You are without a doubt the 1%.

EDIT2 - Make that the 2% due to 98% of people not using those two.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> EDIT - Oh shit maybe you aren't kidding, I just checked your favorite characters. You are without a doubt the 1%.
> 
> EDIT2 - Make that the 2% due to 98% of people not using those two.


Make that a complete guess of an estimate based on nothing.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> Make that a complete guess of an estimate based on nothing.



Lol this guy.

Please, tell me how many people you've seen using those two online that weren't for team bonuses only. Does it really change the fact they aren't updated? No, it doesn't. It's an estimate based on my own experiences, and I sincerely doubt anyone here is going to say they've seen these two frequently. Don't think I ever claimed my 98% guess was a legitimate estimate based on calculations no one is willing to make either, only my own estimate based on my experiences online, so fail. 

Do you want to sit here and pretend those two are popular and go-to for the most competitive of people? Please sit here and tell me they're as used as Itachi in both main and support.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Please, tell me how many people you've seen using those two online that weren't for team bonuses only.


I almost never play online. Which is another hole in your theory, you're basing things on your own experiences online when plenty of players don't even use online.



SoleAccord said:


> Do you want to sit here and pretend those two are popular and go-to for the most competitive of people? Please sit here and tell me they're as used as Itachi in both main and support.


Who said anything about competitive people? No one.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Gaiash said:


> I almost never play online.



Really?

Well, don't denounce someone's experiences online when you yourself hardly play. My entire point was that the two are hardly seen outside of team names, and you came at that idea for no reason other to argue and you hardly play online anyway.

I also never said no one else's experiences could be different, and that my experiences are fact. So, why be a dick? You can disagree and claim they're used more frequently than I've ever seen, but do it without being an asshole.

EDIT - P.S. No shit I was talking about them being used online because THAT was what I was talking about. I wasn't talking about offline use. THAT was the reason you're coming at me? Because you thought I meant they were hardly used period? I use Tsunade offline a lot myself ...but I'll say it again, I wasn't talking about offline use.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 23, 2013)

I havent been here for a day so idk whats been going on but this user very reliable sources he told us about pts characters in storm 3 a month or two ago and everyone doubted him until it was proven wrong last week..

Well today he confirmed madara uchiha as a playable character and he even posted the jutus and whatnot on saiyan island forums.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 23, 2013)

I main with Tsunade :


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 23, 2013)

I forgot to add that user is yokito


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I main with Tsunade :



Dat Heaven Kick of Pain

For every Tsunade player there are about 30-50 more Naruto and Sasuke users, that's why they get the most upgrades in comparison to classic characters. 

When I said no one plays them, it was an exaggeration based on online play that I've seen. I never tried saying there weren't _some_ users, they just aren't frequent or consistent, so Konan and Tsunade are usually just support for Team Name bonuses.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 23, 2013)

yokito85 on the SaiyanIslands forums has more or less revealed a good deal of information based on the game data codes. Believe what you will, but what I've gathered from what he stated...

Konan and Jugo were updated (About damn time)
Madara is playable (this is a given)
Tsunade uses Byakugo (?)
Kabuto's Awakening is update (no SM confirmed yet, though, but I don't know what else this could be)
PTS are in.
7SM and Kin/Gin are unplayable (which seems to be the general consensus now, but it's still stupid as hell)


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

>has pages and hype surrounding swordsmen and kin/gin
>they're unplayable. here's 7 pre time skip gennin *troll face*


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> yokito85 on the SaiyanIslands forums has more or less revealed a good deal of information based on the game data codes. Believe what you will, but what I've gathered from what he stated...
> 
> Konan and Jugo were updated (About damn time)
> Madara is playable (this is a given)
> ...



They updated Jugo!? 

THERE IS A GOD!

I'll wait to see on the two ladies being updated. Hopefully Konan got something very, very good to compensate for her lack of usage. Tsunade just needed Byakugo ..but new combos wouldn't kill.

My biggest concern is why you guys wanted Gin and Kin so badly. I only remember those two using the legendary weapons to fight the majority of their battles.I could go for 7 swordsman and an updated Zabuza but ..why Gin and Kin so much other than 'its logical' or 'Karin has a moveset' ?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> >has pages and hype surrounding swordsmen and kin/gin
> >they're unplayable. here's 7 pre time skip gennin *troll face*



And for years to come, the fans will never understand how CC2 could use such fuck logic 




SoleAccord said:


> They updated Jugo!?
> 
> THERE IS A GOD!
> 
> ...



I'm not a huge fan of the Kin/Gin bros, but they were pretty prominent antagonists for the very first part of the war and they were pretty much the whole reason the Juubi was able to be completed. I think as far as war villains go, they deserve to be in it just as much as the Jinchurikki. They played a bigger role than Hanzo, for sure, so it's really a matter of who played a larger role and not so much uniqueness of design or ability.

I would prefer the Swordsmen over the Kin/Gin bros, but I still think the latter should be priority based on how CC2 USUALLY does things. Putting 7 PTS characters in place of potential war characters, however, is utterly retarded.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

i once had this theory that the kin gin bros were one playable character. sort of like how pein works with his paths.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm not a huge fan of the Kin/Gin bros, but they were pretty prominent antagonists for the very first part of the war and they were pretty much the whole reason the Juubi was able to be completed. I think as far as war villains go, they deserve to be in it just as much as the Jinchurikki. They played a bigger role than Hanzo, for sure, so it's really a matter of who played a larger role and not so much uniqueness of design or ability.
> 
> I would prefer the Swordsmen over the Kin/Gin bros, but I still think the latter should be priority based on how CC2 USUALLY does things. Putting 7 PTS characters in place of potential war characters, however, is utterly retarded.



Yeah, Hanzo -was- pretty lame as far as I remembered.

As would I, seven swordsman would be grand if they DON'T get Zabuza's treatment and have no great thing about them to begin with. PTS character's ..well ..at least they removed some of the more 'problematic' ones the community hated? I don't mind the return as much as others, we all know the Junchuuriki, Uchiha, and Naruto are going to basically be the top grabs in competitive play.


----------



## James Fury (Feb 23, 2013)

What should I get it on Xbox or PS3?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

James Fury said:


> What should I get it on Xbox or PS3?



PS3 if you want better framerates, and this is coming from an Xbox user.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 23, 2013)

I wonder if this is the last 360/PS3 Naruto game or if we'll see a Generations 2 with the Seven Swordsmen, Kin/Gin, Sound 4, et al.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 23, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> yokito85 on the SaiyanIslands forums has more or less revealed a good deal of information based on the game data codes. Believe what you will, but what I've gathered from what he stated...
> 
> Konan and Jugo were updated (About damn time)
> Madara is playable (this is a given)
> ...



There's a chance Tsunade will have Byakugo ?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> I wonder if this is the last 360/PS3 Naruto game or if we'll see a Generations 2 with the Seven Swordsmen, Kin/Gin, Sound 4, et al.



PS4 is announced and had a conference, I think this is sending out this generation with a bang until we move on. New Gen is coming within the next couple of years, if we don't see delays.

I'm betting on this being the last on our current gen unless CC2 really, really wants more money ..but after the promotion of Storm 3 I think they'll do fine.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

No new interesting updates today, I take it?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> No new interesting updates today, I take it?



I saw that Sidious v.s. Savage and Maul episode, Palpatine ain't a joke.

Also, Hiroshi has 'updates' he posted from someone else on SI.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

zabuza's starter attack is so lame and punishable its laughable. a tiny little kick to the shin/ankle/foot? thats what you start off with? really?


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> zabuza's starter attack is so lame and punishable its laughable.



And his tilt.

And his Jutsu.

And his Ougi.

=/


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> I saw that Sidious v.s. Savage and Maul episode, Palpatine ain't a joke.
> 
> Also, Hiroshi has 'updates' he posted from someone else on SI.


Good man, Palpatine is a pimp.

Yeah, I'll just ignore those entirely.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Good man, Palpatine is a pimp.
> 
> Yeah, I'll just ignore those entirely.



I was going to do that too until I saw gameplay.

But he claimed Jugo was updated.

And I couldn't help but hope CC2's heart grew three sizes today =/ Jugo needs something more than flapjack arms ..perhaps a legitimate outfit would be nice as well.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 23, 2013)

zabuza (and kisame) are still the most manly characters in the series though.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> PS4 is announced and had a conference, I think this is sending out this generation with a bang until we move on. New Gen is coming within the next couple of years, if we don't see delays.
> 
> I'm betting on this being the last on our current gen unless CC2 really, really wants more money ..but after the promotion of Storm 3 I think they'll do fine.


Yeah, I have a pre-order down on a PS4 at the moment it's just that the Ultimate Ninja series was supported until 2007 with Storm being released in 2008, could be a while yet.

Plus, where else could they go? They don't need the PS4 where they are now and any reboot would just suffer as UNS2 was damn-near perfect.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Yeah, I have a pre-order down on a PS4 at the moment it's just that the Ultimate Ninja series was supported until 2007 with Storm being released in 2008, could be a while yet.
> 
> Plus, where else could they go? They don't need the PS4 where they are now and any reboot would just suffer as UNS2 was damn-near perfect.



They might rename the series, like how Ultimate Ninja and Ultimate Ninja Storm are two different series. They could begin again with an updated system. 

Perfect? I wouldn't say it was perfect, at least as far as including online goes. Story wise, Storm 2 was a great game though, battles were very, very fun.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> PS3 if you want better framerates, and this is coming from an Xbox user.



what do u mean by framerates?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 23, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> They might rename the series, like how Ultimate Ninja and Ultimate Ninja Storm are two different series. They could begin again with an updated system.
> 
> Perfect? I wouldn't say it was perfect, at least as far as including online goes. Story wise, Storm 2 was a great game though, battles were very, very fun.


Yeah but the mechanics faced a huge change between UN5 and UNS and I don't know if they could pull that off again.

Well I'm not an online player so I judge by replay-ability, story and the gameplay and I couldn't see much way in which it could be improved.

though the PTS timeline needs a UNS2/UNS3 styled game, I found UNS very underwhelming.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 23, 2013)

Valiere said:


> what do u mean by framerates?



The amount of frames on screen, will result in choppy cinematics and gameplay alike if the system can't handle the effects. Compare the PS3 demo to the 360 demo for storm 3 and notice how different the periods of slowdown are. Chouza's leap has no minor pause before he does it in PS3 like he does in 360. It's a matter of all the particle effects on the screen, the Xbox can't handle it as much, it's why Susano'o Sasuke's tilt causes choppiness in Generations for 360. PS3, meanwhile, has minimal issue handling heavy particles. They possibly removed that tilt in favor of a new one in Storm 3 so I'm hoping for the best.



Jaruka said:


> Yeah but the mechanics faced a huge change between UN5 and UNS and I don't know if they could pull that off again.
> 
> Well I'm not an online player so I judge by replay-ability, story and the gameplay and I couldn't see much way in which it could be improved.
> 
> though the PTS timeline needs a UNS2/UNS3 styled game, I found UNS very underwhelming.


 If you're talking strictly Free Battle then yeah Storm 2 was good.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 23, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> I havent been here for a day so idk whats been going on but this user very reliable sources he told us about pts characters in storm 3 a month or two ago and everyone doubted him until it was proven wrong last week..
> 
> *Well today he confirmed madara uchiha as a playable character and he even posted the jutus and whatnot on saiyan island forums.*



Link please...?

EDIT...

Nevermind that person is trolling


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 23, 2013)

Valiere said:


> what do u mean by framerates?


Like getting cornered by Susano'o on the 360 slows it down so much that it makes me die a little on the inside.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Like getting cornered by Susano'o on the 360 slows it down so much that it makes me die a little on the inside.



You should've played Generations. The Sasuke v.s. Susano'o Itachi battle was so choppy that Itachi had to hit you for the match to be somewhat 'fast'. It was THAT carelessly done. CC2 just stepping on our balls with that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 24, 2013)

just a what if fill up. not real.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpql_4BzA_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Like getting cornered by Susano'o on the 360 slows it down so much that it makes me die a little on the inside.





Valiere said:


> what do u mean by framerates?



Here's an example of what kind of gameplay 360 gets if we have too many particles on the screen. PS3 doesn't deal with this level of slowdown. Pay attention to how it only gets better after Sasuke's hit, but its still pretty bad. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfRpFAwZHzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Motochika (Feb 24, 2013)

Payed my pre-order today!


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Any fixes on the online system?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Oh, please, show me the list of the thousands of Tsunade and Konan users out there. I'll wait.



No way that the actual numbers are documented for you to see; that's why I pointed that out. 



SoleAccord said:


> Lol this guy.
> 
> Please, tell me how many people you've seen using those two online that weren't for team bonuses only. Does it really change the fact they aren't updated? No, it doesn't. It's an estimate based on my own experiences, and I sincerely doubt anyone here is going to say they've seen these two frequently. Don't think I ever claimed my 98% guess was a legitimate estimate based on calculations no one is willing to make either, only my own estimate based on my experiences online, so fail.
> 
> Do you want to sit here and pretend those two are popular and go-to for the most competitive of people? Please sit here and tell me they're as used as Itachi in both main and support.



Your assumption is basically baseless because:
1. You don't know everyone's mains
2. You don't know the actual numbers
3. You made up that percentage

I'm not saying they're up there as the most used characters, but your assumption is exactly that: an assumption.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Your assumption is basically baseless because:
> *1. You don't know everyone's mains
> 2. You don't know the actual numbers
> 3. You made up that percentage
> ...




...

REALLY? YOU DON'T SAY?

OF COURSE I assumed based on my online experiences alone, where no one used the two outside of team names. You really think I compiled this data based on everyone in the world, and legitimately thought I knew numbers? You REALLY thought I was trying to make that fact? 

Wow. A guy can't post his own experiences online anymore without this kind of thing happening huh?

Yeah bro, I was totally serious, my 98% wasn't just my own personal guess, I literally tried making it fact to everyone in this thread.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> ...
> 
> REALLY? YOU DON'T SAY?
> 
> ...



How are you pinning that on me? lol

I'm glad we agree though.



SoleAccord said:


> A guy can't post his own experiences online anymore without this kind of thing happening huh?
> 
> Yeah bro, I was totally serious, my 98% wasn't just my own personal guess, I literally tried making it fact to everyone in this thread.



You kinda did. You were standing up for your assumption in a discussion with other members.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> How are you pinning that on me? lol



How are you making it sound like I don't allow anyone else to give their own statistics of what they've seen online or not? If you want to point out where I said my own estimate based on my experiences was suddenly 'fact' to everyone in this thread, go ahead bro, but I sure as hell wasn't forcing anyone in here to submit to my own guess. You can't deny compared to other supports online those two are underused though.



Scizor said:


> You kinda did. You were standing up for your assumption in a discussion with other members.



Uh I kinda didn't, the 'other member' misinterpreted EXACTLY what I was trying to say, just like you are. If he replies to me and misunderstands, why wouldn't I respond?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> How are you making it sound like I don't allow anyone else to give their own statistics of what they've seen online or not? If you want to point out where I said my own estimate based on my experiences was suddenly 'fact' to everyone in this thread, go ahead bro, but I sure as hell wasn't forcing anyone in here to submit to my own guess. You can't deny compared to other supports online those two are underused though.





SoleAccord said:


> Yeah, uh huh, okay.
> 
> EDIT - Oh shit maybe you aren't kidding, I just checked your favorite characters. You are without a doubt the 1%.
> 
> EDIT2 - Make that the 2% due to 98% of people not using those two.



I'm just glad that we agree that the numbers you posted are assumptions. No need to further argue about this as we agree.



SoleAccord said:


> Uh I kinda didn't, the 'other member' misinterpreted EXACTLY what I was trying to say, just like you are. If he replies to me and misunderstands, why wouldn't I respond?



You could have avoided that by not throwing around random numbers.

But then I admit that I misunderstood.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> I'm just glad that we agree that the numbers you posted are assumptions. No need to further argue about this as we agree.



And I'm glad we agree that you misinterpreted just as the other did and I never tried saying my assumptions were facts and you could never have different ones.

K.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> And I'm glad we agree that you misinterpreted just as the other did and I never tried saying my assumptions were facts and you could never have different ones.
> 
> K.



Please just avoid throwing around (random) numbers; that implies that you know what you're talking about.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Please just avoid throwing around (random) numbers; that implies that you know what you're talking about.



Or you can just not take it seriously and realize it's my own opinion based on what I've dealt with, unless I actually present hard evidence supporting such claims. It goes both ways, but due to oversensitivity I guess I'll be careful now.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Or you can just not take it seriously and realize it's my own opinion based on what I've dealt with, unless I actually present hard evidence supporting such claims. It goes both ways, but due to oversensitivity I guess I'll be careful now.



Causality is (nearly) impossible to pinpoint in communication as it's reciprocal, so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> Causality is (nearly) impossible to pinpoint in communication as it's reciprocal, so let's just leave it at that.



No, I'm not done with your ass yet.

Did you know Scizor's wings don't allow it to fly, but merely controls its body temperature?  I bet you didn't~

Is anyone gonna shoot me if I say I don't mind PTS Character's returning?


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> No, I'm not done with your ass yet.
> 
> Did you know Scizor's wings don't allow it to fly, but merely controls its body temperature?  I bet you didn't~
> 
> Is anyone gonna shoot me if I say I don't mind PTS Character's returning?



I actually did. 


So, I read someone 'confirmed' Madara as playable.
How legit is that information?

I guess we'll just have to wait for a more reliable source though.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 24, 2013)

Scizor said:


> So, I read someone 'confirmed' Madara as playable.
> How legit is that information?
> 
> I guess we'll just have to wait for a more reliable source though.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


>



 I'll just take that as a confirmation. 

Beast.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

So based on the demo files.
-Konan,Tsunade and Hugo are updated
-Madara uses some Wood Style in his combos
-Edo Sasori is support only(Since no room he's probably story support only)
-Kabutomaru has a new awakening but it doesn't mention Sage Mode

I'm pretty pissed off about Sasori.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 24, 2013)

It's a bit weird that the inclusion of the PTS characters and the loss of KinGin and 7SotM has ruined this game a bit for me. On the surface it's not that big a deal - but their uniqueness, particularly the 7SofM, interested me and how CC2 would make them actual characters.

I think this is just a rent for me now.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 24, 2013)

Si Style said:


> It's a bit weird that the inclusion of the PTS characters and the loss of KinGin and 7SotM has ruined this game a bit for me. On the surface it's not that big a deal - but their uniqueness, particularly the 7SofM, interested me and how CC2 would make them actual characters.
> 
> I think this is just a rent for me now.



When you consider how even Karin can be made into a character, it is indeed very disappointing not to have them in the roster, particularly the 7SotM.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 24, 2013)

Firaea said:


> When you consider how even Karin can be made into a character, it is indeed very disappointing not to have them in the roster, particularly the 7SotM.



I'm not normally one of the pessimistic ones on this board - ring outs, for instance, never bothered me - I'm normally just happy with the game and seeing what it brings to the table. I didn't play generations because I felt it didn't do enough, but it was definitely necessary! Copy pasting (what is it, 9?) PTS character is mostly just disappointing.

Each game sets up the next; Generations took character work away from Storm 3, Storm 3 is going out of its way to take character work from Storm 4 (If KinGin and 7SotM aren't in, I don't doubt there will be a Generations 2, but I never saw it as a necessity) Gen 2 should do everything it can to please fans - That'll include playable Sound 4, 7SofM, Anko, playable KyubbiNaruto & KinGin - It only needs to fill in the gaps, that should be it's only job.

Storm 4 will end the series at the manga conclusion and before the PS4 generation; it should include everything.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 24, 2013)

well leaving characters that can sell their next game is strategically the idea. Never put all your eggs in one basket. I dont blame them for taking this route, but they have learnt from DBZ game franchise, that the fanbase can be milked.Though you have to give them credit for the story mode. But well they cant pull this stunt forever, infact its the last time they can do this. The series is concluding only new character to be revealed might be izuna and rikudo sennin. Other than that, updates or no updates.


----------



## G (Feb 24, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So based on the demo files.
> -Konan,Tsunade and Hugo are updated
> -Madara uses some Wood Style in his combos
> -Edo Sasori is support only(Since no room he's probably story support only)
> ...



What.....?
where did you find this info?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad to hear about a possibly updated Konan, her Paper Ocean is an absolute must (not that I hated her previous special, but when you have a technique as awesome as that then it's silly to leave it out)


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 24, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted or not but here is the final roster.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 24, 2013)

i thought it was a mockup and not the final roster :/ how do you know its the actual roster and not a shop?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but here is the final roster.


what the point of putting the support only in the character screen


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 24, 2013)

Yokito was poitning out on where the characters fit in their slots


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 24, 2013)

That's definitely shopped, I mean come on, look at that awful looking Madara icon lol


----------



## Si Style (Feb 24, 2013)

Nothing is proof until it's in a CC2 announcement or in a video conjoined with gameplay.


----------



## Athruz (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm thinking the blue button will kind of flip the support characters backwards and open space for 7 playable characters, the Edo Kage for example. Heck, the colors match.

But this character list...2 Itachis...? a hidden Zabuza, another Tobi and ANOTHER naruto!? Makes no sense to me, i think it would be more like:

-Trollkage
-Muu
-Raikagenaut
-Gaara's Dad
-a COLLECTIVE swordsmen character like Pain, leader either Zabuza or Mangetsu (<-this one preferably)
-Ginkaku
-Kinkaku


----------



## Scizor (Feb 24, 2013)

CM_Sasuke said:


> That's definitely shopped, I mean come on, look at that awful looking Madara icon lol



This^ lol


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 24, 2013)

The point is that thats where the characters go in each slot by order of course the pics itself its ps or whatever its a reliable prediction imo


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

Tsunade and Konan haven't been updated...they has been updated. PTS characters are in... now they aren't.

Don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 24, 2013)

Wait so are PTS characters 100% confirmed?  Or can I continue to live in denial for a bit longer?


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Feb 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Wait so are PTS characters 100% confirmed?  Or can I continue to live in denial for a bit longer?


^ This. I've nothing against PTS characters, but other than Naruto and Sasuke (due to flashbacks), I cannot understand why they (and only a few of them) would be added.

Of course, I can understand the idea of CC2 saving characters for the next game, but still... PTS characters feels out of place here. Even more so when they include new characters but doesn't make them playable.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2013)

Eh, the only characters I expected to be playable next were the Kin Gin bros but it looks like they're not in. I think those PTS characters are such a waste of space, especially Hinata and Neji.


----------



## Moon Fang (Feb 24, 2013)

I think this hidden Naruto is not a costume. Why would a costume have a different code...


----------



## slickcat (Feb 24, 2013)

definitely photoshopped to me. But I guess the speculation gives peeps something to talk about. I ma wait for the 6mins trailer.


----------



## Vash (Feb 24, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not but here is the final roster.



Some guy adding pictures to the roster spaces does not make it the final roster.

And no, idgaf what some guy on SI has said. Unless I see actual proof, and not some guy on a anime forum then guess what?


*Spoiler*: _answer_ 



IT'S NOT PROOF




I see guys here give you a hard time quite often, and i feel that they are in the wrong. But come here again with shit like this and i will join them.

-----

Also FlamesofYouth, next time I see one of your dumbass posts say something is confirmed when it isn't I will make sure I neg you every day for the rest of my time on this forum. Got it?


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

Jashin damn it  I come here for information but nowadays all there are is rumors, predictions, and speculation. Most of it started by FlamesofPostiveEmotions.

Yea, I know I could go elsewhere for info, but I actually enjoy some of the convos here after new (legitimate) information has been revealed.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah it's simple enough really, feel free to make predictions or speculate on new characters or movesets etc, but posting every random rumour and then saying CONFIRMED like it's a fact is not only annoying but also trying to spread false rumours as some sort of fact is a dick move.

tl;dr If you're going to try and pass off rumour as fact GTFO


----------



## Daxter (Feb 24, 2013)

I wish Choujiro was playable.


----------



## Si Style (Feb 24, 2013)

It's just like people don't actually know what "proof" is


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 24, 2013)

my dream match up is bijuu naruto vs madara. that would be awesome. screw naruto vs sasuke, madara has all sasuke will get and MORE.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 24, 2013)

Si Style said:


> It's just like people don't actually know what "proof" is


Every time they see an argument they find convincing it's suddenly "Serebii confirmed!" and then they say nothing when actual proof from CC2 itself proves otherwise.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 24, 2013)

What in the quababble is going on here?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugh. The Saiyan Island Forum posters are nauseating. Some of their lack of faith is beyond disturbing. It's outright insane. They were fearing that the Edo Kages would be unplayable just a little while ago.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 24, 2013)

Why we even waste out breath about them is beyond me.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

HiroshiSenju said:


> They were fearing that the Edo Kages would be unplayable just a little while ago.



What ...what spawns such idiocy? Of course they'll be playable.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 24, 2013)

What? You mean those characters that had 4 chapters total screentime and those 6 characters with 0 canon lines at all aren't going to be playable!?!?!

_WILL NOT BUY._


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 24, 2013)

oh i wasn't planning on buying this in the first place XD to me its just a pretty looking long cut scene. not that deep of a fighter either.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 24, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> What ...what spawns such idiocy? Of course they'll be playable.


The 'idiocy' spawns from the fact there's no slots left on the character select screen.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> The 'idiocy' spawns from the fact there's no slots left on the character select screen.



Oh ..I forgot you guys spent a ton of time speculating on the empty roster.

Well if its true, bummer, but I'll live. As for the rest of you Edo Kage fans ..sucks.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 24, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> my dream match up is bijuu naruto vs madara. that would be awesome. screw naruto vs sasuke, madara has all sasuke will get and MORE.



um Madara don't use chidori jutsus and hawks.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol this whole community seems to be burning to the ground.


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol this whole community seems to be burning to the ground.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Si Style (Feb 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol this whole community seems to be burning to the ground.



This community is the best I've seen on the Ninja Storm games - There's some semblance of logic and thought here, just a couple who see it as their duty to ruin it.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 24, 2013)

Go to gamefaqs and SI first, get horrified by the amount of gross trolls there, and come back here and you'll have some faith in humanity and logic. LOL


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 24, 2013)

What Red Raptor said is the absolute truth


----------



## slickcat (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank God I only follow this forum. If other communities are douche as you say, I bet I ll be banned numerous times. Because I cant shut up when people piss me off beyond a certain limit. 

Though Positive-emotions and FoY are getting there with their troll and pessimistic posts, I might actually believe they are the same people. Stop making speculation look like its the truth now everyone is arguing, its not legit proof yet.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 24, 2013)

Oh guys, let's not bash FlamesofPositiveEmotions. They're/He's part of the furniture, and through the trolling and fun comments we are brought closer together


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 24, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Lol this whole community seems to be burning to the ground.



Just wait until the game comes out


----------



## slickcat (Feb 24, 2013)

A question for ps3 only owners. Is anyone bothered by the fact that you cant use custom music for these games. I would like to start a petition for this, because I prefer to use some tracks from the anime to play the game. Though 360 owners dont have this problem and i m sure the naruto game tracks arent bad. But for me being able to use my own music increases longevity. 

Well this is an idea for those who care,which I m guess may be few


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Oh guys, let's not bash FlamesofPositiveEmotions. They're/He's part of the furniture, and through the trolling and fun comments we are brought closer together



If he is part of the furniture, then I'm more inclined to believe that Jackie Chan is using him as a weapon to tear us apart.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

So Tsunade,Jugo and Konan got updated woohoo.
A 2nd  Zabuza and a hidden Naruto on top of a 4th Tobi?
But why in the fuck is Edo Sasori support only?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 24, 2013)

Even if it is fake, I really like that KCM skin thing. Neat.

And speaking of him, I am not sure if any of you has seen this but I found this Ninja card a few days ago that belongs to the game and it shows . Now, I am a newbie to these cards but what I am getting so far is that every card that has the "Ninja" name tagged to it usually means that character is likely gonna playable in the Storm game. There are of  & , the   , , etc. (Not sure if this could also mean the 7SotM are playable too since every member, well except Fuguki, has their own Ninja card) 

So I am gonna quote what someone said from the Facebook page where I got this one in the comments about the KCM card: 



> "_Why does KCM Naruto have a card if he's just an awakening?
> 
> Every other Ninja card has been for characters that are playable in the game. Either KCM Naruto is a playable character or your trolling us with this."_



So in light of this, yay playable KCM or nay and CC2 is really trolling leaving him as only an upgraded Awakening?

Here's the  where I found it in case you want see some of the other cards.

And also, this is the  and I can't tell if  is part from a QTE from the game or actually an upgraded Ougi for him.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 24, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So Tsunade,Jugo and Konan got updated woohoo.
> A 2nd  Zabuza and a hidden Naruto on top of a 4th Tobi?
> But why in the fuck is Edo Sasori support only?


Because it's probably fake. Everyone is making their character lists since the pts image situation. We're at that point in a game's hype where these flood in and they're all so similar it's hard to know what's what. So we can't be sure if they're real or fake.

You are especially bad in this situation because you take these things and believe them right away. I'm open to them being true, but I also believe they could be fake.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 24, 2013)

Because it's not 5th March yet.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

It's close.


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm actually surprised the full roster isn't leaked/revealed yet. Usually people are all over that long before the game even comes out.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 24, 2013)

Yukito85 is very reliable though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

They probably want it to be a surprise. I dunno.


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yukito85 is very reliable though.



Perhaps to you he is, but to me he is just some guy making predictions. And predictions don't equal fact. Especially when those predictions can't even be proved in any sort of way.


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 24, 2013)

The reason the roster is not revealed is most likely due to the fact that in Japan it isn't a week until the game but over a month.


----------



## Random (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> The reason the roster is not revealed is most likely due to the fact that in Japan it isn't a week until the game but over a month.



The game is done already though. And even still, most games I've waited for have had pretty much everything about them revealed somehow months before release in any country. 

I'm not saying it's a bad thing, it's just surprising to me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't they still release the roster for previous game despite the timeframe?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 24, 2013)

Random said:


> The game is done already though. And even still, most games I've waited for have had pretty much everything about them revealed somehow months before release in any country.
> 
> I'm not saying it's a bad thing, it's just surprising to me.


Well let's see. Assuming they only have to announce Madara and have a month left, they've done it pretty well. 



NeoKurama said:


> Didn't they still release the roster for previous game despite the timeframe?


Snake Kabuto was announced very close to the release.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 24, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Snake Kabuto was announced very close to the release.



I meant as in Generations and Storm 2?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 24, 2013)

HG say anything about tomorrow?


----------



## Walkway (Feb 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> HG say anything about tomorrow?



On SI, I _believe_ I saw him say he was going to upload something on the 26th, and then the rest on the 27th.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> HG say anything about tomorrow?





Walkway said:


> On SI, I _believe_ I saw him say he was going to upload something on the 26th, and then the rest on the 27th.



"There won't be any genins" 
"My US back cover of the game is almost the same as the Russian one"

*Spoiler*: __ 







+
The fact that he got he game like a month before the release and still hasn't proven anything (with a simple pic for example).

+
Yes he said he was going to make a fake youtube account and upload a mini Storm 3 video as a test for himself, but when someone asked him to post the video the moment it would be uploaded (even if it's just for a few seconds before it gets taken down by youtube) he didn't reply...



*Draw your own conclusions*

​


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

harurisu said:


> "There won't be any genins"
> 
> ​



Then why do we have multiple Naruto's?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Then why do we have multiple Naruto's?



The " " indicates that I was quoting someone, in this case HG...​


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

harurisu said:


> The " " indicates that I was quoting someone, in this case HG...​



Oh ...is that another guy from SI fucking with people?


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> HG say anything about tomorrow?





Walkway said:


> On SI, I _believe_ I saw him say he was going to upload something on the 26th, and then the rest on the 27th.







SoleAccord said:


> Oh ...is that another guy from SI fucking with people?



Apparently yes.​


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

harurisu said:


> Apparently yes.​



I can't keep up with how many people try to fuck with everyone  release is in two weeks, I think we all just need to be in cruise control and wait for it to come now, and just relax.

But damn it I hold a smidgeon of hope for an updated Jugo awakening.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 25, 2013)

Since they're covering the Kage Summit, CS2 Jugo has to be in

...Right?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

Maybe they're just keeping it as a nice surprise.


----------



## -JT- (Feb 25, 2013)

Any word on Birthday Suit Guy?


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 25, 2013)

slickcat said:


> A question for ps3 only owners. Is anyone bothered by the fact that you cant use custom music for these games. I would like to start a petition for this, because I prefer to use some tracks from the anime to play the game. Though 360 owners dont have this problem and i m sure the naruto game tracks arent bad. But for me being able to use my own music increases longevity.
> 
> Well this is an idea for those who care,which I m guess may be few


Never really cared about custom music in games except when the option to choose a track already exists like in Super Smash Bros Brawl. Besides I like the Storm music, to me the games are their own thing so having their own music is fine, plus I like the music.



The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> Yukito85 is very reliable though.


A reliable source isn't always accurate. My point is this is the point in a game's hype where it's hard to tell who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 25, 2013)

Tried out Storm 3 this weekend and was amazed at first then very upset that it had ended so quickly . Ughh March 5th can't come any sooner it. Damn it!!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

So everyone's still in a mayhem about the roster?


----------



## -JT- (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So everyone's still in a mayhem about the roster?



I won't be silenced until Teuchi is confirmed


----------



## G (Feb 25, 2013)

oh right, that roster.


----------



## G (Feb 25, 2013)

did you notice how fast this thread has been going?


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

-JT- said:


> I won't be silenced until Teuchi is confirmed



Teuchi is a PTS character right? Then maybe he has high hopes.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

G said:


> did you notice how fast this thread has been going?



Almost time for a new thread again.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

This time when we summon Tazmo the Bot, we will slay him for sure.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been looking into some shit on other forums.
Some guy by the name of Yukito85 has been decoding the game.
Alot of people Co-Sign him and he has never been wrong.

I don't know if I should believe in him


----------



## -JT- (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Teuchi is a PTS character right? Then maybe he has high hopes.



Thank you, Sir Aeiou, for bestowing me with false hope


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2013)

Can someone link me to where Matsuyama said there will be no part 1 characters?


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> So everyone's still in a mayhem about the roster?


Mayhem, no. Speculation, yes. 

I enjoy reading all of their posts discussing the roster and am quite perplexed with the people who have been spending almost as many posts complaining about the recent posts here (not directed at Aeiou, mind but you know who you are). The roster is integral to a game such as this and the man who has been posting, Yukito I believe, has done legitimate work into this that anyone here could replicate instead of complaining. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Mayhem, no. Speculation, yes.
> 
> I enjoy reading all of their posts discussing the roster and am quite perplexed with the people who have been spending almost as many posts complaining about the recent posts here (not directed at Aeiou, mind but you know who you are). The roster is integral to a game such as this and the man who has been posting, Yukito I believe, has done legitimate work into this that anyone here could replicate instead of complaining.
> 
> Just my two cents.



Thank you, Mr. Jaruka of the Mist. 

Would you be so kind as to link me to the post where Mr. Yukito the Great has shown his discoveries?


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you dude.


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Mayhem, no. Speculation, yes.
> 
> I enjoy reading all of their posts discussing the roster and am quite perplexed with the people who have been spending almost as many posts complaining about the recent posts here (not directed at Aeiou, mind but you know who you are). The roster is integral to a game such as this and the man who has been posting, Yukito I believe, has done legitimate work into this that anyone here could replicate instead of complaining.
> 
> Just my two cents.



I don't mind roster speculation. But there are certain people on here that keep speaking of it as if it is fact. Sure, I can't do what Yukito is doing, but no matter how reliable his info is, I won't treat anything as fact until it is actually confirmed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2013)

I am slowly winding up to that speculation of that blue button opening up a new batch of slots for the new Kage Summit, Confining the Jinchuuriki and War arc characters (actual Kages, Mifune, Hanzou, Darui, 7SoftM, KinGin, Nagato, EMS Sasuke, Rin'negan Tobi, Edo Kages, Jinchuurikis, Madara and etc). That would make sense and I could live with that. Personally I am not fond of the idea of characters "sharing" slots like what Karyu Endan suggested: like Gaara sharing a slot with his father or Mei with the 2nd Mizukage.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 25, 2013)

these backlash remind me wend the Brawl roster was reveled in a similar bad quality picture and people claiming it being because of Fox and R.O.B


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

Someone from SaiyanIsland forum (yes that forum, that y'all hate so much xD) has it.


*Spoiler*: __ 









And no, it's not HG.​


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2013)

Sweet Mother Russia!!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2013)

Um, I can't see the second picture under the first one. What does it show? D:


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Um, I can't see the second picture under the first one. What does it show? D:



There's a "installing the game" pic and the cover.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 25, 2013)

This is the second pic


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2013)

I want a picture of the characters you get at the start of the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

Jak said:


> I want a picture of the characters you get at the start of the game.


This is what I'm wanting to see as well.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 25, 2013)

Its probably uploading a video he is commenting on bandai's channel which imo is not a smart thing to do


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Would you be so kind as to link me to the post where Mr. Yukito the Great has shown his discoveries?


Whilst surprised that you haven't been keeping up on the latest information and ignoring your attitude, I don't feel the need to repost what has been posted several times previously. 

Instead I will explain to you what is going on and if you search a mere few pages back you will be able to do it yourself. What has happened is that several people have been checking the coding for the UNS3 demo and in that have found multiple references to characters, these characters are being posted as an assumed roster due to the fact the characters are by-and-large confirmed and the Kin/Gin bros nor the Seven Swordsmen are shown anywhere (meaning it is likely *playable* characters and not just models). What interests people currently are references to a second Zabuza although this could just be multiple references for an older build of Zabuza and a new, improved one that exists now instead.

There is nothing concrete here but it has provided enough information to speculate on. 

Hope you understand now, Ms. Aeiou.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 25, 2013)

Here is more proof of his game

*Spoiler*: __ 







 not that those pics matter to anyone


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Jaruka said:


> Whilst surprised that you haven't been keeping up on the latest information *and ignoring your attitude*, I don't feel the need to repost what has been posted several times previously.



..My attitude? Do be aware that I wasn't being rude.  Also my absence from this thread was because I was on a vast journey, far from NF. A scenery fit for a doomsday.



> Instead I will explain to you what is going on and if you search a mere few pages back you will be able to do it yourself. What has happened is that several people have been checking the coding for the UNS3 demo and in that have found multiple references to characters, these characters are being posted as an assumed roster due to the fact the characters are by-and-large confirmed and the Kin/Gin bros nor the Seven Swordsmen are shown anywhere (meaning it is likely *playable* characters and not just models). What interests people currently are references to a second Zabuza although this could just be multiple references for an older build of Zabuza and a new, improved one that exists now instead.
> 
> There is nothing concrete here but it has provided enough information to speculate on.
> 
> Hope you understand now, Ms. Aeiou.



Interesting. I'm aware of the hexagonal coding and whatnot, I just wanted to see what people have been compiling to be the current roster. Though now I must say I've found what I was looking for. Thank you so very much for your benevolence without any witty or incorrect judgment whatsoever, Ms. Jaruka.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 25, 2013)

He trolled us 

"Anthony Dunn
LOLOLOLOL, to think people actual belived me, you naruto fans must be totally hyped for this game, to just belive anything you hear (well some of you). This troll was a good one but not has good as my other ones on other videos. Little retards LOLOL. For the people who did not believe me (you must really get this allot LOLOL)"


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> He trolled us
> 
> "Anthony Dunn
> LOLOLOLOL, to think people actual belived me, you naruto fans must be totally hyped for this game, to just belive anything you hear (well some of you). This troll was a good one but not has good as my other ones on other videos. Little retards LOLOL. For the people who did not believe me (you must really get this allot LOLOL)"



Other than me, no doubt nobody here knows what the hell you're talking about.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 25, 2013)

Haru posted the info on the russian guy so they might know what i mean


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Haru posted the info on the russian guy so they might know what i mean



The guy you were talking about is not the Russian guy


----------



## Jaruka (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Thank you so very much for your benevolence without any witty or incorrect judgment whatsoever, Ms. Jaruka.


You're very welcome.

I have no idea but from what I know of 'trolling' most people, such as this person, cannot do it very well and/or miss the point.


----------



## harurisu (Feb 25, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> He trolled us
> 
> "Anthony Dunn
> LOLOLOLOL, to think people actual belived me, you naruto fans must be totally hyped for this game, to just belive anything you hear (well some of you). This troll was a good one but not has good as my other ones on other videos. Little retards LOLOL. For the people who did not believe me (you must really get this allot LOLOL)"





BlazingInferno said:


> Other than me, no doubt nobody here knows what the hell you're talking about.



Basically this.
There are two (and in the next minutes/hours more) guys.
One, the Russian, who does have the game, and the rest that are trolls.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Lmao... It's moments like these I just tune out all this "hype" and wait for March 5th.


----------



## Red Raptor (Feb 25, 2013)

Those losers should use the supposed ample time they have to do something meaningful and worthwhile. 

Like learning how to make a magic potion to transform themselves to human beings so they can crawl out from underneath those bridges. Zzz


----------



## slickcat (Feb 25, 2013)

better to keep yourself occupied with generations, for those who have that. one week will pass fast enough, those in europe(I included) have to wait till 8th, Where I stay game will most likely arrive close to end of march instead. So I m not holding my breathe. Keep calm


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

True, a week is nothing, time has been flying for awhile now anyway.

Almost March, feels like it's still January.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

This is going to be troublesome to get on day 1. Gotta wait for my tax returns.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 25, 2013)

I've been playing generations a ton lately with a friend of mine and we just can't play it anymore. I've played every character to death and platinum'd it to hell and back. Whatever the roster ends up being, I'm going to appreciate the hell out of this game. 

And I know it's not everyone's bag of tea, but I'm really excited to hear all of the recent stuff with the english voice actors considering some of this stuff won't be dubbed for years. I can't wait to hear Gaara's speech with Liam O'brien


----------



## Vash (Feb 25, 2013)

I will likely play the game in English dub, so I'm looking forward to how they do things. Also cool hearing the dub voices for some of the new characters.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

I've never seen the english dub, how far are they now?


I just played the demo after putting it off for a bit. I LOVE HOW YOU CAN AWAKEN INSTANTLY AS LONG AS YOUR METER IS UP   

Do we know if this is limited in any way???

I like how it makes battles go much faster, especially if both charas can awaken at will instead of having to get waaay down to low health


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 25, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've never seen the english dub, how far are they now?



They're probably at the Konoha History Arc (the one with Part I flashbacks) or either the end of the Invasion of Pain Arc.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Naruto just transformed into KN6 in the Eng anime, but they didn't go into the weird animated episode yet.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

They never release those episodes these days.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 25, 2013)

I liked that episode, it was funny with Pein's funny faces


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

That episode was horrid. I remember 167 like it was yesterday. What has been seen cannot be unseen.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2013)

I don't want to get into the whole "Animation vs Artwork" debate, but the animation was extremely good in that episode. Besides the above scene, the rest of the episode had more frames-per-second than usual and the characters moved extremely fluidly. The scenery looked good in many cases (so that is a plus for the artwork) however the character design in the first half was rather pitiful, which brings it down a notch.

Also Inuhanyou, there is a limit on character instant awakening. Once your chakra bar reaches a low enough point the awakening will end, and you won't be able to reawaken until it recharges. (Granted it starts recharging once you get out of awakening, and you can use it while it's still recharging, although your time in awakening will be shortened due to the shortened chakra bar) Also not all characters can instant awaken as some still have the old awakening system. (I can assume you know this)

So basically no, there really is not too much of a restriction on instant awakenings besides chakra and (possibly) health.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

I said what has been seen cannot be unseen, not what has been seen can be reseen. Seen? 



Olivia said:


> I don't want to get into the whole "Animation vs Artwork" debate, but the animation was extremely good in that episode. Besides the above scene, the rest of the episode had more frames-per-second than usual and the characters moved extremely fluidly. The scenery looked good in many cases (so that is a plus for the artwork) however the character design in the first half was rather pitiful, which brings it down a notch.



Then what about changing/omitting what actually happened in the manga? The whole episode was pitiful.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Yo, you gotta admit, Kyubi playing whack-a-mole was pretty lulzy.


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Then what about changing/omitting what actually happened in the manga? The whole episode was pitiful.



Oh I agree with you on that. I disliked the episode except for the ending Minato scene, as that scene looked absolutely beautiful. As far as content and artwork, yes, the episode was horridly pitiful.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> I said what has been seen cannot be unseen, not what has been seen can be reseen. Seen?


Oh shush, you love it. 

I'd take that kind of art and animation any day rather then the shit that the usual anime episode for Naruto.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

Olivia said:


> Oh I agree with you on that. I disliked the episode except for the ending Minato scene, as that scene looked absolutely beautiful. As far as content and artwork, yes, the episode was horridly pitiful.



Glaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad we can agree. 



Skywalker said:


> Oh shush, you love it.
> 
> *I'd take that kind of art and animation any day rather then the shit that the usual anime episode for Naruto.*



When we've come to a point... where we can say statements like this, that's how you know Naruto has become an atrocity.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 25, 2013)

it was one of those WTF kinda episodes, couldnt take it seriously UNTIL MINATO SILHOUETTE showed up, with that spectacular track

[YOUTUBE]54U3fnY2uEI[/YOUTUBE]

goosebumps


----------



## Daxter (Feb 25, 2013)

People play this game on dub settings?


----------



## Mako (Feb 25, 2013)

Daxter said:


> People play this game on dub settings?



Of course you can always mute the volume.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 25, 2013)

Foster said:


> Of course you can always mute the volume.



Wait so you put it on dub settings then you mute it?


----------



## Olivia (Feb 25, 2013)

I play it with the dub...I personally prefer it to the Japanese version, but of course there are a few voices I like better in Japanese than in English. (And vice verca of course, like Kakuzu and Tobirama for example. I think their voices are a lot better than their english voice, while someone like Ohnoki is better in Japanese.)


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 25, 2013)

I only put on the English dub through my first run in storymode. Just to hear how horrible it is  their voices sound in English. Everything else is strictly sub. Though Tobirama and Masked Man have smexy voices.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2013)

I English dub everything.


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 25, 2013)

What's funny is Hashirama and Tobirama had their voice actors swapped for the games.
They sound way better in the games with the swap too.


----------



## Walkway (Feb 25, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> What's funny is Hashirama and Tobirama had their voice actors swapped for the games.
> They sound way better in the games with the swap too.



I agree. Jamieson Price sounds SO much better as Tobirama.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Tobirama's VA makes him stand out alone, he's more fun to play just to hear his epic shouts, jutsu/ougi.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

I honestly like the majority of the english dub, it's ironic how the main characters makes my ears bleed though.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I honestly like the majority of the english dub, it's ironic how the main characters makes my ears bleed though.



Who, other than Naruto? I wonder if she's tired of screaming 'Rasengan' yet ...


----------



## Random (Feb 25, 2013)

I honestly can't tell the difference between Naruto's english and japanese voice. But I'm fine with most people's dub voices. Minato's sounds a little weird to me though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 25, 2013)

So, is team taka getting cloacks? have they shown any pics of it yet?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Who, other than Naruto? I wonder if she's tired of screaming 'Rasengan' yet ...


Aside from Naruto, no one really bothers me.

I was never a fan of Minato's english voice, but it's growing on it.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 25, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> So, is team taka getting cloacks? have they shown any pics of it yet?



CC2 has not shown enough fucks to give but I'm hoping ...they may get lazy because a cloak may directly interfere with Jugo's CS moves. 



Skywalker said:


> Aside from Naruto, no one really bothers me.
> 
> I was never a fan of Minato's english voice, but it's growing on it.



Word. Minato's never stood out to me either but perhaps in story mode I'll warm up to it.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 25, 2013)

I used to love naruto dub voice in Part 1 but when Part 2 came just no,I'm ok with everyone else


----------



## Takamura Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

I was thinking of picking up one of the Ultimate Ninja games on the PS2 as they're going for dirt cheap now on amazon. Bought 1 and 2 a few years ago and thought they were pretty solid Naruto games.

Everyone used to say UN3 was the best in the series, although I never got to play it myself. Is it worth going for UN3 or should I get UN4 or 5? From veterans and experienced players, which is the best game in the series to get?

I do remember seeing Hashirama's ougi and thinking what the fuck at how beastly it looked. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vYTq2Q28N0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Daxter (Feb 25, 2013)

My sister put it on dub and hit the remote from me while she tried the game (generations) out as a joke. In the end she was the one who stopped less than five minutes in to change it back, horrified. 

I can't do it, idk. I'm not even picking on it to be a dick, I legitamately can't play the game on English settings. :S I only like Tobis voice from the ones I remember. Most make me physically cringe, if not fully contort in a hilarious way. How other people do it is beyond me.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 25, 2013)

FlashYoruichi said:


> I used to love naruto dub voice in Part 1 but when Part 2 came just no,I'm ok with everyone else


I never did understand that, part 1 was generally pretty good as a dub, part 2 has been god awful since it started, it feels like there's no emotion in it.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 25, 2013)

I think Naruto's dubbed voiced has improved a bit, specially in the Boss fight against the Kyuubi. I like how he said that "Nine Tails...someday...you and I..." line in the secret factor at the end of the Boss battle.

And I just found Oonoki's card:


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

People are so tight up the ass with English dub.

I can't see why.

I play the game with English dub.
I don't care.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> People are so tight up the ass with English dub.
> 
> I can't see why.
> 
> ...



There is this little thing called differing opinions. A complicated idea that most people can't seem to understand.

I see no problem with the english dub either (although I prefer the sub version), but I can also see why some people may dislike and/or despise the english dub.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

I have no problem with the English dub, probably because that's how I got into Naruto. I started watching the sinned version when Naruto wad originally put off on CN. And I say this once again, Ricard Ecpar better voice Madara. He's had very minor roles in the English dub.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

Guys... Bad news. 7swordsmen of the mist and Kin/Gin bros were confirmed unplayable. I've been lurking on SI, and some guy in Russia has the game early. 
He's legit. 
Idk if you know already.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Guys... Bad news. 7swordsmen of the mist and Kin/Gin bros were confirmed unplayable. I've been lurking on SI, and some guy in Russia has the game early.
> He's legit.
> Idk if you know already.



I took the 7 Swordsmen being playable with a grain of salt but Kin and Gin, fuck man... 

Edit: Now the guy is saying the blue icon is for three DLC characters including Lars. Hmm...


----------



## Karyu Endan (Feb 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I am slowly winding up to that speculation of that blue button opening up a new batch of slots for the new Kage Summit, Confining the Jinchuuriki and War arc characters (actual Kages, Mifune, Hanzou, Darui, 7SoftM, KinGin, Nagato, EMS Sasuke, Rin'negan Tobi, Edo Kages, Jinchuurikis, Madara and etc). That would make sense and I could live with that. Personally I am not fond of the idea of characters "sharing" slots like what Karyu Endan suggested: like Gaara sharing a slot with his father or Mei with the 2nd Mizukage.



I'm not fond of it either. I would much rather the Edo Kages have their own slots myself too.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> I took the 7 Swordsmen being playable with a grain of salt but Kin and Gin, fuck man...
> 
> Edit: Now the guy is saying the blue icon is for three DLC characters including Lars. Hmm...



Lars? 
Why him?
CC2 come on... Stop the copy and pasting already.


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2013)

dont care about the 7 fodder and the 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

irrelevant characters are irrelevant


----------



## NU-KazeKage (Feb 26, 2013)

Pathos Grim said:


> Guys... Bad news. 7swordsmen of the mist and Kin/Gin bros were confirmed unplayable. I've been lurking on SI, and some guy in Russia has the game early.
> He's legit.
> Idk if you know already.



Man thats dumb, i wish they were in the game, do you have a link to where that was said?


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

NU-KazeKage said:


> Man thats dumb, i wish they were in the game, do you have a link to where that was said?


----------



## DaKakz (Feb 26, 2013)

Valiere said:


> dont care about the 7 fodder and the 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> irrelevant characters are irrelevant



Still better than PTS characters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 26, 2013)

Tobirama's voice is the same as Pain's in japanese.
Epic shit !


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

Never watched a dubbed Naruto and most likely will never play any game with japanese voices in English. Also I understand japanese so I can play without subtitles. Seems convenient for me. I will say Liam O brian voice for Gaara is good. Tobis voice from the demo was good. the rest dont care.


----------



## Jaga (Feb 26, 2013)

new video and screenshots! lol finally something


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Random boxes in the Village arena

Looks kinda weird..And a bit pointless 

I mean if they were gonna go for destructible battlefield angle, they could have build them from the ground up, make it look more fluid


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2013)

Hanzo's UJ has a highly meritable length.


----------



## shadowmaria (Feb 26, 2013)

So the roster was real?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

*@Karyu Endan:* I agree, that is why the blue button being for unlocking new slots for the new characters sounds good to me.

So, what is the final consensus regarding the roster? Or are we still waiting for an official announcement/a full all playable characters gameplay vid from CC2?

Well I can see that they are indeed carrying over some characters from Storm 2 to this one, such as that Timeskip Naruto (I recognize his Storm 2 concept art) fighting MS Sasuke.



Valiere said:


> dont care about the 7 fodder and the 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> irrelevant characters are irrelevant



KinGin are relevant in reviving the Juubi.


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Turns out the Russian guy is a troll.


I started having doubts when he said Lars was back.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah, so he was really a troll?

No one can be trusted nowadays. 

Well nothing left but to wait for dat Madara scan or something that still hasn't been shown from the real source people, CC2.


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2013)

Can't wait for the final scan.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Who needs scans and such when we've got 7 days until the actual game?


----------



## Firaea (Feb 26, 2013)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Who needs scans and such when we've got 7 days until the actual game?



7 days is a long time to wait for those who lack patience.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

Ameyuri Ringo should have been playable she used jutsus ,and then there Raiga jutsus that they can give her.


----------



## Sera (Feb 26, 2013)

Are there any slots left?


----------



## Kamen Rider (Feb 26, 2013)

*DTA*

Seriously though, unless CC2 says something is official then don't buy it for a second. I know most people take these rumours with a pinch of salt anyway, but with the amount of fake ass rumours and trolls it makes no sense whatsoever to believe anyone but CC2.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

First issue is believing anyone in those silly comments sections.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

I might have to take a day off of work next Tuesday. Seriously want to play this all damn day!!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

The lengths people go to piss people off with their trolling nowadays...


----------



## G (Feb 26, 2013)

That guy didn't seem legit at all to me..


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

No one's legit anymore.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

NONE SHALL BE TRUSTED


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

I still trying to understand why people are worked up in the first place. Pumped for the game too, but in comes out in a week, yeh?

You'll know when you see it in its official, glorious form. Chilaaaaax.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

I m sure CC2 will put up a trailer soon, its a week left till release. 28days in february anyway. Soon everyones curiosity will be satiated


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I still trying to understand why people are worked up in the first place. Pumped for the game too, but in comes out in a week, yeh?
> 
> You'll know when you see it in its official, glorious form. Chilaaaaax.



You should see the forums at Saiyan Island. That place is going up in flames as we speak.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

i wan to see madara meter in action.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You should see the forums at Saiyan Island. That place is going up in flames as we speak.



Link plz.


----------



## Grimsley (Feb 26, 2013)

Valiere said:


> dont care about the 7 fodder and the 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> 
> irrelevant characters are irrelevant



couldn't have said it any better 

just pre-ordered my game


----------



## G (Feb 26, 2013)

SI foruns is just


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> You should see the forums at Saiyan Island. That place is going up in flames as we speak.



This man speaks the truth. Don't even know why I even signed up there. Once Storm 3 is out, bye bye SI forums


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

So whats the topic about?


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> So whats the topic about?



It's about me and mah boy Roshi online!






Domination!!


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

He'll fall before the might of Gai and Han.


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

I would dominate if, you know, KCM Naruto was it's own separate playable character. >_>

Anyway I probably will main some of the Jins like Han, Roushi, Yagura and Yugito. From the Edo Kages I am thinking of the 3rd Raikage and Trollkage/4th Kazekage.

And dat healthy Nagato too.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak said:


>




Pimp


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

New Nardo

Mei

Yagura

O yes


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

After I played the Demo I still can't fathom how Obito could be that strong when he faced the 4th Hokage. I'm dumbfounded by it . Btw any1 here going to play Storm 3 online?


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> And dat healthy Nagato too.


I want my crippled Nagato that can hardly move.


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> After I played the Demo I still can't fathom how Obito could be that strong when he faced the 4th Hokage. I'm dumbfounded by it . Btw any1 here going to play Storm 3 online?



Obito was the chosen one.


----------



## Deathgun (Feb 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByyntCoBoxU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Guess who "got the game early" now? 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ms. Youth


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Btw any1 here going to play Storm 3 online?



Yup. Here's to a better win/loss ratio for me. / cough 

I can't wait to try out all the new characters, but depending on how comfortable I get with any of them, I think I'll be rocking Yagura fo' sho, as well as Mifune, Hanzou, and/or Han, along with the oldbies I played, kid Obito no doubt, perhaps Temari and maybe Tobirama. I think I might drop Neji, Shino and since Oonoki wasn't nerfed, peace bitch. >:


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Link plz.


----------



## Random (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess who "got the game early" now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How surprising.


----------



## FlashYoruichi (Feb 26, 2013)

Jackieshann said:


> couldn't have said it any better
> 
> just pre-ordered my game



who's that guy in your avatar ? if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess who "got the game early" now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Fuck sake, FoY, you really are something special.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Yup. Here's to a better win/loss ratio for me. / cough
> 
> I can't wait to try out all the new characters, but depending on how comfortable I get with any of them, I think I'll be rocking Yagura fo' sho, as well as Mifune, Hanzou, and/or Han, along with the oldbies I played, kid Obito no doubt, perhaps Temari and maybe Tobirama. I think I might drop Neji, Shino and since Oonoki wasn't nerfed, peace bitch. >:



I see, I was always more into the story then playing online but I might have to check it out. I'm curious to see what Mu can do. Also the 1st-4th Hokage. Hopefully Minato does more then what he did in the last game.


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess who "got the game early" now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Wonder what this bridge-dweller is going to say for himself when he comes back here.


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


>



/prepares for delicious rage and tears  



RogerMD said:


> I see, I was always more into the story then playing online but I might have to check it out. I'm curious to see what Mu can do. Also the 1st-4th Hokage. Hopefully Minato does more then what he did in the last game.



Once the story mode is done, it's all about dat online business. I always finish the story mode first and then do online for games. Online keeps the game fresh.

Judging from the demo I don't think Minato has really changed? I never played him beyond needing to in the story modes in Generations, but it seems like he's pretty much the same. Muu does look interesting, I agree on that one.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> Once the story mode is done, it's all about dat online business. I always finish the story mode first and then do online for games. Online keeps the game fresh.
> 
> Judging from the demo I don't think Minato has really changed? I never played him beyond needing to in the story modes in Generations, but it seems like he's pretty much the same. Muu does look interesting, I agree on that one.



Yeah I agree. They said there are 80 playable characters but really they added a few here and there for this upcoming title. A lot of the characters are from past titles. I'm assuming what they bring to this title won't change from the previous. Sadly  but we'll see. I'm staying optimistic lol.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

What system are you playing on, Roger?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

And now HG is sayiny on his feed his dog ate his game.  

Edit: He said it was a joke, but after that stunt, I feel he is trolling after all.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> What system are you playing on, Roger?



Ps3 of course


----------



## Iruel (Feb 26, 2013)

Edo Fu (and by proxy, all the Jins) confirmed!


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Different eye colours with the same movesets? Refreshing!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 26, 2013)

I always wonder what exactly is Fuu carrying on that backpack of hers. 

And I left some pages ago a link directing you to see all the Ninja characters card we've seen so far. Among them are the Jinchuurikis's but as Edos ("Reanimation" as the cards say). 



Skywalker said:


> I want my crippled Nagato that can hardly move.



Maybe it'll be a DLC or a skin.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Ps3 of course


Well, fuck.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Maybe it'll be a DLC or a skin.


I can get behind that.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Guess who "got the game early" now?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Father said:


> Edo Fu (and by proxy, all the Jins) confirmed!



The hell is the difference?


----------



## Daxter (Feb 26, 2013)

RogerMD said:


> Ps3 of course



I like the 'of course' tacked on there.


----------



## Iruel (Feb 26, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> Different eye colours with the same movesets? Refreshing!



lol you expect Fu to get a new moveset? They'res barely enough for one moveset. Although for The Jins Edo alts i guess a V2 Ougi/awakening would be cool. 



HiroshiSenju said:


> The hell is the difference?



Sharingan and Rinnegan eyes, like when she becomes apart of Obitos Six Paths of pain. And like all Edo's, will probably have cracked skin.


----------



## RogerMD (Feb 26, 2013)

Daxter said:


> I like the 'of course' tacked on there.



You already know. PlayStation all the way!


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

Roshi and his "just bring it" stance


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

Father said:


> *lol you expect Fu to get a new moveset?* They'res barely enough for one moveset. Although for The Jins Edo alts i guess a V2 Ougi/awakening would be cool.



Haha, of course not. Just putting some emphasis on the very minimal difference.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Well..The Edo Jinchuriki will be part of a boss fight, so I guess it makes sense...?


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Ok now supposedly, the game has leaked on jtagged xbox 360 or some shit.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Feb 26, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> I want my crippled Nagato that can hardly move.



Aka Come At Me Bro Nagato


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 26, 2013)

nearly 100 page you guys are on a roll


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Ok now supposedly, the game has leaked on jtagged xbox 360 or some shit.



I'm becoming desensitized to all these claims. I don't believe anything anymore by default.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Feb 26, 2013)

Damn these troll claims

We have 7 days left for buck's sake


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 26, 2013)

Hence why we ignore them.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 26, 2013)

But isn't it fun discussing the stuff that currently isn't fun?

Humanity 101


----------



## BlazingInferno (Feb 26, 2013)

Well well, this guy is legit.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

Must see naruro vs tobi rinnegan


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 26, 2013)

PositiveEmotions said:


> Must see naruro vs tobi rinnegan



or Madara vs Nagato.


----------



## Aeon (Feb 26, 2013)

Finally went to pre-order the game at GameStop today.


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well well, this guy is legit.





Aeiou said:


> I'm becoming desensitized to all these claims. I don't believe anything anymore by default.



**


----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 26, 2013)

BlazingInferno said:


> Well well, this guy is legit.



Fuck CC2....
Is it so hard to make Goofy Tobi an instant awakening character?
Or at least change some of his moves.


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.dropbox.com/s/1y15k20xd5c0f94/Video%2026-02-2013%2011%2039%2053%20PM.mov




For anyone who wants see some cinematics which i am guessing takes place near the end of the game.


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

@chester thnx 4 the vid, Hmmm guess the story mode will have a different depiction of the battles like always. Good


----------



## Cheshter (Feb 26, 2013)

Do we think CC2 are going to have what is effectively an alternate ending?


----------



## fireking77 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.[Blocked Domain]/2013/02/naruto-storm-3-madara-rinnegan-tobi-and-the-five-kage/



I think it's a cut-seen at the end of the game. i think


----------



## The Flames of Youth 4ever (Feb 26, 2013)

i.imgur.com/lOtbZbj.jpg 
i.imgur.com/D3zGcLE.jpg 
i.imgur.com/3c2RFj8.jpg

So what is the Blue slot used for again?
Also no room on roster for the Edo Kage.
Oh shit we have Sound 4 2.0 here.


----------



## PositiveEmotions (Feb 26, 2013)

New roster screen shots/stage selection
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So what is the Blue slot used for again?



Why are you asking us? You have the game


----------



## slickcat (Feb 26, 2013)

ehh so the PTS characters truly are there. Hmmm(quiet). As for the other spots, Jins,madara,new tobi,edo kages,edo nagato.support slots-kage bodyguards

Filled up all the spots except for the 2 cloud ninja ones next to raikage and mizukage. Wonder what 2 cloud nin could be there. Gin/Kin, Darui next to raikage and one more person. Omoi,karui,samui,shi well its anyones guess


----------



## Aeiou (Feb 26, 2013)

The Flames of Youth 4ever said:


> So what is the Blue slot used for again?



I swear you have the game, any need in asking? Or are you just going to ignore these posts like you do every single time and pretend everything is okay?


----------



## T-Bag (Feb 26, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> The amount of frames on screen, will result in choppy cinematics and gameplay alike if the system can't handle the effects. Compare the PS3 demo to the 360 demo for storm 3 and notice how different the periods of slowdown are. Chouza's leap has no minor pause before he does it in PS3 like he does in 360. It's a matter of all the particle effects on the screen, the Xbox can't handle it as much, it's why Susano'o Sasuke's tilt causes choppiness in Generations for 360. PS3, meanwhile, has minimal issue handling heavy particles. They possibly removed that tilt in favor of a new one in Storm 3 so I'm hoping for the best.



ohh shit well i didn't know that. ill get it for the ps3 then

ty


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Feb 26, 2013)

oh wow....


----------



## Vash (Feb 26, 2013)

Jak gets first post


----------



## Tazmo (Feb 26, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

